# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  IT компании Одессы (2012)

## LeRa

WebAmg нет в голосовалке, а Миратех я смотрю давно списали  :smileflag:  Там работает аж 2 человека в одесском офисе.

----------


## snayperAlfa

Кто что может сказать по условиям труда в таких компаниях:
km-ware (квазар-микро)
ICE Enterprise
Provectus - IT

Какая рабочая обстановка, есть ли питание для сотрудников, перспективные ли это места)

----------


## Allann

> Кто что может сказать по условиям труда в таких компаниях:
> km-ware (квазар-микро)
> ICE Enterprise
> Provectus - IT
> 
> Какая рабочая обстановка, есть ли питание для сотрудников, перспективные ли это места)


 питания для сотрудников нет практически нигде, разве что в паре очень мелких конторок
по перспективе/офису/обстановке я бы наверное пошел из этих троих в провектус

----------


## DMovchan

> питания для сотрудников нет практически нигде, разве что в паре очень мелких конторок
> по перспективе/офису/обстановке я бы наверное пошел из этих троих в провектус


 В КМ-варе больше проектов, в том числе своих, в отличие от двух других. Так что мне ваш выбор не понятен, какая там может быть перспектива?

----------


## Allann

В км-варе проектов то много да, но большинство из них насколько мне известно по 2-4 недели, это даже не проекты, а микропроектики на любителя
кроме того, мне их офис очень не нравится, одна комната где в рядки стоят столы, жесть...

что же касается провектуса так у них количество проектов ограничено только количеством исполнителей )

в целом это все вопрос вкуса конечно  :smileflag:

----------


## QA Engineer

Новая тема за 12 год. Продолжаем

----------


## QA Engineer

Для тех к то в танке, я уточнил вопрос в опроснике, в надежде что те кто к IT не имеют отношения не будут накручивать вариант "Другое".

----------


## QA Engineer

> WebAmg нет в голосовалке, а Миратех я смотрю давно списали  Там работает аж 2 человека в одесском офисе.


  Добвил в конец, так как забыл сначало, а сортировать опять было лень весь список изза одной строки.

----------


## Andreas

судя по первому же дню опроса - интересно, в Provectus люди вообще работают или на форуме шарятся с самого раннего утра? )

----------


## Stef

Lohika: 1
Luxoft: 2
Provectus: 16

Это 16 из примерно 80ти?  :smileflag:

----------


## Stef

> Добвил в конец, так как забыл сначало, а сортировать опять было лень весь список изза одной строки.


 опять не хватает варианта "Фриланс"

edit: уже вижу, оно в отсортированной части латиницей

----------


## Newton

> судя по первому же дню опроса - интересно, в Provectus люди вообще работают или на форуме шарятся с самого раннего утра? )


 У них задание, отметиться в теме, с утра тикетом висело))

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> У них задание, отметиться в теме, с утра тикетом висело))


  других заданий , видимо, нет) хотят казаться боооольше)

----------


## Shelby500

Либо дружная команда...

----------


## Lidiya

Ууууу какие злюки собрались =)
просто Провектус пипл ориентед компания. У нас своя маленькая домашняя империя добра.
Мы ж от души. А вы троллите =(

----------


## Cornelius

2*Shelby 500*:
Спасибо! Это в точку! 

QA, Provectus IT

----------


## gi-ant

> других заданий , видимо, нет) хотят казаться боооольше)


 Вот вы странные, просто кинули линку в корпоратиный чат, вот все и проголосовали.

----------


## Ich

возник вопрос - практикуются ли зарубежные командировки в одесских IT-компаниях? и куда чаще всего?

----------


## Zoreg

> возник вопрос - практикуются ли зарубежные командировки в одесских IT-компаниях? и куда чаще всего?


 Да, вполне. Туда, где клиент\хозяин. Европа\Штаты, как правило

----------


## Andreas

> возник вопрос - практикуются ли зарубежные командировки в одесских IT-компаниях? и куда чаще всего?


 практикуются и повсеместно, а вам что с этого? или думаете что если пойдете на (к примеру) Английский проект, то обязательно командировка в Лондон будет
я, например, на вопрос работника, о том, планируются ли командировки - ответил бы "да, возможно", но вряд ли бы куда-то отправил
если же вы рассматриваете это как бонус, то работодатель зачастую как необоснованную трату денег, а за границу и в отпуск можно ездить, но большинство на собеседовании вам конечно ответит - ДА
зачастую это абсолютно не нужно, если не нужно обучаться определенным технологиям или пройти семинар

но к примеру в Лохике - чаще в США
Эксиджен - возможно и в Россию и в США, в Прибалтику, лично я был в Германии
в Ciklum очень даже возможно - Германия, Дания, Англия, от проекта зависит и его заказчика

----------


## LeRa

> возник вопрос - практикуются ли зарубежные командировки в одесских IT-компаниях? и куда чаще всего?


 В МакДине, Комодо в США бывают командировки.

----------


## *elektra*

> В МакДине


 О, а в списке их нет...

----------


## Ich

> практикуются и повсеместно, а вам что с этого? или думаете что если пойдете на (к примеру) Английский проект, то обязательно командировка в Лондон будет
> я, например, на вопрос работника, о том, планируются ли командировки - ответил бы "да, возможно", но вряд ли бы куда-то отправил
> если же вы рассматриваете это как бонус, то работодатель зачастую как необоснованную трату денег, а за границу и в отпуск можно ездить, но большинство на собеседовании вам конечно ответит - ДА
> зачастую это абсолютно не нужно, если не нужно обучаться определенным технологиям или пройти семинар
> 
> но к примеру в Лохике - чаще в США
> Эксиджен - возможно и в Россию и в США, в Прибалтику, лично я был в Германии
> в Ciklum очень даже возможно - Германия, Дания, Англия, от проекта зависит и его заказчика


 Отвечу на ваш вопрос. Мне от этого собственно ничего. Просто личное любопытство занимаются ли таким тут у нас в Одессе.

----------


## Allann

> возник вопрос - практикуются ли зарубежные командировки в одесских IT-компаниях? и куда чаще всего?


 в люксофте - германия, китай (для одесского офиса)
комодо - штаты
тпе - штаты
логика - штаты

а вообще, конечно от проекта зависит, и ездят обычно когда должность уже от ведущего разработчика и выше...

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> .... Миратех я смотрю давно списали  Там работает аж 2 человека в одесском офисе.


  числится больше... а работает в офисе меньше...
(уже 1 человек)

а макдин таки стоит добавить...  там всетаки много народу работает....

----------


## Allann

макдин это "M.C. dean" что на екатерининской площади? 
а сайтец украинский у них есть?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> макдин это "M.C. dean" что на екатерининской площади? 
> ....


  он самый... 
а сайт кажется только мерикоский...

----------


## [email protected]

> в люксофте - германия, китай (для одесского офиса)
> комодо - штаты
> тпе - штаты
> логика - штаты
> 
> а вообще, конечно от проекта зависит, и ездят обычно когда должность уже от ведущего разработчика и выше...


 комодо - оч редко отправляет в командировки а если и отправляет то как правило либо ПМов / Тим лидов
логика - штаты израиль европа китай, в зависимости от проектов
циклум - европа

----------


## red_mould

> в люксофте - германия, китай (для одесского офиса)
> комодо - штаты
> тпе - штаты
> логика - штаты
> 
> а вообще, конечно от проекта зависит, и ездят обычно когда должность уже от ведущего разработчика и выше...


 Ну на сколько я знаю в Китай у нас (Люксофт) ребята не катались. В Корею (это немного подальше). Ну а по поводу должности, сразу скажу что вы ошибаетесь. У нас даже джуны катаются... Все зависит от задач (ну и конечно же от проектов) которые необходимо решить за бугром. И если джуниор занимается соответствующим скопом задач ну и ясен пень нормально шпрехает на английском то его отправляют.

----------


## Allann

> Ну на сколько я знаю в Китай у нас (Люксофт) ребята не катались. В Корею (это немного подальше). Ну а по поводу должности, сразу скажу что вы ошибаетесь. У нас даже джуны катаются... Все зависит от задач (ну и конечно же от проектов) которые необходимо решить за бугром. И если джуниор занимается соответствующим скопом задач ну и ясен пень нормально шпрехает на английском то его отправляют.


 значит кто из нас не в курсе ))
в китай ездили двое наших ребят осенью на месяц, fui )

а насчет того чтобы у нас джуниоры за бугор ездили - первый раз слышу, скиньте плз в личку о ком речь, прям аж любопытство не знает предела )

----------


## QA Engineer

> в люксофте - германия, китай (для одесского офиса)
> комодо - штаты
> тпе - штаты
> *логика - штаты*
> 
> а вообще, конечно от проекта зависит, и ездят обычно когда должность уже от ведущего разработчика и выше...


 + Израиль и Китай.

----------


## Stef

Израиль и США да, а Китай ничем не выделяется, в него ездят не чаще чем в 3-5 других стран  :smileflag:  в ту же Россию точно чаще.

----------


## Fallout

> а насчет того чтобы у нас джуниоры за бугор ездили - первый раз слышу, скиньте плз в личку о ком речь, прям аж любопытство не знает предела )


 Какие джуниоры?!? Заказник небось считает что как минимум сеньоры

----------


## QA Engineer

> Израиль и США да, а Китай ничем не выделяется, в него ездят не чаще чем в 3-5 других стран  в ту же Россию точно чаще.


 Да причем тут выдиляется или нет. Спросили куда, я и написал куда. А как часто, это уже совсем другой вопрос.   :smileflag: 
А вот по поводу частоты, то думаю в ближайшие 2-3 года в Китай придется ездить намного чаще, ибо в штаты будет ездить некуда  :smileflag: . Израильские проэкты думаю останутся как есть, если войну не начнут. Евреи ведь такие евреи  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

> ибо в штаты будет ездить некуда .


 а почему если не секрет? у Логики какие-то проблемы со штатовскими заказчиками?

----------


## Stef

вероятно QA engineer шутит на тему того что весь R&D из штатов уйдет в аутсорсинг )

----------


## QA Engineer

> а почему если не секрет? у Логики какие-то проблемы со штатовскими заказчиками?


 Да нет, я вовсе не о Логике, я в целом об ИТ рынке.




> вероятно QA engineer шутит на тему того что весь R&D из штатов уйдет в аутсорсинг )


  Стеф верно подметил, только не шучу я. По крайней мере, по тому что я здесь наблюдаю,  это может произойти уже и через год. Я просто добавил 1 год сверху, на всякий случай, как буфер ) Мало ли что. Единственное что может этому помешать - тот факт что Китай становится дорогим и не столь привлекательным, как еще 1-2 года назад.

----------


## Stef

где бы ни были исполнители - Китай, Индия, Филиипины, Укранина .. - рынок для продаж и заказчики все равно будет американские.

----------


## Fallout

> где бы ни были исполнители - Китай, Индия, Филиипины, Укранина .. - рынок для продаж и заказчики все равно будет американские.


 А Европа?

----------


## Stef

мы тут все обсуждаем в контексте "через 2 года в US ездить будет незачем"  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

ну тенденция вроде как в том что в штатах остаются только продажники и верховный менеджмент и остатки техсостава, и вот когда этот техсостав таки дислоцируют в оффшорные зоны окончательно то да, в штаты ездить будет не к кому..

мне кажется в более слабой степени, но к европе это тоже относится.. чего токо стоят их демографические проблемы

----------


## QA Engineer

> где бы ни были исполнители - Китай, Индия, Филиипины, Укранина .. - рынок для продаж и заказчики все равно будет американские.


  Согласен, но ведь инженеры ездят в командировки не в sales и не топ менеджмент навестить. Ездят ведь к таким же инженерам  :smileflag:

----------


## QA Engineer

> ну тенденция вроде как в том что в штатах остаются только продажники и верховный менеджмент и остатки техсостава, и вот когда этот техсостав таки дислоцируют в оффшорные зоны окончательно то да, в штаты ездить будет не к кому..
> 
> мне кажется в более слабой степени, но к европе это тоже относится.. чего токо стоят их демографические проблемы


  Я слышал Европа сейчас старается из Китая венуться домой. Не знаю на сколько жто правда, но мнение такое есть.

----------


## Zoreg

> Согласен, но ведь инженеры *ездят в командировки* не в sales и не *топ менеджмент навестить*. Ездят ведь к таким же инженерам


 Та и такое бывает  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> где бы ни были исполнители - Китай, Индия, Филиипины, Укранина .. - рынок для продаж и заказчики все равно будет американские.


 за мои 11 лет карьеры, только 2 года работал на америкосов, не стоит так однозначно утверждать про один рынок на который мы все пишем
Англия, Германия, Швейцария, Франция, сейчас вообще у меня Россия
далее суди сам

----------


## AZA_nova

Добрый день, уважаемые.
У меня вопрос такой: сынуля заканчивает политех ИКС ф-т програмная инженерия очная форма бюджет,стипендия т.е. что-то вроде знает, я надеюсь)))
Нужна работа, скорее стажировка-обучение...был в логике оставил резюме, обещали пригласить на собеседование с HR но пока тишина... как туда попасть?

----------


## @[email protected]

Тут такое дело. Ищу подсказку.
Разослал резюме в IT rомпании на вакансию " ученика программиста ", все они в основном занимаются разработкой, поддержкой и продвижением сайтов. Откликнулись и пригласили следующие:
1) CQR, Коблевская 13;
2) Cooper, Елисаветинская 17;
3) Singree, Люстдорфская дорога 140 а;
4) DEZMAGIC, Прохоровская 40.
Кто подскажет куда лучше идти?

----------


## Allann

> Тут такое дело. Ищу подсказку.
> Разослал резюме в IT rомпании на вакансию " ученика программиста ", все они в основном занимаются разработкой, поддержкой и продвижением сайтов. Откликнулись и пригласили следующие:
> 1) CQR, Коблевская 13;
> 2) Cooper, Елисаветинская 17;
> 3) Singree, Люстдорфская дорога 140 а;
> 4) DEZMAGIC, Прохоровская 40.
> Кто подскажет куда лучше идти?


 скорее всего никто не подскажет, эти конторки "слишком крупные" чтобы о них что-то знала общественность  :smileflag: 
таких "ИТ компаний" в Одессе думаю сотни и работа там перспектив не имеет, имхо

советую посмотреть в сторону средних и крупных ИТ компаний (от 20 чел и выше), их у нас больше полусотни в городе, уверен что сможете себя в них найти..  успехов

----------


## Allann

> Добрый день, уважаемые.
> У меня вопрос такой: сынуля заканчивает политех ИКС ф-т програмная инженерия очная форма бюджет,стипендия т.е. что-то вроде знает, я надеюсь)))
> Нужна работа, скорее стажировка-обучение...был в логике оставил резюме, обещали пригласить на собеседование с HR но пока тишина... как туда попасть?


 а что вы ожидаете в качестве ответа?!  :smileflag: 
телефон кому взятку отнести за трудоустройство в Логику? 

и почему именно Логика???

----------


## @[email protected]

> скорее всего никто не подскажет, эти конторки "слишком крупные" чтобы о них что-то знала общественность 
> таких "ИТ компаний" в Одессе думаю сотни и работа там перспектив не имеет, имхо
> 
> советую посмотреть в сторону средних и крупных ИТ компаний (от 20 чел и выше), их у нас больше полусотни в городе, уверен что сможете себя в них найти..  успехов


 А начать с этого можно? 
Ведь я научиться хочу, а потом там дальше буду думать. Дело в том что это единственные компании которые мне прислали ответ на email, правда еще один просто позвонил и сказал что перезвонит в понедельник. Я был ограничен количеством компаний куда можно было отправить письмо, так как пользовался ДубльГисом и не знал адреса многих, так как они не все зарегистрированы в ДубльГисе, и еще тем, что хотел именно научиться создавать сайты, а крупные компании в основном специализируются на автоматизации бизнес процессов и продаже программного обеспечения. Там другой язык программирования (т. е. к примеру Java вместо PHP).        
Напоследок простите за скромный вопрос:
Кто знает сколько платят ученикам в крупных и не крупных компаниях, если ученик уже немного знает как создать сайт?
Ото очень интересно.

----------


## Andreas

> А начать с этого можно? 
> Ведь я научиться хочу, а потом там дальше буду думать. Дело в том что это единственные компании которые мне прислали ответ на email, правда еще один просто позвонил и сказал что перезвонит в понедельник. Я был ограничен количеством компаний куда можно было отправить письмо, так как пользовался ДубльГисом и не знал адреса многих, так как они не все зарегистрированы в ДубльГисе, и еще тем, что хотел именно научиться создавать сайты, а крупные компании в основном специализируются на автоматизации бизнес процессов и продаже программного обеспечения. Там другой язык программирования (т. е. к примеру Java вместо PHP).        
> Напоследок простите за скромный вопрос:
> Кто знает сколько платят ученикам в крупных и не крупных компаниях, если ученик уже немного знает как создать сайт?
> Ото очень интересно.


 Тебя зарплата интересует или опыт? Если приглашают - иди! И учись! Будешь переборчив как малолетняя студенка в мужиках - останешься "старой девой" без опыта и никаких перспектив. 
Java перспективнее, но учить тебя вряд ли кто сейчас будет, с php в этом плане проще.

----------


## _SV_

переголосовать никак нельзя? а то в список добавился более подходящий пункт

----------


## AZA_nova

> а что вы ожидаете в качестве ответа?! 
> телефон кому взятку отнести за трудоустройство в Логику? 
> 
> и почему именно Логика???


 Не обязательно именно Логика, буду рада предложению от каждой компании)))
Отвечу почему Логика -видела презентацию этой компании на ярмарке карьеры в Политехе-понравилась, ну и я, как человек не очень осведомленный в вашей профессиональной сфере вообще не знаю даже названий других компаний, уж извините.
А в качестве ответа на мой вопрос - можно пока просто телефончик с кем можно поговорить о трудоустройстве ребенка)))хочется же отдать в хорошие руки))) надеюсь, с чувством юмора у всех в порядке

----------


## Lord of rings

> Тут такое дело. Ищу подсказку.
> Разослал резюме в IT rомпании на вакансию " ученика программиста ", все они в основном занимаются разработкой, поддержкой и продвижением сайтов. Откликнулись и пригласили следующие:
> 1) CQR, Коблевская 13;
> 2) Cooper, Елисаветинская 17;
> 3) Singree, Люстдорфская дорога 140 а;
> 4) DEZMAGIC, Прохоровская 40.
> Кто подскажет куда лучше идти?


 На собеседование нужно пойти везде... как минимум появится опыт прохождения собеседования. Потом будет легче... 
Появится опыт работы - вот тогда можно и выбирать - где работать, а где нет.

----------


## nicon

*AZA_nova*
А можно вопросик?  :smileflag:  А почему пишете Вы а не ваше чадо?  :smileflag:

----------


## zub4eg

*AZA_nova*
Если Ваш успевающий студент-ребёнок не в состоянии самостоятельно натйи работу, то работать надо с ним а не с потенциальным работодателем.
Может английский слабоват, может знания, которые он получил на лекциях в  политехе, потеряли свою актуальность.
А может вообще у него душа лежит к кулинарии или химии  :smileflag: 
Спрос на IT-специалистов в Одессе есть. Кто хочет - тот ищет и находит.

----------


## Allann

> Не обязательно именно Логика, буду рада предложению от каждой компании)))
> Отвечу почему Логика -видела презентацию этой компании на ярмарке карьеры в Политехе-понравилась, ну и я, как человек не очень осведомленный в вашей профессиональной сфере вообще не знаю даже названий других компаний, уж извините.
> А в качестве ответа на мой вопрос - можно пока просто телефончик с кем можно поговорить о трудоустройстве ребенка)))хочется же отдать в хорошие руки))) надеюсь, с чувством юмора у всех в порядке


 чтобы познакомиться с компаниями, представленными на одесском рынке, достаточно почитать этот форум и пролистать сайты по работе, например it.rabota.ua
там кстати и телефончики, и другие адреса рекрутеров (это как раз те люди с которыми можно поговорить о трудоустройстве)

но в этой сфере у вас не получится "устроить" своего ребенка, здесь специфика такова, что пока самостоятельно не начнешь искать, учить и т.п. ничего не получится, т.е. пока ваш ребенок сам этим не займется, вы ничем ему не сможете помочь, не стройте иллюзий

----------


## Allann

> А начать с этого можно? 
> Ведь я научиться хочу, а потом там дальше буду думать. Дело в том что это единственные компании которые мне прислали ответ на email, правда еще один просто позвонил и сказал что перезвонит в понедельник. Я был ограничен количеством компаний куда можно было отправить письмо, так как пользовался ДубльГисом и не знал адреса многих, так как они не все зарегистрированы в ДубльГисе, и еще тем, что хотел именно научиться создавать сайты, а крупные компании в основном специализируются на автоматизации бизнес процессов и продаже программного обеспечения. Там другой язык программирования (т. е. к примеру Java вместо PHP).        
> Напоследок простите за скромный вопрос:
> Кто знает сколько платят ученикам в крупных и не крупных компаниях, если ученик уже немного знает как создать сайт?
> Ото очень интересно.


 2гис хорош, чтобы пиццу заказывать или аптеку найти, но не для поиска ИТ компаний ))))
большинство из них шифруется и не горит желанием особо светиться 
поэтому смотрите объявления на сайтах по трудоустройству, там все контакты есть... связывайтесь, ходите на собеседования и .. вам улыбнется удача (при условии, что квалификация и английский на нужном уровне)

ученикам обычно ничего не платят, если они проходят курс обучения, хотя в некоторых на пирожки все же дают (пару сотен долларов)
а уже после обучения когда берут в штат начинается разговор о зп, если это джава/с++, то для таких подготовленных студентов где-то от 500-700 дол, но все довольно индивидуально как вы понимаете...
многие компании проводят периодически бесплатные курсы обучения, об этом достаточно написано в этой и смежных темках, читайте...

----------


## AZA_nova

> чтобы познакомиться с компаниями, представленными на одесском рынке, достаточно почитать этот форум и пролистать сайты по работе, например it.rabota.ua
> там кстати и телефончики, и другие адреса рекрутеров (это как раз те люди с которыми можно поговорить о трудоустройстве)
> 
> но в этой сфере у вас не получится "устроить" своего ребенка, здесь специфика такова, что пока самостоятельно не начнешь искать, учить и т.п. ничего не получится, т.е. пока ваш ребенок сам этим не займется, вы ничем ему не сможете помочь, не стройте иллюзий


 Я честно прошла по ссылке посмотрела... по всем вакансиям требуется опыт работы. А я спрашивала про  первую работу для выпускника, хотела получить дельный совет от тех, кто уже нашел работу с чего начать и куда обращаться, в каких фирмах есть тренинг-центры.

----------


## Andreas

> Я честно прошла по ссылке посмотрела... по всем вакансиям требуется опыт работы. А я спрашивала про  первую работу для выпускника, хотела получить дельный совет от тех, кто уже нашел работу с чего начать и куда обращаться, в каких фирмах есть тренинг-центры.


 Таковы реалии рынка - все хотят только готовых спецов. Но к примеру Provectus, Luxoft - если конечно не ошибаюсь, собирались открывать что-то вроде учебных групп, но боюсь там все схвачено небольшими группами студентов, которые приходили на ярмарку вакансий и давали свои данные. В общем - все равно узнавать надо.
Только ему, а не вам. Т.к. если любой рекрутер и выслушает вас, мило поулыбавшись в трубку, то потом, боюсь забудет тут же ваш номер, даже не записав.

----------


## Nikles

> Я честно прошла по ссылке посмотрела... по всем вакансиям требуется опыт работы. А я спрашивала про  первую работу для выпускника, хотела получить дельный совет от тех, кто уже нашел работу с чего начать и куда обращаться, в каких фирмах есть тренинг-центры.


 Есть он учится в политехе, то должен знать о курсах Неткрекера с практикой в компании, которые уже год функционируют при ФАВТе. - Лучших выпускников обещают взять на работу.

----------


## snayperAlfa

> Есть он учится в политехе, то должен знать о курсах Неткрекера с практикой в компании, которые уже год функционируют при ФАВТе. - Лучших выпускников обещают взять на работу.


 Да. Есть такие. У них было высказывание, что они заинтересованы в 3-4 курсах на обучение. Хотя в самом первом наборе был один человек который уже закончил универ, а также учащиеся магистры, специалисты

----------


## Lifeguard

А можно поподробней, пожалуйста, о ярмарке вакансий, что это и с чем его едят?

----------


## Nikles

> А можно поподробней, пожалуйста, о ярмарке вакансий, что это и с чем его едят?


 http://career.opu.ua/?chapter=3&page=1&p=0

----------


## Lifeguard

> http://career.opu.ua/?chapter=3&page=1&p=0


 Спасибо, а если я выпускник, то на входе диплом надо показывать? Или там не особо проверяют?

----------


## Nikles

> Спасибо, а если я выпускник, то на входе диплом надо показывать? Или там не особо проверяют?


 Насколько я знаю документов там ни у кого никаких не требуют - это открытое мероприятие.

----------


## Allann

> А можно поподробней, пожалуйста, о ярмарке вакансий, что это и с чем его едят?


 почитайте эту тему за 2011 год, там много об этом написано + смежные темы 
а лучше позвонить в компании, где это практикуется, т.е. Luxoft, NetCracker, Lohika, иногда нулевых Provectus берет

----------


## Allann

> Я честно прошла по ссылке посмотрела... по всем вакансиям требуется опыт работы. А я спрашивала про  первую работу для выпускника, хотела получить дельный совет от тех, кто уже нашел работу с чего начать и куда обращаться, в каких фирмах есть тренинг-центры.


 я привел эту ссылку просто как пример, в основном как источник где можно посмотреть какие компании представлены на рынке и их контакты
понятное дело, что там маловероятно найти информацию для нулевых, но можно взять контакты и прозвонить их
почитайте еще тут и тут

----------


## AZA_nova

Спасибо за ответы,но я расчитывала на более конкретный результат. А в компаниях, в которых Вы, уважаемые работаете есть ли возможность найти работу выпускнику?

----------


## nicon

> Спасибо за ответы,но я расчитывала на более конкретный результат. А в компаниях, в которых Вы, уважаемые работаете есть ли возможность найти работу выпускнику?


  Вам же вроде нормально ответили. Работу найти можно, НО именно этому выпускнику (а не Вам), который докажет знаниями, что готов работать.

----------


## Nikles

> Спасибо за ответы,но я расчитывала на более конкретный результат.


 Любопытно какой? - Гору предложений работы? 




> А в компаниях, в которых Вы, уважаемые работаете есть ли возможность найти работу выпускнику?


 Через маму нет, а самому безусловно да, при условии что кроме корочки диплома к выпускнику прилагаются востребованные знания и умения.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> А в качестве ответа на мой вопрос - можно пока просто телефончик с кем можно поговорить о трудоустройстве ребенка)))хочется же отдать в хорошие руки))) надеюсь, с чувством юмора у всех в порядке


 Работать тоже за ваше чадо сами будете? ;-)
P.S. Насколько я знаю, ни в одной сфере не приветствуются мамы, которые ведут за ручку устраиваться на работу. Тем более мужика.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> А можно поподробней, пожалуйста, о ярмарке вакансий, что это и с чем его едят?


 Гуглить не пробовали?

----------


## cONST

> А в качестве ответа на мой вопрос - можно пока просто телефончик с кем можно поговорить о трудоустройстве ребенка)))хочется же отдать в хорошие руки))) надеюсь, с чувством юмора у всех в порядке


 Скажите, Ваше чадо вообще в курсе, что Вы ищете ему работу в ИТ-сфере ?
Имеет ли он вообще хотя бы какие-то профессиональные знания и эрудицию ? Потому как фраза "хорошо учится в политехе" ещё ни о чём не говорит. У меня было много студентов, которые "хорошо учились", для того, чтобы потом никогда не работать в ИТ.
Если же всё-таки, он хочет работать - почему тогда сам тут до сих пор не зарегистрировался и не заинтересовался вопросом своего трудойстройства?

----------


## eugene_iy

У Люксофта есть студенческая программа, оттуда люди устраиваются на работу(официальное трудоустройство), еще будучи студентами (3 курс и выше). Лично знаю нескольких ребят, еще студентов , и уже работают. 
Студенческая программа  работает как минимум пару лет.

----------


## [email protected]}{

> У меня было много студентов, которые "хорошо учились", для того, чтобы потом никогда не работать в ИТ.


 Ну некоторые всё-таки пошли в ИТ. И сейчас себя неплохо чувствуют )))

----------


## Newton

> Ну некоторые всё-таки пошли в ИТ. И сейчас себя неплохо чувствуют )))


 Но душа то требует чего-то другого...

----------


## Kenny McCormick

Давайте еще раз о "хрюшах"?
Вот шо интересно компании нарочно набирают на эту должность исключительно колхозниц неотесаных или это все роковые совпадения?)

Поясню это так экстремально сложно ответить на прямой вопрос кандидата касательно результатов собеседования который через какоето время звонит сам после того что не ответа ни привета через определёное время не последовало как обещано? 

Зачем мычать "нет нет что вы всё ок с результатами, мы вам обязательно перезвоним совсем-совсем скоро", и снова пропадание если уже известно что по какимто параметрам не прошел? 
Такое чудесное отношение не в самых последних компаниях нашего города, в 2х подряд так шо можно уже говорить о системе. 

Или они бояться ранить отказом?

----------


## Andreas

> Давайте еще раз о "хрюшах"?
> Вот шо интересно, компании нарочно набирают на эту должность исключительно колхозниц неотесаных или это все роковые совпадения?)
> 
> Поясню, это так экстремально сложно ответить на прямой вопрос кандидата касательно результатов собеседования, который через какоето время звонит сам после того что не ответа ни привета через определёное время не последовало как обещано? 
> 
> Зачем мычать "нет нет, что вы, всё ок с результатами, мы вам обязательно перезвоним совсем-совсем скоро", и снова пропадание если уже известно что по какимто параметрам не прошел? 
> Такое чудесное отношение не в самых последних компаниях нашего города, в 2х подряд, так шо можно уже говорить о системе. 
> 
> Или они бояться ранить отказом?


 Я нихрена не понял из того, что ты написал.
Если тебе ничего не ответили после собеседования, то судя по тому, как грамотно ты написал пост, то я бы тоже тебе не отвечал.
Школу сначала закончи полностью!

----------


## Kenny McCormick

> Я нихрена не понял из того, что ты написал.
> Если тебе ничего не ответили после собеседования, то судя по тому, как грамотно ты написал пост, то я бы тоже тебе не отвечал.
> Школу сначала закончи полностью!


 Мой юный друг!
Если Вы решили, что ваш безусловно завораживающий анализ текста анонимного пользователя даёт Вам право делать "глубокомысленные" суждения об уровне грамотности данного индивидуума, то могу Вас огорчить, - до уровня Пинкертона Вы не дотягиваете как по проницательности в целом, так и по зрелости взглядов в частности (чтобы не сказать больше), и ценность вашего мнения непреодолимо стремится к нулю, тем более, вспомнив о том простом факте, что поспешность суждений присуща в основном  инфантильным юношам.
Юность бывает лишь однажды, а вот неполовозрелым можно оставаться вечно. Это я мягко намекаю на то, что возраст в биологических годах, например 30 лет, ни разу не показатель.
Впрочем, ожидал, что кто-нибудь "страшно умный" начнет возвышаться)

Позвольте дополнить ваши замечания, Вы пропустили - 




> Давайте еще раз о "хрюшах"?
> Вот шо интересно, компании нарочно набирают на эту должность исключительно колхозниц неотесаных, или это все роковые совпадения?)
> 
> Поясню, это так экстремально сложно ответить на прямой вопрос кандидата касательно результатов собеседования, который через какоето время звонит сам,  после того что не ответа ни привета через определёное время не последовало,  как обещано?
> Зачем мычать "нет-нет, что вы, всё ок с результатами, мы вам обязательно перезвоним совсем-совсем скоро", и снова пропадание если уже известно,  что по какимто параметрам не прошел?
> Такое чудесное отношение не в самых последних компаниях нашего города, в 2х подряд, так шо можно уже говорить о системе.
> Или они бояться ранить отказом?


 В следующий раз, когда решите покрасоваться, будьте внимательнее, умоляю Вас.


______________________

По теме кто-то что-нибудь может сказать?  :smileflag:

----------


## Nikles

> По теме кто-то что-нибудь может сказать?


 Да. Полностью поддерживаю действия HR в вашем конкретном случае - не зря, значит, они свой хлеб едят. Огласите названия компаний, будем ходатайствовать о премировании этих сотрудниц.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kenny McCormick

> Да. Полностью поддерживаю действия HR в вашем конкретном случае - не зря, значит, они свой хлеб едят. Огласите названия компаний, будем ходатайствовать о премировании этих сотрудниц.


 Вы с Андреасом родственники, что ли? Прямо кровная вражда Граммар Наци. Хотя, не сказать, чтобы уж прямо Граммар... Наци- может быть))

----------


## Fallout

> Вы с Андреасом родственники, что ли? Прямо кровная вражда Граммар Наци. Хотя, не сказать, чтобы уж прямо Граммар... Наци- может быть))


 Да там больше за не совсем внятный первый пост было, скорее еще и писаный под эмоциями, чем за правильность написания.

А по сути тут ничего нового и странного. На одну позицию как правило должны созвать несколько кандидатов чтоб выбор был так сказать, пока всех отсобеседуют, возможно еще и с повторными визитами, пока утвердят на всех уровнях, после сделают кому нибудь предложение, пока тот подумает-поторгуется, может же еще и отказаться в итоге, далее пока доработает на предыдущем месте 2-4 недели. Вот только тогда можно более мение смело говорить что вакансия закрыта. И то это не будем упоминать про испытательный период. 

Думается что сразу отказывают только явно неподходящим и то при наличии большого количества желающих. И то не все

----------


## Allann

> Давайте еще раз о "хрюшах"?
> Вот шо интересно компании нарочно набирают на эту должность исключительно колхозниц неотесаных или это все роковые совпадения?)
> 
> Поясню это так экстремально сложно ответить на прямой вопрос кандидата касательно результатов собеседования который через какоето время звонит сам после того что не ответа ни привета через определёное время не последовало как обещано? 
> 
> Зачем мычать "нет нет что вы всё ок с результатами, мы вам обязательно перезвоним совсем-совсем скоро", и снова пропадание если уже известно что по какимто параметрам не прошел? 
> Такое чудесное отношение не в самых последних компаниях нашего города, в 2х подряд так шо можно уже говорить о системе. 
> 
> Или они бояться ранить отказом?


 согласен с Fallout
раз вам не отказали сразу, значит вы в принципе подходите, но к сожалению, есть уже кто-то лучше вас и надо дать этому лучшему время "на подумать" или же наоборот лучшего нету, но вакансия не горящая и может подождать, а вдруг таковой найдется...  :smileflag: 
т.е. в данном случае вы - запасной вариант

а насчет правописания - не обращайте внимание, просто люде не догоняют, что некоторым по приколу писать неправильно в свободном стиле (мне например  :smileflag:  )  но это ведь вовсе не означает, что я не умею писать правильно, когда это необходимо

----------


## Peroxide

> Давайте еще раз о "хрюшах"?
> Вот шо интересно компании нарочно набирают на эту должность исключительно колхозниц неотесаных или это все роковые совпадения?)
> 
> Поясню это так экстремально сложно ответить на прямой вопрос кандидата касательно результатов собеседования который через какоето время звонит сам после того что не ответа ни привета через определёное время не последовало как обещано? 
> 
> Зачем мычать "нет нет что вы всё ок с результатами, мы вам обязательно перезвоним совсем-совсем скоро", и снова пропадание если уже известно что по какимто параметрам не прошел? 
> Такое чудесное отношение не в самых последних компаниях нашего города, в 2х подряд так шо можно уже говорить о системе. 
> 
> Или они бояться ранить отказом?


 На своём примере. 
Я был за последний год примерно на десятке собеседований, в основном, в разных компаниях, хотя и бывало, проходил несколько туров в одной.
За всё время мне ПРЯМО на месте сказали только один раз, что я не подхожу - когда я без опыта работы пришёл пробоваться на мид - позицию (они сами виноваты, написали в вакансии, что готовы взять студента), и то, мне это сказали не HR, а собеседовавшие меня девелоперы, цитирую:"Ваш текущий уровень пока максимум - джуниор, но никак не миддл, удачи".
    Во всех остальных случаях я просто постфактум узнавал, что вакансию потом кем-то закрыли. Очевидно, как Вам уже написали, это говорит о том, что Вы в принципе, устраиваете работодателя, противопоказаний он не видит. Но просто Вы не один такой и со временем появился кто-то умнее этой серой массы "средних" претендентов. Только и всего.
Из этого простой урок - не будьте "средним".

----------


## Fallout

> а также можно не обращать внимание на то, что на  таких фристайлеров везде смотрят как на детей, а не как на потенциальных сотрудников


 Не факт что эти фристайлеры так же заполняют свое резюме или подобным образом общаются в чатах с ХР, или в резюме обязательно указывают под какими никами сидят на форумах :smileflag:

----------


## Kenny McCormick

Ну в том-то и дело, что в каждом месте пройдено по два собеседования, т.е. финал был где-то поблизости.
Версия "работодателя в вечном поиске" рассматривалась одной из первых, но, как по мне, ситуация, в которой человек ожидает реакции от компании, которая, как засватанная девушка, ждет  ̶п̶р̶и̶н̶ц̶а̶  гуру за копейки, неделями кормя завтраками более-менее подходящего кандидата, не лучшим образом характеризует эту компанию... или ее HR.
Возможно, там всё не так, и их действительно на части рвут жаждущие работать именно в их фирме, ведь факт трудоустройства к ним - большая честь  (с) ))

----------


## Kenny McCormick

> Не факт что эти фристайлеры так же заполняют свое резюме или подобным образом общаются в чатах с ХР, или в резюме обязательно указывают под какими никами сидят на форумах


 
"Капитаните", в свободное от работы время? 

Естественно, никто на собеседовании не шокает, да и резюме написано на заморском языке и на очень высоком уровне, во избежание, а то вдруг один из рассматривающих кандидата попадется вроде этого вашего Андреаса,... или как там его, с ранимой детской психикой))

----------


## Peroxide

> Ну в том-то и дело, что в каждом месте пройдено по два собеседования, т.е. финал был где-то поблизости.
> Версия "работодателя в вечном поиске" рассматривалась одной из первых, но, как по мне, ситуация, в которой человек ожидает реакции от компании, которая, как засватанная девушка, ждет  ̶п̶р̶и̶н̶ц̶а̶  гуру за копейки, неделями кормя завтраками более-менее подходящего кандидата, не лучшим образом характеризует эту компанию... или ее HR.
> Возможно, там всё не так, и их действительно на части рвут жаждущие работать именно в их фирме, ведь факт трудоустройства к ним - большая честь  (с) ))


 Всё может быть чуточку сложнее. Опять - таки, на моём примере. ХР может считать вашу кандидатуру очень желательной и перспективной. Иногда, того же мнения могут придерживаться  и те, кто проводил техническое собеседование. Но не стоит забывать, есть ещё заказчик и последнее слово всегда за ним. Так что, на разных уровнях отношение к Вашей кандидатуре может быть разным, исходя из этого, ничего удивителного, что долго кормят завтраками, а потом оказывается, что вакансия-то уж того, закрыта.

----------


## Kenny McCormick

Ну, ладно, уговорили.
Пусть идут с миром. 
(Но в черный список их всё-таки черкану,... да-да, я не ревнивая, но хату сожгу (с) ))   )

----------


## Peroxide

> Ну, ладно, уговорили.
> Пусть идут с миром. 
> (Но в черный список их всё-таки черкану,... да-да, я не ревнивая, но хату сожгу (с) ))   )


 Лол!
Про "чёрный список" порадовало.
То есть, если предложат нормальную работу в компании, в которой когда-то долго мурыжили, но потом - отказали, не пойдём принципиально? :smileflag: 
Даже если других предложений не будет на этот момент?
Вот она, вся украинская натура

----------


## Kenny McCormick

> Лол!
> Про "чёрный список" порадовало.
> То есть, если предложат нормальную работу в компании, в которой когда-то долго мурыжили, но потом - отказали, не пойдём принципиально?
> Даже если других предложений не будет на этот момент?
> Вот она, вся украинская натура


 Вы тоже забавный, когда читаете всё буквально (тем более, что там стоял смайл) .

Я про то, что работодатели в этой сфере в (или на?) Украине находятся не в том положении, чтобы бездумно разбрасываться потенциальными кадрами, тем более, что те активно растут (над собой, ага).
И ценник при следующем заходе, если таковой будет, с учетом былого, станет выше; условия должны быть сказочными, чтобы "понять и простить", иначе, при прочих равных, выберут не их. 

Многие знают поговорку, - "Кто старое помянет, тому глаз долой...", но мало кто знает, что концовка при хождении в народе у нее обрезана, - 
"... А кто прошлое забудет - *оба* долой!".

_________________
Вроде всё.
Писс.

----------


## Allann

> а также можно не обращать внимание на то, что на  таких фристайлеров везде смотрят как на детей, а не как на потенциальных сотрудников


 ну если так же писать код или вести себя на публике, то да
но вы наверное не в курсе, что в IM, форумах и прочих местах культурного инет общения принято во всем мире писать как кому нравится и проверка орфографии, грамматики и стилистики тут это дурной тон и скорее признак задрота, чем адекватного человека




> да, не всегда удается сразу распознать оборотня в погонах ))))


 каждый человек в разных ситуациях ведет себя по разному, это называется адаптация
так что сказанное вами фактически можно отнести к любому человеку, в том числе и к вам 

а что касается распознавания крайних проявлений этого, когда человек неадекват и прикидывается одуванчиком, то могу сказать, что когда у вас появится определенный жизненный опыт и вы начнете разбираться в людях, то проблемы с выведением таких личностей на чистую воду уйдут в прошлое

----------


## Fallout

> Лол!
> Про "чёрный список" порадовало.
> То есть, если предложат нормальную работу в компании, в которой когда-то долго мурыжили, но потом - отказали, не пойдём принципиально?
> Даже если других предложений не будет на этот момент?
> Вот она, вся украинская натура


 Нормальное  вакантное место еще не значит нормальная работа. Там глядишь и овертаймить нормальное дело будет, и в офис людей как селеди в бочку, и оборудование неважное и т п. Так как в целом  такие недостатки они не часто бывают по одному. И если вырисовывается больше риск то имеет смысл подумать и о другой сумме чтоб было чем перестраховаться.

Но чаще всего примерно одного уровня компании приблизительно одинаковы по условиям и их хватает. Поэтому если какая то компания имеет явные минуса для человека то она считай в черном списке, так как ну это большая редкость чтоб у такой компании была вакансия значительно выше рынка

----------


## Andreas

> ну если так же писать код или вести себя на публике, то да
> но вы наверное не в курсе, что в IM, форумах и прочих местах культурного инет общения принято во всем мире писать как кому нравится и проверка орфографии, грамматики и стилистики тут это дурной тон и скорее признак задрота, чем адекватного человека


 Ты меня удивил!
Сколько со всеми общаюсь в IT-сфере, важное значение имеет и орфография и грамматика - это как минимум отражает высокий интеллектуальный уровень человека, как раз не принято общаться в произвольной форме, понятное дело, исключая опечатки, обычные при быстром написании через Skype. Если со мной, как с HR, начнут тупо по-приколу так безграмотно общаться, то я скорее это восприму как несерьезное отношение к делу, вот и все.
Если вы считаете это нормальным - без проблем, только это один из факторов, который просто может повлиять на выбор из двух равнозначных кандидатов.
Правда не совсем понятно что ты имел ввиду про общение во всем мире, где основной язык общения у нас английский, и тут любые попытки общаться "как кому нравится" будут невнятно восприняты заказчиками.

----------


## Allann

> Ты меня удивил!
> Сколько со всеми общаюсь в IT-сфере, важное значение имеет и орфография и грамматика - это как минимум отражает высокий интеллектуальный уровень человека, как раз не принято общаться в произвольной форме, понятное дело, исключая опечатки, обычные при быстром написании через Skype. Если со мной, как с HR, начнут тупо по-приколу так безграмотно общаться, то я скорее это восприму как несерьезное отношение к делу, вот и все.
> Если вы считаете это нормальным - без проблем, только это один из факторов, который просто может повлиять на выбор из двух равнозначных кандидатов.
> Правда не совсем понятно что ты имел ввиду про общение во всем мире, где основной язык общения у нас английский, и тут любые попытки общаться "как кому нравится" будут невнятно восприняты заказчиками.


 имелось ввиду только неформальное общение через IM'ы  и форумы  :smileflag: 
типа того что на англ пишут вместо you - u, вместо please - pls и т.д.
разумеется, что с работодателями и при формальной переписке нужно не только правильно грамматически писать, но и придерживаться делового стиля общения
видимо я непонятно выразился раз многие не поняли, сорри (

----------


## Andreas

> имелось ввиду только неформальное общение через IM'ы  и форумы 
> типа того что на англ пишут вместо you - u, вместо please - pls и т.д.
> разумеется, что с работодателями и при формальной переписке нужно не только правильно грамматически писать, но и придерживаться делового стиля общения
> видимо я непонятно выразился раз многие не поняли, сорри (


 Я согласен, но тут на форуме сидит много HR, и потом, так или иначе, можно сопоставить человека, который пишет и который приходит на собеседование, тем более если ты предлагаешь свою кандидатуру через этот форум. То, что ты пишешь, это нормально, но если ты хочешь представлять свое лицо максимально дорого, то веди себя максимально серьезно везде, где бы то ни было и тебя будут воспринимать также. 
Можете считать меня задротом и кем угодно, но мне противно общаться с безграмотным человеком и поверь мне - это прекрасно фильтрует людей по жизни, хотя бывают исключения, но просто не в моем случае.

----------


## Fallout

> Ты меня удивил!
> Сколько со всеми общаюсь в IT-сфере, важное значение имеет и орфография и грамматика - это как минимум отражает высокий интеллектуальный уровень человека, как раз не принято общаться в произвольной форме, понятное дело, исключая опечатки, обычные при быстром написании через Skype. Если со мной, как с HR, начнут тупо по-приколу так безграмотно общаться, то я скорее это восприму как несерьезное отношение к делу, вот и все.
> Если вы считаете это нормальным - без проблем, только это один из факторов, который просто может повлиять на выбор из двух равнозначных кандидатов.
> Правда не совсем понятно что ты имел ввиду про общение во всем мире, где основной язык общения у нас английский, и тут любые попытки общаться "как кому нравится" будут невнятно восприняты заказчиками.


 Сейчас же автопроверка орфографии практически везде. И если еще запятых понаставить в явных местах, так вообще такой интеллектуал :smileflag: 

Другое дело что один спрашивает как бы анонимно, не сильно парясь. И тут же ему отвечают не очень то анонимные люди которым типа нужно держать лицо. И почему то последние переводят все это в плоскость официальных разговоров.

----------


## Fallout

> Я согласен, но тут на форуме сидит много HR, и потом, так или иначе, можно сопоставить человека, который пишет и который приходит на собеседование, тем более если ты предлагаешь свою кандидатуру через этот форум. То, что ты пишешь, это нормально, но если ты хочешь представлять свое лицо максимально дорого, то веди себя максимально серьезно везде, где бы то ни было и тебя будут воспринимать также. 
> Можете считать меня задротом и кем угодно, но мне противно общаться с безграмотным человеком и поверь мне - это прекрасно фильтрует людей по жизни, хотя бывают исключения, но просто не в моем случае.


 Ну прям уж так будут сопоставлять на этом форуме, сильно им надо. Сейчас народу и так не хватает и если человек уж не полный неадекват явно по жизни, то никто на нем не будет ставить крест только за то, что видете ли тот не исключительно вежлив где то там за пределами офиса.

На DOU под реальным именем может быть паинькой, на этом форуме уже высказываться более резко, на на анонимных имиджбордах так вообще вести себя как тамошняя публика. И при этом быть с любым поведением в офисе.

Ps А на этом форуме что кто реально себе репутацию рабочую зарабатывает и предлагает свою кандидатуру? Вроде бы как больше узнать вакансии и куда резюме слать

----------


## Fallout

> да ну, одна две фразы, и человек сам себя выдаст, автопроверка орфографии не поправит стилистику ))


 На примере того же* Kenny McCormick*, первый и второй посты разные по стилистике. Если бы не ник и суть беседы то наверняка тяжело было бы сказать что это одно и тоже лицо.

----------


## Allann

> Я согласен, но тут на форуме сидит много HR, и потом, так или иначе, можно сопоставить человека, который пишет и который приходит на собеседование, тем более если ты предлагаешь свою кандидатуру через этот форум.


 сопоставить?!  :smileflag:  не думаю, что у кого то это получится, тем более у хрюш )
а даже, если и так, то оценивать меня будут уж точно не по запятым 
к тому же искать работу через форум - это путь скорее для новичков, тем же кто давно в индустрии хрюши сами пишут, причем так, что прятаться приходиться от них... думаю вам это должно быть знакомо 




> То, что ты пишешь, это нормально, но если ты хочешь представлять свое лицо максимально дорого, то веди себя максимально серьезно везде, где бы то ни было и тебя будут воспринимать также.


 за совет конечно спасибо  :smileflag:  но это лишь один из путей. можно ходить на работу в шортах, а можно в смокинге, не думаю что у нас в ИТ последнее будет воспринято как одежда адекватного человека (речь не о топ менеджерах). надеюсь вы проследили аналогию  :smileflag: 

кстати, могу и в свою очередь предложить вам совет: не обращайтесь на "ты" к незнакомым людям, это вам не делает чести как человеку серьезному, уважаемому и поучающему других 




> Можете считать меня задротом и кем угодно, но мне противно общаться с безграмотным человеком и поверь мне - это прекрасно фильтрует людей по жизни, хотя бывают исключения, но просто не в моем случае.


 я уже пояснял, что позволять себе фристайл в неформальном общении и быть безграмотным человеком - это две большие разницы

----------


## Allann

> отвечать не буду, дабы не разводить в теме всякую муть, к тому же тебе и без меня ответили, если есть мозги - поймешь...


  :smileflag:  ... мда, пожалуй, нам вообще не о чем с вами разговаривать

----------


## Andreas

> кстати, могу и в свою очередь предложить вам совет: не обращайтесь на "ты" к незнакомым людям, это вам не делает чести как человеку серьезному, уважаемому и поучающему других


 Ну во-первых я обращался не к тебе непосредственно, а в общем, тем более что ты у нас трудоустроен и мои поучения уж никак тебя не касаются. Ну а во-вторых обращение на ты - правило данного форума, которого я и придерживаюсь, ты вроде как не новичок, должен был знать.

----------


## Allann

> Ну во-первых я обращался не к тебе непосредственно, а в общем, тем более что ты у нас трудоустроен и мои поучения уж никак тебя не касаются. Ну а во-вторых обращение на ты - правило данного форума, которого я и придерживаюсь, ты вроде как не новичок, должен был знать.


 формально по правилам, да, можно хоть на "эй ты"  :smileflag: 
я просто высказал имхо как должны общаться люди вне зависимости от места и времени, некое общее правило так сказать
но если кто-то мои взгляды не разделяет, или кого-то зацепило, то прошу меня простить

более не вижу смысла проводить этот разбор полетов и предлагаю сосредоточиться на целях темки )

----------


## 18-я весна

Как вообще можно этих прекрасных девушек называть "хрюшами".
Оно и понятно, чего они вам не перезванивают  :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> Как вообще можно этих прекрасных девушек называть "хрюшами".
> Оно и понятно, чего они вам не перезванивают


 Так мы же ласково их  :smileflag:  ИМХО, произносится намного легче, чем басурманское "эйчар"

Иначе и разработчиков "дэвами" называть не стоит - мы же никакого отношения к злым духам не имеем  :smileflag:

----------


## snayperAlfa

> Так мы же ласково их  ИМХО, произносится намного легче, чем басурманское "эйчар"
> 
> Иначе и разработчиков "дэвами" называть не стоит - мы же никакого отношения к злым духам не имеем


 И вообще HR - сотрудник отдела кадров!

----------


## Allann

> И вообще HR - сотрудник отдела кадров!


 иии? )

----------


## snayperAlfa

А кто что скажет про "The Product Engine" ?
Как там с перспективами?

----------


## Fallout

> А кто что скажет про "The Product Engine" ?
> Как там с перспективами?


 Перспективы - понятие растяжимое :smileflag:

----------


## snayperAlfa

Скажем так - как часто пересматривают ЗП)

----------


## Andreas

> Скажем так - как часто пересматривают ЗП)


  А это оказывается показатель перспективности? Я понимаю что тебе всего 22, но не наглей и работай и ЗП в большинстве случаев сама собой поднимется.
На самом деле не так много контор занимаются постоянными пересмотрами, также как и редко кто по своей воле будет поднимать тебе зарплату, если ты сам не считаешь что хорошо работаешь и достоен этого и подходишь к начальству.

----------


## Fallout

> А это оказывается показатель перспективности? Я понимаю что тебе всего 22, но не наглей и работай и ЗП в большинстве случаев сама собой поднимется.
> На самом деле не так много контор занимаются постоянными пересмотрами, также как и редко кто по своей воле будет поднимать тебе зарплату, если ты сам не считаешь что хорошо работаешь и достоен этого и подходишь к начальству.


 А чем это не годится за показатель перспективности?

Начальство оно такое занятое, постоянно забывают поднять зарплату хоть и хотят, и тут кто то к ни подходит и говорит мне как бы денег полагается побольше потому что мол то и се, и начальство такое - опа вот оказывается что мы так хотели да забыли сделать, вылетело с головы, вспомнить все пытаемся но никак не можем

----------


## Andreas

> А чем это не годится за показатель перспективности?
> 
> Начальство оно такое занятое, постоянно забывают поднять зарплату хоть и хотят, и тут кто то к ни подходит и говорит мне как бы денег полагается побольше потому что мол то и се, и начальство такое - опа вот оказывается что мы так хотели да забыли сделать, вылетело с головы, вспомнить все пытаемся но никак не можем


 Прежде чем рассчитывать на такое, надо из себя хоть что-то представлять, а то любят, не успев выйти из института, я тут у вас суперспец, платите мне 2000.
Если кто знает ответ - ответьте парню, но если предлагают должность и нравятся условия, то устройся, а там будет видно.

----------


## Allann

> Скажем так - как часто пересматривают ЗП)


 я бы вообще не советовал ориентироваться на такой показатель, потому как уже писали выше, пока вы сами аргументированно не попросите повышения или не пригрозите увольнением, то никакое руководство не пошевелится вам пересмотреть зп. причем даже в крупных компаниях, где есть регулярные аттестации, зп пересматривают весьма неохотно и прежде всего ключевым работникам...
на самом деле все зависит от вашей нужности проекту/компании, т.е. частота пересмотра зп это скорее показатель перспективности не компании, а ваш личный 

как с пересмотром зп обстоит дело в ТПЕ не знаю, но слышал, что у компании 2 офиса, довольно семейная обстановка и ... очень маленькие отпуска, что-то вроде 2 недель в году

----------


## oos

> Как вообще можно этих прекрасных девушек называть "хрюшами".
> Оно и понятно, чего они вам не перезванивают


 Наверное свиней кому- то подкладывают)))

----------


## nen777w

> питания для сотрудников нет практически нигде, разве что в паре очень мелких конторок
> по перспективе/офису/обстановке я бы наверное пошел из этих троих в провектус


 Зачем Вам питание от конторы?
Во первых что бы это было нормальное питание контора должна иметь собственную столовую или хорошего поставщика со своей кухней (не из первой попавшейся дешевой рыгаловки). 

А так должны быть нормальные бабки, за хорошую голову, а все остальные заманухи типа спортзала, 3-х разового питания , страховки и прочей лабуды Вы себе при нормальной ЗП сами обеспечете в необходимом Вам объеме.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> я бы вообще не советовал ориентироваться на такой показатель, потому как уже писали выше, пока вы сами аргументированно не попросите повышения или не пригрозите увольнением, то никакое руководство не пошевелится вам пересмотреть зп. причем даже в крупных компаниях, где есть регулярные аттестации, зп пересматривают весьма неохотно и прежде всего ключевым работникам..


  Можно пригрозить увольнением, и там же и оказаться. Если в Люксе эта схема работает, то это не значит, что везде работает. Отношение менеджмента к таким людям точно меняется.

----------


## nen777w

> Можно пригрозить увольнением, и там же и оказаться. Если в Люксе эта схема работает, то это не значит, что везде работает. Отношение менеджмента к таким людям точно меняется.


 О, да.
В люксофте похоже любят кота за яйца тянуть. Сам с этим столкнулся, моего если что с декабря прошлого года тянут.

----------


## ї̢̲̤̲̬̪̤̎ͥ͊͐

И еще будет пожелание к работодателем  :smileflag: 
Все мы живем в реальном мире, и понимаем, что "новоприходящие" в компанию люди *как правило* приходят на условия лучше, чем есть у уже работаюших.
Так уж сложилось.
Но если уже работающий намекает, что хорошо было пересмотреть условия, - то почему не пересмотреть и начать платить по среднерыночной цене на данный момент времени?
Неужели это безболезненно для бизнеса терять уже проверенных бойцов, когда их точка недовольства настигнет накала?
Всего-то, вовремя пересматривать зп и повышать, во избежание.
Все мы живые люди, и пункт о неразглашении зп так и остается лишь бумажным пунктом, - молва, кто сколько зарабатывает на каких условиях и задачах и так гуляет потихоньку между компаниями и людьми, так зачем пытаться таить шило в мешке, и упираться до последнего, если уж к вам пришли на ковер с интимным разговором? 

Надеюсь, буду услышан людьми, принимающими подобные решения, вне зависимости от компании  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

> Зачем Вам питание от конторы?
> Во первых что бы это было нормальное питание контора должна иметь собственную столовую или хорошего поставщика со своей кухней (не из первой попавшейся дешевой рыгаловки). 
> 
> А так должны быть нормальные бабки, за хорошую голову, а все остальные заманухи типа спортзала, 3-х разового питания , страховки и прочей лабуды Вы себе при нормальной ЗП сами обеспечете в необходимом Вам объеме.


 а где в моей фразе сказано, что мне нужно питание от конторы? 
я согласен с вами, что достаточно просто хорошей зп, чтобы остальное самому себе организовать, хотя есть еще такой тонкий момент как время  :smileflag: 
скажем курсы иностранного языка или возможность пару раз подтянуться в рабочее время вряд ли будет лишним )

----------


## Allann

> Можно пригрозить увольнением, и там же и оказаться. Если в Люксе эта схема работает, то это не значит, что везде работает. Отношение менеджмента к таким людям точно меняется.


 эта схема везде работает  :smileflag: 
все зависит от конкретного спеца, если он ценен, то с ним будут считаться и идти на его условия, если нет, то пошлют паковать чемоданы )

а насчет отношения менеджмента, то извините, ваш менеджмент вам не брат и не сестра, у вас сугубо деловые отношения!
и почему при нечестной политике со стороны компании, которая вовсе не заботится, чтобы вовремя пересмотреть вам зп, сотрудник должен вести себя честно (с ее точки зрения) и не искать себе зп, соответствующую его уровню на рынке?!
а если при этом отношение компании меняется, то это свидетельствует только о том, что компания не та, не более того )

----------


## *elektra*

А кто у нас занимается низкоуровневой разработкой? Я имею в виду компании.

----------


## snayperAlfa

Если вы имеете ввиду C, ASM, микроконтроллеры, ПЛИС и схемотехнику - то "Телекарт-прибор"

----------


## *elektra*

Спасибо, а Телекарт - одни в этом плане или есть еще кто-то?

----------


## nen777w

> И еще будет пожелание к работодателем 
> Неужели это безболезненно для бизнеса терять уже проверенных бойцов, когда их точка недовольства настигнет накала?
> Всего-то, вовремя пересматривать зп и повышать, во избежание.


 Ну дык, я про то уже отвечал когда то тут. 
Это то что у наших контор (посредников перепродающих забугорным клиентам программеров) называется "делать карьеру" 
Другими словами на что договоришься при приеме то и будет твое. Хотя однажды когда в люксофте был ещё А. Лоза с этим было намного проще.
Мне было достаточно подойти поговорить как проблема решалась на следующий же день. Ну Андрей сам из программеров так что тут понятно что он понимает ситуацию хорошо с этим вопросом. Сейчас же да, всё по другому какие то атестаци-ахренации которые уже как 4-ре месяца откладывают.
Во общем пока заявление на стол не положишь вопрос мля не решаемый просто. 

В других же конторах где мне приходилось тоже поработать, которые свои продукты выпускают, ситуация может быть такая:
- либо хозяин конторы слишком жадный
- либо контора действительно мало пока что зарабатывает на продажах.
Но как правило в таких конторах работать интересней, потому что мотивация идёт из премий которые могут появиться только если контора сделала успешный продукт.

Вот как то так оно на самом деле.

----------


## Эйо

Быть может это прозвучит в таком контексте, что я дико ленивый, но было бы крайне удобно, если бы напротив каждой компании писались  email hr этих компаний в Одессе, ибо для меня, как для ищущего работу в сфере АйТи, этот список, как справочник, а вот гугл не всегда помогает с поиском иных контактов...

----------


## Andreas

> Быть может это прозвучит в таком контексте, что я дико ленивый, но было бы крайне удобно, если бы напротив каждой компании писались  email hr этих компаний в Одессе, ибо для меня, как для ищущего работу в сфере АйТи, этот список, как справочник, а вот гугл не всегда помогает с поиском иных контактов...


 во-первых этот список это не рекламная компания, а исключительно интерес пользователей форума
во-вторых в большинстве крупных контор более одного, а в некоторых по 4 HR, вам их все надо выписать?
ну и в третьих как я и писал выше где-то если уж вы через интернет не можете найти куда вам слать резюме, то хто ж вам доктор тогда?

----------


## Эйо

> во-первых этот список это не рекламная компания, а исключительно интерес пользователей форума


 Может быть изначально у этой темы и не было цели рекламной компании, но всё-таки она несёт в себе такую нагрузку, скажете не так?



> во-вторых в большинстве крупных контор более одного, а в некоторых по 4 HR, вам их все надо выписать?


 если бы это не было проблематично, я бы не писал. Я не спорю, что практически все контакты находятся, но часть контактов я так и не нашёл, гуглом, вроде, умею пользоваться.

Я, вроде как, нормально спросил "почему бы и нет"... Если уж есть такая тема, почему бы и не расширить её "функционал", ни от кого не убудет, я почему то уверен в этом, а пользы от этого будет предостаточно.
Не понимаю, что вас так задело, что вы пытаетесь меня упрекнуть в моей интернет некомпетентности..

----------


## Andreas

> Может быть изначально у этой темы и не было цели рекламной компании, но всё-таки она несёт в себе такую нагрузку, скажете не так?
> 
> если бы это не было проблематично, я бы не писал. Я не спорю, что практически все контакты находятся, но часть контактов я так и не нашёл, гуглом, вроде, умею пользоваться.
> 
> Я, вроде как, нормально спросил "почему бы и нет"... Если уж есть такая тема, почему бы и не расширить её "функционал", ни от кого не убудет, я почему то уверен в этом, а пользы от этого будет предостаточно.


 это реклама так или иначе
тут в подписи не всегда можно такое указать, так что это, как минимум, запрещено правилами форума

во-вторых - компании, которым это надо - открывают свои темки и размещают все необходимое, буквально рядом можешь все сам посмотреть

----------


## Эйо

может кто-то описать как вообще проходит ярмарка вакансий, которая завтра в политехе будет... Пожалуйста, без своих погугли, просто объяснить..можно в личку. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Lifeguard

Та можно и не в личку, тоже интересно было бы узнать, кто там был и как там все проходит.

----------


## Peroxide

> Та можно и не в личку, тоже интересно было бы узнать, кто там был и как там все проходит.


 Как это было несколько лет назад:
Приходишь, видишь стенды компаний. У них стоят милые представители (представительницы), рассказывают, отвечают на вопросы, некоторые даже дают заполнить некоторые анкеты (по моему глубокому убеждению, идущие прямиком в мусорный ящик). В общем, есть смысл в плане узнать побольше об основных работодателях города, не более того.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> это реклама так или иначе
> тут в подписи не всегда можно такое указать, так что это, как минимум, запрещено правилами форума
> 
> во-вторых - компании, которым это надо - открывают свои темки и размещают все необходимое, буквально рядом можешь все сам посмотреть


 подпись элементарно платная) 
а контакты можно еще на ДОУ найти.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Как это было несколько лет назад:
> Приходишь, видишь стенды компаний. У них стоят милые представители (представительницы), рассказывают, отвечают на вопросы, некоторые даже дают заполнить некоторые анкеты (по моему глубокому убеждению, идущие прямиком в мусорный ящик). В общем, есть смысл в плане узнать побольше об основных работодателях города, не более того.


 давать бумажку заполнить человеку, "живущему в сети" и забывшему как ручка держится, ИМХО - издевательство.

----------


## Lugburz

Кто-то знает, в TechInsight есть/бывают вакансии для новичков?

----------


## Эйо

> Кто-то знает, в TechInsight есть/бывают вакансии для новичков?


  бывают, сегодня иду на собес.
А вообще, никогда не смотри и не спрашивай бывают ли там вакансии или нет, просто отсылай резюме, там сами разберутся, нужен ты им или нет... За спрос не бьют (с)

----------


## TechInsightHR

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Светлана я являюсь рекрутером TechInsight) У нас есть вакансии для новичков)) Мои координаты: (+38)063-936-10-15 | [email protected] | http://www.linkedin.com/profile/edit? trk=hb_tab_pro_top

----------


## a1ro

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Светлана я являюсь рекрутером TechInsight) У нас есть вакансии для новичков)) Мои координаты: (+38)063-936-10-15 | [email protected] | http://www.linkedin.com/profile/edit? trk=hb_tab_pro_top


 форматирование линка на линкед-ин и сам линк поражают воображение  :smileflag:

----------


## 5had0w

> форматирование линка на линкед-ин и сам линк поражают воображение


 Это же HR, а не тим-лид.  :smileflag:  Им простительно, у них другие профессиональные навыки.

----------


## v_i_c

Заметил новый тренд. Приходит письмо. Отправитель представляется хрюшей люксофта или логкики. Интересуется не ищу ли я работу. Но само письмо отправлено с gmail. Соответсвенно и не отвечаю.
В чем прикол?!

----------


## Stef

вероятно, охотятся на бонусы за рекомендации

----------


## a1ro

это явно не "профессиональный" навык - уметь дать линк на свой профиль на каком-то сайте)

----------


## Andreas

> вероятно, охотятся на бонусы за рекомендации


 забудьте о бонусах за рекомендацию, разве что вы приведете человека из другого города
я уверяю что почти все программеры уже в базах всех крупных и не очень контор города! ))

и никакие ухищрения с почтой не проканают, разве что полностью удалить все упоминания о человеке из всех источников в конторе )

----------


## Andreas

> это явно не "профессиональный" навык - уметь дать линк на свой профиль на каком-то сайте)


 а ты в 23 уже знаешь что есть профессионализм, а что - нет??

почему бы и нет? 
LinkedIn как раз один из тех ресурсов, где и прорабатываются связи в IT-кругах, наряду с "Мой Круг" от mail.ru

----------


## a1ro

глюк форума. дубликат.

----------


## a1ro

> а ты в 23 уже знаешь что есть профессионализм, а что - нет??
> 
> почему бы и нет? 
> LinkedIn как раз один из тех ресурсов, где и прорабатываются связи в IT-кругах, наряду с "Мой Круг" от mail.ru


 я ничего не сказал про линкед-ин, я знаю, что это за сайт. 
Возраст тут мой не причем, давайте поиграем в цивилизованных людей.
Еще раз повторяю, дать ссылку на свой профиль это не профессиональный навык, а довольно простая вещь.

----------


## Andreas

> я ничего не сказал про линкед-ин, я знаю, что это за сайт. 
> Возраст тут мой не причем, давайте поиграем в цивилизованных людей.
> Еще раз повторяю, дать ссылку на свой профиль это не профессиональный навык, а довольно простая вещь.


 в твоем случае стоило процитировать того, кому отвечаешь
я не должен догадываться о чем речь, а тут у вас не переписка в личке

а смысл сказанного теперь понятен, только стоило бы смайликов добавить еще для указания иронии сказанного )

----------


## Fallout

> в твоем случае стоило процитировать того, кому отвечаешь
> я не должен догадываться о чем речь, а тут у вас не переписка в личке
> 
> а смысл сказанного теперь понятен, только стоило бы смайликов добавить еще для указания иронии сказанного )


 Ну не сообразил, ну написал по быстрому не поняв сути. Так почему бы просто не признать это, а не поучать остальных :smileflag:

----------


## red_mould

Народ, а кто что слыхал про компанию USTAS Technologies, Inc. 
Шо за компания, чем дышит? 
Может кто знает... 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Newton

> Народ, а кто что слыхал про компанию USTAS Technologies, Inc. 
> Шо за компания, чем дышит? 
> Может кто знает... 
> Заранее спасибо


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Секретная информация*Похоже на то, что они резиденты в Германии. Могут быть связаны со спецслужбами России через подставную компанию Alex Technologies, Inc.

----------


## @[email protected]

Всем доброго времени суток!!!
Кто что знает о компании *UAtrade*. Находится на Бугаевской 21. 
И как там работается верстальщикам. Сколько платят, если не секрет. 
Предлагают пройти стажировку на верстальщика. Объяснял по телефону что у меня опыта работы нет и я самоучка, все равно приглашают к себе.
Или может кто-то знает куда можно обратиться.

PS: UAtrade нет в голосовалке. Хотелось бы знать их рейтинг среди круга IT специалистов.
Спасибо заранее за ответы. :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Всем доброго времени суток!!!
> Кто что знает о компании *UAtrade*. Находится на Бугаевской 21. 
> И как там работается верстальщикам. Сколько платят, если не секрет. 
> Предлагают пройти стажировку на верстальщика. Объяснял по телефону что у меня опыта работы нет и я самоучка, все равно приглашают к себе.
> Или может кто-то знает куда можно обратиться.
> 
> PS: UAtrade нет в голосовалке. Хотелось бы знать их рейтинг среди круга IT специалистов.
> Спасибо заранее за ответы.


 Уже был недавно похожий вопрос... )
У меня вопрос - тебе хочется поработать, тем более что у тебя нет опыта, хочешь его набраться? Я понять не могу в чем проблема тогда и что тебе даст информация о компании.
Пойди, узнаешь в процессе сколько платят и прочее. Тебе же не в секретную службу устраиваться нужно и терять насиженное старое место я тоже так понимаю тебе не придется.

----------


## @[email protected]

> Уже был недавно похожий вопрос... )
> У меня вопрос - тебе хочется поработать, тем более что у тебя нет опыта, хочешь его набраться? Я понять не могу в чем проблема тогда и что тебе даст информация о компании.
> Пойди, узнаешь в процессе сколько платят и прочее. Тебе же не в секретную службу устраиваться нужно и терять насиженное старое место я тоже так понимаю тебе не придется.


  Верно, но дело в том, что при трудоустройстве могут сказать одно а в процессе работы может быть другое. Я не знаю как в IT компаниях, но у меня такой случай уже был. Поэтому и написал такой вопрос, так как знаю что от форумчан всегда больше правды и подсказок.

----------


## red_mould

> *Показать скрытый текст* *Секретная информация*Похоже на то, что они резиденты в Германии. Могут быть связаны со спецслужбами России через подставную компанию Alex Technologies, Inc.


 Поржал. А если серьезно?

----------


## Andreas

> Верно, но дело в том, что при трудоустройстве могут сказать одно а в процессе работы может быть другое. Я не знаю как в IT компаниях, но у меня такой случай уже был. Поэтому и написал такой вопрос, так как знаю что от форумчан всегда больше правды и подсказок.


 стажировка это пока еще не работа, посидеть даже месяц в конторе и поучиться новому - ты ничего не теряешь, а кто знает может найдешь прекрасную контору, пусть и небольшую, но подходящую именно тебе....
если конечно вдруг кто-то скажет что там тупо кидалово, то тогда конечно
но не в текущий момент, где айтишников везде дефицит

скорее даже к тебе будет внимательно присматриваться, чем ты к конторе )

----------


## @[email protected]

> стажировка это пока еще не работа, посидеть даже месяц в конторе и поучиться новому - ты ничего не теряешь, а кто знает может найдешь прекрасную контору, пусть и небольшую, но подходящую именно тебе....
> если конечно вдруг кто-то скажет что там тупо кидалово, то тогда конечно
> но не в текущий момент, где айтишников везде дефицит
> 
> скорее даже к тебе будет внимательно присматриваться, чем ты к конторе )


  Спасибо. Пойду поинтересуюсь.

----------


## victor_im

> 2гис хорош, чтобы пиццу заказывать или аптеку найти, но не для поиска ИТ компаний ))))
> большинство из них шифруется и не горит желанием особо светиться 
> поэтому смотрите объявления на сайтах по трудоустройству, там все контакты есть... связывайтесь, ходите на собеседования и .. вам улыбнется удача (при условии, что квалификация и английский на нужном уровне)


 для программистов, QA и прочих IT-инженеров на сегодня самый продвинутый способ поиска это соц.сети, только специализированные
регистрируешься в линкедине и рекрутеры сами тебя находят, френдят, и заваливают спамом 
нужно только запостить резюме с правильными ключевыми словами, чтобы тебя могли найти по списку скиллов

----------


## Allann

> для программистов, QA и прочих IT-инженеров на сегодня самый продвинутый способ поиска это соц.сети, только специализированные
> регистрируешься в линкедине и рекрутеры сами тебя находят, френдят, и заваливают спамом 
> нужно только запостить резюме с правильными ключевыми словами, чтобы тебя могли найти по списку скиллов


 это так, но такой подход с соцсетями это когда хочешь, чтобы нашли тебя )
я же писал о том, как найти компании, ведь не всегда хочется, чтобы тебя заваливали спамом

----------


## victor_im

> Заметил новый тренд. Приходит письмо. Отправитель представляется хрюшей люксофта или логкики. Интересуется не ищу ли я работу. Но само письмо отправлено с gmail. Соответсвенно и не отвечаю.
> В чем прикол?!


 прикол в том что это скорее всего не HR а 
1) простые сотрудники которые хотят срубить бабла
2) или рекрутеры не в штате означенных компаний

----------


## Andreas

> прикол в том что это скорее всего не HR а 
> 1) простые сотрудники которые хотят срубить бабла
> 2) или рекрутеры не в штате означенных компаний


 А смысл? Если человек в бд компании, то тому кто привел все равно ничего не светит, поэтому сомнительный способ.

----------


## victor_im

> А смысл? Если человек в бд компании, то тому кто привел все равно ничего не светит, поэтому сомнительный способ.


 все подходящие по скиллам люди уже давно в БД компании (и не одной). ибо рекрутеры активно шарятся по линкедину , и "на всякий случай" добавляют всех подряд

----------


## cONST

> все подходящие по скиллам люди уже давно в БД компании (и не одной). ибо рекрутеры активно шарятся по линкедину , и "на всякий случай" добавляют всех подряд


 Особенно доставляют рекрутеры из иногородних контор, которые в упор не замечают примечания "Odessa Only" в профайле.
Вообще, поведение многих рекрутеров вызывает одно лишь раздражение. Или я слишком придирчив ?

----------


## KolobocK

> Особенно доставляют рекрутеры из иногородних контор, которые в упор не замечают примечания "Odessa Only" в профайле.
> Вообще, поведение многих рекрутеров вызывает одно лишь раздражение. Или я слишком придирчив ?


 просто у тебя нет проблем с работой  :smileflag:

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> это явно не "профессиональный" навык - уметь дать линк на свой профиль на каком-то сайте)


  рекрутер по-моему должен уметь элементарными вещами пользоваться, тем более в сфере ИТ. Печалька. 




> а ты в 23 уже знаешь что есть профессионализм, а что - нет??
> 
> почему бы и нет? 
> LinkedIn как раз один из тех ресурсов, где и прорабатываются связи в IT-кругах, наряду с "Мой Круг" от mail.ru


  знаю людей, которые и в 19 утрут нос 30-летним, такое время. Не вижу в этом повода для глумления - в 23 человек вполне может работать уже 5 лет (например с 18-ти), не все до 23 учатся в ВУЗе и живут на попечении родителей, некоторые вынуждены зарабатывать сами. У каждого свой жизненный путь. 





> прикол в том что это скорее всего не HR а 
> 1) простые сотрудники которые хотят срубить бабла
> 2) или рекрутеры не в штате означенных компаний


 второй вариант, мне кажется. Много этих клонов стало в последнее время, в профайле в линкед.ине обычно пишут в графе род деятельности что -то типа "услуги, консалтинг" и адрес всегда gmail 
Охота за бонусами.

----------


## victor_im

> Особенно доставляют рекрутеры из иногородних контор, которые в упор не замечают примечания "Odessa Only" в профайле.
> Вообще, поведение многих рекрутеров вызывает одно лишь раздражение. Или я слишком придирчив ?


 не исключено что от лица рекрутера запущен не шибко интеллектуальный спам-бот

----------


## illiaodessa

Подскажите пожалуйста, как можно найти в Одессе толкового программиста и по совместительству грамотного руководителя проекта.Готовы оплачивать неплохую ЗП и командировки в Китай.  Требуется IT руководитель проекта. Можно ли найти толковых людей в Одессе или лучше обращаться этот список фирм ?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> .... Можно ли найти толковых людей в Одессе или лучше обращаться этот список фирм ?


  в одессе можно найти все.... вот только нужно заинтересовать людей... а иногда и очень сильно, чтобу человек оставил старое место и пошел в неизвестность с абстрактными обещаниями...

а про какой список идет речь?

----------


## a1ro

думаю, что речь о списке контор в голосовалке

----------


## illiaodessa

> думаю, что речь о списке контор в голосовалке


 верно. Может кто то в курсе, где есть какие то форумы IT одесские или что то подобное ?

----------


## snayperAlfa

Не совсем одесский:
http://dou.ua/

----------


## illiaodessa

> Не совсем одесский:
> http://dou.ua/


 спасибо

----------


## v_i_c

народ, чем занимается *Lohika R&D team*? такое же уг как и остальные проекты или что-то новое?

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> народ, чем занимается *Lohika R&D team*? такое же уг как и остальные проекты или что-то новое?


 Наверное очередное подразделение хулидпаккарда, откуда  там что-то новое?

----------


## QA Engineer

> народ, чем занимается *Lohika R&D team*? такое же уг как и остальные проекты или что-то новое?


  Оч любопытно что для Вас не УГ, и чем Вам не нравятся Логиканские проэкты...смею предположить,что вы даже и не в курсе о ВСЕ проэкты Логики, иначе бы бы не спрашивали про РнД тим, тогда зачем словами кидаться? Репутации это Вам не прибавит.

----------


## Bra!n

Добрый день. Мне тоже хотелось бы узнать, чем занимается R&D team? Только вопрос без подоплеки )

----------


## a1ro

Насколько я знаю, это когда программисты определенной компании, базируясь на своем опыте и знаниях реализовывают какие-то проекты абсолютно независимые от заказчика и в дальнейшем либо используют внутри компании, либо ищут покупателей на этот продукт. Т.е. это больше творческий процесс, чем обычное написание кода по спекам, т.к. этих спек изначально нет. Возможно, конечно, когда какой-то заказчик тоже оплачивает этот процесс, параллельно с основной разработкой, надеясь получить в дальнейшем какой-то профит, однако понимает, что профита может и не быть. 
Поправьте, если неправ.

----------


## Allann

> Насколько я знаю, это когда программисты определенной компании, базируясь на своем опыте и знаниях реализовывают какие-то проекты абсолютно независимые от заказчика и в дальнейшем либо используют внутри компании, либо ищут покупателей на этот продукт. Т.е. это больше творческий процесс, чем обычное написание кода по спекам, т.к. этих спек изначально нет. Возможно, конечно, когда какой-то заказчик тоже оплачивает этот процесс, параллельно с основной разработкой, надеясь получить в дальнейшем какой-то профит, однако понимает, что профита может и не быть. 
> Поправьте, если неправ.


 все так, смотря правда где
в люксофте например на РнД занимаются разными направлениями, в том числе и Андроидом 
денег за это не платят, кому это интересно проявляют себя в свободное время, в надежде быть замеченными или просто по интересам

----------


## CHDS

Народ, а мож кто знает, кто сейчас предлагает должности PHP-прогера с обучением? есть претендентка

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Народ, а мож кто знает, кто сейчас предлагает должности PHP-прогера с обучением? есть претендентка


 В Политехе учат.

----------


## CHDS

в политехе учат PHP и кому ты потом без опыта нужен?
Дело как раз в поисках компании, которая вроде NetCracker сперва выучит для себя, а потом возьмет на работу (только NC учит Java)

----------


## Nikles

> в политехе учат PHP и кому ты потом без опыта нужен?
> Дело как раз в поисках компании, которая вроде NetCracker сперва выучит для себя, а потом возьмет на работу (только NC учит Java)


 Из личных наблюдений: большинство нормальных студентов уже работают на старших курсах и проблем с опытом/трудоустройством по окончании ВУЗа особо не испытывают, тем же кто выходит оттуда "нулевой" не поможет никакая компания.

----------


## CHDS

*Nikles*,
а какая разница между студентом какого-то курса, устраивающимся на работу и студентом, вышедшим с ВУЗа "нулевым"?

----------


## Nikles

> а какая разница между студентом какого-то курса, устраивающимся на работу и студентом, вышедшим с ВУЗа "нулевым"?


 "Нулевой" имелось ввиду даже не столько с точки зрения опыта, сколько с точки зрения знаний и умений. Те кто что то мог/хотел, повторюсь, обычно уже работают как минимум на старших курсах, бывают конечно исключения, но как правило это так.

----------


## CHDS

*Nikles*
ну вот я сегодня защитил магистерскую, еще не работаю и не имею опыта работы. Веб-программирование в нашем ВУЗе не преподают и все, что я о нем знаю, я где-то вычитал. Я очень не уверен, что в компании этого хватит. Та же ситуация с тем кандидатом) разница между нами лишь в том, что я скорее всего предпочту какую-нибудь Java или даже C/C++, чем веб-программирование.

----------


## Nikles

> *Nikles*
> ну вот я сегодня защитил магистерскую,


 Поздравляю.  :smileflag: 




> еще не работаю и не имею опыта работы. Веб-программирование в нашем ВУЗе не преподают и все, что я о нем знаю, *я где-то вычитал*. Я очень не уверен, что в компании этого хватит. Та же ситуация с тем кандидатом) разница между нами лишь в том, что я скорее всего предпочту какую-нибудь Java или даже C/C++, чем веб-программирование.


 Дальше все зависит от того чем вы занимались 6 лет в ВУЗе, если просто учились, то этого мало, особенно учитывая нынешний уровень ВУЗов. Если параллельно серьезно занимались самообразованием, изучая интересующие технологии, пробуя делать какие то проекты "для себя" или на фрилансе, то при нынешнем кадровом голоде на программистов вполне реально найти работу. Вот например неплохое описание что надо знать java-разработчику чтобы устроиться на работу: http://pti.kpi.ua/images/stories/JUG/javadeveloperskills.pdf, если вы знакомы хотя бы с большей частью того что там написано, пусть и без серьезного практического опыта коммерческой разработки, то шансы получить первую работу очень велики. ИМХО.

----------


## CHDS

Та я не сильно за себя переживаю. Думаю, мне не проблема пройти среднестатистическое собеседование на Junior языков C/C++/C#/Java, мне вот как раз интересно, где сможет найти себя моя девушка, которой с некоторых пор нравится писать сайты, хотя она и не пробовала писать их коммерчески да и знает далеко не все, что есть в этой сфере

UPD: спасибо за поздравления

----------


## Zoreg

И на чём она их пробует писать?  :smileflag:

----------


## CHDS

*Zoreg*
Denwer, что собссно Apache+MySQL+PHP

----------


## Srg_ua

Ребята, а никто не знает о компании ICE Enterprise? 
Где она находится, как обстановка, коллектив?

----------


## Allann

> Ребята, а никто не знает о компании ICE Enterprise? 
> Где она находится, как обстановка, коллектив?


 основной офис расположен напротив института связи
руководство вроде адекватное, хозяева - европейцы
а с какой целью интересуетесь?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> а с какой целью интересуетесь?


  наверно также как и ты... ищет самое лучшее место...

----------


## victor_im

кто-нибудь что-то знает про AB Soft?

----------


## Srg_ua

Знаю pаньше находилась на Дальницкой, теперь находится на Греческой площади. 
Компания нормальная, работает там знакомый, ему нравится.

----------


## Peroxide

> кто-нибудь что-то знает про AB Soft?


 Был как-то у них в офисе на собеседовании на Греческой площади.
Да, выглядит всё цивильно. Что не понравилось - очень много народу сидит в одном помещении.

----------


## KolobocK

> подскажите кто знает уровень средних (минимальных) зарплат в ведущих компаниях Одессы?
> Люксофт, Тенет ...
> спасибо


  уже ни раз подымалась тема, но уровень зарплаты зависит пропорционально от навыков и умений.

----------


## Zoreg

> подскажите кто знает уровень средних (минимальных) зарплат в ведущих компаниях Одессы?
> Люксофт, Тенет ...
> спасибо


 Забавная цепочка, Люксофт, Тенет..  :smileflag:

----------


## gantalay

ребят а все работают через спд?
и какие компании не заставляют оплачивать налоги со своего кармана?

знаю что comodo точно оплачивает за сотрудников, а где еще такая политика?

----------


## кайдзен

> ребят а все работают через спд?
> и какие компании не заставляют оплачивать налоги со своего кармана?
> 
> знаю что comodo точно оплачивает за сотрудников, а где еще такая политика?


 Luxoft

----------


## Bra!n

Вечер добрый всем. А что слышно про provectus-it?

----------


## Andreas

> Вечер добрый всем. А что слышно про provectus-it?


 Недавно сменили delivery director'a. На мой взгляд предыдущий был нормальным.
Как новый - не знаю.

Хотя вот тут говорят что моя инфа неверна ))

----------


## victor_im

вот это вроде ниче книжка но на инглише
http://www.cprogramming.com/c++book/jumping_into_c++_sample_toc.pdf

только Шилдта не читайте- в топку, это худший автор

----------


## 5had0w

> подскажите, программисты практики, кто знает, какую книгу по С++ на русском можно посоветовать школьникам 7-11 классов для факультативно-самостоятельного обучения программиированию в С++. в школьной программе переобладает Турбопаскаль ( и то не везде). Из программных оболочек массово применим devcpp (ввиду свободности), а остальное  ... кто что установит. Интересуют новые книги, подобные уэйту и прата есть (и бетонно надежны), но хотелось бы начинать сразу с обьектно-ориентированной парадигмы
> спасибо
> извиняюсь если немного не в тему


 Мое ИМХО, детей нужно сначала хорошо научить обычному программированию - типы данных, условные операторы, функции, алгоритмы. А потом уже переходить к объектно-ориентированному программированию. Чтоб было понимание того, чем отличается указатель от ссылки, почему int лезет в long, а наоборот - нет, и когда case лучше if, и почему есть do{}while(), а есть while(){}, и т.д. А еще можно рассказать основы построения операционных систем, основы архитектуры ПК и т.д. Чтоб школьники понимали, что такое библиотеки, драйвера, чипсет, чем отличается x86 от ARM и т.д.

----------


## Bra!n

Добрый день, товарищи. Расскажите пожалуйста про компанию S&T (http://www.snt.ua/). Кто работал, может быть, что-нибудь слышал? Интересует мнение, отзывы. Спасибо.

----------


## oos

так, за ради флуда, посланцы Бога на Земле, ваша работа не скучна?

----------


## gantalay

> так, за ради флуда, посланцы Бога на Земле, ваша работа не скучна?


 ради флуда- нет не скучна, и профит неплох

а вы с какой целью интересуетесь?

----------


## 5had0w

> профит неплох


 Скажем так, из честных способов заработка этот весьма неплох.  :smileflag:

----------


## oos

> Скажем так, из честных способов заработка этот весьма неплох.


 Хочу племяшку сведущую в математике направить на путь истинный, а то ее в медицину прут. там, конечно, очень интересно но ресурсов много жрет... жизненных. У самой муж программист))) но я так и не поняла ...ибо медик))). Я с тоски бы удохла... а ему нравится...? хз. 
и заработок, однако, стоит уважения. Не подачи ждать. Это достойно. Перспектива на ближайшие пять лет в профессии есть?

----------


## Zoreg

> Хочу племяшку сведущую в математике направить на путь истинный, а то ее в медицину прут. там, конечно, очень интересно но ресурсов много жрет... жизненных. У самой муж программист))) но я так и не поняла ...ибо медик))). Я с тоски бы удохла... а ему нравится...? хз. 
> и заработок, однако, стоит уважения. Не подачи ждать. Это достойно. Перспектива на ближайшие пять лет в профессии есть?


 А у мужа-программиста по этому поводу мнения нету?  :smileflag: 
зы. перспектива есть, и, думаю, не только на 5 лет

----------


## oos

> А у мужа-программиста по этому поводу мнения нету? 
> зы. перспектива есть, и, думаю, не только на 5 лет


 с мужем программистом, однако тяжело разговаривать, ибо  либо только ок, либо немногословен. Спасибо.

----------


## gantalay

> Хочу племяшку сведущую в математике направить на путь истинный, а то ее в медицину прут. там, конечно, очень интересно но ресурсов много жрет... жизненных. У самой муж программист))) но я так и не поняла ...ибо медик))). Я с тоски бы удохла... а ему нравится...? хз. 
> и заработок, однако, стоит уважения. Не подачи ждать. Это достойно. Перспектива на ближайшие пять лет в профессии есть?


 лучше чтобы племяшка сама за себя професию выбирает ибо если будет с чейто подачи работа не в кайф будет
помимо програмистов, если еще и тестировщики
я бы не сказал что скучно, это больше творческие професии чем сухо-математические  :smileflag: 



> с мужем программистом, однако тяжело разговаривать, ибо  либо только ок, либо немногословен. Спасибо.


 напишите ему тикет, в баг трекере  :smileflag:  пусть фиксит  :smileflag:

----------


## oos

> лучше чтобы племяшка сама за себя професию выбирает ибо если будет с чейто подачи работа не в кайф будет
> помимо програмистов, если еще и тестировщики
> я бы не сказал что скучно, это больше творческие професии чем сухо-математические 
> 
> 
> напишите ему тикет, в баг трекере  пусть фиксит


 облитерирующий эндоартериит... мы поняли друг друга.))) спасибо))

----------


## gantalay

> облитерирующий эндоартериит... мы поняли друг друга.))) спасибо))


 ну как же имея мужа програмиста не знать что такое тикеты и таски
это задачи которые перед нами ставят заказчики
читаем, реалезуем, меняем статус отдаем в тестирование
если тестер удовлетворен реализацией закрывает
если нет, переоткрывает

----------


## oos

> ну как же имея мужа програмиста не знать что такое тикеты и таски
> это задачи которые перед нами ставят заказчики
> читаем, реалезуем, меняем статус отдаем в тестирование
> если тестер удовлетворен реализацией закрывает
> если нет, переоткрывает


 ))) за что и люблю программиста))) за загадку.

----------


## 5had0w

> Хочу племяшку сведущую в математике направить на путь истинный, а то ее в медицину прут. там, конечно, очень интересно но ресурсов много жрет... жизненных. У самой муж программист))) но я так и не поняла ...ибо медик))). Я с тоски бы удохла... а ему нравится...? хз. 
> и заработок, однако, стоит уважения. Не подачи ждать. Это достойно. Перспектива на ближайшие пять лет в профессии есть?


 Человек должен заниматься тем, что он любит. Вопрос денег это уже вопрос предприимчивости. Без предприимчивости можно и с денежной профессией где-нить на двести долларов в месяц гнить. А активный человек может зарабатывать даже на совершенно безденежной специальности. 
Хорошая математика это еще не хорошее программирование. Может ей не просто не понравится программирование, а вообще вызовет отвращение. Я бы вот на пушечный выстрел к операционной не подошел бы - меня  еще на дальних подходах от одного запаха антисептиков выворачивает наизнанку. А уж в живого человека руками лезть...
А перспектива есть практически в любой специальности. Если не здесь, то в другой стране.

----------


## 5had0w

> облитерирующий эндоартериит... мы поняли друг друга.))) спасибо))


 Зря. Домашний багтрекер и планировщик очень сильно облегчает жизнь. Нужно тебе мусор выкинуть - раз и кидаешь тикет с высоким приоритетом, муж получает мыло и тут уж никуда не соскочишь - высокоприоритетные тикеты обслуживаются вне очереди. Или вот муж назначил себе таск "футбол" на пятничный вечер, а он не добавляется, ибо конфликтует с высокоприоритетным таском по прополке грядок на даче у мамы.

----------


## gantalay

> Зря. Домашний багтрекер и планировщик очень сильно облегчает жизнь. Нужно тебе мусор выкинуть - раз и кидаешь тикет с высоким приоритетом, муж получает мыло и тут уж никуда не соскочишь - высокоприоритетные тикеты обслуживаются вне очереди. Или вот муж назначил себе таск "футбол" на пятничный вечер, а он не добавляется, ибо конфликтует с высокоприоритетным таском по прополке грядок на даче у мамы.


  :smileflag:  ты их ща научи, потом все тикеты будут в юржент статусе, и не какого футбола и пива и рыбалки не будет,
но трекер вещь очень хорошая 
удивляюсь что их досихпор не используют комунальные службы и прочие бюрократы
создаеш заявку в жек потом сидиш смотриш как они пинают ее друг на друга и по каким причинам
и можно было бы идею с прозрачными госзакупками отслеживать и графики растраты бюджета бы рисовались и т.д

----------


## oos

ну не зря ж посланники  Бога на Земле))) я думаю, ей хватит общения с такими товарищами, чтоб скучно не было, попробуем. бо жалко ее в медицину.. спасибо))) повеселили.

----------


## gantalay

> ну не зря ж посланники  Бога на Земле))) я думаю, ей хватит общения с такими товарищами, чтоб скучно не было, попробуем. бо жалко ее в медицину.. спасибо))) повеселили.


 пусть выберет то что ей нравится
вот за меня родители тоже решили,  и я по образованию учитель Географии, я потерял довольно много времени учась тому что мне не нравилось, естественно вхождение в нынешнюю професию было более долгим чем хотелось бы

----------


## oos

ага. закрыли плз.

----------


## Pavelolka

Ну гляжу я тут программистов собралось. Так вот спрошу. Много ли вы знаете женщин-программистов, зарабатывающих достойную копейку? Где они сидят эти женщины ... на Бест-звитах, 1С, курсах и т.д. Те, что встречались на моем пути .... без слез ... имхо не женская это профессия. Да и наставлять племяшку ... она должна очень и очень хотеть этой профессии, постоянного развития ... не забудьте про язык. Перспектива то есть. Только свои мало платят, надо искать компанию с иностранным работодателем. Только вот там огромная мужская конкуренция.

----------


## gantalay

> Ну гляжу я тут программистов собралось. Так вот спрошу. Много ли вы знаете женщин-программистов, зарабатывающих достойную копейку? Где они сидят эти женщины ... на Бест-звитах, 1С, курсах и т.д. Те, что встречались на моем пути .... без слез ... имхо не женская это профессия. Да и наставлять племяшку ... она должна очень и очень хотеть этой профессии, постоянного развития ... не забудьте про язык. Перспектива то есть. Только свои мало платят, надо искать компанию с иностранным работодателем. Только вот там огромная мужская конкуренция.


 вот сидит рядом програмист на плюсах и как было не странно девушка 25 лет, с опытом более 4-х лет
я думал в одессе все работают на аутсорс, сысла на гос конторы не вижу работать в силу низкого КПД зарплат

----------


## Andreas

> Ну гляжу я тут программистов собралось. Так вот спрошу. Много ли вы знаете женщин-программистов, зарабатывающих достойную копейку? Где они сидят эти женщины ... на Бест-звитах, 1С, курсах и т.д. Те, что встречались на моем пути .... без слез ... имхо не женская это профессия. Да и наставлять племяшку ... она должна очень и очень хотеть этой профессии, постоянного развития ... не забудьте про язык. Перспектива то есть. Только свои мало платят, надо искать компанию с иностранным работодателем. Только вот там огромная мужская конкуренция.


 Работают, но в основном это верстальщики и  тестировщики. Конечно среди программистов на языках типа Java/C++ их мало и это нормально, т.к. тут творчества как такового мало. Но а по поводу ...без слез.... я не понял, есть очень даже симпатичные в этой отрасли.

----------


## FlyingEagle

> Ну гляжу я тут программистов собралось. Так вот спрошу. Много ли вы знаете женщин-программистов, зарабатывающих достойную копейку? Где они сидят эти женщины ... на Бест-звитах, 1С, курсах и т.д. Те, что встречались на моем пути .... без слез ... имхо не женская это профессия. Да и наставлять племяшку ... она должна очень и очень хотеть этой профессии, постоянного развития ... не забудьте про язык. Перспектива то есть. Только свои мало платят, надо искать компанию с иностранным работодателем. Только вот там огромная мужская конкуренция.


 та ладно: мужская/женская. Тут либо дано, либо не дано. А гендерные признаки не при чем. Вагоны грузить - вот это не женская работа.

----------


## Stef

У нас почему-то женщин не очень много, но в других локациях, тех же Израиле, Германии - достаточно много, в том числе и на dev tl/dev group manager позициях.

----------


## Lady-Lynx

А кто что-то знает о компании *"Netpeak.UA"* ? 

В последнее время вакансии некоторые давно открыты ...

----------


## Ryogo

*Lady-Lynx*
а что именно вас интересует?

----------


## Lady-Lynx

> *Lady-Lynx*
> а что именно вас интересует?


 Каково отношение к сотрудникам ? 

Почему так долго висят вакансии ? Никто не подходит ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Ryogo

> Каково отношение к сотрудникам ?


 Нормальное людское отношение и плюшек хватает, в целом. Внутреннее устройство компании до разумных пределов демократично.
С позиции девелопера - это не энтерпрайз, поэтому ответственность и уровни зп не те, но свободы для творчества поболее.
Also, работает довольно большое количество студентов и людей, которые только закончили учебу.




> Почему так долго висят вакансии ? Никто не подходит ?


 идёт практически постоянное расширение штата сотрудников.

----------


## EugeneX9

> А кто что-то знает о компании *"Netpeak.UA"* ? 
> 
> В последнее время вакансии некоторые давно открыты ...


 Это SEO контора, по качеству возникает ощущение, что работают одни студенты.

----------


## desertwind

ребят, не совсем по теме, но может кто знает, где тестер джуниор нужен? буду очень признателен  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> By the by, do we have a recruiters (i mean freelancers/recruit agency, not employees of some company) are walking aroung here?
> I've got a subject to dicsuss (QA Intermediate).


 Главное выпендрился )

Кстати должен был бы знать, что рекрутерские агенства буквально со вчера запрещены в Украине, поэтому подумай к кому обращаешься

----------


## Stef

> Главное выпендрился )
> 
> Кстати должен был бы знать, что рекрутерские агенства буквально со вчера запрещены в Украине, поэтому подумай к кому обращаешься


 Запрещены агентства, которые берут деньги с соискателя. Ни разу не встречал таких в Айти в Украине, так что это замечание тут неуместно.
да и кстати, компании которые ищут в штат у нас на пальцах руки можно пересчитать. Все больше консультантов - СПД ищут.

----------


## Andreas

> Запрещены агентства, которые берут деньги с соискателя. Ни разу не встречал таких в Айти в Украине, так что это замечание тут неуместно.
> да и кстати, компании которые ищут в штат у нас на пальцах руки можно пересчитать. Все больше консультантов - СПД ищут.


 Нет, запрещены также агентства занимающиеся поиском за деньги работодателя в том числе! Это такое покращення новое, не слышал?
А по сути пофиг, все равно в любой конторе либо есть свой рекрутер в штате либо никто не может ограничить нам пользоваться сайтами для размещения вакансий.
Спасибо Бернерсу-Ли что есть та область всемирная куда ни одно правительство не может залезть )

Кстати в этой связи мне абсолютно непонятны потуги Российского правительства ограничить доступ к определенным сайтам. Ведь никто при этом не может ограничить пользование анонимными серфингами!

----------


## VengerJ

> Нет, запрещены также агентства занимающиеся поиском за деньги работодателя в том числе! Это такое покращення новое, не слышал?


 Можно хоть какую-то ссылочку, которая подтверждает эту информацию?

----------


## Black_Shef

> Можно хоть какую-то ссылочку, которая подтверждает эту информацию?


 http://jurliga.ligazakon.ua/news/2012/7/16/68593.htm

----------


## Peroxide

> http://jurliga.ligazakon.ua/news/2012/7/16/68593.htm


 


> До недавнего времени в Украине существовало два вида «посредников по трудоустройству»: кадровые агентства (их услуги по поиску работы оплачивали потенциальные кандидаты на вакансии) и рекрутинговые компании (с ними рассчитывались работодатели по факту принятия сотрудника на работу). *Первых на рынке больше не будет*.


 Про вторых не сказано ни слова. Где хоть какое-то подтверждение официального запрета рекрутинговых компаний?

А вот 



> Как отмечает Анна Синица, более жесткие условия устанавливаются для аутсорсинговых компаний (то есть, для тех, кто «сдает персонал в аренду/лизинг») - такая деятельность разрешена только при получении специального разрешения. Будет ли такое разрешение платным, какова процедура получения и сроки действия разрешения пока не ясно.


 уже намного интереснее.
То есть как? Государство таки нагнуло IT  бизнес?

----------


## CHDS

Ну скажут, что продают код, а не персонал, делов-то

----------


## Eleonor

Расскажите плз за Провектус, как обстановка?
Стоит туда идти?

----------


## a1ro

> Расскажите плз за Провектус, как обстановка?
> Стоит туда идти?


 Идите, че ж нет.
Если такой ответ не устраивает - внесите конкретику в вопрос.

----------


## KolobocK

> Расскажите плз за Провектус, как обстановка?
> Стоит туда идти?


  идти стОит и не только в Провектус, а вот работать там или нет -- решать уже лично каждому, после общения и выяснений деталей.

----------


## Liza_Za

> Расскажите плз за Провектус, как обстановка?
> Стоит туда идти?


 Принимать решение о работе, основываясь на слухах - не лучший вариант. О любой компании есть как положительные , так и отрицательные отзывы. Сходите на собеседование в несколько компаний и выбирайте.

----------


## oos

> Вы знаете, лет 10 назад все родители отдавали учиться своих чад в юристы или бухгалтеры, ибо востребованная и престижная профессия была. И что? Выучились, теперь имеем и тех и других в количестве , равном таксистам или извините, бродячим псам в городе. Лучше иметь профессию, которая по душе, ибо никогда не надоест, и дети, которые вырастут не будут своих родителей "не любить" за выбранную профессию. А слова "хочу направить" попахивают насилием (простите меня, психолога, ибо не прохожу мимо такого). Лучше с мужем несговорчивым общий язык ищите)


 О госсподи . Уж забыли давно. Товарищ психолог.
Про несговорчивого мужа нифига не поняла. Очень даже он у меня сговорчивый.

----------


## Fallout

> Вы знаете, лет 10 назад все родители отдавали учиться своих чад в юристы или бухгалтеры, ибо востребованная и престижная профессия была. И что? Выучились, теперь имеем и тех и других в количестве , равном таксистам или извините, бродячим псам в городе. Лучше иметь профессию, которая по душе, ибо никогда не надоест, и дети, которые вырастут не будут своих родителей "не любить" за выбранную профессию. А слова "хочу направить" попахивают насилием (простите меня, психолога, ибо не прохожу мимо такого). Лучше с мужем несговорчивым общий язык ищите)


 Большинство детей как бы не определившиеся к моменту окончания школы, и тут уж задача для родителей нелегкая определить куда бы пристроить любимое чадо учиться, потому как есть как бы то что нравится, но еще есть нужда, и будь хоть трижды счастлив на работе, но если дома ждут голодные дети радости от жизни будет мало. А если прислушиваться к детям, так добрая половина девочек хочет пойти на психолога, при том что психология в целом как наука еще не очень то сформировавшаяся, а в постсоветских странах с общим упадком системы образования так вообще ужас.

Профессия по душе - эта та от которой хоть не очень тошнит, или должно прям переть?

----------


## Fallout

> Принимать решение о работе, основываясь на слухах - не лучший вариант. О любой компании есть как положительные , так и отрицательные отзывы. Сходите на собеседование в несколько компаний и выбирайте.


 При наличи достаточно большого количества отзывов, особено от инсадеров, это самый лучший и надежный способ, а собеседование - наоборот очень малоинформативно, за исключением случаев когда удается откровенно поговорить с людьми кто таки работает на интересуемом проекте

----------


## Консерва

в поисках программиста по двум причинам)))
обе - в подписи

----------


## FlyingEagle

> Большинство детей как бы не определившиеся к моменту окончания школы, и тут уж задача для родителей нелегкая определить куда бы пристроить любимое чадо учиться, потому как есть как бы то что нравится, но еще есть нужда, и будь хоть трижды счастлив на работе, но если дома ждут голодные дети радости от жизни будет мало. А если прислушиваться к детям, так добрая половина девочек хочет пойти на психолога, при том что психология в целом как наука еще не очень то сформировавшаяся, а в постсоветских странах с общим упадком системы образования так вообще ужас.
> 
> Профессия по душе - эта та от которой хоть не очень тошнит, или должно прям переть?


 А потом из потока только 20% решают работать по специальности, а остальные уже на 3м курсе понимают, где они видели это программирование и доучиваются ради "мамы с папой".

----------


## Fallout

> А потом из потока только 20% решают работать по специальности, а остальные уже на 3м курсе понимают, где они видели это программирование и доучиваются ради "мамы с папой".


 Другие варианты ?

----------


## FlyingEagle

> Другие варианты ?


 1. перестать относиться к выпускникам школ как к детям. 16-17 лет уже далеко не маленький.
2. в 10-11 классе проводить беседы о том, что за свою жизнь он/она самостоятельно несет ответственность и, следовательно, к вопросу дальнейшего образования должен подходить также: ответственно и самостоятельно. Задача родителей - помочь, но не решать вместо него/нее.

----------


## Fallout

> 1. перестать относиться к выпускникам школ как к детям. 16-17 лет уже далеко не маленький.
> 2. в 10-11 проводить беседы о том, что за свою жизнь он/она самостоятельно несет ответственность и, следовательно, к вопросу дальнейшего образования должен подходить также: ответственно и самостоятельно. Задача родителей - помочь, но не решать вместо него/нее.


 Неужели думаете что в 16-17 лет все самостоятельно уже определеились со специализацией, таких единицы на сотни, даже после 20 лет и более, многие определится не могут, стоит почитать темы о работе на этом форуме.

В больше чем половина случаев самостоятельного выбора у неопределившихся будет такой же результат, как если бы выбиралось типа по советам родителей, в большинстве же остальных случаев будет выбрано что то "полегче" аля творческое или модное с часто еще более удручающим финалом или не выбрано вообще ничего.

А в 10-11 лет если не стоят жесткие жизненные обстоятельства вынуждающие резко повзрослеть, таки разговоры не сильно к чему либо приведут. Мое мнение правда что в таком и более раннем возрасте нужно максимально обустроить возможность ребенка чем то заинтересоваться, то есть расширять его кругозор а не тупо оставлять его воспитание на телевизор или инет. Тогда и есть шанс что к окончанию школы он возможно уже определится.

----------


## Peroxide

> 1. перестать относиться к выпускникам школ как к детям. 16-17 лет уже далеко не маленький.


 Ну, я в 17 лет по совету папы (но больше таки самостоятельно, скорее даже, по его примеру, чем совету) выбрал карьеру моряка. В 2003-м году зарплата в несколько штук баксов выглядела чем-то нереально фантастическим. К тому же, нравился образ жизни отшельника. И чо?
  К 20-ти, поучившись 3 года в хорошем морском вузе, сходив пару раз на практику, понял, что:
1) Работа грязная и больше физическая.
2) Зарплата, вследствие образа жизни, часто спускается на всякую фигню.
3) Образ жизни нифига не отшельнический, а скорее полутюремный с необходимостью выживания в замкнутом изолированном коллективе.
4) Уволиться, если не подошла конкретная работа, не так-то просто и может стоить больше, чем зарплата за несколько месяцев. К тому же, часто технически неосуществимо. Одним словом, плавучая тюрьма.
  В то же время, мне нравились технические науки, построенные на математической логике. Нравилось решать сложные задачи. Нравилась компьютерная техника. В итоге, в морском вузе так и не доучился, сейчас уже больше года изучаю программирование.

  Вывод: выбор, даже если он сделан в 17 лет мало чем отличается от такового, сделанного в 3-5 лет. В 17 лет обычный человек, выросший в нормальной семье и не имеющий каких-то профессиональных увлечений - ребёнок, который всё равно сам ничего не выберет.
   Другое дело, если он всерьёз увлекается каким-то видом деятельности с профессиональной перспективой. Но таких единицы, как уже говорил предыдущий оратор.

----------


## FlyingEagle

> Вывод: выбор, даже если он сделан в 17 лет мало чем отличается от такового, сделанного в 3-5 лет. В 17 лет обычный человек, выросший в нормальной семье и не имеющий каких-то профессиональных увлечений - ребёнок, который всё равно сам ничего не выберет.
>    Другое дело, если он всерьёз увлекается каким-то видом деятельности с профессиональной перспективой. Но таких единицы, как уже говорил предыдущий оратор.


 Разница в ответственности. Сам выбрал - сам виноват, а если родители выбрали и не понравилось, то виноваты родители. Да и родители - не маги и волшебники, чтобы знать что понравится их ребенку. Я исключительно об этом.

----------


## FlyingEagle

> Неужели думаете что в 16-17 лет все самостоятельно уже определеились со специализацией, таких единицы на сотни, даже после 20 лет и более, многие определится не могут, стоит почитать темы о работе на этом форуме.
> 
> В больше чем половина случаев самостоятельного выбора у неопределившихся будет такой же результат, как если бы выбиралось типа по советам родителей, в большинстве же остальных случаев будет выбрано что то "полегче" аля творческое или модное с часто еще более удручающим финалом или не выбрано вообще ничего.
> 
> А в 10-11 лет если не стоят жесткие жизненные обстоятельства вынуждающие резко повзрослеть, таки разговоры не сильно к чему либо приведут. Мое мнение правда что в таком и более раннем возрасте нужно максимально обустроить возможность ребенка чем то заинтересоваться, то есть расширять его кругозор а не тупо оставлять его воспитание на телевизор или инет. Тогда и есть шанс что к окончанию школы он возможно уже определится.


 имелось в виду в 10-11 классе, но и в 10-11 лет уже можно начинать отноститься к ребенку как ко взрослому, хуже не будет.
И еще интересно, а чем народ в школе занимается, если к ее окончанию он не знает чем ему было бы интересно заниматься.

----------


## Fallout

> Разница в ответственности. Сам выбрал - сам виноват, а если родители выбрали и не понравилось, то виноваты родители. Да и родители - не маги и волшебники, чтобы знать что понравится их ребенку. Я исключительно об этом.


 То есть просто для того чтоб типа снять ответсвенность? А смысл? Если вчерашний школьник не смог сделать верный для себя выбор то все равно частенько вина именно на родителях.





> имелось в виду в 10-11 классе, но и в 10-11 лет уже можно начинать отноститься к ребенку как ко взрослому, хуже не будет.
> И еще интересно, а чем народ в школе занимается, если к ее окончанию он не знает чем ему было бы интересно заниматься.


 Есть мысль что если с раннего детства бдалбливать что либо из взрослой жизни и именно по взрослому то не факт что не появится устойчивый иммунитет к подобного рода разговорам. Я конечно не говорю что стоит нянчится всю жизнь, но всему свое время и верный подход

Да как обычно, телек смотрят, с друзьями тусят, сейчас правда больше сидят рубятся в компьютерные игрушки разные или в в соцсетях сидят и прочем.
Встречный вопрос: а чем он таким занимается чтоб определить чем бы ему было интересно заниматься?

----------


## FlyingEagle

> Да как обычно, телек смотрят, с друзьями тусят, сейчас правда больше сидят рубятся в компьютерные игрушки разные или в в соцсетях сидят и прочем.
> Встречный вопрос: а чем он таким занимается чтоб определить чем бы ему было интересно заниматься?


 А я почему-то думала, что в школе народ должен учиться. Разве нет? Плюс еще кружки разные. Ну тогда понятно, почему к выпуску они не знают, чем бы они хотели заниматься.

----------


## Fallout

> А я почему-то думала, что в школе народ должен учиться. Разве нет? Плюс еще кружки разные. Ну тогда понятно, почему к выпуску они не знают, чем бы они хотели заниматься.


 Если так грубо прикинуть школьные предметы: математика, история, языки, иностранные языки, физика и химия и т п, и на этом основываясь надо осознать что ты хочешь быть механиком, инжинером, строителем, продавцом, моряком, тем же программистом? Не самая легкая задача? Так чисто скорее помощь родителям понять в чем их ребенок откровенно испытывает проблеммы, а там как правило направлений не много: точные науки, языки и гуманитарное.


Кружки в массе своей вымерли еще в 90х

----------


## Peroxide

> А я почему-то думала, что в школе народ должен учиться. Разве нет? Плюс еще кружки разные. Ну тогда понятно, почему к выпуску они не знают, чем бы они хотели заниматься.


 Начнём с того, что в школе реально учится процентов 30-40 (даже в хорошей школе, со статусом гимназии-лицея и т.п.), остальные так, посещают (и то, не всегда). 
Продолжим тем, что базовые знания, которые даёт школа, в лучшем случае, помогут определиться с направлением: гуманитарий, или технарь. И то, и другое - просто необъятные понятия. Что у нас прояснилось? Да ничего.
Кружки? В нашей школе были кружки только по английскому :smileflag: 
Его я знаю. Толку мне теперь от него? :smileflag:

----------


## FlyingEagle

Похоже мне вообще нереально повезло. В моей школе было программирование с 10го класса. Плюс в школе с 7го класса была специализация: физмат, биохим и ин.яз. При школе был кружок по программированию для школьников 8-9 классов. Плюс МАНы всякие. Мои одноклассники уже в 8-9 классе приблизительно знали направление, в котором им было бы интересно развиваться и развивались, и потом поступили все туда куда хотели. 

И еще вопрос, если все школу посещают - смысл тогда париться в какой университет на какой факультет поступать? Чтобы потом тоже посещать? И что потом? Кассир в Сильпо или "менеджер по продажам" в Фоксмарте, но с высшим образованием?

----------


## Tigra

> имелось в виду в 10-11 классе, но и в 10-11 лет уже можно начинать отноститься к ребенку как ко взрослому, хуже не будет.
> И еще интересно, а чем народ в школе занимается, если к ее окончанию он не знает чем ему было бы интересно заниматься.


 Бинарная логика такая бинарная)) Подсказать, рассказать о плюсах и минусах разных профессий, дать совет с высоты своего (и/или чужого) опыта != решить за ребенка.
Ну хотя вобщем-то тут никто этим и не занимался вроде как, это так, дискуссия на вольную тему))...

насчет "в 16 лет дети - уже взрослые и требовать надо как со взрослых", "они должны сами знать, чем хотят заниматься"...
В школе учат *предметам*. Даже мы вот, взрослые кагбэ.. - все тут могут рассказать, в чем заключается работа таможенного брокера, аудитора, провизора, специалиста по технадзору?. не в плане "это связано с химией/бух.учетом и т.п.", а именно - какая работа изо дня в день, график, условия, рутина...
А дети в школе.. ОК, ребенку нравится химия. Фармацевт, химик-технолог на производстве, учитель химии, лаборант/инженер в институте.. Инженер... металлоконструкции, энергетика, машиностроение, радиотехника? Математика.. финансы, программирование, теория? 
С областью - конечно, сами должны определяться, к чему склонность есть.. А вот конкретные профессии - их столько разных. И если на программиста можно переучиться и в 20 и в 30 и в 40 лет самостоятельно, то вот врачом, например, в 30 лет стать уже гораздо сложнее. Инженерные специальности тоже требуют серьезной переквалификации....
Так что посоветоваться насчет *профессии* ИМХО не грех.

----------


## cONST

Напишу и я пару строчек  :smileflag:  ИМХО, в школах нету нормальной профориентации. Вся профориентация сводится к тому, что будущие абитуриенты ходят по ВУЗам. Я пару раз видел такие тусовки в бытность свою на ФАВТе - пришли, посмотрели на лабораторию, увидели много компов или стендов с осциллографами, рты разинули, никто ничего не понял, и пошли дальше. Вот если бы 9-11 классы пачками могли бы завести в контору и сказать "вот тут сидят программисты, они целый день пишут/деплоют/дебажат, потом митингуют с кастомерами, рисуют маркерами смайлы на досках и получают много бабла, но к 30 годам у них вырастают красные глаза, борода и свитер", а потом привести их на НПЗ и показать что "тут сидят нефтянники, они целый день крутят вентили, нажимают кнопки и смотрят на стрелочки, к 40 годам, у них выпадают волосы и отваливается хвост", и так далее, возможно, был бы какой-то результат. А так имеем то, что имеем.
Мало того, не думаю, что школьные кружки программирования/химии/биологии имеют много общего с тем, что приходится делать уже специалистам. Ну не пишем мы с вами, коллеги, каждый день пузырьковые сортировки (кстати, я не думаю, что школьные кружки шагают куда-то дальше процедурного программирования, базовых алгоритмов и структур данных), точно так же химики не возгоняют каждый день в пробирках лизергиновую кислоту, а биологи не режут лягушек.
Что же касается ещё и нашей профессии, то давайте признаем тот факт, что то, чему нас учили в институтах и то, что мы делаем на работе - это две большие разницы ("забудьте всё, чему вас учили" (с) ) Ещё не стоит забывать - что все хотят зарабатывать много, потому все идут на юристов-программистов-менеджеров, однако, чтобы хорошо зарабатывать во многих сферах надо хорошо устроиться. В нашем случае - для этого нужны голова и знания, в других случаях - нужны бабло и связи, да и людей не везде столько надо. Затем, те, кто не устроился хорошо потом и идут работать торгпредами-охранниками, а это снижает "КПД" учебного заведения.
Понмнится, когда поступал - мотивация со стороны родителей была вообще шикарной: "компьютеры - это сейчас везде, круто и модно, вон у Имярек, сын знает компьютер, работает там-то, получает хорошо" - однако, это был 97й и компы тогда не стояли в каждой комнате по три штуки, да и я не знал, чем я буду заниматься - только курсе на втором (это был техникум), когда пошли всякие схемотехники, алгоритмы и прочее - реально поперло. Мне кажется, что для многих мотивация "модно и оплачиваемо" до сих пор является основополагающей, вот очереди на юристов-программистов-моряков и выстраиваются. А когда чадо, которое "поступили" сталкивается с суровой действительностью обучения на специальности, узнаёт, что его тут учат каким-то цифровым автоматам, заставляют считать битики и ковыряться в олдскульных микросхемах (особенно, это характерно для девочек), то клиент "сдувается", быстро изучает фотошоп, и становится дизайнером, после чего рассказывает, как плохо учиться в политехе, там от тебя все чего-то хотят, а работать устроиться не могу, потому что знатоков фотошопа как собак нерезаных и на этом все родительские чаяния накрываются медным тазом.
С моей точки зрения, формула нормальной профориентации - это нормальная школьная подготовка+кружки+общение с классическими представителями профессии (с бородой и в свитере)

----------


## Денис10

С бородой и в свитере - это описание сисадмина скорее, чем  программиста =)

----------


## Tigra

*cONST*, +100500
Даже не то что нормальной, я б сказала, никакой нет))
Ладно программирование - это еще та профессия, к которой можно хоть как-то прикоснуться в школе/самостоятельно дома.. пусть на элементарнейшем уровне, но хоть как-то. Хотя это сейчас... в наше время (_брюзгливо)_))) компьютеры были даааалеко не у всех. А есть профессии, о которых не то что дети - некоторые взрослые имеют представление весьма отдаленное))...
Честно говоря, угроза попасть в армию очень подгоняет наших мальчиков в плане поступления куда-то))) Иначе ИМХО было бы неплохо не только по реальным работам ходить в школе, но и годик после школы постажироваться в нескольких выбранных местах.. на подсобных работах.. А потом уже поступать.
Ну это так, лирический офф))))

Просто стало обидно за тех, кто в школе с профессией не определился, поголовно балбесы адназначна))) не.. особенно тяжело тем, кому все предметы одинаково легко даются))) А кружки и МАНы.. ОК, я закончила лицей, спец-класс, 2 место на МАНе.. но если это _хоть как-то_  приблизило меня к реалиям _работы_ по выбранной профессии в нашей стране... то я лунный трактор))

----------


## Zoreg

ИМХО сейчас совсем не обязательно ходить на завод, нефтяные вышки или по айтимитингам, шоб понять, что там просходит. В интернете можно прочить всё от работы в гугле до стратегической подводной лодки.

Зы. а институт не учит тому, что будет на работе (могу судить больше об IT). Институт учит думать.  А умение думать уже можно проецировать на любую технологию, язык или проблему. Так что, например, на том же мехмате очень много всяких непонятнозачемкомувообщенужных математик, но это закаляет и развивает мозг  :smileflag: 
Но с другой стороны, программисты уже, как говорится не те, и далеко не всем нужно быть гурами, считаь байтики и писать какие-то сложные системы. Те же вебпроекты далеко не всегда требуют чего-то этакого, в то же время с относительно неплохими зп.

----------


## Fallout

чтоб не оффтопить тут далее создал темку

----------


## merann

> В итоге, в морском вузе так и не доучился, сейчас уже больше года изучаю *программирование.*


 Вы уже работаете по изучаемой специальности?

----------


## cONST

> чтоб не оффтопить тут далее создал темку


 Не будет ли джинн так любезен перенести в неё всю дискуссию ?

----------


## Zoreg

> Не будет ли джинн так любезен перенести в неё всю дискуссию ?


 Джин не имеет такой возможности - нада джина-модератора просить  :smileflag:

----------


## LieStar

Добрый день подскажите пожалуйста кто знает о компании AB Soft, (территориально находится на Греческой площади в здании Гефест), условия работы , зарплаты,что за компания. Заранее спасибо

----------


## LeRa

> Добрый день подскажите пожалуйста кто знает о компании AB Soft, (территориально находится на Греческой площади в здании Гефест), условия работы , зарплаты,что за компания. Заранее спасибо


 Может стоит им позвонить и узнать? Ну или сходить к ним на собеседование?

----------


## gantalay

> Добрый день подскажите пожалуйста кто знает о компании AB Soft, (территориально находится на Греческой площади в здании Гефест), условия работы , зарплаты,что за компания. Заранее спасибо


 я про них знаю только что они занимаются разработкой Виртуальных АТС, типа Ipтелефония

----------


## Killian

Есть ли в Одессе компании разрабатывающие ПО на C#(может ASP.NET)? Если есть, подскажите, кто, где... очень интересует! Спасибо!

----------


## Nikles

> Есть ли в Одессе компании разрабатывающие ПО на C#(может ASP.NET)? Если есть, подскажите, кто, где... очень интересует! Спасибо!


 http://rabota.ua/jobsearch/vacancy_list?regionId=3&keyWords=C%23  :smileflag:

----------


## Killian

Nikles, да, в rabota.ua есть парочку. В гугле искал, так в основном зарубежье (фриланс). В Москве куча вакансий(столько же сколько джава программистов), легко даже стажеров берут.
C# достаточно востребованный вроде как. Но в Одессе в основном только Java, Python и PHP доминируют.

Вот у меня собственно такая ситуация(Есть знания на C#, но нет опыта)  :smileflag:  .
Лучше набраться опыта на C# в Москве и пробовать искать работу в Одессе или есть шанс устроится в Одессе на C# без опыта?

----------


## cONST

> Лучше набраться опыта на C# в Москве и пробовать искать работу в Одессе или есть шанс устроится в Одессе на C# без опыта?


 Если бы не было шансов устроиться без опыта - откуда бы он у нас появился ?
Читай внимательно работа.уа, рассылай СиВи везде, где найдёшь упоминания о Сишарп, ходи на собеседования - глядишь и найдёшь работу за месяц-другой.
А если в Москве набираться опыта - то смысл потом в Одессу возвращаться ?

----------


## Killian

cONST, ну не всем Москва нравится  :smileflag:

----------


## doom4

SmartDocuments Ukraine - можно удалять из списка, закрылись 2 недели назад

----------


## Peroxide

> SmartDocuments Ukraine - можно удалять из списка, закрылись 2 недели назад


 Есть инфа, что у них случилось?
Был у них год назад на собеседовании, вроде, приличной конторой выглядели.

----------


## doom4

> Есть инфа, что у них случилось?
> Был у них год назад на собеседовании, вроде, приличной конторой выглядели.


 де нет причины не известны

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ... вроде, приличной конторой выглядели.


  посмотрел в 2гисе...
почта компании на меил ру - как то не солидно для приличной компании...

----------


## Fallout

> посмотрел в 2гисе...
> почта компании на меил ру - как то не солидно для приличной компании...


 зато офис был одним из лучших :smileflag:

----------


## vs_editor

> я про них знаю только что они занимаются разработкой Виртуальных АТС, типа Ipтелефония


 Иван, вижу проявляешь интерес к AB Soft. Как там Intersog поживает? Тоже хочешь сваливать?

----------


## gantalay

> Иван, вижу проявляешь интерес к AB Soft. Как там Intersog поживает? Тоже хочешь сваливать?


 та не, просто к нам оттудава пару человек на собеседования приходили, мне пока что в Интерсоге тепло и хорошо  :smileflag:  есть конечно пару мелочей которые не нравятся, но в целом все таки поюсов больше на мой взгляд

----------


## COBRA

Ктото может расказать что-то о creamtec и их связью с sigma? Какое отношение к сотрудникам и вообще настрой в офисе в целом.
И еще интересуют минусы и плюсы оформления через ЧП. 
Спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

----------


## Fallout

> И еще интересуют минусы и плюсы оформления через ЧП.


 - само ЧП, ответсвенность за него лежит на самом работнике, он отвечает своими имуществом если не ошибаюсь, существует много моментов где можно допустить ошибку которая обнаружится гораздо позже, чаще всего при попытке закрыть ЧП
- за него надо деньги платить, невсегда полностью платит компания, оплата 5% от поступивших средств если на третьей категории, может быть на плечах сотрудника, часто все равно приходится совершать дополнительные телодвижения даже если ЧП обязуются вести бухгалтера компании
- не так быстро закрыть
- официальный доход по сравнению с полностью черной ЗП, о котором известно, что не всегда может быть выгодно, при оплате алиментов к примеру 

+ по сравнению с полностью черной ЗП, возможность официально подтвердить свой доход, нужно для банков там, кредитов, поездок за бугор. в судебных делах и т.п

----------


## yapantera

> ... минусы ... оформления через ЧП.


 О своей пенсии нужно заботиться самостоятельно.

----------


## Fallout

> О своей пенсии нужно заботиться самостоятельно.


 ага, а если все по-белому или по бело-серому то можно не парится о пенсии вообще никак?

----------


## CHDS

> ага, а если все по-белому или по бело-серому то можно не парится о пенсии вообще никак?


 та о пенсии вообще можно не парится. сомневаюсь, что на нее сильно можно расчитывать.
но я ооооочень сомневаюсь, что противники оформления по СПД согласятся получать процентов на 50 меньше денег только чтоб пенсия была

----------


## cONST

> та о пенсии вообще можно не парится. сомневаюсь, что на нее сильно можно расчитывать.
> но я ооооочень сомневаюсь, что противники оформления по СПД согласятся получать процентов на 50 меньше денег только чтоб пенсия была


 СПДшники платят так называемый ЕСВ. Примерно такую же сумму вычитают из "белой зарплаты" - называется так же. Часть из этой суммы идёт в пенсионный фонд, часть - другие социальные службы (типа фонды страхования по безработице, больничным, и т.п.)
Так что, в этом плане всё так же.
Кроме того, нам до пенсии ещё лет 20-30. Вы уверены, что за столько лет наши прАфессиАналы не придумают очередных "покращень", чтобы оставить нас ни с чем ?

----------


## desertwind

> СПДшники платят так называемый ЕСВ. Примерно такую же сумму вычитают из "белой зарплаты" - называется так же. Часть из этой суммы идёт в пенсионный фонд, часть - другие социальные службы (типа фонды страхования по безработице, больничным, и т.п.)
> Так что, в этом плане всё так же.
> Кроме того, нам до пенсии ещё лет 20-30. Вы уверены, что за столько лет наши прАфессиАналы не придумают очередных "покращень", чтобы оставить нас ни с чем ?


 Разница в том, что ЕСВ с СПД платится с минимальной зарплаты, т.е. 400грн, а для обычного работника - с всей зарплаты.
Итого получаем, например зп 5000грн - с неё платится от работника налоги 18,6% =903грн, и от работодателя 36,76% 1836грн.
т.е. при ЗП 5000 грн работник получает на руки 4097грн, а работодатель теряет 6836грн.

----------


## Fallout

> та о пенсии вообще можно не парится. сомневаюсь, что на нее сильно можно расчитывать.
> но я ооооочень сомневаюсь, что противники оформления по СПД согласятся получать процентов на 50 меньше денег только чтоб пенсия была


 об СПД можно рассматривать варианты: СПД vs белая, СПД vs черная, ну и еще разная степень серости

----------


## cONST

> Разница в том, что ЕСВ с СПД платится с минимальной зарплаты, т.е. 400грн, а для обычного работника - с всей зарплаты.
> Итого получаем, например зп 5000грн - с неё платится от работника налоги 18,6% =903грн, и от работодателя 36,76% 1836грн.
> т.е. при ЗП 5000 грн работник получает на руки 4097грн, а работодатель теряет 6836грн.


 В зарплатных талонах полностью белой программистской зарплаты (>1K$) ЕСВ составлял 300+ грн и был величиной постоянной. А вот подоходный налог действительно составлял процент от зарплаты. (прийду домой, уточню) То, что при СПД работодатель не теряет 36,76% - это позволяет ему платить больше денег сотрудникам, что тоже профит.
Насчёт белой же ЗП я придерживаюсь мнения - что от того, сколько бы налогов мы не отдавали государству, качественно в нашей жизни ничего не меняется. Так зачем кормить дармоедов депутатов, мусоров и т.п. 15-ю процентами своих кровных, если можно обходиться пятью ?

----------


## Andreas

> но я ооооочень сомневаюсь, что противники оформления по СПД согласятся получать процентов на 50 меньше денег только чтоб пенсия была


 миф чистой воды!!
устройся на любую фирму, где тебе предложат полностью белую зарплату
а потом попроси перевести тебя на СПД с увеличением на соотв. процент - фиг тебе кто ее поднимет при этом

так уж повелось, что фирмы, которые платят полностью белую зарплату не хотят связываться ни с какими СПД, но при этом зарплаты у них ничуть не хуже чем на фирмах с серой зп, таких не много, но они есть

----------


## Fallout

> миф чистой воды!!
> устройся на любую фирму, где тебе предложат полностью белую зарплату
> а потом попроси перевести тебя на СПД с увеличением на соотв. процент - фиг тебе кто ее поднимет при этом
> 
> так уж повелось, что фирмы, которые платят полностью белую зарплату не хотят связываться ни с какими СПД, но при этом зарплаты у них ничуть не хуже чем на фирмах с серой зп, таких не много, но они есть


 Бухгалтерия штука темная, всегда есть пути заплатить меньше налогов даже при белой ЗП. Да и про не надо прям про высокоморальный бизнес на белом коне, там вполне умеют считать деньги и вполне расчетливо выбирают такие схемы, а не просто потому что хорошие. Поэтому и не согласятся кому то платить по СПД.

такие конторы в среднем по палате деньгами на руки всегда были немного ниже, 10-25% так на глаз, конечно оно якобы несоизмеримо, с теми дополнительными тратами на налоги, но нельзя сказать чтоб народ всегда одназначно выбирал в пользу налогов но меньше на руки

----------


## cONST

> так уж повелось, что фирмы, которые платят полностью белую зарплату не хотят связываться ни с какими СПД, но при этом зарплаты у них ничуть не хуже чем на фирмах с серой зп, таких не много, но они есть


 Не совсем правда. Работал я в одной такой. Гросс, конечно же был такой же, как и дают на руки в тех конторах, что по СПД работают. А вот после того как "уплатил налоги и спи спокойно" - получалось, на 20% меньше, чем получал бы, будь ты СПД. Мало того, все разговоры про "а как насчёт raise сделать" упирались в то что "низя, потому что по штатному расписанию у твоей должности оклад такой-то и больше быть не может".

И делают белые ЗП конторы скорее в тех случаях, когда нужно получать визы и официально показывать всем (в т.ч. кастомерам), что ты работаешь У НИХ, а не НА НИХ.

----------


## yapantera

> "низя, потому что по штатному расписанию у твоей должности оклад такой-то и больше быть не может".


 Это развод чистой воды. Статья 96 КЗот гласит "Должностные оклады служащим устанавливает собственник или уполномоченный им орган в соответствии с должностью и квалификацией работника". А само штатное расписание утверждаентся приказом руководителя предприятия. Нюансы могут быть в основном у бюджетников.

----------


## yapantera

> Разница в том, что ЕСВ с СПД платится с минимальной зарплаты, т.е. 400грн, а для обычного работника - с всей зарплаты.


  п.3 ч.1 ст.7 и ч.11 Закона "Про збір та облік єдиного внеску на загальнообов'язкове державне соціальне страхування" физические лица – предприниматели, в том числе избравшие упрощенную систему налогообложения, насчитывают единый взнос на суммы, определяемые ими *самостоятельно*. При этом сумма не может быть *меньше* минимальной ..." 

А при начислении пенсии возникает понятие *дохода для начисления пенсии*. И для СПД, уплачивавших минимальный соцвзнос *базой для начисления* пенсии была бы минимальная зарплата, которая на сегодня 1.102 грн.

Вывод: при равных суммах выплачиваемых на руки, белая схема привлекательнее для работника на размер его пенсии (в части свыше минимальной).

----------


## gantalay

> Разница в том, что ЕСВ с СПД платится с минимальной зарплаты, т.е. 400грн, а для обычного работника - с всей зарплаты.
> Итого получаем, например зп 5000грн - с неё платится от работника налоги 18,6% =903грн, и от работодателя 36,76% 1836грн.
> т.е. при ЗП 5000 грн работник получает на руки 4097грн, а работодатель теряет 6836грн.


 на самом деле можеш платить со своего реального дохода имея спд, платится с минимально по тому что жить хочется сейчас и нет уверености что до пенсии вообще доживем,

----------


## Andreas

> Бухгалтерия штука темная, всегда есть пути заплатить меньше налогов даже при белой ЗП. Да и про не надо прям про высокоморальный бизнес на белом коне, там вполне умеют считать деньги и вполне расчетливо выбирают такие схемы, а не просто потому что хорошие. Поэтому и не согласятся кому то платить по СПД.
> 
> такие конторы в среднем по палате деньгами на руки всегда были немного ниже, 10-25% так на глаз, конечно оно якобы несоизмеримо, с теми дополнительными тратами на налоги, но нельзя сказать чтоб народ всегда одназначно выбирал в пользу налогов но меньше на руки


 


> Не совсем правда. Работал я в одной такой. Гросс, конечно же был такой же, как и дают на руки в тех конторах, что по СПД работают. А вот после того как "уплатил налоги и спи спокойно" - получалось, на 20% меньше, чем получал бы, будь ты СПД. Мало того, все разговоры про "а как насчёт raise сделать" упирались в то что "низя, потому что по штатному расписанию у твоей должности оклад такой-то и больше быть не может".
> 
> И делают белые ЗП конторы скорее в тех случаях, когда нужно получать визы и официально показывать всем (в т.ч. кастомерам), что ты работаешь У НИХ, а не НА НИХ.


 не знаю что там у вас и какой может быть где профит, но я уже 11 лет работая в этой сфере, так уж получилось, но уже 4я фирма и все работали и работают по-белому
при этом зарплата у меня лично всегда была такой же, как если бы я пошел в другую контору, где был бы СПДшником

ну а необходимость в белой фирме может быть либо от того что компании нужны исключительно чистые отчеты, т.к. она торгуется на бирже или собирается сделать IPO
либо просто не хотят заморачиваться с лишней волокитой с СПД и считают что куда спокойнее и от нашего родного гос-ва и просто для себя работать по официальной схеме

----------


## Fallout

> не знаю что там у вас и какой может быть где профит, но я уже 11 лет работая в этой сфере, так уж получилось, но уже 4я фирма и все работали и работают по-белому
> при этом зарплата у меня лично всегда была такой же, как если бы я пошел в другую контору, где был бы СПДшником
> 
> ну а необходимость в белой фирме может быть либо от того что компании нужны исключительно чистые отчеты, т.к. она торгуется на бирже или собирается сделать IPO
> либо просто не хотят заморачиваться с лишней волокитой с СПД и считают что куда спокойнее и от нашего родного гос-ва и просто для себя работать по официальной схеме


 сколько собеседований ты проходишь в год?

про IPO все верно, поэтому и белые, а вот про волокиту с СПД и счастье по официальной схеме это наверно блаженное незнание жизненных реалий :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> сколько собеседований ты проходишь в год?


 знаешь, в Одессе не так много фирм куда я вообще хотел бы пойти, даже если бы мне там дали на 15% больше чем сейчас (а кое-где чуть ли не 25% предлагали на словах), и не по наслышке знаком с реалиями некоторых контор

скорее не сколько я прохожу собеседований, а есть ли у меня вообще желание идти куда-то, а сейчас в моей ситуации у меня нет желания никуда идти, т.к. больше мне дадут уже только на позицию TL, а у меня нет ни желания идти на нее, т.к. я терпеть не могу брать ответственность за других людей, а за свою работу я всегда отвечаю на 100%

----------


## desertwind

> В зарплатных талонах полностью белой программистской зарплаты (>1K$) ЕСВ составлял 300+ грн и был величиной постоянной. А вот подоходный налог действительно составлял процент от зарплаты. (прийду домой, уточню) То, что при СПД работодатель не теряет 36,76% - это позволяет ему платить больше денег сотрудникам, что тоже профит.
> Насчёт белой же ЗП я придерживаюсь мнения - что от того, сколько бы налогов мы не отдавали государству, качественно в нашей жизни ничего не меняется. Так зачем кормить дармоедов депутатов, мусоров и т.п. 15-ю процентами своих кровных, если можно обходиться пятью ?


 В зарплатном талоне указывается подоходный налог и есв(около 3%) которые уплачиваются из зарплаты работника. а работодатель отдельно начисляет на зарплату около 36% ЕСВ, который не из твоей зарплаты платится, а из кармана работодателя. т.е. я привел выше пример: работодатель расстается с 6836 грн, тебе зарплата считается 5000грн, а на руки получаешь 4097.
Если СПД и работодатель тебе сразу перечисляет 6836грн, то ты платишь 400грн минимальный ЕСВ, 342грн единого налога. в итоге в кармане остается 6094. 2000грн разница вам при равных расходах работодателя.

----------


## Fallout

> знаешь, в Одессе не так много фирм куда я вообще хотел бы пойти, даже если бы мне там дали на 15% больше чем сейчас (а кое-где чуть ли не 25% предлагали на словах), и не по наслышке знаком с реалиями некоторых контор
> 
> скорее не сколько я прохожу собеседований, а есть ли у меня вообще желание идти куда-то, а сейчас в моей ситуации у меня нет желания никуда идти, т.к. больше мне дадут уже только на позицию TL, а у меня нет ни желания идти на нее, т.к. я терпеть не могу брать ответственность за других людей, а за свою работу я всегда отвечаю на 100%


 так зачем козырять 11 годами? и сейчас начинать говорить о субъективных сравнениях условий, которые в свою очередь если не ошибаюсь не связаны со схемой оформления сотрудников?

----------


## Andreas

> так зачем козырять 11 годами? и сейчас начинать говорить о субъективных сравнениях условий, которые в свою очередь если не ошибаюсь не связаны со схемой оформления сотрудников?


 ты даже не понял о чем я говорил судя по всему, вы утверждаете что работая по СПД можно получать больше на 20%, я с вами согласен, только вот в Одессе ты не найдешь фирму, в которой тебе дадут к примеру 1000 по-белому, но ты при этом скажешь что хочешь работать через СПД и тебе станет на руки 1200 грубо говоря - такого не будет, вот и все
во-первых так уж повелось что либо фирма на 99% работает через СПД схемы либо на 99% по-белому
во-вторых чисто с точки зрения коллектива иметь разные схемы оплаты труда будет некорректно, если об этом будет известно, т.к. сотрудники одной линии будут всегда недовольны что СПДшник получает больше при той же позиции и усилиях
в-третьих - если бы было так просто дать человеку больше на эти 20%, то никто бы не работал в тех фирмах, где платят по-белому, значит они имеют ресурсы и хотят работать легально, платя при этом столько же, сколько платят по СПД схеме

в общем - я к тому, что не понимаю при чем тут ваши прения о СПД и белой зп
если человеку дают столько сколько он хочет, то какая разница по какой схеме работать наемному работнику?

----------


## Fallout

> ты даже не понял о чем я говорил судя по всему, вы утверждаете что работая по СПД можно получать больше на 20%, я с вами согласен, только вот в Одессе ты не найдешь фирму, в которой тебе дадут к примеру 1000 по-белому, но ты при этом скажешь что хочешь работать через СПД и тебе станет на руки 1200 грубо говоря - такого не будет, вот и все
> во-первых так уж повелось что либо фирма на 99% работает через СПД схемы либо на 99% по-белому
> во-вторых чисто с точки зрения коллектива иметь разные схемы оплаты труда будет некорректно, если об этом будет известно, т.к. сотрудники одной линии будут всегда недовольны что СПДшник получает больше при той же позиции и усилиях
> в-третьих - если бы было так просто дать человеку больше на эти 20%, то никто бы не работал в тех фирмах, где платят по-белому, значит они имеют ресурсы и хотят работать легально, платя при этом столько же, сколько платят по СПД схеме
> 
> в общем - я к тому, что не понимаю при чем тут ваши прения о СПД и белой зп
> если человеку дают столько сколько он хочет, то какая разница по какой схеме работать наемному работнику?


 вот с этим всем абсолютно согласен,

не согласен был с высказыванием выделенным ниже:




> миф чистой воды!!
> устройся на любую фирму, где тебе предложат полностью белую зарплату
> а потом попроси перевести тебя на СПД с увеличением на соотв. процент - фиг тебе кто ее поднимет при этом
> 
> так уж повелось, что фирмы, которые платят полностью белую зарплату не хотят связываться ни с какими СПД, но при этом* зарплаты у них ничуть не хуже* чем на фирмах с серой зп, таких не много, но они есть


 или здесь *хуже*, не подразумевалось как *ниже*?

----------


## Andreas

> или здесь *хуже*, не подразумевалось как *ниже*?


 вроде как эта фраза одинаково читается с обоими словами ))
ну да ладно, главное что мы поняли друг друга

----------


## Alek83

> Есть инфа, что у них случилось?
> Был у них год назад на собеседовании, вроде, приличной конторой выглядели.


 Официальная версия скучна и неинтересна... истина как обычно - за межами досяжного...

Из списка действительно можно убирать, процесс ликвидации юр лица запущен  :smileflag:

----------


## gof

А это сейчас действительно популярно? http://www.smartclient.com/index.jsp#basicCube

----------


## Консерва

думаю что это популярнее)))
http://jobs.dou.ua/companies/luxoft/reviews/59/

----------


## Fallout

> думаю что это популярнее)))
> http://jobs.dou.ua/companies/luxoft/reviews/59/


 та не, на приличную драму не тянет. хотя помнится и в Одессе был один тяжелый случай

----------


## gof

> та не, на приличную драму не тянет. хотя помнится и в Одессе был один тяжелый случай


 Там цветочки...ягодки сейчас скупают доллар в массовом порядке ))))

----------


## vs_editor

Не знаю принято здесь или нет, но хочу поделиться впечатлениями о компании "Маркетинг Микс". 
Кстати, там  сейчас идет активный поиск хороших PHP разработчиков с вилкой зп 1.5К-2.5К ($).
Если можно, тогда здесь всё распишу. Если нет, тогда в личку.

----------


## MuhaCC

А кстати да, они уже давненько ищут.  Интересно, вроде зарплата вполне адекватная...

----------


## Andreas

> Не знаю принято здесь или нет, но хочу поделиться впечатлениями о компании "Маркетинг Микс". 
> Кстати, там  сейчас идет активный поиск хороших PHP разработчиков с вилкой зп 1.5К-2.5К ($).
> Если можно, тогда здесь всё распишу. Если нет, тогда в личку.


 Ты хочешь поделиться впечатлением или тупо заниматься рекрутерством? ))
Из твоего сообщения проглядывается именно второе, и никак иначе.

В общем - не принято тут! Заводи отдельную платную тему и там раскручивай )

----------


## gof

Был так же еще один пример, когда человек, закончивший MBA смог спокойно собрать IT проект

----------


## Alexander90

Ребята помогите начать карьеру junior qa / testing автомат., ручное. может кто знает где стажеров берут.

----------


## snayperAlfa

Provectus, Luxoft, NetCracker

----------


## vs_editor

В первые две - врядли. О третьей вообще не слышал.

Попробуй в Intersog постучаться, там в QA набирали даже после школы либо с образованием "Учитель географии"  :smileflag:  и зп могут дать хорошую если будеш много заумных слов говорить (следствие собеседующих).

Вообще junior QA (ручной, не авто) набирают в компании ниже среднего (можно без знаний) либо в крупные компании, но ты должен обладать довольно большим багажем знаний в разных областях связанных с программированием.

Насчет автоматического тестирования - это можно сказать следующая ступень развития QA и тут уже обязательно уметь программировать. Хотя если интересуетесь ручным, тогда вам туда еще рано.

----------


## MuhaCC

В Люксофте есть. )) Правда, QA Engineer, но, думаю, junior-а тоже могут взять.

----------


## CHDS

> В Люксофте есть. )) Правда, QA Engineer, но, думаю, junior-а тоже могут взять.


 мне вроде казалось, что Engineer никак с уровнем не связано. Просто название такое. Я уже и Junior Software Engineer видел, означающее разработчика. Так что на лицо путаница в терминологии
А по уровням, вроде Junior/Middle/Senior и отдельно TeamLead

----------


## MuhaCC

Имелось в виду middle. Ну и ещё Test leader, но это вряд ли актуально в данном случае. ))

----------


## LeRa

> Насчет *автоматического тестирования - это можно сказать следующая ступень развития QA* и тут уже обязательно уметь программировать. Хотя если интересуетесь ручным, тогда вам туда еще рано.


 Классическая схема развития тест инженера это Junior=>Medium=>Senior=>Test Lead=>Test manager=> Project Manager

А в автоматизаторы лучше брать начинающего программиста. А тест инженер- это таки далеко не программист

----------


## Fallout

> Классическая схема развития тест инженера это Junior=>Medium=>Senior=>Test Lead=>Test manager=> Project Manager
> 
> А в автоматизаторы лучше брать начинающего программиста. А тест инженер- это таки далеко не программист


 да, но только с модой на автоматизированное тестирование, ручное тестирование требуется все меньше, поэтому эта классическая схема теряет актуальность

----------


## LeRa

> да, но только с модой на автоматизированное тестирование, ручное тестирование требуется все меньше, поэтому эта классическая схема теряет актуальность


 Да ну. Мода, модой, но не всегда и везде автоматизация целесообразна. Например все что касается GUI и юзабилити, вообщем все интерфейсы с которыми будут работать обычные пользователи, а не машины имеет смысл тестировать вручную. Даже при автоматизации регрессионного тестирования никто не отменял "эффекта пестицида"

----------


## gantalay

> да, но только с модой на автоматизированное тестирование, ручное тестирование требуется все меньше, поэтому эта классическая схема теряет актуальность


 не всегда автоматизация экономически выгодна
можно гораздо больше потратить средств и времени на то чтобы 3-4 тестирощика (кстати с меньшими зп чем у автоматчиков) сделали быстрее и качественее
приложение может меняться и тесты постоянно нужно будет подкручивать ато и переписывать
посему я не согласен что ща у нас мода на автоматизацию

----------


## Fallout

> не всегда автоматизация экономически выгодна
> можно гораздо больше потратить средств и времени на то чтобы 3-4 тестирощика (кстати с меньшими зп чем у автоматчиков) сделали быстрее и качественее
> приложение может меняться и тесты постоянно нужно будет подкручивать ато и переписывать
> посему я не согласен что ща у нас мода на автоматизацию


 я согласен с тем что автоматизация тестирования не всегда выгодна, но не понял взаимосвязи с тем что она может буть действительно не выгодна и модой, ведь часто в моду попадают не совсем реально выгодные вещи и это возможно как раз тот самый случай

----------


## phoenix78

Автоматизация нравится менеджерам. Они ставят себе галочку, что приложение тестируется. Но я лично не видел нормального результата от таких тестов.

----------


## vs_editor

Давайте не будем развивать холивар!

Хотя, нет, давайте будем  :smileflag: 

Мануальшики будут кричать что автоматическое тестирование никому не нужно, дорого, медленно и некачественно (даже не аргументируя).
Автоматизаторы, к которым отношусь и я, будут кричать что для решения некоторых задач потребуется минимум 100 мануальщиков вместо 1 автоматизатора ==> выгоднее, намного быстрее и качественнее (аргументы могу предоставить).

На самом деле, необходимо грамотно комбинировать автоматическое и ручное тестирование в зависимости от поставленных задач. Обычно это задача TL или PM.

Где-то намного быстрее и выгоднее ручное тестирование, например при разработке нового функционала либо нового сервиса/программы (с нуля). В этом плане ручное тестирование просто незаменимо.

Где-то намного быстрее и выгоднее автоматическое тестирование, например для тестирования основного, стабильно работающего сервиса/программы при добавлении нового функционала (термины знаю, умничать не надо). При тестировании большой нагрузки (симуляция нагрузки), многопоточности и т.п. Для постоянного мониторинга очень крупного онлайн сервиса, берущего данные из различных источников, в которых может поменяться верстка, формат/лимит запросов, функционал/логика, могут просто заблокировать либо не отвечать и еще много чего.

----------


## gof

В предыдущих темах годовой давности было столько опускалова этих тестеров, а тут уже про моду пошел разговор  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexander90

> В предыдущих темах годовой давности было столько опускалова этих тестеров, а тут уже про моду пошел разговор


 тестер и QA немного разные направления деятельности.

----------


## Peroxide

> тестер и QA немного разные направления деятельности.


 Если под "тестером" подразумевается прибор для электрических измерений, соглашусь. А так, всё равно, что "разработчик и девелопер - немного разные понятия".

----------


## gof

> тестер и QA немного разные направления деятельности.


 Тестер является тест-инженером, в него же входит и понятие QA, т.к. инженер

----------


## Elfrey

Добрый день 
Кто что интересного расскажет про KM-Ware (она же Квазар-Микро насколько я понимаю). 
Как зарплата, какие бонусы, отношение к работникам и т.п.
Меня особенно интересует местонахождение одесского офиса.

----------


## Fallout

> Добрый день 
> Кто что интересного расскажет про KM-Ware (она же Квазар-Микро насколько я понимаю). 
> Как зарплата, какие бонусы, отношение к работникам и т.п.
> Меня особенно интересует местонахождение одесского офиса.


 судя по примерам некоторых товарищей можно было устроится без опыта, ну а через некоторое время бежать оттуда подальше

----------


## Peroxide

> судя по примерам некоторых товарищей можно было устроится без опыта, ну а через некоторое время бежать оттуда подальше


 Не знаю, мне пока нравится :smileflag:

----------


## Ryogo

> Не знаю, мне пока нравится


 Поддержу - у меня товарищ там работает и вполне всем доволен.

----------


## TenЬ

что то нет ни одного знакомого в курсе про эту контору -> Continuum  :smileflag: 
есть инфа как там?))
проекты интересные?) кто что знает)

----------


## Alexander90

> что то нет ни одного знакомого в курсе про эту контору -> Continuum 
> есть инфа как там?))
> проекты интересные?) кто что знает)


 был на собеседовании, отличные ребята. 

А Junior QA таки никому не нужен) будем дальше искать.

----------


## titans

> А Junior QA таки никому не нужен) будем дальше искать.


 Junior Java  с 0,5 года стажем тоже никому не нужен. Хоть все тестовые задания выполняю на ура...  По прежнему в поиске.

----------


## desertwind

> Junior Java  с 0,5 года стажем тоже никому не нужен. Хоть все тестовые задания выполняю на ура...  По прежнему в поиске.


 знакомый в этом месяце из тестеров перешел на java девелопера. так что повышайте свой уровень и ходите еще на собеседования

----------


## Java2012

> судя по примерам некоторых товарищей можно было устроится без опыта, ну а через некоторое время бежать оттуда подальше


 А что там в KM такого творится? От чего бежать?

----------


## Fallout

> А что там в KM такого творится? От чего бежать?


 Деталей не знаю, просто знаю людей которые там долго почему то не задержались. Но может *Peroxide* расскажет больше так как он недавно пишет




> Не знаю, мне пока нравится


 а спустя время в соседней теме




> Доброго времени суток.
> Вакансия Android Developer ещё актуальна?


 хотя конечно мож не для себя вакансию присматривал  :smileflag:

----------


## Peroxide

> а спустя время в соседней теме
> 
> хотя конечно мож не для себя вакансию присматривал


 Зарплату на неделю задержали разок, бывает :smileflag: 
Старожилы, кстати, сказали, что это впервые такое.

----------


## QA Engineer

> Зарплату на неделю задержали разок, бывает
> Старожилы, кстати, сказали, что это впервые такое.


  Дааа, вот нынче люди разбалованные стали...на неделю задержали и сразу интересоваться вакансиями бегом.

----------


## QA Engineer

> Давайте не будем развивать холивар!
> 
> Хотя, нет, давайте будем 
> 
> Мануальшики будут кричать что автоматическое тестирование никому не нужно, дорого, медленно и некачественно (даже не аргументируя).
> Автоматизаторы, к которым отношусь и я, будут кричать что для решения некоторых задач потребуется минимум 100 мануальщиков вместо 1 автоматизатора ==> выгоднее, намного быстрее и качественнее (аргументы могу предоставить).
> 
> На самом деле, необходимо грамотно комбинировать автоматическое и ручное тестирование в зависимости от поставленных задач. Обычно это задача TL или PM.
> 
> ...


 Я не знаю ни одного примера когда затраты на автоматизацию себя оправдывали. Я несколько  лет занимался автоматизацией, и на сколько я вижу пока что нет таких средств, которые давали бы бенефиты по сравнению с мануальщиком.
Даже при тестировании стабильного функционала, на который ресурсы тратить не хочется, очень часто просто сделать хотябы смоук вручную, чем писать тесты под автомацию, мейнтейнить их и тд.

----------


## BagOC

> Я не знаю ни одного примера когда затраты на автоматизацию себя оправдывали. Я несколько  лет занимался автоматизацией, и на сколько я вижу пока что нет таких средств, которые давали бы бенефиты по сравнению с мануальщиком.
> Даже при тестировании стабильного функционала, на который ресурсы тратить не хочется, очень часто просто сделать хотябы смоук вручную, чем писать тесты под автомацию, мейнтейнить их и тд.


 Ну как так можно говорить?
А если вам надо тестировать некий функционал каждый день? А на протяжение года?
И этот тест занимает несколько часов у мануальщика? Неужели потраченная, пусть даже неделя на автоматизацию не сэкономит время(деньги)?
Вообще не понимаю как эти два типа тестирования можно сравнивать, тем более в контексте всегда/никогда.

Правильно выше *vs_editor*  сказал...
Крокодил больше зеленый чем быстрый...

----------


## 18-я весна

Если тестер не умеет автоматизировать свой труд, так чтобы оправдались затраты - это позор.

----------


## Fallout

> Ну как так можно говорить?
> А если вам надо тестировать некий функционал каждый день? А на протяжение года?
> И этот тест занимает несколько часов у мануальщика? Неужели потраченная, пусть даже неделя на автоматизацию не сэкономит время(деньги)?
> Вообще не понимаю как эти два типа тестирования можно сравнивать, тем более в контексте всегда/никогда.
> 
> Правильно выше *vs_editor*  сказал...
> Крокодил больше зеленый чем быстрый...


 а почему это их нельзя сравнивать? часто очень даже таки и можно. И на протяжении года можно посчитать сколько обходится поддержка тех же автоматических тестов.

хотя конечно разумность использования и покрытия авто тестов зависит от специфики проекта

----------


## BagOC

> а почему это их нельзя сравнивать? часто очень даже таки и можно. И на протяжении года можно посчитать сколько обходится поддержка тех же автоматических тестов.
> 
> хотя конечно разумность использования и покрытия авто тестов зависит от специфики проекта


 Затраты можно сравнить. Выгоду можно сравнить. Много чего можно сравнить. Но не принципы в общем. Это как сравнивать что лучше - пол из ламантина, или крыша из черепицы...




> Если тестер не умеет автоматизировать свой труд, так чтобы оправдались затраты - это позор.


 Это вообще фраза дня. Получается что мануальщики позорники :smileflag:  Уж лучше пьяницей и бомжом, чем мануальщиком)))

(намекаю на то что есть задачи которые не поддаются автоматизации...)

----------


## Fallout

> Затраты можно сравнить. Выгоду можно сравнить. Много чего можно сравнить. Но не принципы в общем. Это как сравнивать что лучше - пол из ламантина, или крыша из черепицы...


 так затраты и выгоду и надо сравнивать. причем выгоду заказчика и выгоду аутсорсера и его работника отдельно :smileflag: 

а вот с принципами интересно: можно ли привести пример когда их нельзя сравнить? чем эти два вида тестирования принципиально отличаются ?

----------


## BagOC

> так затраты и выгоду и надо сравнивать. причем выгоду заказчика и выгоду аутсорсера и его работника отдельно
> 
> а вот с принципами интересно: можно ли привести пример когда их нельзя сравнить? чем эти два вида тестирования принципиально отличаются ?


 Вы и правда ждете от меня ответа? Есть куча семинаров, видео уроков, книжек по тестированию. Как говорится Б-г в помощь...

----------


## Fallout

> Вы и правда ждете от меня ответа? Есть куча семинаров, видео уроков, книжек по тестированию. Как говорится Б-г в помощь...


 а почему бы мне его не ждать?  :smileflag:

----------


## 18-я весна

> Получается что мануальщики позорники Уж лучше пьяницей и бомжом, чем мануальщиком)))
> 
> (намекаю на то что есть задачи которые не поддаются автоматизации...)


 Естественно что ручное тестирование имеет право на жизнь.
Но там, вообще-то шла речь что были попытки автоматизации, но неудачные. Это некомпетентность обычная - начинать то с чем не можешь справиться.

----------


## Fallout

> Но там, вообще-то шла речь что были попытки автоматизации, но неудачные. Это некомпетентность обычная - начинать то с чем не можешь справиться.


 Я бы предположил что возможно там не было особой целесообразности с рабочей точки зрения, а не некомпетентность конечных исполнителей

----------


## 18-я весна

> Я бы предположил что возможно там не было особой целесообразности с рабочей точки зрения, а не некомпетентность конечных исполнителей


 Т.е. никто не виноват?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Т.е. никто не виноват?


 Это смотря с какой строны смотреть Часто ведь такие ошибки создают дополнительные рабочие места и прибыль для многих участников цепочки, кому из толпы наваривших охота искать реального виновного? :smileflag:

----------


## QA Engineer

> Ну как так можно говорить?
> А если вам надо тестировать некий функционал каждый день? А на протяжение года?
> И этот тест занимает несколько часов у мануальщика? Неужели потраченная, пусть даже неделя на автоматизацию не сэкономит время(деньги)?
> Вообще не понимаю как эти два типа тестирования можно сравнивать, тем более в контексте всегда/никогда.
> 
> Правильно выше *vs_editor*  сказал...
> Крокодил больше зеленый чем быстрый...


  Эмм очень интересно а что это надо тестировать каждый день??? в течении года? Одно и тоже? Я с таким не сталкивался, а если вам приходится так работать, то скорее всего у вас проблемы с прожект менеджментом.




> Вообще не понимаю как эти два типа тестирования можно сравнивать, тем более в контексте всегда/никогда.


 Эмм, товарищ, а как же вы поймете, эффективно ли ваше автотестирование, если не будете сравнивать с мануал?

----------


## QA Engineer

> Затраты можно сравнить. Выгоду можно сравнить. Много чего можно сравнить. Но не принципы в общем. Это как сравнивать что лучше - пол из ламантина, или крыша из черепицы...
> 
> 
> 
> Это вообще фраза дня. Получается что мануальщики позорники Уж лучше пьяницей и бомжом, чем мануальщиком)))
> 
> (намекаю на то что есть задачи которые не поддаются автоматизации...)


 блин вот ну что за ерунду люди пишут? Тут речь как раз идет о выгоде относительно мануального. Причем тут сравнение принципов? "Слышал звон, да не знаю где он"(с)

----------


## BagOC

> Эмм очень интересно а что это надо тестировать каждый день??? в течении года? Одно и тоже? Я с таким не сталкивался, а если вам приходится так работать, то скорее всего у вас проблемы с прожект менеджментом.


 То что вы не сталкивались с такими задачами не означает что их не существует в природе. Мне так работать не приходится, но если б вы были ПМ, который бы столкнулся с такой задачей(абстрагируйтесь от конкретики... просто одно и то же каждый день в течение года), как бы вы справились с таким заданием?




> Эмм, товарищ, а как же вы поймете, эффективно ли ваше автотестирование, если не будете сравнивать с мануал?


 Простите, товарищ, а мануальное тестирование это что, новый эталон меры? :smileflag:  Только в сравнение познается эффективность? :smileflag:

----------


## QA Engineer

> Естественно что ручное тестирование имеет право на жизнь.
> Но там, вообще-то шла речь что были попытки автоматизации, но неудачные. *Это некомпетентность обычная - начинать то с чем не можешь справиться*.


 это вообще фраза дня  :smileflag: 
даже коментировать не хочется, но все же спрошу. Вы с какое приложение тестируете? или вебсайтик какой, типа магазина? Как это вы установили некомпетентность людей, не зная ровным счетом никаких условий. Ни это ли есть некомпетентность?

Да, я совершил оплошность, я не уточнил какого рода ПО я имелл виду, за что прошу прощения. Дело в том чтоодно дело автоматизировать тест какогото сайта типа форума и тд, а другое интерпрайз приложение с огромным фугкционалом, количеством свзей и сложной бизнесс логикой. Я говорил именно о тестировании интерпрайз продуктов.

----------


## Alexander90

где лучше в Одессе выучиться на QA Manual? слышал что в шаге есть курсы, но не знаю какой уровень дают.

----------


## BagOC

> блин вот ну что за ерунду люди пишут? Тут речь как раз идет о выгоде относительно мануального. Причем тут сравнение принципов? "Слышал звон, да не знаю где он"(с)


 Ну пардон. Если вы о *конкретном примере спорите*, то скажите сразу и не будет риторики. Я ж на конкретные сообщения отвечаю не на всю тему в общем.

----------


## BagOC

> где лучше в Одессе выучиться на QA Manual? слышал что в шаге есть курсы, но не знаю какой уровень дают.


 Могу посоветовать курсы при МГУ "Специалист"(не буду кидать ссылку - на ех легко найти).

----------


## QA Engineer

> То что вы не сталкивались с такими задачами не означает что их не существует в природе. Мне так работать не приходится, но если б вы были ПМ, который бы столкнулся с такой задачей(абстрагируйтесь от конкретики... просто одно и то же каждый день в течение года), как бы вы справились с таким заданием?
> 
> 
> 
> Простите, товарищ, а мануальное тестирование это что, новый эталон меры? Только в сравнение познается эффективность?


  1. Если тестируют один и тот же функционал каждый день - это проблемы прожект менеджмента, я уже выше писал.
2. ну тут совсем печалька. Вообщето,да, эффективность вы можете узнать только в сравнении с чем-либо. В данном случае рассматривается эффективность автоматизации относительно мануального тестирования. Элементарное сравнение трудозатрат.

----------


## BagOC

> 1. Если тестируют один и тот же функционал каждый день - это проблемы прожект менеджмента, я уже выше писал.
> 2. ну тут совсем печалька. Вообщето,да, *эффективность вы можете узнать только в сравнении с чем-либо*. В данном случае рассматривается эффективность автоматизации относительно мануального тестирования. Элементарное сравнение трудозатрат.


 1. Причем здесь ПМ? Хорошо, может "каждый день" это утрированно. Каждую неделю устроит?  Или по вашем ПМ у которого недельные спринты и функционал разрабатывается год это тоже плохой ПМ? Тогда может плохой заказчик? Хорошая логика...

2. Ок. Возьмем бензиновый двигатель. По вашей логике, его эффективность можно узнать ТОЛЬКО сравнив его с лошадью(лошадиные силы). Т.е. такие понятия как КПД, расход топлива, крутящий момент, срок службы и т.д. это все ненужные понятия. Ведь эффективность можно узнать ТОЛЬКО из лошадиных сил...

Вообще-то сравнение, не даст вам представления* ни о какой эффективности*, кроме ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНОЙ!

----------


## phoenix78

Вы забываете про поддержку самих тестов, которые через год разработки основного продукта гарантировано будут 
1. валиться
2. не находить проблем, т.к. тесты просто "не знают" про новый функционал.

ИМХО, область эффективного применения автоматизации ну очень мала.

----------


## BagOC

> Вы забываете про поддержку самих тестов, которые через год разработки основного продукта гарантировано будут 
> 1. валиться
> 2. не находить проблем, т.к. тесты просто "не знают" про новый функционал.
> 
> ИМХО, область эффективного применения автоматизации ну очень мала.


 С тем что она мала спорить не буду. Но и с тем что есть области в которых без автоматизации ну никак, и мануальщики не вариант - тоже не поспоришь!

----------


## phoenix78

Приведите пример такой области, с которой Вы лично сталкивались...

----------


## BagOC

> Приведите пример такой области, с которой Вы лично сталкивались...


 Самая распространенная - нагрузочное тестирование(ну если не цепляться за термины то его можно отнести к автоматическому...)
А вообще я мануальщик, поэтому за автоматизаторов мне сложно говорить.

----------


## phoenix78

ЧТД  :smileflag:

----------


## BagOC

> ЧТД


 Чем нагрузочное не подошло? Или это по вашему не автоматизация?
Санити разные тоже автоматизировать можно...

Или что вы доказали? я не понял...

----------


## phoenix78

доказали Вы, но не то, что хотели  :smileflag:  
тяжело спорить про нюансы подхода с оппонентом без опыта в вопросе. Мне придется самому себе отвечать, чтобы поддерживать тему в русле. Увольте...

----------


## Fallout

> Приведите пример такой области, с которой Вы лично сталкивались...


 Непрерывная интеграция

----------


## phoenix78

через API? ИМХО юнит тесты более эффективны из-за возможности проверки небольших блоков. Поддерживать такие тесты так же будет легче

----------


## Fallout

> через API? ИМХО юнит тесты более эффективны из-за возможности проверки небольших блоков. Поддерживать такие тесты так же будет легче


 почему сразу API? это может быть веб приложение со всемы вытекающими и прогон тестов может проверить все в сборе. что помимо всего может выловить ошибки конфигурации модулей.

----------


## BagOC

> через API? ИМХО юнит тесты более эффективны из-за возможности проверки небольших блоков. Поддерживать такие тесты так же будет легче


 Я хоть и не автоматизатор, и даже юнит-тестированием не занимался, но даже я понимаю что позитивное прохождение каждого юнита в отдельности не может гарантироть 100% рабочей интеграции в сложных системах.
По поводу потдерживания тоже спорный вопрос, т.к. очень индивидуальный. Хотя это тоже мое ИМХО.

----------


## phoenix78

ИМХО, оптимально протестировать автоматически может только  разработчик (с помощью unit тестов и т.д.). Для общей картины также нужно  мануальное тестирование, т.к. автомат не заменит человеческую логику и  способен найти только регрессию. 





> почему сразу API? это может быть веб приложение  со всемы вытекающими и прогон тестов может проверить все в сборе. что  помимо всего может выловить ошибки конфигурации модулей.


 если Вы говорите про интеграцию с другими приложениями, значит приложение предоставляет свой (и/или использует чужой) интерфейс для взаимодействия. Разве это не API? Используются ли для этого веб сервисы, библиотеки или просто get/post запросы сути не меняет. Как раз наоборот, неудобный интерфейс затруднит использование автоматизации, но не будет проблемой для unit тестов.  
А что такое "ошибки конфигурации модулей" при условии, что выходные данные одного модуля являются входными для другого? Получается, что тестирование в сборе (которое тоже нужно, и которое тоже может быть реализовано unit тестами) с большей долей вероятности пропустит ошибку, которую легко выявить простыми тестами маленького модуля.




> Я хоть и не автоматизатор, и даже юнит-тестированием не занимался, но даже я понимаю что позитивное прохождение каждого юнита в отдельности не может гарантироть 100% рабочей интеграции в сложных системах.
> По поводу потдерживания тоже спорный вопрос, т.к. очень индивидуальный. Хотя это тоже мое ИМХО.


 Не могу позволить себе обширный ликбез, но простой пример возможно, подтолкнет Вас к ответам на Ваши вопросы. 

*Дано:* Приложение принимает на вход на два числа (a и b) и возвращает результат вычисления. Вычисление происходит по формуле a+b*a. Функции сложения и умножения реализованы в Вашей программе. Нужно протестировать программу.

Если тестировать модульно, достаточно покрыть тестами эти две функции и проверить их в комплексе теми же юнит тестами для контроля очередности выполнения операций. Тестов минимум, отсюда и простота поддержки. Модификация целевого кода влечет за собой изменение тестов (или наоборот для TDD)

Если тестируется только все приложение в комплексе (это то что может позволить себе сторонняя команда автоматизация) то одна ошибка, может "компенсировать" в полученном результате вторую.  Ответ вроде верный для определенного набора данных, но ошибка не найдена и вылезет в неподходящий момент.

PS: К сожалению я не встречал на практике пользы от команд автоматизации, поэтому и спрашивал  *про личный опыт*. Команд автоматизации, осваивающих деньги клиента как грязи, а эффективности такого подхода видеть не доводилось. 
Все изложенное, только мое ИМХО. Тестируйте и разрабатывайте как Вам нравится   или точнее нравится тому кто платит ))

----------


## Java2012

> Дааа, вот нынче люди разбалованные стали...на неделю задержали и сразу интересоваться вакансиями бегом.


 Людям надо за съёмные квартиры платить, семьи содержать или кредиты выплачивать. И даже без этого бывают ситуации, когда человек очень рассчитывает на ближайшую зарплату, а её вдруг не оказывается. И никогда не знаешь, надолго ли это.
Так что, мне вполне понятен интерес к вакансиям. Смотрит - правильно делает.

----------


## QA Engineer

> Самая распространенная - нагрузочное тестирование(ну если не цепляться за термины то его можно отнести к автоматическому...)
> А вообще я мануальщик, поэтому за автоматизаторов мне сложно говорить.


 Нагрузочное тестирование вообще отдельный вид тестирования. Правильно сказал  phoenix78, если у вас нет опыта и четкого понимания что есть что, зачем вы спорите?




> 1. Причем здесь ПМ? Хорошо, может "каждый день" это утрированно. Каждую неделю устроит?  Или по вашем ПМ у которого недельные спринты и функционал разрабатывается год это тоже плохой ПМ? Тогда может плохой заказчик? Хорошая логика...
> 
> 2. Ок. Возьмем бензиновый двигатель. По вашей логике, его эффективность можно узнать ТОЛЬКО сравнив его с лошадью(лошадиные силы). Т.е. такие понятия как КПД, расход топлива, крутящий момент, срок службы и т.д. это все ненужные понятия. Ведь эффективность можно узнать ТОЛЬКО из лошадиных сил...
> 
> Вообще-то сравнение, не даст вам представления* ни о какой эффективности*, кроме ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНОЙ!


  Я привел трудозатраты как пример одного из требований. И Вы опять вы спорите о том, о чем не имеете четкого понимания. Сама идея автоматизированного тестирования в том чтобы сократить расходы на мануальное. Конечно же, вы можете посчитать ROI для ваших тест кейсов и сравнить со стандартами, чтобы понять на сколько они эффективны. Но это не даст Вас четкого понятия, выполняют ли они поставленную перед ними задачу млм нет. Лично я считаю, что эффективоность автоматизированного тестирования нужно мерять в сравнении с мануальным в зависимости от поставленных от тестирования требований. Например, у тебя может быть красивый ROI, но он нафик никому не нужен, потмому что,  затраты на поддержку превышают затраты на тест вручную.  Или у вас может быть очень низкий ROI, но хорошее покрытие стабильного функционала, который надо ранить раз в год и при этом трудозатраты для манула огромны(Фул регрешн какой-нибуть). В этом случае хоть эффективность (читай ROI) мала, с точки зрения сохранения ресурсов на более приоритетные задачи этого более чем достаточно. Говоря об автомации нельзя говорить про абсолютную эффективность, так как все определяют требования поставленные перед автоматизацией.

----------


## Fallout

> если Вы говорите про интеграцию с другими приложениями, значит приложение предоставляет свой (и/или использует чужой) интерфейс для взаимодействия. Разве это не API? Используются ли для этого веб сервисы, библиотеки или просто get/post запросы сути не меняет. Как раз наоборот, неудобный интерфейс затруднит использование автоматизации, но не будет проблемой для unit тестов.  
> А что такое "ошибки конфигурации модулей" при условии, что выходные данные одного модуля являются входными для другого? Получается, что тестирование в сборе (которое тоже нужно, и которое тоже может быть реализовано unit тестами) с большей долей вероятности пропустит ошибку, которую легко выявить простыми тестами маленького модуля.


 Я говорю про автоматическое обкликивание приложения, таким образом можно протестировать многое - и критические косяки с html/css, и javascript, и остальной код и главное как это все работает вместе, да еще и на различных браузерах. Нечто похожее может быть и в случае десктопных и прочих приложений.

Ошибки конфигурации - то как модули между собой связаны, настроены а также влияние на друг друга которое тяжело протестировать. Может что то не подключиться, или подключится но не то, или не с теми параметрами и т. д. Хотя по отдельности все работает и создается иллюзия что все отлично ведь анализаторы показывают покрытия 100% кода(или близкое), выкатывается на продакшин и результаты могут быть разными - от легкого испуга, до больших неприятностей.

Так что я лично я думаю стоит объективно рассуждать когда и где какое тестирование лучше подходит, и не заниматся тестированием больше ради самого тестирования. Это с идеальной точки зрения, про реальность и осваивание бюджетов уже выше писалось

----------


## phoenix78

> Я говорю про автоматическое обкликивание приложения, таким образом можно протестировать многое - и критические косяки с html/css, и javascript, и остальной код и главное как это все работает вместе, да еще и на различных браузерах. Нечто похожее может быть и в случае десктопных и прочих приложений.


 это "обкликование" основано на XPath путях, которые меняются даже при небольшом изменение дизайна. В результате тонны тестов нужно переделывать. Это и есть то бутылочное горлышко, когда обслуживание тестов становится дороже написания новых. Как выше правильно замечалось, такое тестирование хорошо работает, если ничего не менялось. Но зачем тогда тестировать?




> Так что я лично я думаю стоит объективно рассуждать когда и где какое тестирование лучше подходит, и не заниматся тестированием больше ради самого тестирования.


 согласен, что не стоит, но с поправкой на то, что автоматизация именно этим и занимается )) 

Каждый все равно останется при своем мнение, так что я закругляюсь с этой дискуссией

----------


## Fallout

> это "обкликование" основано на XPath путях, которые меняются даже при небольшом изменение дизайна. В результате тонны тестов нужно переделывать. Это и есть то бутылочное горлышко, когда обслуживание тестов становится дороже написания новых. Как выше правильно замечалось, такое тестирование хорошо работает, если ничего не менялось. Но зачем тогда тестировать?


 ну так я и не говорю что это выгодно во всех случаях :smileflag: , как по мне это скорее больше защита от того что какие либо изменения не зацепили то старое что и не должны были зацепить




> согласен, что не стоит, но с поправкой на то, что автоматизация именно этим и занимается ))


 в реальях, особенно наших, конечно так оно и происходит в подавляющем большинстве случаев, но конечно утверждать что автоматизированное тестирование невыгодно ни при каких обстоятельствах я бы не решился

----------


## 18-я весна

> это вообще фраза дня 
> даже коментировать не хочется, но все же спрошу. Вы с какое приложение тестируете? или вебсайтик какой, типа магазина? Как это вы установили некомпетентность людей, не зная ровным счетом никаких условий. Ни это ли есть некомпетентность?


 Гонору-то сколько. 

С чего вы решили что я что-то тестирую? Какое это вообще имеет отношение к возможности высказывать мнение? Мне достаточно того, что я видел разного масштаба проекты с успешным автоматизированным тестированием всего функционала включая интерфейс юзера и взаимодействие между подсистемами. Бывали и проекты где были сложности с автотестами из-за непродуманной архитектуры. Но это не вина автотестирования, а кривые руки разработчиков.

Высказывать свое мнение на форуме это не некомпетентность. Некомпетентность это когда тебе платят зарплату, а ты не можешь решить поставленую задачу и сообщаешь что задача нерешаема не до того как начать ее решать, а после того как решение провалилось.
Еще бывает саботаж - когда в успешном решении задачи исполнитель не заинтересован.

----------


## Andreas

Парни, может вам тему отдельную завести для обсуждения проблем тестеров?

----------


## AZA_nova

Уважаемые менеждеры по персоналу и  it-специалисты, подскажите на каких сайта разместить свое резюме молодому парню, закончившему Одесский политех, ИКС, програмная инженерия что бы найти работу по специальности? Вот его резюме, может кто-то подскажет, как грамотнее его оформить?))РЕЗЮМЕ


Довганюк Дмитрий Сергеевич

Дата рождения:	05 сентября 1990 
Регион:	Одесса

Контактная информация
Тел. моб.: 	093 529 33 00
Тел. дом.:	748 82 38
e-mail:	[email protected]

Образование: 	 - Высшее (2007-2012г. - Одесский Национальный Политехнический Университет, Факультет Системной Программной Инженерии). Стационар, бюджет.

Цель:	 - Получить работу, в которой потребуются мои технические знания и их дальнейшее развитие.

Готовность к командировкам: 	да.

Владение программами: 

- установка Windows XP, индивидуальная настройка под клиента(по желанию);
 - установка различных программ(MS Office 03/07,skype,photoshop,...);
- знание MS Office 03/07, Internet, Oracle (знание SQL и PL/SQL), Adobe Photoshop CS5, Corel Draw;
 - знание языков программирования C, C++;
 - языки: украинский (свободно), русский (свободно), английский (средний уровень).

Опыт работы:

С 01.09.2011 – Частный предприниматель, открыл копировальный центр.
2005-2012 – Оператор компьютера в копицентре (разработка макетов визиток, обработка фото, создание коллажей), заместитель директора.

Дополнительное информация:

 Английский язык, базовый уровень;
 Есть личный автотранспорт.

Личные качества: 

 - Обучаемость, честность, ответственность, коммуникабельность, целеустремленность, дружелюбность. Умение быстро освоить новый программный продукт, технологию. Обладание творческими способностями. Присутствие желания работать и зарабатывать.

Хобби: страйкболл, айки-до, тренажерный зал.

----------


## Java2012

Зам. директора, не знающий, как составить резюме и куда его отправить.
Даже целеустремлённость не помогла.

----------


## dasha_babenko

> *Цель:* Получить интересную работу, в которой я смогу развивать свои навыки.
> *Готовность к командировкам:* 	 - в IT компаниях это мало кого инересует на начальном этапе, это когда он уже станит главным разработчиком, тогда это понадобится )
> *Владение программами:*  "знание языков программирования C, C++" - перенесите в начало списка, добавьте другие языки,если он хотя бы сталкивался с ними и хотябы понимает что-куда;если у парня есть какой-либо опыт коммерческий или нет, укажите его (может сайтик делал,верстку,дизайн.....)
> *Опыт работы:* перечислите его должностные обязанности на местах работы ( второе место работы - ЧП - укажите что он работает по настоящий момент,если это так,если он ушел оттуда, укажите месяц и год)
> *Личные качества*: Быстрая обучаемость(добавьте слово "быстрая" ). "дружелюбность" - уберите. напишите "Умение быстро осваивать новые технологии и языки программирования".


 Также, выберите должность на которую притендуете.
Резюме разместите на сайтах Work.ua, rabota.ua и т.д.,  разошлите эйчарам всех компаний,которые найдете в Одессе, может кому-то нужны джуниоры  ))) на первой странице есть список айтишных компаний Одессы https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1285375
Удачи Вам!

----------


## AZA_nova

> Зам. директора, не знающий, как составить резюме и куда его отправить.
> Даже целеустремлённость не помогла.


 Лучше помогите добрым советом

----------


## Fallout

> Лучше помогите добрым советом


 Как выше заметили нужно все таки позиционирование на какую либо должность. По резюме это вроде бы c/c++ программист, но вот как то почему то не верится что человек действительно обладает знаниями и умениями чтобы устроится работать на начальном уровне.

Второе - это английский, чем выше его уровень тем лучше, да и вообще само резюме должно быть в английском варианте.

Вообще самый действенный вариант попасть без опыта в какую либо ИТ компанию - это попасть на курсы от какой либо конторы и там зарекомендовать себя, но чтоб попасть и туда бывает нужно пройти собеседование в том числе и техническое.

Так что мне кажется в первую очередь стоит учиться, а там глядишь резюме будет подкреплено ссылочками на выполненные проекты фрилансерские или еще какие, ссылочками на код и т п. Иначе с тем что есть шансы невелики попасть в контору где можно *работать и зарабатывать*

----------


## AZA_nova

Спасибо, а где такие курсы есть?

----------


## Nikles

> Спасибо, а где такие курсы есть?


 В том же ОНПУ есть лаборатория Luxoft-а для сишников и курсы НетКрекера для джавистов... Где то на форуме пробегало объявление о курсах 1С для студентов с последующей стажировкой.
Однако вначале надо определиться в какой именно области ИТ он хочет работать, ибо обсуждаемое резюме никак не тянет на резюме программиста, даже начинающего. ИМХО. 
Но ИТ это не обязательно программирование - может он хочет быть дизайнером, иди работать в техподдержке, или пойти в помощники к сисадмину. Вот определившись с направлением нужно переделать резюме под это направление, а пока что это какой то винегрет.

----------


## Fallout

> Спасибо, а где такие курсы есть?


 Нужно мониторить сайты целевых компаний - в Одессе это может быть NetCracker, Luxoft может еще кто.
Бывает что на сайтах компаний не найдете, но как правило наборы происходят в вузах политех и мечникова то есть стоит мониторить и там

Важно понимать что хоть это все дело и может называется курсами, но они отличаются от простых курсов, так как там другие цели - просеять потенциальный народ.

Вот как раз свежая статья в тему

----------


## Java2012

> Лучше помогите добрым советом


 OK.
Совет будет такой: из перечисленных знаний взять специализацию C++ и не мешать в одну кучу владение графическими программами, потому что это просто разные направления.
Потом - изучать C++ шире и глубже.
Параллельно учить английский.

----------


## AZA_nova

Спасибо за ответы и советы, все учтем))) А теперь поконкретнее-кому нужны необстрелянные патроны в обойму?)) в смысле возьмите на стажировку-обучение, а то все просят хоть какой-нибудь опыт, а где ж его...диплом, английский и желание - в наличии! e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## Чебувара

> - установка Windows XP, индивидуальная настройка под клиента(по желанию);
>  - установка различных программ(MS Office 03/07,skype,photoshop,...);


 Выглядит как объявление. Чесслово.

Да и не уметь этого айтишнику (в нашем случае программеру) просто стыдно.

AZA_nova, а Вы, я так понимаю, мама парня?

----------


## Fallout

> Спасибо за ответы и советы, все учтем))) А теперь поконкретнее-кому нужны необстрелянные патроны в обойму?)) в смысле возьмите на стажировку-обучение, а то все просят хоть какой-нибудь опыт, а где ж его...диплом, английский и желание - в наличии! e-mail: [email protected]


 Вы похоже так и не поняли что берут в эту отрасль если и без опыта то как минимум все таки с хорошими базовыми знаниями. И эти базовые знания можно получить в теперешнее время при наличии компьютера и доступа к интернету. Это не производство какое нибудь что нужен доступ к специфичному оборудованию. Сейчас доступной информации куда больше чем десяток лет назад. Так что учитесь, если есть как вы говорите, желание. Диплом это как правило всего лишь пластик который мало что означает

----------


## 5had0w

> Спасибо за ответы и советы, все учтем))) А теперь поконкретнее-кому нужны необстрелянные патроны в обойму?)) в смысле возьмите на стажировку-обучение, а то все просят хоть какой-нибудь опыт, а где ж его...диплом, английский и желание - в наличии! e-mail: [email protected]


 А это и есть основное тестовое задание ко всем претендентам - решить задачу того, как получить опыт, если везде берут только с опытом работы. 
Вам тут тонко намекают, что такое резюме даже через HR не пройдет. У них там сотнями в день такие резюме в шредер отправляются. Хотите знать, что нужно уметь - посмотрите на требования в вакансиях. А потом поищите те же буквы в резюме.

----------


## CHDS

человеку совет: неткрекер, люксофт, провектус - эти вроде курсы организовывают иногда. дерзай
хочешь сразу на работу без знаний - не выйдет, хочешь со своими знаниями - запиши все знания в резюме и пройди собеседование
пойдешь собеседоваться на C/C++, да и в принципе на любой другой язык, welcome, а то на собеседованиях любят подобные вопросы задавать (я столкнулся в Люксофте и PE, в частности)

----------


## QA Engineer

Опять мамочка за сынулю впряглась? Когда же это закончится, и мамы будут нормальных мужиков воспитывать. В Логике там тренинг центр есть. Пусть туда попробует. Но пусть сам идет и собеседуется. 
ЗЫ. Чего же достигнет Ваш сын, если за него все мама будет делать?

----------


## 18-я весна

> Чего же достигнет Ваш сын, если за него все мама будет делать?


 Он же не продавцом, а программистом хочет быть.
Отсутствие коммуникативных способностей для этой профессии - может и не плюс, но точно не минус.

Кроме того, может он нанял свою маму в качестве агента по поиску работы. 
Вы же не против кадровых агентств? Или люди которые через них на работу устраиваются тоже ничего не достигут?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Отсутствие коммуникативных способностей для этой профессии - может и не плюс, но точно не минус.


 Уже давно прошли те времена когда работали в одно лицо. Если человек не может внятно ни поставить вопрос ни внятно ответить то с таким сложно работать, да и сам он получается малоэффективен в современных реалиях разработки

----------


## 18-я весна

> Уже давно прошли те времена когда работали в одно лицо. Если человек не может внятно ни поставить вопрос ни внятно ответить то с таким сложно работать, да и сам он получается малоэффективен в современных реалиях разработки


 "не может внятно ни поставить вопрос ни внятно ответить" - это не то же самое что "Отсутствие коммуникативных способностей".
Эти вещи на мой взгляд вообще никак не связаны.
Я в жизни видел множество предельно общительных и инициативных дураков  :smileflag:

----------


## Michelangelo

> "не может внятно ни поставить вопрос ни внятно ответить" - это не то же самое что "Отсутствие коммуникативных способностей".
> Эти вещи на мой взгляд вообще никак не связаны.
> Я в жизни видел множество предельно общительных и инициативных дураков


 Это конечно разные вещи, но Вы явно недооцениваете значение "коммуникативных способностей". Даже в среде глубоко интровертных программистов (или особенно в такой среде) их наличие может значительно ускорить карьерный и профессиональный рост.
Отсутствие "коммуникативных способностей" - *жирнейший* минус в любой области.

----------


## 18-я весна

> Это конечно разные вещи, но Вы явно недооцениваете значение "коммуникативных способностей". Даже в среде глубоко интровертных программистов (или особенно в такой среде) их наличие может значительно ускорить карьерный и профессиональный рост.
> Отсутствие "коммуникативных способностей" - *жирнейший* минус в любой области.


 Я как раз про интровертов и говорю.
Я сам к таким отношусь.
Мне очень трудно проявить инициативу в знакомстве, продвижению себя. Мне нужен всегда внешний источник инициативы, на который я бы ответил.
Но это не мешает никак в профессии - в знакомой обстановке, со знакомыми людьми, или например на форуме, где общение неперсонифицировано, я почти без труда справляюсь с этим.
И поверьте мне, и карьерно (как минимум с точки зрения уровня доходов) и профессионально я вполне состоялся.

----------


## Fallout

> "не может внятно ни поставить вопрос ни внятно ответить" - это не то же самое что "Отсутствие коммуникативных способностей".
> Эти вещи на мой взгляд вообще никак не связаны.
> Я в жизни видел множество предельно общительных и инициативных дураков


 Как раз эти вещи и связаны. Коммуникативность это способность к восприятию и передаче информации. Не путать с общительностью, болтливостью и т. п.

Бывает и умный человек и мыслит верно. Но выразить мысли в понятной легкодоступной форме может с трудом, как и понять некоторые задания. Неуверенность и нервничание еще более ухудшают положение, но это всего лишь усугубляющие факторы а не ключевые

----------


## Michelangelo

> Я как раз про интровертов и говорю.
> Я сам к таким отношусь.
> Мне очень трудно проявить инициативу в знакомстве, продвижению себя. Мне нужен всегда внешний источник инициативы, на который я бы ответил.
> Но это *не мешает никак в профессии* -* в знакомой обстановке, со знакомыми людьми*, или например на форуме, где общение неперсонифицировано, я *почти без труда* справляюсь с этим.
> И поверьте мне, и карьерно (как минимум с точки зрения уровня доходов) и профессионально я вполне состоялся.


 Вы всю жизнь собираетесь работать на одном месте? ) На новом все будет незнакомым поначалу ) И Вы правда считаете, что умение общаться не помогает человеку в любой области жизни - в личной,  профессиональной?? Никто не утверждает, что без этого невозможно жить и сделать карьеру, но думать что в среде программистов эти навыки совершенно не нужны - по крайней мере наивно. Чем больше компания, тем с большим количеством людей приходится так или иначе контактировать, и чем успешнее будут эти контакты - тем проще Вам будет жить )

----------


## 18-я весна

> Вы всю жизнь собираетесь работать на одном месте? )


 Ну так и было в принципе. Последняя моя работа в офисе длилась 13 лет.
И не уходил я потому что было страшно заводить новых знакомых  :smileflag: 
Несколько лет назад я решил эту проблему - фриланс наше все.
С заказчиками общаюсь в письменном виде. И не нужно никакого периода привыкания.




> И Вы правда считаете, что умение общаться не помогает человеку в любой области жизни - в личной,  профессиональной??


 В личной - скорее помогает, да.
Но в профессиональной - спорный вопрос.
Я часто видел новичков, которым вместо того чтобы почитать доки, поэкспериментировать с тем что непонятно, проще задавать элементарные вопросы на форумах или того хуже своим коллегам, отвлекая их от по настоящему серьезных проблем. И получая ответ, который не основан на личном опыте, они забывают на следующий день, и в будущем повторно возвращаются к одним и тем же вопросам.
Такие общительные товарищи - это настоящая беда для командной работы.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Вы всю жизнь собираетесь работать на одном месте? )


 именно этим и ценен специалист, что не попрыгунчик.

----------


## Fallout

> именно этим и ценен специалист, что не попрыгунчик.


 Смотря где и как :smileflag:  одни и теже люди на одном и том же проекте способны в итоге прийти в тупик, очень часто бывает нужна "свежая кровь". В украинских реалиях где без офера от конкурентов не добъешься нормального пересмотра ЗП, где проекты непродолжительны как правило, часто с опаской смотрят на людей которые более трех лет сидели на одно и том же проекте и более 5-7 лет находились в одной и той же компании но на довольно невысоких позициях.

----------


## Michelangelo

> Но в профессиональной - спорный вопрос.
> Я часто видел новичков, которым вместо того чтобы почитать доки, поэкспериментировать с тем что непонятно, проще задавать элементарные вопросы на форумах или того хуже своим коллегам, отвлекая их от по настоящему серьезных проблем. И получая ответ, который не основан на личном опыте, они забывают на следующий день, и в будущем повторно возвращаются к одним и тем же вопросам.
> Такие общительные товарищи - это настоящая беда для командной работы.


 Согласен, но это уже другая крайность. В идеале нужно стремиться к золотой середине )

----------


## Java2012

> именно этим и ценен специалист, что не попрыгунчик.


 Понятие "попрыгунчик" по отношению к IT-специалистам некорректно.
Хотя бы в силу того, что проекты открываются и закрываются, команды набираются и расформировываются, зарплаты растут, и вообще мир в последние годы меняется быстрее, чем раньше.
Не перейдёт человек сам в другое место - его сократят по окончании проекта. А если не сократят, то тут 2 варианта: либо он особо ценный специалист, и его будут просто держать на зарплате между проектами, либо он работает в болоте, где занимаются ерундой, денег больших не платят и менять ничего не собираются. Или вариация 1-го варианта - проектов новых хватает, быстро куда-нибудь пристраивают. Но новых проектов по его части может и не оказаться.

----------


## TenЬ

вопрос по поводу курсов, а какие варианты есть в Киеве?) для того же сишника

----------


## Java2012

> вопрос по поводу курсов, а какие варианты есть в Киеве?) для того же сишника


 В Интернете выложено огромное количество учебных материалов, хороших и разных. Ресурсов - завались. Изучать - не переизучать.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> ЗЫ. Чего же достигнет Ваш сын, если за него все мама будет делать?


  интересно...
а сам то он этого хочет...?
может чтобы только отстали сказал мол ищите...

----------


## AZA_nova

очень хочет, но пока не получается то ли стесняется, то ли не уверен в себе, да и я сама вижу что на все разосланные резюме во многие компании пришел только один ответ с тестовым заданием. Я сама раньше занималась подбором персонала в фирмы, правда в других отраслях, не связанных с IT. Поэтому прекрасно понимаю что он ДОЛЖЕН САМ. В любом случае спасибо за полезную информацию и ссылки, я уже лучше понимаю как ему позиционироваться, куда двигаться. Надеюсь, ему повезет где-то зацепиться и с чего-то начать.

----------


## QA Engineer

> В личной - скорее помогает, да.
> Но в профессиональной - спорный вопрос.
> Я часто видел новичков, которым вместо того чтобы почитать доки, поэкспериментировать с тем что непонятно, проще задавать элементарные вопросы на форумах или того хуже своим коллегам, отвлекая их от по настоящему серьезных проблем. И получая ответ, который не основан на личном опыте, они забывают на следующий день, и в будущем повторно возвращаются к одним и тем же вопросам.
> Такие общительные товарищи - это настоящая беда для командной работы.


  Во многих случаях куда проще спросить и решить вопрос за 5 минут, чем потратить пол дня на танцы с бубнами, поиск и чтение литературы. Так что вы не совсем правы. Случаи бывают разные.

----------


## Peroxide

> Во многих случаях куда проще спросить и решить вопрос за 5 минут, чем потратить пол дня на танцы с бубнами, поиск и чтение литературы. Так что вы не совсем правы. Случаи бывают разные.


 Для таких случаев есть stackoverflow. Практически любой вопрос, который может возникнуть у начинающего, там уже задан и разжёван минимум пару раз, так что даже спрашивать не придётся. Одно дело, когда задают действительно интересный вопрос, когда от отвечающего требуется подсказать направление размышлений, а другое, когда спрашивают, извините, хрень, которую можно при желании за 2 минуты нагуглить.

----------


## Michelangelo

> Для таких случаев есть stackoverflow. Практически любой вопрос, который может возникнуть у начинающего, там уже задан и разжёван минимум пару раз, так что даже спрашивать не придётся. Одно дело, когда задают действительно интересный вопрос, когда от отвечающего требуется подсказать направление размышлений, а другое, когда спрашивают, извините, хрень, которую можно при желании за 2 минуты нагуглить.


 кажется *QA Engineer* именно это и сказал - случаи бывают разные(С) ))))

----------


## 18-я весна

> Во многих случаях куда проще спросить и решить вопрос за 5 минут, чем потратить пол дня на танцы с бубнами, поиск и чтение литературы. Так что вы не совсем правы. Случаи бывают разные.


 Проще кому? Тому, кто спрашивает? Это да. Проще сто раз спросить, чем один раз разобраться.
Именно эти люди и достигают настоящего успеха, ведь не мама за них все делает, а коллеги  :smileflag: ))
Теперь понятно, в чем преимущество экстравертов для карьерного роста.

----------


## Peroxide

> Проще кому? Тому, кто спрашивает? Это да. Проще сто раз спросить, чем один раз разобраться.
> Именно эти люди и достигают настоящего успеха, ведь не мама за них все делает, а коллеги ))
> Теперь понятно, в чем преимущество экстравертов для карьерного роста.


 Я таких посылал ещё в институте :smileflag: )
Не переносил и не переношу шаровиков-затейников. На "дай списать" у меня всегда был стандартный ответ. Я думаю, не надо писать здесь, какой именно.
Поначалу меня за это не любили. К 3-му курсу я делал (за неплохие, по тем временам, как для студента, деньги) курсовые половине группы.
По поводу карьерного роста - да, были среди моих заказчиков и обладатели красных дипломов впоследствии :smileflag: ))

----------


## TenЬ

> В Интернете выложено огромное количество учебных материалов, хороших и разных. Ресурсов - завались. Изучать - не переизучать.


 это по дефолту понятно)
но для нуля курсы будут быстрее, плюс возможность задать вопрос на месте у спеца, от примитива и выше.
Просто у нас в Одессе я знаю какие есть, а вот в Киеве не очень, поэтому и спрашиваю, может кто слышал или был на таких и есть позитивный отзыв.

----------


## CHDS

мне кажется, что на одесском форуме искать киевские курсы неразумно.
в Киеве есть люксофт и есть вероятность, что политика у них такая же, как и в Одессе (с бенчем и т.п.), но я не знаю точно
остальное - загляните на киевские тематические форумы

----------


## TenЬ

> мне кажется, что на одесском форуме искать киевские курсы неразумно.
> в Киеве есть люксофт и есть вероятность, что политика у них такая же, как и в Одессе (с бенчем и т.п.), но я не знаю точно
> остальное - загляните на киевские тематические форумы


 филиалы и офисы компании, часто между собой связаны и работая в Одессе можно знать, что предоставляет компания в другом городе, тем более Киев вроде не так далеко и довольно посещаемый - конференции, трененги и т.д.

----------


## QA Engineer

> Для таких случаев есть stackoverflow. Практически любой вопрос, который может возникнуть у начинающего, там уже задан и разжёван минимум пару раз, так что даже спрашивать не придётся. Одно дело, когда задают действительно интересный вопрос, когда от отвечающего требуется подсказать направление размышлений, а другое, когда спрашивают, извините, хрень, которую можно при желании за 2 минуты нагуглить.


  Ну давайте не будем разводить полемику, я же сказал что бывают случаи разные, и такие когда спросить рациоанальнее. Я не говорю про частный случай, когда дают всякого рода документацию и говорят "вот с ней и работай"и к вам приходят с вопросом на коорый есть ответ в доках. Вы приводите частные случаи, я говорю в общем. Нельзя утверждать что-то не зная достаточно информации. Из моего опыта, даже по продукту, очень часто намного быстрее и эффективнее просто спросить у коллеги, чем рыть документацию ( не факт что там будет ответ). Хотя со стороны отвечающего, согласен, раздражает когда спрашивают элементарные впросы. Да и личного общения никто не отменял. Во многом это гораздо приятнее чем общение с гуглом. =)))) 
Вы заведомо себя ставите в положение "Я неимоверно крут, настолько крут что твои вопросы не достойны моего ответа." Я считаю это не правильно. Ну в общем вы поняли ))) 




> Проще кому? Тому, кто спрашивает? Это да. Проще сто раз спросить, чем один раз разобраться.
> Именно эти люди и достигают настоящего успеха, ведь не мама за них все делает, а коллеги ))
> Теперь понятно, в чем преимущество экстравертов для карьерного роста.


 Это вообще к чему сказано было?

----------


## Alexander90

Ребята Help! К весне хочу устроиться QA, знаний кроме Р.Савина, О.Релли по JS и php основ, как таковых нет. Что учить надо больше, Java, PHP, JS, SQL ? на все просто времени нет =(

----------


## titans

> Ребята Help! К весне хочу устроиться QA, знаний кроме Р.Савина, О.Релли по JS и php основ, как таковых нет. Что учить надо больше, Java, PHP, JS, SQL ? на все просто времени нет =(


 На мой взгляд:
1)Неподъемная задача.
2) Java, PHP, JS, SQL-Это все таки программирование. QA-должен это знать по стольку по скольку. Если бы вы написали "хочу заниматься автоматическим тестированием"- то вам прямая дорога в Java. А QA  как повезет с вакансией. Можно начать с ручного тестирования а там дорасти и до QA. Например в логике там спрашивают все по чуть-чуть (по крайне мере раньше так было): сети,администрирование, программирование, базы данных.Английский важен. Ну и собственно азы тестирования.

----------


## IspanioL

> Ребята Help! К весне хочу устроиться QA, знаний кроме Р.Савина, О.Релли по JS и php основ, как таковых нет. Что учить надо больше, Java, PHP, JS, SQL ? на все просто времени нет =(


 Ваши знания по JS и php крайне мало пригодятся, если вы хотите работать QA. Лучше разберитесь в процессе тестирования, видах тестирования (ручное/автоматическое), black box, системы интеграции(Jenkins), автоматическая сборка проектов и запуск тестов и прочее.

----------


## IspanioL

> Ребята Help! К весне хочу устроиться QA, знаний кроме Р.Савина, О.Релли по JS и php основ, как таковых нет. Что учить надо больше, Java, PHP, JS, SQL ? на все просто времени нет =(


 Ваши знания по JS и php крайне мало пригодятся, если вы хотите работать QA. Лучше разберитесь в процессе тестирования, видах тестирования (ручное/автоматическое), black box, системы интеграции(Jenkins), автоматическая сборка проектов и запуск тестов и прочее.

----------


## Java2012

Selenium шо-то никто не вспомнил...

----------


## Malgin

Привет ! А можно попросить добавить компанию DataArt ? Наш офис  в Одессе открылся этим летом.

----------


## Andreas

> Привет ! А можно попросить добавить компанию DataArt ? Наш офис  в Одессе открылся этим летом.


 и что тебе это даст? будешь один с 0,35% висеть в рейтинге?
или это дело принципа? )

----------


## gantalay

> и что тебе это даст? будешь один с 0,35% висеть в рейтинге?
> или это дело принципа? )


 просто компанией так могут интересоваться если она в списке, на сколько я знаю они дето на фонтане обосновались в районе 4 станции, у меня откудато есть магнитик на холодильник с рекламой DataArt  :smileflag:  тока непоню откуда

----------


## Andreas

> просто компанией так могут интересоваться если она в списке, на сколько я знаю они дето на фонтане обосновались в районе 4 станции, у меня откудато есть магнитик на холодильник с рекламой DataArt  тока непоню откуда


 ты серьезно думаешь что компанией будут интересоваться если она в списке? )
поверь мне, это важно только для первой двадцатки всех тех рейтингов что выкладываются на dou.ua
а на список вверху я вообще не смотрю, если все будет хорошо, то я лучше буду работать в той конторе что тут не представлена и дальше, по возможности избегая весь этот список

----------


## Malgin

> и что тебе это даст? будешь один с 0,35% висеть в рейтинге?
> или это дело принципа? )


 Скорее да, дело принципа, просто хочется видеть свою компанию в голосовалке) 
Да и если будут составлять голосовалку на 2013 год, больше шанс что про нас не забудут.

----------


## Malgin

> просто компанией так могут интересоваться если она в списке, на сколько я знаю они дето на фонтане обосновались в районе 4 станции, у меня откудато есть магнитик на холодильник с рекламой DataArt  тока непоню откуда


 Мы уже переехали из офиса на Фонтане, сейчас офис находится на пр. Шевченко.

----------


## Gallina61

> ты серьезно думаешь что компанией будут интересоваться если она в списке? )
> поверь мне, это важно только для первой двадцатки всех тех рейтингов что выкладываются на dou.ua
> а на список вверху я вообще не смотрю, если все будет хорошо, то я лучше буду работать в той конторе что тут не представлена и дальше, по возможности избегая весь этот список


 Нечего плохого нет, что компанию добавят)

----------


## shimbo

подскажите, плиз, кто что слышал о компании IT Design?

----------


## gantalay

> ты серьезно думаешь что компанией будут интересоваться если она в списке? )
> поверь мне, это важно только для первой двадцатки всех тех рейтингов что выкладываются на dou.ua
> а на список вверху я вообще не смотрю, если все будет хорошо, то я лучше буду работать в той конторе что тут не представлена и дальше, по возможности избегая весь этот список


 ну ведь это не кого не к чему не обязывает, 5 человеков не посмотрят один посмотрит

----------


## timurets

Доброго времени суток. А кто-то что-то знает про Борисенко Е.С. ФЛП?

----------


## Andreas

> Доброго времени суток. А кто-то что-то знает про Борисенко Е.С. ФЛП?


 боюсь что кроме тех 4 ссылок, что появляются в google по этому поводу, вряд ли кто-то что скажет )
еще и связанное как-то с морскими перевозками...
что вы хотите услышать?

----------


## timurets

Интересно было узнать о компании (как долго работают?). Думал может кто-то работает и сидит здесь.

----------


## Chief_

Elephant Head Software Кто-то что-то слышал про них?

----------


## kulikar

Что-то мало как-то контор в списке... Это не тянет на полный список) Да и IT разные сферы есть (Java, .NET, PHP, C++ и т.д.). Сколько работников должно быть в фирме, чтобы она попала сюда? Вообще интересно какой средний размер конторы в нашем сити?

----------


## Fallout

> Что-то мало как-то контор в списке... Это не тянет на полный список) Да и IT разные сферы есть (Java, .NET, PHP, C++ и т.д.). Сколько работников должно быть в фирме, чтобы она попала сюда? Вообще интересно какой средний размер конторы в нашем сити?


 Судя потому что в этом списке есть и небольшие конторы то от 10 чел, но думается это не единственный критерий.
А средний размер похоже около 50 - 100 чел

----------


## CHDS

Судя по всему, список наполнялся по мере появления отзывов о компаниях, а потом людей задолбало добавлять.
Учитывая кол-во указавших "Другая", в списке далеко не все компании Одессы ;-)

----------


## kulikar

Понятн, что не все. В Дубль-ГИСе я насчитал около 1,5 сотни веб и софт студий. И это только легально работающие и зарегавшиеся там.

----------


## Fallout

> Понятн, что не все. В Дубль-ГИСе я насчитал около 1,5 сотни веб и софт студий. И это только легально работающие и зарегавшиеся там.


 Сколько там непосредственно разработчиков в этих веб студиях?

----------


## kulikar

Ну разные ж бывают. Может быть 2-3-7-10-20 и больше...

----------


## Lourelin

Кто нибудь слышал о Клауд Консалтинг? Есть ли их филиал в Одессе?

----------


## Porcelain

> Проще кому? Тому, кто спрашивает? Это да. Проще сто раз спросить, чем один раз разобраться.
> Именно эти люди и достигают настоящего успеха, ведь не мама за них все делает, а коллеги )
> Теперь понятно, в чем преимущество экстравертов для карьерного роста.


 Вы правы, есть люди, которые самыми банальными вопросами отвлекают других, лишь бы не гуглить, и делают это систематически. Знаю таких  :smileflag: ) Но ведь всегда можно вежливо отказать тому, за кем замечены такие тенденции  :smileflag:  И все-таки, если речь идет о специфических для проекта вопросах, то лучше не тратить полдня на различные поиски, а спросить коллегу, который наверняка знает или сталкивался с этим. Это лучше в первую очередь для команды - задачи выполняются быстрее и результативнее, меньше блокеров. Да и опять же - повод для общения и обсуждений. Я, когда ко мне приходят с вопросами, совсем не раздражаюсь, если, конечно, вопрос не глупый. Это часть рабочего процесса. В принципе, на моем текущем проекте это приветствуется, в отличие от безрезультатного просиживания. 
На одних подсказках коллег карьеру не сделаешь  :smileflag: )

----------


## TUDEAL

А Microsoft где епть?

----------


## CHDS

в Одессе нет представительства

----------


## TUDEAL

Разве? А у меня несколько иные сведения, с недавних пор уже есть.

----------


## TUDEAL

Не может быть дыма без огня. Сотрудники есть, а представительства нет, не странно ли?)

----------


## Stef

можно числиться в Киевском офисе а работать из Одессы.  :smileflag:

----------


## Java2012

Есть какие-нибудь IT-компании в центре города, и при этом позволяющие очень гибкий график работы? Где можно прийти в один день пораньше, в другой попозже, вечером уйти надолго (всё это в стабильном и предсказуемом порядке), поздним вечером прийти доделывать работу.

----------


## Andreas

> Есть какие-нибудь IT-компании в центре города, и при этом позволяющие очень гибкий график работы? Где можно прийти в один день пораньше, в другой попозже, вечером уйти надолго (всё это в стабильном и предсказуемом порядке), поздним вечером прийти доделывать работу.


 а при чем тут центр города?
второе - чтобы иметь возможность так делать, сначала надо зарекомендовать себя, и это на любой фирме, если ты не фрилансер!
хотя есть уникумы с жестким графиком работы, видимо кому-то подходит, только производительность такой работы никакая!

----------


## Fallout

> а при чем тут центр города?
> второе - чтобы иметь возможность так делать, сначала надо зарекомендовать себя, и это на любой фирме, если ты не фрилансер!
> хотя есть уникумы с жестким графиком работы, видимо кому-то подходит, только производительность такой работы никакая!


 Наверно просто центр по расположению подходит

На практике во многих фирмах/проектах бывает относительно свободный график, но он свободный в обе стороны - часто бывает так что надо и поработать побольше в день и возможно и выходные часто внезапно, и это не овертайм, это тот же свободный график

А если же график у человека по которому он хочет работать еще и предсказуем и стабилен то это упрощает

----------


## Java2012

*Andreas*,



> Наверно просто центр по расположению подходит


 Очевидно же.

----------


## Alyende

А кто что может сказать о компании Инфомир?

----------


## MuhaCC

> Есть какие-нибудь IT-компании в центре города, и при этом позволяющие очень гибкий график работы? Где можно прийти в один день пораньше, в другой попозже, вечером уйти надолго (всё это в стабильном и предсказуемом порядке), поздним вечером прийти доделывать работу.


 Эм... ну, я подозреваю, что это ещё и от проекта зависит, если контора крупная. От тим-лида тоже, походу, зависит, вот с ним и договариваться.))) Как вариант - подобрать проект на мейнтейнансе, где тикетов немного сыпется - тогда и присутствие на рабочем месте не столь критично, как на со свежеполученным чендж-реквестом с туевой хучей работы.

----------


## Peroxide

> Есть какие-нибудь IT-компании в центре города, и при этом позволяющие очень гибкий график работы? Где можно прийти в один день пораньше, в другой попозже, вечером уйти надолго (всё это в стабильном и предсказуемом порядке), поздним вечером прийти доделывать работу.


 В случае, когда тимлид в другом городе/стране, такой проблемы вообще нет, можно хоть из дома работать, был бы дома нормальный интернет.
У нас много таких товарищей, которых я в глаза никогда не видел и которые в офисе появляются только за зарплатой или на корпоративе)

----------


## Fallout

> В случае, когда тимлид в другом городе/стране, такой проблемы вообще нет, можно хоть из дома работать, был бы дома нормальный интернет.
> У нас много таких товарищей, которых я в глаза никогда не видел и которые в офисе появляются только за зарплатой или на корпоративе)


 Так дело не в работе в офисе/не в офисе, а в графике. Требование находится в работе не зависит от удаленности тимлида, а скорее от принятых процессов и правил

----------


## ВоздушнаяЗмейка

А как часто появляются вакансии для разработчиков джава джуниоров? И где набраться опыта, если везде требуют с опытом коммерческим?

----------


## Fallout

> А как часто появляются вакансии для разработчиков джава джуниоров? И где набраться опыта, если везде требуют с опытом коммерческим?


 Появляются, так как все равно достаточно работы и для джуниоров, а вчерашние джуниоры уже выросли. Не все конторы требуют с коммерческим опытом, один из самых простых способов попасть туда через курсы которые ведут работники какой либо конторы

----------


## Andreas

> девушка хочет быть программистом жава? мозг закипел! может сразу в космонафты?


 а пацан в 23 года не научился толерантности? мозг закипел! может сразу в школу вежливости?
тем более что даже в Одессе найдется немало девушек куда лучше тебя (критерий Заработок) программирующих на Java

зайди для интереса на DOU - по статистике девушки не программируют на 99,9% только на Pyton!

----------


## ВоздушнаяЗмейка

> Появляются, так как все равно достаточно работы и для джуниоров, а вчерашние джуниоры уже выросли. Не все конторы требуют с коммерческим опытом, один из самых простых способов попасть туда через курсы которые ведут работники какой либо конторы


 А какие еще кроме Люксофта проводят, не знаете?

----------


## Cornelius

> А какие еще кроме Люксофта проводят, не знаете?


 Попробуйте Provectus. Знаю, что иногда набирают с базовыми знаниями + английский + "человек чтоб был хороший". Там очень хороший коллектив. Да и вообще компания очень хорошая - работал там пол года назад

----------


## Fallout

> А какие еще кроме Люксофта проводят, не знаете?


 NetCracker, TPE бывает, вот еще что то открылось http://itschool-hillel.org/, там типа Provectus IT и SoftTechnics

----------


## Java2012

> Да и вообще компания очень хорошая - работал там пол года назад


 А из-за чего расстались, если не секрет?

----------


## Cornelius

> А из-за чего расстались, если не секрет?


 В Провектусе работал джуниором - не скоро бы вырос. Ушел в другую компанию на другие деньги миддлом, подняв теоретический уровень дома.

----------


## DevelopeR

> девушка хочет быть программистом жава? мозг закипел! может сразу в космонафты?


 А, так это тебя уволили, ну теперь ясно, за что  :smileflag:

----------


## Java2012

> А, так это тебя уволили, ну теперь ясно, за что


 Похоже на то.
Девушек-программисток недолюбливает.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Попробуйте Provectus. Знаю, что иногда набирают с базовыми знаниями + английский + "человек чтоб был хороший". Там очень хороший коллектив. Да и вообще компания очень хорошая - работал там пол года назад


 И правда - Provectus интересная компания с очень дружным коллективом, демократичным руководством и просто шикарным видом с крыши.  :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

> Похоже на то.
> Девушек-программисток недолюбливает.


 хехе, теперь в ближайшее время всем эйчарам по имени Роман 23х лет во всех компаниях, нечего не светит)

----------


## Gaika

> девушка хочет быть программистом жава? мозг закипел! может сразу в космонафты?


 Дорогой мой (или дорогая), неизвестный мне, недруг. Я не знаю, какие мотивы подвигли Вас на то, чтобы зарегистрировавшись под моим именем, писать здесь различные гадости о людях, которые мне дороги и которых я готов защищать, несмотря на то, что они сейчас по незнанию дела поносят меня. Но разница между нами в том, что я готов им это простить, ведь я помню, к примеру, куда Д.Б. ходит на йогу, или какого цвета узелок носит на запястье, я помню вуз, в котором училась К.Б. и я помню, какие привычки во мне ее раздражали. Вы же ничего этого не помните и помнить не можете, но я готов извинить и вас и попросить прощения, если я, вопреки собственному желанию, когда-то чем-то Вас обидел. Если Вам есть что предьявить мне лично - пожалуйста, своих контактных данных я никогда не скрывал, уж Вам то не знать об этом. Вот ссылки на мои профили в соцсетях vk.com/roman_kondrashov m.facebook.com/roman.kondrashov.50?refid=17 (не уверен, можно ли постить ссылки), вот мой номер +380933525146, вот мой и-мейл [email protected] Хотите, могу даже дать какой-нибудь совет. 
Правду говорить всегда легко и приятно и эта правда в том, что, как писал Ницше, яд змеи не способен убить дракона (я, знаете ли, с детства питаю страсть к драконам).
Дальше будет следующее: вас попросят удалить все ваши комментарии, заморозить (кажется это так называется) ваш аккаунт и продолжать жить своей жизнью - надеюсь, она у вас интересная. 
Моих дорогих коллег Д. и К. я также попросил бы унять свой пыл и быть благоразумнее. Нам с вами девочки незачем делить на троих то, что унесет и один.
В завершение, хотел бы еще раз извынится перед HR's, если я в чем- то был виноват и поблагодарить мою любимую П., чьим аккаунтом, за неимением собственного, я воспользовался дабы написать этот пост.
Реальный, 
даже больше чем обычно, 
Роман Кондрашов

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

Модераторы, почистите тему, пожалуйста.
Пацан, прекращай ныть (затрудняюсь , в какой ник к тебе там обратиться), а делом иди что-то доказывай болтовня не внушает доверия никому, дело, дело и еще раз дело.  

To all: кто-то знает, что это за  курсы http://itschool-hillel.org/ ? от кого они, какой уровень преподавания?

----------


## arifmelik

> Модераторы, почистите тему, пожалуйста.
> Пацан, прекращай ныть (затрудняюсь , в какой ник к тебе там обратиться), а делом иди что-то доказывай болтовня не внушает доверия никому, дело, дело и еще раз дело.  
> 
> To all: кто-то знает, что это за  курсы http://itschool-hillel.org/ ? *от кого они*, какой уровень преподавания?


 http://itschool-hillel.org/page/partners

----------


## [email protected]

> А как часто появляются вакансии для разработчиков джава джуниоров? И где набраться опыта, если везде требуют с опытом коммерческим?


 Если у вас более чем теоретический интерес, пишите в личку - подскажу, помогу чем могу  :smileflag:

----------


## DevelopeR

> В завершение, хотел бы еще раз извынится перед HR's, если я в чем- то был виноват и поблагодарить мою любимую П., чьим аккаунтом, за неимением собственного, я воспользовался дабы написать этот пост.
> Реальный, 
> даже больше чем обычно, 
> Роман Кондрашов


 Уважаемый, на собеседованиях в других компаниях вы тоже ничего плохого о прошлых местах работы никогда не говорили, или это тоже были не вы?  :smileflag:

----------


## Cornelius

Ребята, вопрос по теме:
Есть какие-нибудь форумы или что-то еще для поиска удаленной работы в качестве QA. Можно сдельно или по вечерам/ночью.

Заранее спасибо за ответы или ссылки.

----------


## shipr

> Можно сдельно или по вечерам/ночью.


 хром и огнелис платят за найденные баги.

----------


## Cornelius

> хром и огнелис платят за найденные баги.


 Ок, спасибо! Будем смотреть  :smileflag:

----------


## ToRTiK

Кто-то встречал ИТ компании которые могут дать кредит на жилье?

----------


## Fallout

> Кто-то встречал ИТ компании которые могут дать кредит на жилье?


 Долгонуть деньжат но не прям уж много - возможно, ито сугубо индивидуально, но чтоб кредит, это не при текущих юридических взаимоотношениях

Да и зачем кредит то? Можно снимать жилье и потом поднакопив купить

----------


## cONST

> Кто-то встречал ИТ компании которые могут дать кредит на жилье?


 Давным давно, Телекарт-Прибор помогал особо ценным сотрудникам с жильём. Но, это было давно и неправда...
Сейчас не те времена. Совершенно.

----------


## ToRTiK

Ну это да. Снимать то кажется дешевле, но если учесть что собирать примерно 5 лет = 60 месяцев * 300$ - 18 000$...Практически теже деньги в банке нужно отдать как проценты, если брать кредит на 40 тыс. на 5 лет под 20 - 22%. Вопрос только в том дадут ли? Ну и + лучше вкладываться в свое жилье, чем в чужое ))) Всякие ипотеки это мне не близко...просто осваивал просторы интернета....

----------


## Fallout

> Ну это да. Снимать то кажется дешевле, но если учесть что собирать примерно 5 лет = 60 месяцев * 300$ - 18 000$...Практически теже деньги в банке нужно отдать как проценты, если брать кредит на 40 тыс. на 5 лет под 20 - 22%. Вопрос только в том дадут ли? Ну и + лучше вкладываться в свое жилье, чем в чужое ))) Всякие ипотеки это мне не близко...просто осваивал просторы интернета....


 Свое жилье тоже требует затрат так что там выигрыш не в 300$ а меньше. И еще в съемном жилье есть кой какие приимушества вроде быстрой смены если вдруг что перестало нравится. Так что кредит выгодно брать если это $20-25к. 
Причем учитывая рост ЗП по отрасли было бы интересно наблюдать ситуацию если бы кто взял кредит у работодателя несколько лет назад. Да и даже без роста ЗП в отрасли есть рост самого специалиста особенно на первых этапах, так что кредит у работодателя должен быть беспроцентным чтоб не прогадать работнику

----------


## ERro

Всем доброго времени суток. Хотел поинтересоваться у знающих, какие из вышеперечисленных IT компаний берут студентов на летнюю практику?

----------


## Andreas

> Всем доброго времени суток. Хотел поинтересоваться у знающих, какие из вышеперечисленных IT компаний берут студентов на летнюю практику?


 в IT-конторах нет такого понятия как летняя практика, это тебе не ресторан в Аркадии...
а на постоянную практику с возможным трудоустройством - читай ответ выше, уже задавали

----------


## ToRTiK

> Всем доброго времени суток. Хотел поинтересоваться у знающих, какие из вышеперечисленных IT компаний берут студентов на летнюю практику?


 В Люксофте есть "бенч" - обучение, с последующим трудоустройством, нужно отослать резюме и подождать пока будет набор, во время ожидания желательно подготовиться к собеседованию...Набор есть на С++(преимущественно) и на Java(на сколько я знаю было 2 набора, сейчас идет 3, но в основном надо QA(java), но обучают их совместно с девелоперами)... если я правильно понял вопрос. Если просто нужно на "учебной" практике где-то пересидеть, то тогда не знаю.

----------


## Stef

> в IT-конторах нет такого понятия как летняя практика, это тебе не ресторан в Аркадии...
> а на постоянную практику с возможным трудоустройством - читай ответ выше, уже задавали


 не ресторан в Аркадии ))) как это гордо звучит
Вот Гугл, видимо, ресторан в Аркадии  :smileflag: 
http://www.google.com/jobs/students/tech/internships/

----------


## Fallout

> не ресторан в Аркадии ))) как это гордо звучит
> Вот Гугл, видимо, ресторан в Аркадии 
> http://www.google.com/jobs/students/tech/internships/


 Гугл уже офис и в Одессе открыл? :smileflag:

----------


## Stef

> Гугл уже офис и в Одессе открыл?


 Уважаемый Андреас обобщил понятие IT-контор без фильтра по региону.
Кроме того, даже если предположить, что ресторан в Аркадии можно сравнить только с одесскими айти конторами, - то могу отметить, что лично я был на летней практике в одной из компаний списка году эдак в 2003 или 2004.

----------


## Fallout

> Уважаемый Андреас обобщил понятие IT-контор без фильтра по региону.
> Кроме того, даже если предположить, что ресторан в Аркадии можно сравнить только с одесскими айти конторами, - то могу отметить, что лично я был на летней практике в одной из компаний списка году эдак в 2003 или 2004.


 Только три месяца? обычно же на постсоветком пространстве это могут назваьт как угодно, а просто просеят народ и предложат работать на постоянно. Иное навряд ли верится что выгодно при наших реалиях, масштабы компаний не те, чтоб ждать людей годами кто на практике отметится

----------


## Andreas

> Уважаемый Андреас обобщил понятие IT-контор без фильтра по региону.
> Кроме того, даже если предположить, что ресторан в Аркадии можно сравнить только с одесскими айти конторами, - то могу отметить, что лично я был на летней практике в одной из компаний списка году эдак в 2003 или 2004.


 а я и не собирался включать в данное понятие конторы не из Украины, т.к. речь в теме о них вообще не идет
а по сути, "летняя практика" и "IT-контора" понятия несовместимые, так же как и работа "официанта" и "фриланс"

а то что происходит в американских корпорациях это совсем другой разговор!

----------


## gantalay

> не ресторан в Аркадии ))) как это гордо звучит
> Вот Гугл, видимо, ресторан в Аркадии 
> http://www.google.com/jobs/students/tech/internships/


 ты видел регионы куда берут?

----------


## Stef

> Только три месяца? обычно же на постсоветком пространстве это могут назваьт как угодно, а просто просеят народ и предложат работать на постоянно. Иное навряд ли верится что выгодно при наших реалиях, масштабы компаний не те, чтоб ждать людей годами кто на практике отметится


 


> а я и не собирался включать в данное понятие конторы не из Украины, т.к. речь в теме о них вообще не идет
> а по сути, "летняя практика" и "IT-контора" понятия несовместимые, так же как и работа "официанта" и "фриланс"
> 
> а то что происходит в американских корпорациях это совсем другой разговор!


 У меня было только 3 месяца, июнь-август и это была одесская IT-контора которая существовала в 2003(?) и есть в списке сейчас  :smileflag: 

Вот вам пример из российской федерации: http://au-student.blogspot.com/2011/08/blog-post.html не американские корпорации - а летняя практика есть, о чудо!

----------


## Fallout

> У меня было только 3 месяца, июнь-август и это была одесская IT-контора которая существовала в 2003(?) и есть в списке сейчас 
> 
> Вот вам пример из российской федерации: http://au-student.blogspot.com/2011/08/blog-post.html не американские корпорации - а летняя практика есть, о чудо!


 Внезапно по вашей же ссылке оказывается не совсем летняя практика, а такая себе практика с трудоустройством о которых я и писал, или даже трудоустройство с неоплачиваемым испытательным сроком, просто если это происходит летом то вполне это можно назвать это действо летней:

_ Насчет продолжения. В университете настаивают, чтобы мы ушли с работы на время учебы. Но, я думаю, никто силой не заставит._

Я также могу предположить что в Вашем случае летняя практика пусть не для Вас, но для других тоже закончилась трудоустройством

----------


## shipr

> Я также могу предположить что в Вашем случае летняя практика пусть не для Вас, но для других тоже закончилась трудоустройством


 на что работодатели только не идут чтобы заполучить программера.

----------


## Cornelius

> на что работодатели только не идут чтобы заполучить программера.


 А разве это плохо?  :smileflag:

----------


## Java2012

> на что работодатели только не идут чтобы заполучить программера.


 Хорошего программера.

----------


## Alek83

> на что работодатели только не идут чтобы заполучить программера.


 Хочу пульт с двумя кнопками  :smileflag:

----------


## Luxoft

> Всем доброго времени суток. Хотел поинтересоваться у знающих, какие из вышеперечисленных IT компаний берут студентов на летнюю практику?


 Добрый день.  В нашей компании есть летняя практика, но количество мест ограничено. Пришлите ваше резюме, я передам его сотруднику, который отвечает за набор на неё. Укажите в теме письма, что вас интересует летняя практика .

----------


## kulikar

Кто что скажет о конторе "укрвебпром?"

----------


## Val-lia

Кто-то знает, компании, которые работают с разработчиками как с ЧП, Люксофт, Сиклум, Лохайка и т.п. - это единственный способ оформления сотрудничества, что они предлагают, или так или никак?
Например, по ТК с трудовой, пускай и без белой з\п, как вариант может рассмотриваться?

----------


## Andreas

> Кто-то знает, компании, которые работают с разработчиками как с ЧП, Люксофт, Сиклум, Лохайка и т.п. - это единственный способ оформления сотрудничества, что они предлагают, или так или никак?
> Например, по ТК с трудовой, пускай и без белой з\п, как вариант может рассмотриваться?


 Я думаю они вам скажут без проблем, только все налоги будут идти с вашей ЗП

----------


## cONST

> Я думаю они вам скажут без проблем, только все налоги будут идти с вашей ЗП


 Если не застремаются девушку 27-летнюю на таких условиях брать. Не ровен час, в декрет соберётся  :smileflag:  Впрочем, Лохайка, СПД-девушек декретниц даже очень не обижает.

Неткрекер работает по совсем белой зарплате, вот только Net salary получается много ниже, чем у тех, кто по СПД работает.

----------


## Val-lia

Вопрос не о налогах, а о нежелании связываться с налоговой системой Украины как СПД.

Например, оформление на официальную зп в 2000-2500 грн., и никаких СПД.
Так может получиться?
(девушка в декрет уже не собирается  :smileflag:  )

----------


## cONST

Девушка собирается сокрывать доходы  Это ещё штраф или уже статья ? )))

Думаю, что можно договориться со всеми, правда обычно народ наоборот стремится получать деньги максимально "по-белому", чтобы кредиты-машины брать. Ничего страшного в налоговой и СПД, кстати, не вижу. А вот такая "серая" схема, как по мне крайне ненадёжна - кто знает, какая моча нашим 450 дармоедам в голову завтра стукнет ?

----------


## Java2012

> Девушка собирается сокрывать доходы


 "Вы так говорите, как будто это что-то плохое" (c)

----------


## Andreas

Вообще по большей части у нас компании строго ранжированы, либо она работает полностью по белому либо наоборот - все работают полностью через СПД. Есть исключения если не ошибаюсь в Лохике, где дается выбор, но утверждать не буду.

----------


## CHDS

А разве не ввели 5% налог для ИТ-компаний работающих не с СПД? мне казалось, что сейчас разницы с налогами уже нет никакой между СПД и штатом

----------


## Andreas

> А разве не ввели 5% налог для ИТ-компаний работающих не с СПД? мне казалось, что сейчас разницы с налогами уже нет никакой между СПД и штатом


 по моей информации переход на такую систему налогооблажения почти нереален, инфа от одного из руководителей IT-конторы в Одессе
это для лохов в телевизаре объявлено что вот какие мы хорошие - теперь IT-конторы могут кучу денег сэкономить, в реальности как обычно

----------


## MuhaCC

> А разве не ввели 5% налог для ИТ-компаний работающих не с СПД? мне казалось, что сейчас разницы с налогами уже нет никакой между СПД и штатом


 Тпру. А 5% налог на что? Это который на прибыль или другой какой-то? Если на прибыль - то аутсорсерам от него ни горячо, ни холодно.

----------


## cONST

> Тпру. А 5% налог на что? Это который на прибыль или другой какой-то? Если на прибыль - то аутсорсерам от него ни горячо, ни холодно.


 На прибыль, то есть его, компания должна заплатить лишь с той суммы, которая у неё осталась от дохода после выплаты всех зарплат, аренд и "коммунальных услуг" (как написал Andreas, если сможет перейти на эту схему). Именно поэтому, 5-процентные "покращення" вряд ли повлияют на применение спд-шных схем.




> ну-ну ))))


 Я ни разу не защищаю эту схему, и прекрасно осознаю все её недостатки для сотрудника, как со стороны компании (отсутствие "больничных", простота увольнения, и прочее, поскольку номинально ты не сотрудник), с другой стороны, это вопрос порядочности компании, а про случаи непорядочности я ещё не слышал. Но, по сравнению с "оформиться на 2000 грн и в пять раз больше получать в конверте", спд выглядит намного приятнее (кредиты, посольства, и т.п.). Общение же с налоговой происходит не так часто, чтобы причинять дискомфорт и лучше сдать отчёт раз в квартал, чем пояснять, на какие доходы ты купил новую машину при зарплате 2000 грн в месяц (сегодня этого вроде ещё нет, но государство активно работает в этом направлении).

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> А разве не ввели 5% налог для ИТ-компаний работающих не с СПД? мне казалось, что сейчас разницы с налогами уже нет никакой между СПД и штатом


  как мне нравятся подобные манипуляции с цифрами... особенно со стороны заинтересованных органов...
когда говорят одно и скромно умалчивают другое...
говорят про налоги для налоговой... и 5% это немного... но скромно умалчивают про пенсионные и прочие отчисления...
а это уже далеко не 5%...

----------


## sargarian

> Кто что скажет о конторе "укрвебпром?"


 Обычная прокуренная веб-студия, которых куча в городе, откололась от bridge, рулят ей 2 почтенных (это фамилии) близнеца. Ничего особенного.

----------


## SergeyV1986

Да junior QA (тестировщики) у которых опыта работы нет, просто не могут даже на 100 у.е. устроиться я молчу уже про 200  :smileflag:  
Только своих берут знакомых, просто нет слов. А если нет знакомы? Если есть большое желание! - о, да точно, все равно вы не подходите! У Вас же опыта нет? Так подскажите с какого хрена он появиться если трудоголик никому не нужен! Медведь даже может научиться ездить на велосипеде, так любой все выучит на работе (и знания перейдут технические, английский а также закаленный дух). А заберите у него велосипед на пару дней, он забудет как на нем ездить. Новичку тяжело удержать хоть треть знаний.
Если для такого кандидата у Вас есть вакансия пишите мне, я с радостью вышлю свое резюме, а также буду работать много ведь этого очень хочется. 
P. S. Мне не важен размер зарплаты, мне нужны знания и навыки!

----------


## Fallout

> Да junior QA (тестировщики) у которых опыта работы нет, просто не могут даже на 100 у.е. устроиться я молчу уже про 200  
> Только своих берут знакомых, просто нет слов. А если нет знакомы? Если есть большое желание! - о, да точно, все равно вы не подходите! У Вас же опыта нет? Так подскажите с какого хрена он появиться если трудоголик никому не нужен! Медведь даже может научиться ездить на велосипеде, так любой все выучит на работе (и знания перейдут технические, английский а также закаленный дух). А заберите у него велосипед на пару дней, он забудет как на нем ездить. Новичку тяжело удержать хоть треть знаний.
> Если для такого кандидата у Вас есть вакансия пишите мне, я с радостью вышлю свое резюме, а также буду работать много ведь этого очень хочется. 
> P. S. Мне не важен размер зарплаты, мне нужны знания и навыки!


 Надеюсь вы понимаете что знания и навыки уже должны быть даже на junior позицию, а не только большое желание

----------


## 18-я весна

> Да junior QA (тестировщики) у которых опыта работы нет, просто не могут даже на 100 у.е. устроиться я молчу уже про 200  
> Только своих берут знакомых, просто нет слов. А если нет знакомы? Если есть большое желание! - о, да точно, все равно вы не подходите! У Вас же опыта нет? Так подскажите с какого хрена он появиться если трудоголик никому не нужен! Медведь даже может научиться ездить на велосипеде, так любой все выучит на работе (и знания перейдут технические, английский а также закаленный дух). А заберите у него велосипед на пару дней, он забудет как на нем ездить. Новичку тяжело удержать хоть треть знаний.
> Если для такого кандидата у Вас есть вакансия пишите мне, я с радостью вышлю свое резюме, а также буду работать много ведь этого очень хочется. 
> P. S. Мне не важен размер зарплаты, мне нужны знания и навыки!


 Судя по отзывам моих знакомых, есть куча контор, в которых тестировщики целыми днями играют вместо работы.
Естественно на такое теплое место не берут кого попало, только профессионалов  :smileflag:

----------


## gantalay

> Да junior QA (тестировщики) у которых опыта работы нет, просто не могут даже на 100 у.е. устроиться я молчу уже про 200  
> Только своих берут знакомых, просто нет слов. А если нет знакомы? Если есть большое желание! - о, да точно, все равно вы не подходите! У Вас же опыта нет? Так подскажите с какого хрена он появиться если трудоголик никому не нужен! Медведь даже может научиться ездить на велосипеде, так любой все выучит на работе (и знания перейдут технические, английский а также закаленный дух). А заберите у него велосипед на пару дней, он забудет как на нем ездить. Новичку тяжело удержать хоть треть знаний.
> Если для такого кандидата у Вас есть вакансия пишите мне, я с радостью вышлю свое резюме, а также буду работать много ведь этого очень хочется. 
> P. S. Мне не важен размер зарплаты, мне нужны знания и навыки!


 в логике вроде курсы когда то были, если показываешь результат на  обучении брали потом в проекты, еще и когда то платили в районе 200-300 баксов (как сейчас не знаю)
если очень хочется навыки, пофриланси, получишь опыт потом этот опыт в резюме впишешь

----------


## gantalay

> Судя по отзывам моих знакомых, есть куча контор, в которых тестировщики целыми днями играют вместо работы.
> Естественно на такое теплое место не берут кого попало, только профессионалов


 видимо это так программисты видят- в каких конторах я небыл, не видел чтоб кто то из отдела целый день зависал возле PS3 или Тенниса
я сам если туда попадаю то не чаще чем раз в неделю не более 1 часа

----------


## 18-я весна

> не видел чтоб кто то из отдела целый день зависал возле PS3 или Тенниса


 Если бы теннис. А танчики не хотите?  :smileflag: 
И настоящий про всегда может  при приближении опасности незаметным движением руки скрыть окно с игрой  :smileflag:

----------


## phoenix78

> Мне не важен размер зарплаты, мне нужны знания и навыки!


 - Когда я вижу перед собой человека, которому ничего не нужно, я понимаю, что ему нужно всё! (с) Человек с бульвара Капуцинов

Не говорите такие вещи потенциальному работодателю. Дело даже не в том, что он будет мало платить, а в том, что он вас не возьмет на обучение. При обучение работодатель рассчитывает на несколько лет "тесного сотрудничества". А так долго никто не будет сидеть без должной мотивации. Т.е. в вашей фразе между строк читается, используйте меня пока я учусь, т.к. никто меня все-равно не берет на нормальные деньги... как только смогу - свалю на другие условия.
Чтобы произвести впечатление вам надо дать компании уверенность в долгосрочных отношениях и оставаться выгодным для инвестирования в ваше обучение. Т.е. пока нет опыта делайте упор личные качества: трудолюбие, обучаемость. Из рассказа о себе должно прослеживаться, что на текущем месте ЗП низкая, поэтому эти небольшие деньги вас просто осчастливят.
Ну и конечно вы фанат новых технологий и любите порядок, искать дефекты и далее по смыслу.  Программирование? пробовал - это не мое... Иначе есть риск, что будете дальше метаться между профессиями, а это им не нужно.

----------


## SergeyV1986

Спасибо за советы! Для меня как для новичка каждая капля информации ценная!

----------


## TenЬ

сейчас намного легче получить базовые знания, столько инфы и специализированных ресурсов  :smileflag: 

а еще советую ходить на всякие IT talk-и и конференции, там есть потенциальные работодатели)

----------


## desertwind

> Судя по отзывам моих знакомых, есть куча контор, в которых тестировщики целыми днями играют вместо работы.
> Естественно на такое теплое место не берут кого попало, только профессионалов


 Так вот, оказывается, почему у нас в конторе компы древние у большинства тестировщиков, чтобы играть не могли  :smileflag:  Крупная контора, а компы на pentium dual-core..

----------


## BagOC

> Да junior QA (тестировщики) у которых опыта работы нет, просто не могут даже на 100 у.е. устроиться я молчу уже про 200  
> Только своих берут знакомых, просто нет слов. А если нет знакомы? Если есть большое желание! - о, да точно, все равно вы не подходите! У Вас же опыта нет? Так подскажите с какого хрена он появиться если трудоголик никому не нужен! Медведь даже может научиться ездить на велосипеде, так любой все выучит на работе (и знания перейдут технические, английский а также закаленный дух). А заберите у него велосипед на пару дней, он забудет как на нем ездить. Новичку тяжело удержать хоть треть знаний.
> Если для такого кандидата у Вас есть вакансия пишите мне, я с радостью вышлю свое резюме, а также буду работать много ведь этого очень хочется. 
> P. S. Мне не важен размер зарплаты, мне нужны знания и навыки!


 Не согласен с постановкой вопроса.
На позицию джуниора берут и без опыта в тестирование(на личном примере знаю).
Совсем другой вопрос какими *ЗНАНИЯМИ* КРОМЕ тестирования вы обладаете. И подходят ли эти знания к требованиям *ПРОЭКТА* на который вас собеседуют.
Без удачного сочитания двух выделеных слов - никуда не возьмут.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Не согласен с постановкой вопроса.
> На позицию джуниора берут и без опыта в тестирование(на личном примере знаю).
> Совсем другой вопрос какими *ЗНАНИЯМИ* КРОМЕ тестирования вы обладаете. И подходят ли эти знания к требованиям *ПРОЭКТА* на который вас собеседуют.
> Без удачного сочитания двух выделеных слов - никуда не возьмут.


 Со всем вышесказанным соглашусь. 
Только вот не понятно, почему на позицию джуниер тестера более чем в 90% случаев требуются знания html, sql, java (maven, ant, etc.)
Подходя под такие критерии можно легко подаваться в джунир джава дивелоперы, а это уже совсем другие деньги

----------


## Nikles

> Со всем вышесказанным соглашусь. 
> Только вот не понятно, почему на позицию джуниер тестера более чем в 90% случаев требуются знания html, sql, java (maven, ant, etc.)
> Подходя под такие критерии можно легко подаваться в джунир джава дивелоперы, а это уже совсем другие деньги


 Потому что для джава джуна в большинстве случаев потребуют еще и опыт коммерческой разработки.  :smileflag:

----------


## SergeyV1986

И если я примером инженер-проектировщик снарядов, значит меня возьмут только на проект где разрабатывают снаряды и тестируют их?!? Какие знания кроме тестирования может идти речь! А если я хорошо готовлю, может буду тестировать ПО которое самого готовит? О чем вообще Вы? Формулируйте точнее. Даже если какой-то вдруг проект банковский разрабатывается, Вы хотите сказать что весь персонал должен иметь экономическое образование? Тестировать это как водить автомобиль! ты должен знать все подводные камни, а также прочувствовать где может быть проблема!

----------


## cONST

> Даже если какой-то вдруг проект банковский разрабатывается, Вы хотите сказать что весь персонал должен иметь экономическое образование? Тестировать это как водить автомобиль! ты должен знать все подводные камни, а также прочувствовать где может быть проблема!


 Действительно, очень неплохо иметь экономическое образование, или думать, как экономист, а не как инженер. Знать все подводные камни - это полбеды, это хорошо для поиска крэшей. Но во многих конторах ценится ещё и понимание тестировщиком предметной области, когда он может принять решение о том, какая функциональность сделана неправильно или неудобно с точки зрения пользователя. Или как Вы думаете валидировать продукт на соответствие спеке, и то, насколько правильно система выполняет свои функции, не имея понимания и представления о domain ?

----------


## desertwind

> Со всем вышесказанным соглашусь. 
> Только вот не понятно, почему на позицию джуниер тестера более чем в 90% случаев требуются знания html, sql, java (maven, ant, etc.)
> Подходя под такие критерии можно легко подаваться в джунир джава дивелоперы, а это уже совсем другие деньги


 обычно требуется базовые понятия в сетях и sql кроме теории тестирования. это учится за день до собеседования и потом вспоминается если нужно в работе.
а вообще на собеседовании спрашивают любой опыт и знания, что в анкете указал

----------


## BagOC

> И если я примером инженер-проектировщик снарядов, значит меня возьмут только на проект где разрабатывают снаряды и тестируют их?!? Какие знания кроме тестирования может идти речь! А если я хорошо готовлю, может буду тестировать ПО которое самого готовит? О чем вообще Вы? Формулируйте точнее. Даже если какой-то вдруг проект банковский разрабатывается, Вы хотите сказать что весь персонал должен иметь экономическое образование? Тестировать это как водить автомобиль! ты должен знать все подводные камни, а также прочувствовать где может быть проблема!


 Кроме того что уже ответили: javascript, XML, CSS, log'и(любые и везде), Win, Unix, Network... Вы вообще что тестировать собираетесь? От куда я знаю что Вам надо знать? :smileflag:  Это лучше спрашивать у людей которые Вас собиседуют... А если чего то не знаете - учить и ити на следующее собеседование.
+ англ. язык обязателен почти(?) везде!

----------


## Java2012

> + англ. язык обязателен почти(?) везде!


 Современному украинскому айтишнику без знания английского просто не выжить.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> обычно требуется базовые понятия в сетях и sql кроме теории тестирования. это учится за день до собеседования и потом вспоминается если нужно в работе.
> а вообще на собеседовании спрашивают любой опыт и знания, что в анкете указал


 Если бы... к сожалению я знаю не по наслышке, какие требования в наших ИТ конторках к джун тестерам.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Потому что для джава джуна в большинстве случаев потребуют еще и опыт коммерческой разработки.


 Позволю себе заметить, что такие свойства кандидата как "джуниер" и "опыт", как бы, антагонистичны

----------


## Fallout

> Позволю себе заметить, что такие свойства кандидата как "джуниер" и "опыт", как бы, антагонистичны


 Почему? Junior - младший разработчик, вполне могущий иметь опыт. 
Я конечно понимаю что у нас страна "23 летних senior'ов"(с)  :smileflag: но говорить что человек имеющий хоть какой то опыт уже полюбому как минимум middle, это слишком :smileflag:

----------


## Peroxide

> Позволю себе заметить, что такие свойства кандидата как "джуниер" и "опыт", как бы, антагонистичны


 Под миддлом обычно понимают человека, способного самостоятельно решать поставленную задачу "от и до". Это требует знаний как всех основ языка, так и особенностей конкретной платформы/фреймворка, умения работать с системами контроля версий, причём не просто коммит/апдейт, а разруливать и более нестандартные ситуации. Всё это требует не одного года опыта разработки в команде.
Джуниор же, как считается, может работать только под постоянным контролем старших товарищей, т.к. вполне может запутаться в основах языка/платформы, не знать возможностей каких-то фреймворков, потому, к примеру, потратить 3 дня на написание "велосипеда", который не будет работать вместо того, чтобы почитать доки и использовать простое и элегантное готовое решение, созданное разработчиками фреймворка. Он может нечаянно (в случае GIT'а) сделать push-force своего репозитория (который он не обновлял пару недель) в мастер (хорошо, если грамотный тл это вовремя заметит и никто ещё не успеет с неё обновиться). Разумеется, у работодателей есть желание получить джуна, который все подобные ошибки уже сделал где-то в другом месте и, хоть и с постоянной посторонней помощью, может как-то решать поставленные задачи в разумные сроки.

----------


## Nikles

> Позволю себе заметить, что такие свойства кандидата как "джуниер" и "опыт", как бы, антагонистичны


 Открываем первую попавшуюся джуниорскую вакансию в "лидерах рынка": http://www.lohika.com.ua/vacancies/list/24/
и видим что ваше утверждение не совсем верно:  :smileflag: 



> Must have:
> 
> Commercial Java development experience (1+ years)
> ...


 Я не говорю что опыт для джуна must have всегда и везде, но зачастую это так.

----------


## BagOC

Согласен. На позицию джун.дев. без опыта гораздо сложнее попасть че на джун QA без опыта.

----------


## Stef

> Открываем первую попавшуюся джуниорскую вакансию в "лидерах рынка": http://www.lohika.com.ua/vacancies/list/24/
> и видим что ваше утверждение не совсем верно: 
> 
> Я не говорю что опыт для джуна must have всегда и везде, но зачастую это так.


 Если для джунира нужен год опыта, то можно предположить, что в данной конкретной компании есть что-то еще и до джуниора. Проверяем.. и вот! 
http://lohika.com.ua/vacancies/list/31/

----------


## CHDS

> Если для джунира нужен год опыта, то можно предположить, что в данной конкретной компании есть что-то еще и до джуниора. Проверяем.. и вот! 
> http://lohika.com.ua/vacancies/list/31/


 и вот!




> Must have:
> 
> Commercial Javadevelopment experience

----------


## Fallout

> Если для джунира нужен год опыта, то можно предположить, что в данной конкретной компании есть что-то еще и до джуниора. Проверяем.. и вот! 
> http://lohika.com.ua/vacancies/list/31/


 Что за должность, так и не понял ее функции при условии ее отличия от разработчиков

и там же Must have: Commercial Javadevelopment experience, правда не указано сколько

----------


## Java2012

> Джуниор же, как считается, может работать только под постоянным контролем старших товарищей, т.к. вполне может запутаться в основах языка/платформы, не знать возможностей каких-то фреймворков,


 Всех фреймворков на свете не знает никто. Приходя на новый проект, почти 100% попадётся 1-2 фреймворка, которые надо будет изучать на ходу.

----------


## Stef

> Что за должность, так и не понял ее функции при условии ее отличия от разработчиков
> 
> и там же Must have: Commercial Javadevelopment experience, правда не указано сколько


 Приходите с некоммерческим.  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Приходите с некоммерческим.


 Вот сейчас возму стеру память и прийду :smileflag: 

Но если шутки в сторону, то не понял как относится Ваше высказывание к тому что там указано требование комерческого опыта?

----------


## Stef

> Вот сейчас возму стеру память и прийду
> 
> Но если шутки в сторону, то не понял как относится Ваше высказывание к тому что там указано требование комерческого опыта?


 Вероятно, подразумевался идеальный вариант. На самом деле все на этой позиции будет зависеть от технического интервью.

----------


## kulikar

> Забавная цепочка, Люксофт, Тенет..


 В Тенете тоже есть программерский отдел.
Но вот про условия не слышал.
Может кто знает?

----------


## CHDS

В тенете кроме программерского отдела есть еще и шикарный веб-сайт:
http://www.tenet.ua/about/vacance

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Почему? Junior - младший разработчик, вполне могущий иметь опыт. 
> Я конечно понимаю что у нас страна "23 летних senior'ов"(с) но говорить что человек имеющий хоть какой то опыт уже полюбому как минимум middle, это слишком


 Ну если сениоры у нас "23х летние", тогда видимо джуны уже по окончании школы имеют "опыт коммерческой разработки". )))))

----------


## CHDS

У меня среди знакомых и такие тоже есть)

----------


## kulikar

> В тенете кроме программерского отдела есть еще и шикарный веб-сайт:
> http://www.tenet.ua/about/vacance


 Но там как бы нету описания условий, з/п и т.д...

----------


## CHDS

А, это да. в прошлый раз я ответа на этот вопрос так и не увидел (там же, где процитированное Вами сообщение)

----------


## kulikar

> А, это да. в прошлый раз я ответа на этот вопрос так и не увидел (там же, где процитированное Вами сообщение)


 Видимо никто не знает, чем занимается веб-отдел Тенета...

----------


## CHDS

Не знаю насчет веб-отдела, но дев-отдел наверное занимается порталом тенета для сайта, порталом для приставок, приложениями для ТВ и возможно внутренними приложениями для тенета)

----------


## kulikar

> Не знаю насчет веб-отдела, но дев-отдел наверное занимается порталом тенета для сайта, порталом для приставок, приложениями для ТВ и возможно внутренними приложениями для тенета)


 Ну веб отдел я имел в виду PHP-программеры.

----------


## CHDS

Ну возможно портал для сайта и может что-то внутреннее

----------


## gantalay

> Видимо никто не знает, чем занимается веб-отдел Тенета...


 может виджет для Iptv для смарт tv самсунгов пишет и поддерживает ?, хотя это далеко не веб

----------


## Andreas

> может виджет для Iptv для смарт tv самсунгов пишет и поддерживает ?, хотя это далеко не веб


 да, и именно для этого держат целый отдел )))

----------


## HRТатьяна

Всем доброго времени суток! Я  менеджер по персоналу  IT компании! Мы занимаемся созданием и продвижением сайтов! Кто заинтересован в поиске работы, готова пообщаться! Нам нужны и опытные специалисты, и без опыта работы! Для нас главное - Ваше желание работать, а остальному мы готовы обучать! Мой телефон: (097 646 99 55 )Татьяна.Или скайп: (HRТаня.)

----------


## CHDS

Стоило бы начать с названия фирмы и с языков программирования, которые у Вас в компании используются ;-)

----------


## Fallout

> Всем доброго времени суток! Я  менеджер по персоналу  IT компании! Кто заинтересован в поиске работы, готова пообщаться! Нам нужны и опытные специалисты, и без опыта работы! Для нас главное - Ваше желание работать, а остальному мы готовы обучать! Мой телефон: (097 646 99 55 )Татьяна.Или скайп HRТаня.)


 Заплатить за рекламу чтоб создать свою тему понятное дело напряжно. Но коль уж пишем то почему так малоинформативно, ни названия, ни направления деятельности?

----------


## HRТатьяна

А потому что, это не место  для рекламы нашей компании! Это скорее информация для тех, кто ищетработу))))) А вот кто ищет, узнает у меня уже все лично))))

----------


## oos

> А потому что, это не место  для рекламы нашей компании! Это скорее информация для тех, кто ищетработу))))) А вот кто ищет, узнает у меня уже все лично))))


 Глубоко профессиональный подход.

----------


## KolobocK

нынче народ ленивый стал в поисках работы. нужно ловить сачками спецов желающих работать и сажать к себе в аквариум. так что подход не совсем оправданный ;-)

----------


## Fallout

> А потому что, это не место  для рекламы нашей компании! Это скорее информация для тех, кто ищетработу))))) А вот кто ищет, узнает у меня уже все лично))))


 Остальные компании настолько глупые что платят, чтоб создавать отдельные темы в которых они могут размещать свои вакансии, да.

Сейчас народ прям так и разбегается чтоб узнать что  это подвальная контора бадяжащая сайты визитки работниками за миску супа, или просто кто то пытается набить базу резюме

----------


## Fallout

> нынче народ ленивый стал в поисках работы. нужно ловить сачками спецов желающих работать и сажать к себе в аквариум. так что подход не совсем оправданный ;-)


 Там еще с первого поста было видно что в лучшем случае это вариант для вообще неопытного человека. А второй пост окончательно подтвердил всю серьезность конторы. С опытом там вообще делать нечего

Правда я все же больше склоняюсь к мнению что это просто охота за контактами и резюме

----------


## HRТатьяна

… А вот и не правда! Просто увидела этот форуми и решила написать что в принципе нужен персонал в нашу компанию. И поверьте, что если увижу эффективность данного сайта, то и отдельную тему можно создать! А о нас можно почитать:  uatrade.net И всем спасибо за конструктивную критику)))))))

----------


## oos

В принципе хорошо рисанулись)).

----------


## HRТатьяна

И если уж вы так любите конкретику!)))) Сейчас у нас горящая ваканьсия WEB-программиста!
*Знания:*
PHP (ООП);
MySql;
JavaScript;
HTML/CSS (кроссбраузерная верстка).
*Желательны знания:*
CMS (Drupal, Joomla, Bitrix, Magento и др.);
Framework (Yii, CodeIgniter, Kohana и др.)
*Приветствуются знания:*
Регулярных выражений;
Java Script Frameworks;
SVN или Git;
Умение разобраться с чужим кодом. 
Опыт работы: не менее 1года.
Условия работы: работа в офисе. 
График работы: 5 рабочих дней.
Соц. пакет:  
Официальное оформление;
Оплачиваемый отпуск;
Оплачиваемый больничный;
Карьерный рост.
ЗП: по результатам собеседования
* Внимание:* Рассмотрим резюме начинающих программистов, имеющих базовые знания HTML, CSS, PHP, которые смогут пройти специальную стажировку, поднять свой уровень знаний в направлении программирования, с дальнейшим трудоустройством у нас или другом IT предприятии.

По вопросам труддоустройства обращаться по телефону: 097 646 99 55 Татьяна.

----------


## KolobocK

найти спеца умеющего разобраться с чужим ( индусским ) кодом ооочень сложно ;-)

----------


## cONST

Что-то как-то многовато понтов, как для веб-студии, работающей на внутренний рынок.

----------


## Fallout

> И если уж вы так любите конкретику!)))) Сейчас у нас горящая ваканьсия WEB-программиста!


 Уже лучше, гораздо лучше :smileflag:  Осталась правда еще одна мелочь, а именно уровень ЗП

----------


## HRТатьяна

С удовольствием, при собеседовании!)))))))))

----------


## Fallout

> С удовольствием, при собеседовании!)))))))))


 Тогда выводов собственно немного, толи сама ЗП низкая, или надеемся на попытку найти человека который не знает текущих реалий на рынке, либо боимся что текущие работники очень расстроятся увидев размер предлагаемой компенсации

----------


## HRТатьяна

Да что же за пессимизм такой?! К каждому кандидату у нас личный подход! Сооизмеримый с его опытом! … а еще....о слове конфиденциальность, я надеюсь, вы слышали)))))

----------


## CHDS

Есть прекрасное словосочетание - это "вилка зарплаты". и в этом понятии конфиденциальность работает не на работодателя

----------


## Fallout

> Да что же за пессимизм такой?! К каждому кандидату у нас личный подход! Сооизмеримый с его опытом! … а еще....о слове конфиденциальность, я надеюсь, вы слышали)))))


 Пессимизм? Реализм!
Не понял к чему тут конфиденциальность.

Дело в том что очень большая часть таких бесед заканчивается тем что компания и близко не может предложить ожидаемую компенсацию, и еще хорошо если этот момент вскрылся буквально на первом этапе.
Закрытость больше могут позволить себе именитые компании. 

Еще один момент заключается в том что компанию вовсе не красит то что на вполне себе такую четкую позицию готовы взять с весьма широким диапазоном подходящих по опыту и знаниям кандидатов.

И по той вакансии остается ориентироваться только по требуемому опыту и приметке что могут пройти и люди без опыта. Но даже если человек имеет опыт примерно год, то он все равно может быть разочарован тем что ему предложат.

Еще одно наблюдение: "личный подход" чаще всего касается только ЗП, а в рабочем процессе такое уже фигурирует гораздо меньше и к примеру два человека с сильно разнящейся ЗП могут работать на проекте с одинаковой нагрузкой и одинаковым результатом. Да и сам термин "личный подход" такой же избитый как "интересный проект", "молодая команда", "дружеская атмосфера" и т п

----------


## 6ecuk

Забыли добавить:"Лидер рынка"  :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

какая та странная вакансия... и кодить клиентскую часть и серверную и верстать, только дизайны делать не надо, и то тот кто версткой занимается всегда страдает от просьб чтото поправить в дизайне)

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Открываем первую попавшуюся джуниорскую вакансию в "лидерах рынка": http://www.lohika.com.ua/vacancies/list/24/
> и видим что ваше утверждение не совсем верно: 
> 
> 
> Я не говорю что опыт для джуна must have всегда и везде, но зачастую это так.


 В некоторых компаниях за полгода с нуля можно и senior стать  Смешно, но такое есть на нашем рынке.

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> А потому что, это не место  для рекламы нашей компании! Это скорее информация для тех, кто ищетработу))))) А вот кто ищет, узнает у меня уже все лично))))


 Вы правда думаете, что в этой ветке работу ищут? нынче ИТ-шников ищут, а не они работу.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> В некоторых компаниях за полгода с нуля можно и senior стать  Смешно, но такое есть на нашем рынке.


 Скажем так: это как бы не смешно, это очень очень грустно. 
Особенно когда в этих же компаниях, на собеседованиях, матерым сеньйорам заявляют, что они и на мидлов то не тянут...

----------


## oos

> Скажем так: это как бы не смешно, это очень очень грустно. 
> Особенно когда в этих же компаниях, на собеседованиях, матерым сеньйорам заявляют, что они и на мидлов то не тянут...


 та тут hr вообще серп и молот))

----------


## Fallout

> та тут hr вообще серп и молот))


 Ладно вам :smileflag:  начало конечно было с претензией, а потом вполне себе голос типичного для ИТ отрасли рекрутера

----------


## Fallout

> Скажем так: это как бы не смешно, это очень очень грустно. 
> Особенно когда в этих же компаниях, на собеседованиях, матерым сеньйорам заявляют, что они и на мидлов то не тянут...


 Простые попытки сбить цену. Но сейчас отрасль уже более открытая чем раньше и таким приемом пользуются реже

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Простые попытки сбить цену. Но сейчас отрасль уже более открытая чем раньше и таким приемом пользуются реже


 Про цену - это очевидно. А насчет того что отрасль более открытая, тут у меня несколько другое мнение.

----------


## Andreas

Что-то вы ребята немного заутрировали тут все!
Будя я HR я бы тоже не светил размер ЗП. Ведь одного и того же уровня программера можно взять как на нижнюю планку ЗП так и на верхнюю, в зависимости от многих обстоятельств и настроения самого программера.
Так что не выдумывайте, а то нафлудили уже!

Про то что отрасль открытая, то это вообще в каком смысле то сказано?
Насколько я вижу сейчас все реже и реже случаются перебежки, большая часть тех же сеньоров уже сидит по своим укромным уголкам и спокойно работают. Так что в этом плане скорее куда более закрытая.

----------


## Fallout

> Что-то вы ребята немного заутрировали тут все!
> Будя я HR я бы тоже не светил размер ЗП. Ведь одного и того же уровня программера можно взять как на нижнюю планку ЗП так и на верхнюю, в зависимости от многих обстоятельств и настроения самого программера.
> Так что не выдумывайте, а то нафлудили уже!
> 
> Про то что отрасль открытая, то это вообще в каком смысле то сказано?
> Насколько я вижу сейчас все реже и реже случаются перебежки, большая часть тех же сеньоров уже сидит по своим укромным уголкам и спокойно работают. Так что в этом плане скорее куда более закрытая.


 Понятно что не светить ЗП иногда бывает выгодно особенно при ограниченном бюджете и прочих обстоятельствах. Только вот человек с нижней планкой весьма вероятно уйдет вскоре на верхнюю. 

С моей колокольни, наоборот, перебежки достаточно частое явление, оно и понятно почему. Большая открытость в том что все чаще говорят о внешних рейтах, вакансии с указанием ЗП не огромная редкость, украинские компании начали поставлять людей за бугор, да и локальные разработчики чаще контактируют напрямую, да и заказчик часто торгуется за ЗП уже за конкретного человека, а где то и лично. Сейчас конечно бывает что у людей работающих одинаково разнится ЗП, но сомневаюсь что в разы как это бывало ранее

----------


## HRТатьяна

Цитата Сообщение от Andreas Посмотреть сообщение
Что-то вы ребята немного заутрировали тут все!
Будя я HR я бы тоже не светил размер ЗП. Ведь одного и того же уровня программера можно взять как на нижнюю планку ЗП так и на верхнюю, в зависимости от многих обстоятельств и настроения самого программера.
Так что не выдумывайте, а то нафлудили уже!

Про то что отрасль открытая, то это вообще в каком смысле то сказано?
Насколько я вижу сейчас все реже и реже случаются перебежки, большая часть тех же сеньоров уже сидит по своим укромным уголкам и спокойно работают. Так что в этом плане скорее куда более закрытая.


Спасибо Вам, Andreas за адекватность в мышлении!!!

----------


## Andreas

> Спасибо Вам, Andreas за адекватность в мышлении!!!


 вы тоже хороши )
нашли где себя рекламировать, где только и мечтают чтобы кого-то новенького "обсудить" )

----------


## HRТатьяна

> вы тоже хороши )
> нашли где себя рекламировать, где только и мечтают чтобы кого-то новенького "обсудить" )


 Мы не ищем лёгких путей!!!))))))

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> та тут hr вообще серп и молот))


 Может и "серп и молот", hr как бы разные бывают.  :smileflag: 
А вот то, что пытаясь сэкономить какие-то % в деньгах, теряют разы и разы в перформансе нанимаемого стафа - это без вариантов.

Вообще, понять еще до интервью, кто фактически требуется ИТ конторе: полноценный специалист или некая штатная единица - это знаете ли, отличный скил.
Экономит уйму времени и нейронов. И то и то, как известно, расходуется безвозвратно.

----------


## QA Engineer

> … uatrade.net...


 Я придираюсь, или сайт действительно както топорно сделан, много пустого места и одновремнно нагромождение информации....Для спцов, работающих с 2002 года это както не серьезно выглядит.

----------


## CHDS

*QA Engineer*,
ну по поводу пустого места - есть немного придирки. Но, в принципе, 960 пикселей - вполне себе ширина под любые устройства (включая планшеты, ноуты и т.п.) и нормальный компромис для нерезинового сайта

----------


## 18-я весна

> Я придираюсь, или сайт действительно както топорно сделан, много пустого места и одновремнно нагромождение информации....Для спцов, работающих с 2002 года это както не серьезно выглядит.


 Пока нет примеров нормального (по вашему) дизайна для аналогичных сайтов, такие претензии бессмысленно обсуждать.
Может то, как вам нравится, вообще не пригодно к использованию  :smileflag: ))

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> ЗП: по результатам собеседования


 Врать не хорошо

----------


## Fallout

> Врать не хорошо


 Там же не сказано о техническом собеседовании :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> Там же не сказано о техническом собеседовании


 в UaTrade з\п сформирована давно до собеседования).. У них денег не хватит на з\п по результатам собеседования)

----------


## Fallout

> в UaTrade з\п сформирована давно до собеседования).. У них денег не хватит на з\п по результатам собеседования)


 Так бюджет как правило сформирован далеко до собеседований. Причем бюджет на команду. Съэкономив на ЗП одного человека, можно воспользоваться дополнительным ресурсом для найма или удержания другого.

А так при отсутствии примерной ЗП в вакансии или если эта инфа не появляется сходу при первой же беседе, то догадываться можно только по репутации самой компании

Upd: увидел сколько они предлагают. Конечно там не хватает денег и на отдельную тему. Ну и тянуть с объявлением ЗП будут до последнего

----------


## 18-я весна

Я вообще с подозрением бы отнесся к фирме, в названии которой есть слово "трейд"  :smileflag:

----------


## _ak

> Открываем первую попавшуюся джуниорскую вакансию в "лидерах рынка": http://www.lohika.com.ua/vacancies/list/24/
> и видим что ваше утверждение не совсем верно: 
> 
> 
> Я не говорю что опыт для джуна must have всегда и везде, но зачастую это так.


 Тем не менее толковых джунов берут и без опыта

----------


## HRТатьяна

Уважаемый [email protected]@NTiN, все претензии должны быть обоснованы!!!

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> Уважаемый [email protected]@NTiN, все претензии должны быть обоснованы!!!


 А у меня претензий нету).. У меня есть лишь негативные отзывы

----------


## Оля 703

Мое видение в любой компании есть разный уровень зп  для разного уровня специалистов.  И если не озвучивают сразу уровень зп - это еще ничего не значит. А негативные отзывы они всегда присутствуют, как и положительные. У кого есть желание всегда можно пойти на собеседование и узнать возможные варианты.

----------


## Fallout

> Мое видение в любой компании есть разный уровень зп  для разного уровня специалистов.  И если не озвучивают сразу уровень зп - это еще ничего не значит. А негативные отзывы они всегда присутствуют, как и положительные. У кого есть желание всегда можно пойти на собеседование и узнать возможные варианты.


 Не соглашусь, такое что нужен в текущий конкретный момент люди с совсем разными уровнями бывает достаточно редко. Да и то практически сразу можно отпределится с уровнем ЗП плюс-минус. Если же тянут - то скорее всего что предложить то особо и нечего. Ситуация с uatrade это лишний раз подтвердила

----------


## Оля 703

Как по мне лучше позвонить и узнать и тогда делать выводы.

----------


## Fallout

> Как по мне лучше позвонить и узнать и тогда делать выводы.


 пособеседоваться пару раз, сделать тестовое задание, а потом получить офер в несколько раз ниже ожидаемого - всегда вариант, че  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> Как по мне лучше позвонить и узнать и тогда делать выводы.


 никто же сразу не скажет "Ребята, у нас люди увольняются из-за руководства и маленькой для них з\п" или "Работы будет много, требования высокие, з\п маленькая", а говорят "Стажировка 3 месяца и потом старт з\п с 3000 грн", а на самом деле старт выходит с 2000 грн, с объёмом работы больше чем на стажировке).. А 2000 грн программисту платить - слишком мало).. И я имею в виду программиста - не Junior, который умеет устанавливать Joomla, Drupal и одевать готовые шаблоны.

----------


## Оля 703

Если не секрет откуда такие данные?

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> Если не секрет откуда такие данные?


 Данные из вашей же компании).. Главное не то, кто их слил, а что они полностью соответствуют реальности, что очень огорчает).. А ведь что-то мне подсказывает, что подобных компаний в Одессе не одна-две).. Единственный вопрос - как можно, владея собственным бизнесом, самому же его и топить?)

----------


## 5had0w

> никто же сразу не скажет "Ребята, у нас люди увольняются из-за руководства и маленькой для них з\п" или "Работы будет много, требования высокие, з\п маленькая", а говорят "Стажировка 3 месяца и потом старт з\п с 3000 грн", а на самом деле старт выходит с 2000 грн, с объёмом работы больше чем на стажировке).. А 2000 грн программисту платить - слишком мало).. И я имею в виду программиста - не Junior, который умеет устанавливать Joomla, Drupal и одевать готовые шаблоны.


 Почему-то я был уверен, что аутсорсеры, да и просто приличные программерские конторы, таких зарплат не имеют даже для уборщиц, не говоря уж про программистов, пусть даже Junior.

----------


## Andreas

> Почему-то я был уверен, что аутсорсеры, да и просто приличные программерские конторы, таких зарплат не имеют даже для уборщиц, не говоря уж про программистов, пусть даже Junior.


 а сколько ты хочешь платить Junior'у ?
мало того что я его учить всему должен (т.е. сеньор к которому он прикрепляется тратит свое рабочее время), так еще и ЗП высокую давать? за что?

не выдумывайте плиз, понятное дело что зарплаты у программистов в г.Одесса весьма высоки, но это не значит что я с ходу всем с улицы должен платить как плиточнику с 20летним стажем! а вот по ходу дела будет ясно чего человек стоит, тогда и поднять не проблема хоть через месяц...

П.С. под собой и имел ввиду позицию нанимающей конторы!

----------


## Джек-Воробей

Как раз по теме статейка Зарплатные войны украинского аутсорсинга.

----------


## Andreas

> Как раз по теме статейка Зарплатные войны украинского аутсорсинга.


 ну это не статейка, а скорее мнение! но отчасти правдивое!
честно, просто раздражает когда только вышедшие из институтов уже считают себя не знаю кем, требуя себе минимум 1К просто так, только потому что он программист и в этой профессии у нас высокие ЗП...

поумерьте пыл ребятки, кто начинает, и трудом и старанием зарабатывайте репутацию, а будет она высокоположительной - все само окупится и результат придет... при этом не обязательно знать 5 языков и 100 разных фреймворков, просто ответственной работы будет достаточно чтобы о вас хорошо думали и не хотели отпускать!

----------


## Fallout

> а сколько ты хочешь платить Junior'у ?
> мало того что я его учить всему должен (т.е. сеньор к которому он прикрепляется тратит свое рабочее время), так еще и ЗП высокую давать? за что?
> 
> не выдумывайте плиз, понятное дело что зарплаты у программистов в г.Одесса весьма высоки, но это не значит что я с ходу всем с улицы должен платить как плиточнику с 20летним стажем! а вот по ходу дела будет ясно чего человек стоит, тогда и поднять не проблема хоть через месяц...
> 
> П.С. под собой и имел ввиду позицию нанимающей конторы!


 Ну junior - понятие таки относительное, как по мне это уже все таки человек что-то умеющий и обладающий знаниями, могущий фиксить мелкие баги или писать код по аналогии, а не полный нуль. И учить его надо больше как правило специфике проекта. Другое дело что понятие это вообще обесценилось, да и модные процессы не особо уделяют внимание командам с разным уровнем людей, вот и выходит что кто то тратит лишнее время, причем свое, а не выделяемое.

Но возвращаясь к теме про поднять ЗП немного позже, так где гарантия что работодатель ее адекватно поднимет. Вообще существуют испытательные сроки с обговариваемыми условиями для этого

----------


## Fallout

> ну это не статейка, а скорее мнение! но отчасти правдивое!
> честно, просто раздражает когда только вышедшие из институтов уже считают себя не знаю кем, требуя себе минимум 1К просто так, только потому что он программист и в этой профессии у нас высокие ЗП...
> 
> поумерьте пыл ребятки, кто начинает, и трудом и старанием зарабатывайте репутацию, а будет она высокоположительной - все само окупится и результат придет... при этом не обязательно знать 5 языков и 100 разных фреймворков, просто ответственной работы будет достаточно чтобы о вас хорошо думали и не хотели отпускать!


 Ну так это рынок. Ранее и ЗП в общем то были пониже. А сейчас в Украине - да стартовая ЗП в крупных конторах около 1к баксов, не хочет один работодатель брать, возьмут другие.

----------


## Andreas

> Ну так это рынок. Ранее и ЗП в общем то были пониже. А сейчас в Украине - да стартовая ЗП в крупных конторах около 1к баксов, не хочет один работодатель брать, возьмут другие.


 ой не факт, пробовали в свое время взять одного джуна к себе в маленькую команду, человек 5 прособеседовали где-то на эту ЗП, вообще нифига не знали, а с предложения кривились! так и не взяли, лучше самому работать, чем пытаться их несколько месяцев натягивать!

----------


## Andreas

> Но возвращаясь к теме про поднять ЗП немного позже, так где гарантия что работодатель ее адекватно поднимет. Вообще существуют испытательные сроки с обговариваемыми условиями для этого


 тут нет гарантий, но и у Джуна нет проблем сменить работу, если условия не выполняются, он учится и ничего не теряет, наоборот - приобретает опыт специфики работы в разных условиях и команды, что тоже чего-то стоит!

----------


## Fallout

> ой не факт, пробовали в свое время взять одного джуна к себе в маленькую команду, человек 5 прособеседовали где-то на эту ЗП, вообще нифига не знали, а с предложения кривились! так и не взяли, лучше самому работать, чем пытаться их несколько месяцев натягивать!


 Есть такое, сейчас большинство контор аутстафинговые, им бы абы человека впарить забугорному клиенту, и если человек знает на хорошем уровне английский, умеет себя подать, чуток на хватался терминов, и если имеет какой то опыт по резюме, то он вполне себе продаваемый. Я не раз наблюдал картину как более толковые кандидаты проигрывали тем кто лучше, а иногда и просто увереннее говорит.

Многим ли оно надо, работать за оплату существенно ниже рынка, надеяться что "деды" таки дадут полезный опыт и чему научат толковому, и терпеть их часто высокомерное отношение

----------


## Fallout

> тут нет гарантий, но и у Джуна нет проблем сменить работу, если условия не выполняются, он учится и ничего не теряет, наоборот - приобретает опыт специфики работы в разных условиях и команды, что тоже чего-то стоит!


 Выгодней договориться о каких то условиях заранее. Насчет "учится" - тоже как повезет. Недолгий период работы и ее смена - больше негативный момент в резюме, и часто бывают такое даже не вписывают и это тоже потеря, так как прособеседовать хорошо мало кто может и строчки в резюме бывают ценнее. Да и если человек толковый то он достаточно сильно напрягается вливаясь в новый проект и коллектив, и надо восстанавливать силы для таких последующих рывков

----------


## Jonni555

> Почему-то я был уверен, что аутсорсеры, да и просто приличные программерские конторы, таких зарплат не имеют даже для уборщиц, не говоря уж про программистов, пусть даже Junior.


 приличные может и не имеют... но... вот к примеру вакансия с виду приличной компании...
даже премия есть...
 :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> приличные может и не имеют... но... вот к примеру вакансия с виду приличной компании...
> даже премия есть...


 та это гон )))
иначе это воспринимать нельзя, т.к. судя по требованиям, ЗП должна быть на уровне не менее 5К $!

----------


## Fallout

> та это гон )))
> иначе это воспринимать нельзя, т.к. судя по требованиям, ЗП должна быть на уровне не менее 5К $!


 Я бы даже сказал что и в районе 5к это тоже гон, если есть там хотя бы большая часть соответствия требованиям

----------


## cONST

> приличные может и не имеют... но... вот к примеру вакансия с виду приличной компании...
> даже премия есть...


 Вау, да это же те самые поиски водителя маршрутки с опытом управления межгалактическими крейсерами! Впрочем, 1-го апреля эта вакансия была бы актуальней.

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> приличные может и не имеют... но... вот к примеру вакансия с виду приличной компании...
> даже премия есть...


 аахахахахахах)))... *рукалицо*

туда же

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Есть такое, сейчас большинство контор аутстафинговые, им бы абы человека впарить забугорному клиенту, и если человек знает на хорошем уровне английский, умеет себя подать, чуток на хватался терминов, и если имеет какой то опыт по резюме, то он вполне себе продаваемый. Я не раз наблюдал картину как более толковые кандидаты проигрывали тем кто лучше, а иногда и просто увереннее говорит.


 Если бы... Из личного опыта могу сказать, что действительно сильного, в смысле общения, кандидата с нормальным разговорным - боятся и обходят стороной, в силу целого ряда причин. Наиболее популярный нынче работник - это "без пяти минут" выпускник ВУЗа с английским на уровне "Ландан из...".
И большинство контор у нас не аутстафинговые, а именно аутсорсинговые, и по настоящему сильного ИТшника к "рулю забугорного клинта" никто просто так не пустит. 
Так что еще немного и уровень протекционизма при трудоустройстве в отечественном ИТ достигнет уровня, который был в советских КБ.

----------


## Fallout

> Если бы... Из личного опыта могу сказать, что действительно сильного, в смысле общения, кандидата с нормальным разговорным - боятся и обходят стороной, в силу целого ряда причин. Наиболее популярный нынче работник - это "без пяти минут" выпускник ВУЗа с английским на уровне "Ландан из...".
> И большинство контор у нас не аутстафинговые, а именно аутсорсинговые, и по настоящему сильного ИТшника к "рулю забугорного клинта" никто просто так не пустит. 
> Так что еще немного и уровень протекционизма при трудоустройстве в отечественном ИТ достигнет уровня, который был в советских КБ.


 Можно примеры аутсорсинговых контор, где со сих пор какие то важные решения принимаются именно локальным менеджментом и технарями? Где заказчик даже не в теме сколько людей работает над проектом, где не платят отдельно за каждого человека, и постоянно не строчатся отчеты(часто ежидневные)? А то с моей колокольни за последние годы таки больше сместилось в аутстаф, поэтому и стало выгодно продавать людей с более высокой позицией, senior выгодней продавать чем junior.

Хотя конечно я не исключаю случаи что таки и бывают варианты описанные вами когда не хотят брать людей с действительно сильным английским, чтоб не "напрягали", но также бывает и так что видя сильный английский вспоминают про сообщающиеся  сосуды, и другой сосуд это технические знания и умения. Если у человека хорошо наполнены оба сосуда то и стоит он дороже чем тот у кого есть перекосы в какую либо сторону.

----------


## Java2012

> Наиболее популярный нынче работник - это "без пяти минут" выпускник ВУЗа с английским на уровне "Ландан из...".
> (...)
> Так что еще немного и уровень протекционизма при трудоустройстве в отечественном ИТ достигнет уровня, который был в советских КБ.


 Таким конторам придётся тогда забыть о конкурентоспособности.
Будут выживать на заказах от старых клиентов, пока последним не надоест, что у исполнителя большинство специалистов - новички, которые ещё и с трудом говорят.

----------


## Fallout

> Таким конторам придётся тогда забыть о конкурентоспособности.
> Будут выживать на заказах от старых клиентов, пока последним не надоест, что у исполнителя большинство специалистов - новички, которые ещё и с трудом говорят.


 Зависит от построенных процессов. Если заказчик общается через менеджмент, мало лезет в технические вопросы, проект имеет мало зависимостей, то вприципе выгодней нанимать людей которые знают в меньшей степени английский но более сильны с технической стороны зрения. Потому как те кто знает английский и способен пройти собеседование с людьми заказчика на англ стоят больше.

----------


## Java2012

> достаточно сильно напрягается вливаясь в новый проект и коллектив, и надо восстанавливать силы для таких последующих рывков


 Согласен.
Каждый новый проект - гонка усваивания новой информации.
Сжирает много сил.

----------


## Java2012

> Потому как те кто знает английский и способен пройти собеседование с людьми заказчика на англ стоят больше.


 Короче, всё те же игры на тему того, как бы продать подороже, купить подешевле и поныть о том, как много люди хотят за свой труд...

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Таким конторам придётся тогда забыть о конкурентоспособности.
> Будут выживать на заказах от старых клиентов, пока последним не надоест, что у исполнителя большинство специалистов - новички, которые ещё и с трудом говорят.


 Речь идет не об абстрактных компаниях, а о входящих в топ 10 отечественного ИТ.

----------


## Java2012

> Речь идет не об абстрактных компаниях, а о входящих в топ 10 отечественного ИТ.


 Top-10 - это ещё ни о чём не говорит, кроме объёмов заказов.
Есть компании, которые совершенно неразборчивы в заказах, и их основной (если не единственный) бизнес - перепродажа человеко-часов.
В принципе, в них тоже можно выжить. Чем лучше специалист, тем ему проще, и тем больше с ним считаются. Пусть и с неохотой, некоторые, может быть. А куда они денутся? Всё-таки нередко нужны хорошие опытные головы.

Очаровываться позициями компаний в top-10 - это можно разве что совсем по первости. Типа причастен к чему-то большому и крутому.

----------


## Andreas

> Top-10 - это ещё ни о чём не говорит, кроме объёмов заказов.
> Есть компании, которые совершенно неразборчивы в заказах, и их основной (если не единственный) бизнес - перепродажа человеко-часов.
> В принципе, в них тоже можно выжить.


 Вот честно - лично я не люблю такие конторы, чувствуешь себя зачастую товаром, особенно учитывая что каждый раз приходиться пере собеседоваться.

----------


## Java2012

> Вот честно - лично я не люблю такие конторы


 Понимаю, что честно, и не удивляюсь.
Но в принципе, в таких конторах на каком-то этапе есть смысл поработать, - набраться опыта с технологиями и практиками.

----------


## Fallout

> Понимаю, что честно, и не удивляюсь.
> Но в принципе, в таких конторах на каком-то этапе есть смысл поработать, - набраться опыта с технологиями и практиками.


 Все верно, могу еще добавить что зачастую больше оплата, для большинства больше вероятность карьерного роста, но также как правило больше дерганья, рисков и нестабильности. И на каждом этапе - каждому свое :smileflag:

----------


## 18-я весна

> Вот честно - лично я не люблю такие конторы, чувствуешь себя зачастую товаром, особенно учитывая что каждый раз приходиться пере собеседоваться.


 Если вам не нравится контора, то почему вы там *пере*собеседуетесь регулярно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Если вам не нравится контора, то почему вы там *пере*собеседуетесь регулярно?


 Кажется он имел ввиду компании где нанимают людей больше не в саму компанию, а под конкретные проекты. Где собеседования происходят с людьми заказчика и чтоб попасть на другой проект нужно собеседоваться заново, то есть пересобеседоваться

----------


## Java2012

> он имел ввиду компании где нанимают людей больше не в саму компанию, а под конкретные проекты.


 IMHO, это вообще стандартная ситуация: люди набираются под проект. Появился проект - нужны люди, - логично.
А когда проект кончается, кого-то могут переключить на другой проект (если таковой есть), кого-то подержать на зарплате до появления следующего проекта (если терять такого спеца очень не хочется), кого-то отправить на все четыре стороны.

----------


## Fallout

> IMHO, это вообще стандартная ситуация: люди набираются под проект. Появился проект - нужны люди, - логично.
> А когда проект кончается, кого-то могут переключить на другой проект (если таковой есть), кого-то подержать на зарплате до появления следующего проекта (если терять такого спеца очень не хочется), кого-то отправить на все четыре стороны.


 Ну это в последнее время такая ситуация стала стандартной, ранее могли и набирать заранее и придерживать до лучших времен чуть ли не всех, сейчас же вариант "на все четыре стороны" очень даже не редкость, как и то что заказчик утверждает кандидатуры. Ввиду того что заказчик может и не утвердить человека, нанимать его заранее и держать стало рискованнее, особенно учитывая то что ЗП не докризисные, да и многие компании на мой взгляд стали всеяднее, раньше у многих был вполне определенный стек специализаций/языков/технологий, а сейчас абы получилось заказ найти с одной стороны и подходящих людей нанять с другой.

----------


## gof

> заказ найти с одной стороны и подходящих людей нанять с другой.


 Работают по принципу "макдональдса"?

----------


## Fallout

> Работают по принципу "макдональдса"?


 Это что за принцип такой?

А вообще сомневаюсь. Некоторые вообще полагают что макдональдс больше недвижимостью занимается скупая те места которые существенно вырастут в цене, а эти все кафе так чисто чтоб место не простаивало. Да и заводы у них есть по производству жрачки.
А что же есть у типичной компании аутсорсера/аутстафера, столы, стулья, компы и съемный офис. Сейчас вот правда в бренды выкладываться начали больше

----------


## gof

> Это что за принцип такой?
> 
> А вообще сомневаюсь. Некоторые вообще полагают что макдональдс больше недвижимостью занимается скупая те места которые существенно вырастут в цене, а эти все кафе так чисто чтоб место не простаивало. Да и заводы у них есть по производству жрачки.
> А что же есть у типичной компании аутсорсера/аутстафера, столы, стулья, компы и съемный офис. Сейчас вот правда в бренды выкладываться начали больше


 Т.е. все аутсорсеры вкладываются в люксофт и логику?

----------


## Fallout

> Т.е. все аутсорсеры вкладываются в люксофт и логику?


 Wat!?

----------


## gof

> Wat!?


 Ну как, персоналом для начала  :smileflag: 
Сколько у них уже там чел работают?

----------


## Fallout

> Ну как, персоналом для начала 
> Сколько у них уже там чел работают?


 Которые оформлены как ФОП? :smileflag:  Большие бренчи у многих пооставались?
Какая разница сколько там работают если все равно есть их острая нехватка. А те что есть быстро разбегутся если что, или их разбегут :smileflag:

----------


## gof

> Которые оформлены как ФОП? Большие бренчи у многих пооставались?
> Какая разница сколько там работают если все равно есть их острая нехватка. А те что есть быстро разбегутся если что, или их разбегут


 Т.е. у контор постоянных клиентов с "интересными" проектами нет? Опять возвращаемся к "макдональдсу"  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Т.е. у контор постоянных клиентов с "интересными" проектами нет? Опять возвращаемся к "макдональдсу"


 Насчет постоянных клиентов чтоб заказывали новые проекты, может у кого и есть. А "интересных проектов" это да, хватает и древних и к которым уже успел приложиться эффективный менеджмент, осталось только тех кто будет работать их.

----------


## gof

> Насчет постоянных клиентов чтоб заказывали новые проекты, может у кого и есть. А "интересных проектов" это да, хватает и древних и к которым уже успел приложиться эффективный менеджмент, осталось только тех кто будет работать их.


 Новые модули для старых проектов не пишутся совсем совсем?

----------


## Fallout

> Новые модули для старых проектов не пишутся совсем совсем?


 Конечно пишутся :smileflag:  Среди багофиксинга вкостыливать в legacy архитектуру и код, новый функционал занятие конечно увлекательное как по мне, вот только как правило есть громадное давление по срокам и большая нехватка знаний как и о бизнес части, так и коде ибо уже не одно поколение сменилось. И написание чего либо нового - это ковыряние по большей части в груде старого.

----------


## gof

> Конечно пишутся Среди багофиксинга вкостыливать в legacy архитектуру и код, новый функционал занятие конечно увлекательное как по мне, вот только как правило есть громадное давление по срокам и большая нехватка знаний как и о бизнес части, так и коде ибо уже не одно поколение сменилось. И написание чего либо нового - это ковыряние по большей части в груде старого.


 Так новые ТЗ есть ковыряние в старых? Постояльцев - разработчиков, которые знают эти контрольные точки не сохранилось?

----------


## Fallout

> Так новые ТЗ есть ковыряние в старых? Постояльцев - разработчиков, которые знают эти контрольные точки не сохранилось?


 Какие ТЗ!? Скрам шагает по планете :smileflag:  А разработчики и конторы субподрядчики уже давно не с проектом, пара важных менеджеров, что повыше сохранилось да

----------


## Java2012

> Конечно пишутся Среди багофиксинга вкостыливать в legacy архитектуру и код, новый функционал занятие конечно увлекательное как по мне, вот только как правило есть громадное давление по срокам и большая нехватка знаний как и о бизнес части, так и коде ибо уже не одно поколение сменилось. И написание чего либо нового - это ковыряние по большей части в груде старого.


 Такое бывает.
Я не очень понимаю, как это вообще существует, весь этот процесс. Разобраться в куче г@внокода и в г@вноархитектуре - уже проблема масштабная сама по себе. А если начать давить на сроки, то можно очень быстро "раздавить", и результата просто не будет.

----------


## gof

> то можно очень быстро "раздавить"


 А если подчиненный пытается понять более старшего по лестинце, а тот ему "мозги е....т", что делать в этой ситуации?

----------


## Fallout

> А если подчиненный пытается понять более старшего по лестинце, а тот ему "мозги е....т", что делать в этой ситуации?


 Постигать дзен :smileflag: 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *небольшой пример из известной книги, угадаем роли :)*
Mike: “Paula, I need the login page done by tomorrow.”

Paula: “No, Mike, that’s a two-week job.”

Mike: “Two weeks? The architects estimated it at three days and it’s
already been five!”

Paula: “The architects were wrong, Mike. They did their estimates before
product marketing got hold of the requirements. I’ve got at least
ten more days of work to do on this. Didn’t you see my updated
estimate on the wiki?”

Mike: (looking stern and trembling with frustration) “This isn’t acceptable
Paula. Customers are coming for a demo tomorrow, and I’ve got to
show them the login page working.”

Paula: “What part of the login page do you need working by
tomorrow?”

Mike: “I need the login page! I need to be able to log in.”

Paula: “Mike, I can give you a mock-up of the login page that will let you
log in. I’ve got that working now. It won’t actually check your
username and password, and it won’t email a forgotten password to
you. It won’t have the company news banner “Times-squaring”
around the top of it, and the help button and hover text won’t
work. It won’t store a cookie to remember you for next time, and it
won’t put any permission restrictions on you. But you’ll be able to
log in. Will that do?”

Mike: “I’ll be able to log in?”

Paula: “Yes, you’ll be able to log in.”
Mike: “That’s great Paula, you’re a life saver!” (walks away pumping the
air and saying “Yes!”)

----------


## Fallout

> Такое бывает.
> Я не очень понимаю, как это вообще существует, весь этот процесс. Разобраться в куче г@внокода и в г@вноархитектуре - уже проблема масштабная сама по себе. А если начать давить на сроки, то можно очень быстро "раздавить", и результата просто не будет.


 *Бывает* не совсем то слово которое описывает достаточно частое явление :smileflag:  Провалены сроки, освоен бюджет, огромен технический долг и прочее, смена исполнителя и попытка выдать хоть что то что можно представить как продукт - вполне нормальная рабочая ситуация

----------


## gof

> Постигать дзен


 У северного корейца?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> У северного корейца?


 Есть достаточное количество товарищей которые уже сочинили труды относительно того как должен себя вести разработчик ПО. Такое чтиво очень нравится менеджерам :smileflag:

----------


## gof

> Есть достаточное количество товарищей которые уже сочинили труды относительно того как должен себя вести разработчик ПО. Такое чтиво очень нравится менеджерам


 Хочу и могу там в этом чтиве присутствует?

----------


## Fallout

> Хочу и могу там в этом чтиве присутствует?


 Почитай-поищи сам :smileflag:

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Такое бывает.
> Я не очень понимаю, как это вообще существует, весь этот процесс. Разобраться в куче г@внокода и в г@вноархитектуре - уже проблема масштабная сама по себе. А если начать давить на сроки, то можно очень быстро "раздавить", и результата просто не будет.


 У г@внокода и г@вноархитектур есть и свои очень существенные преимущества

----------


## Java2012

> *Бывает* не совсем то слово которое описывает достаточно частое явление Провалены сроки, освоен бюджет, огромен технический долг и прочее, смена исполнителя и попытка выдать хоть что то что можно представить как продукт - вполне нормальная рабочая ситуация


 Нормальная в плане "статистики", согласен. Сам видел.
Но в плане здравого смысла она ни фига не нормальная.

А ещё бывает, что какая-нибудь "крупная и солидная"(tm) компания, не испытывающая недостатка заказов, берёт проект такой, как с помойки. Потрясающая всеядность и неразборчивость.

----------


## Java2012

> У г@внокода и г@вноархитектур есть и свои очень существенные преимущества


 И какие же?

----------


## Fallout

> Нормальная в плане "статистики", согласен. Сам видел.
> Но в плане здравого смысла она ни фига не нормальная.
> 
> А ещё бывает, что какая-нибудь "крупная и солидная"(tm) компания, не испытывающая недостатка заказов, берёт проект такой, как с помойки. Потрясающая всеядность и неразборчивость.


 Почему? Деньгу компания зарабатывает? Человек трудоустроен, зарабатывает?

Если убрать все такие проекты много людей окажется не востребованы, и спроси их потом что им было лучше, ковыряться в г@внокоде или парится как большая часть населения страны вплане приличной работы

----------


## Fallout

> И какие же?


 По факту можно много ковыряся, и никто как правило не сможет доказать что это должно делаться гораздо быстрее, то есть не поддается нормальной оценке, хотя в реальности сталкивался что оценки таки требуют.
Можно в живую увидеть как делать нельзя, что тоже опыт.
Если ты таки в этом еще или уже разбираешься, то незаменимый человек

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> И какие же?


 Судя по вопросу Вы еще на прямую не сталкивались с менеджментом софтверных проектов и тем более продуктов.
Позволю себе встречный вопрос: каков на Ваш взгляд % кода аутсорсинговых проектов на постсоветском пространстве родом из Индии, Китая, Филиппин и т.п.?

----------


## Fallout

> Судя по вопросу Вы еще на прямую не сталкивались с менеджментом софтверных проектов и тем более продуктов.
> Позволю себе встречный вопрос: каков на Ваш взгляд % кода аутсорсинговых проектов на постсоветском пространстве родом из Индии, Китая, Филиппин и т.п.?


 Уже и Филиппины ? OMG

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Уже и Филиппины ? OMG


 В смысле уровня разработки там думаю просто жесть, но у них есть одно сильное преимущество перед индусами и китайцами - инглиш они с детства учат

----------


## Fallout

> В смысле уровня разработки там думаю просто жесть, но у них есть одно сильное преимущество перед индусами и китайцами - инглиш они с детства учат


 Так индусы его ж тоже учат с детства

----------


## gof

> Так индусы его ж тоже учат с детства


 Вы о ком? Что при головной боли на работе пишется гавнокод или индусы сразу ситавят диагноз?

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Так индусы его ж тоже учат с детства


 По 10 бальной (азиатской шкале), исходя из личного общения, филиппинцы - это твердая 7-ка, индусы 5-ка/мб. 6-ка, китайцы - 2 с минусом...
(9ку я бы поставил японцам). 
Имхо: своим английским филиппинцы обязаны судоходству (они крайне популярны на этом рынке) и штатовским военным базам...

----------


## Fallout

> По 10 бальной (азиатской шкале), исходя из личного общения, филиппинцы - это твердая 7-ка, индусы 5-ка/мб. 6-ка, китайцы - 2 с минусом...
> (9ку я бы поставил японцам). 
> Имхо: своим английским филиппинцы обязаны судоходству (они крайне популярны на этом рынке) и штатовским военным базам...


 Мне тут уже стало интересно за украинцев?

И кстати как там филиппинцы по менталитету, индуский стиль или что другое?

----------


## Пилигрим

> И какие же?


 http://bash.im/quote/420672

----------


## Fallout

> http://bash.im/quote/420672


 там есть один момент которого на практике почти не бывает - *нанял двух толковых программеров, которые за два месяца перелопатили весь код,*

----------


## Java2012

> Почему? Деньгу компания зарабатывает? Человек трудоустроен, зарабатывает?


 До тех пор, пока не возникнет неустранимая проблема.

А ещё это плохо потому, что повышает уровень стресса. В особо тяжёлых случаях получается так, что от человека требуют предсказуемого результата при непредсказуемых условиях.




> Если убрать все такие проекты много людей окажется не востребованы, и спроси их потом что им было лучше, ковыряться в г@внокоде или парится как большая часть населения страны вплане приличной работы


 Я думаю, что те люди в компании, которые ищут заказчиков и заказы, должны заботиться о качестве своей работы.

----------


## gof

> Почитай-поищи сам


 А сроки жесткие для усвоения информации?

Или заказчику поср...ть на проект?

----------


## gof

> Деньгу компания зарабатывает? Человек трудоустроен, зарабатывает?


 А за что идет оплата труда?




> По факту можно много ковыряся, и никто как правило не сможет доказать что это должно делаться гораздо быстрее

----------


## Fallout

> До тех пор, пока не возникнет неустранимая проблема.
> 
> А ещё это плохо потому, что повышает уровень стресса. В особо тяжёлых случаях получается так, что от человека требуют предсказуемого результата при непредсказуемых условиях.
> 
> 
> 
> Я думаю, что те люди в компании, которые ищут заказчиков и заказы, должны заботиться о качестве своей работы.


 Неустранимая проблема - это клиент не хочет/не может платить. 

Стресс конечно повышается, да. Но самое лучшее средство борьбы с ним - это не принимать близко к сердцу. Особенно на теперешнем рынке это легко, когда есть дефицит кадров, и если сейчас нервничать, то что будет тогда когда будет дефицит хороших рабочих мест?
Ранее когда местная менеджерская прослойка была толще, правильные менеджеры все это давление и нервотрепку не пропускали далее. Сейчас же когда заказчик имеет каналы напрямую к разработчикам, то уже должен вырабатываться индивидуальный иммунитет.

По сути дела единственный критерий это прибыльность проекта, в которую входят всякие риски и прочие расходы. И наплевать что там технологии устаревшие и говнокод. На дерьмовом проекте просто прийдется дороже удерживать людей. И это влияет на прибыльность. А так всем начхать на то что там будут чувствовать разработчики. Это бизнес и тут закон цифр которые о деньгах. Все остальное HRные сказки. По возможности загребут все проекты, и хороший, и средний, и плохой. А если прийдется выбирать, то выберут тот который прибыльнее, пусть он и худший, учитывая все риски

----------


## gof

> Неустранимая проблема - это клиент не хочет/не может платить.


 Тогда откуда столько бентли в городе?

----------


## Java2012

> Неустранимая проблема - это клиент не хочет/не может платить.


 Или не хочет понимать ситуацию.

----------


## Java2012

> не принимать близко к сердцу. Особенно на теперешнем рынке это легко, когда есть дефицит кадров


 Это только формально в Одессе вакансий и проектов много. На деле посмотреть - в основном-то не очень привлекательные места. Там офис у чёрта на рогах, там проект дерьм@вый, там распорядок дня или офис дико некомфортный, там мы уже были, а там бы пока ещё не готовы идти. И как-то так выбор получается очень небольшой. И если нашлись какие-нибудь важные плюсы на текущем месте, то как-то хочется за него держаться. Даже на таком рынке.

----------


## Fallout

> Или не хочет понимать ситуацию.


 Понятное дело что у заказчика, как правило забугорного, другие приоритеты, ценности и менталитет. Но опять же все хорошо пока он платит деньгу, а понимает он при этом ситуацию или нет, мало кого колышет.

----------


## Fallout

> Это только формально в Одессе вакансий и проектов много. На деле посмотреть - в основном-то не очень привлекательные места. Там офис у чёрта на рогах, там проект дерьм@вый, там распорядок дня или офис дико некомфортный, там мы уже были, а там бы пока ещё не готовы идти. И как-то так выбор получается очень небольшой. И если нашлись какие-нибудь важные плюсы на текущем месте, то как-то хочется за него держаться. Даже на таком рынке.


 В Киеве все тоже самое почти, только масштабнее. И привлекательность места понятие относительное. Всегда можно найти недостатки, и где то будет лучше или хуже. Но если есть большая вероятность того сто устроишься на похожую работу в течении хотя бы полугода, то это уже весьма неплохо. И при таких раскладах не стоит держатся за место без особых причин, если на этом месте выедают мозг.

А вообще конечно согласен что в этом году Одесса, на фоне других городов, не радует хорошими предложениями особо.

----------


## gof

Ну почему? Вот в континуум манагер требуется  :smileflag:  при весьма лояльных требованиях.

----------


## Java2012

> В Киеве все тоже самое почти, только масштабнее.


 Масштаб спасает. Конечно, в Киеве рынок крупнее и поэтому интереснее.




> И при таких раскладах не стоит держатся за место без особых причин, если на этом месте выедают мозг.


 Главное - оценить соотношение плюсов/минусов и критичность каждого из них.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Масштаб спасает. Конечно, в Киеве рынок крупнее и поэтому интереснее.


 В Киеве нету моря! Так что масштаб не спасает...

----------


## Java2012

> В Киеве нету моря! Так что масштаб не спасает...


 "Спасает" - я имел в виду только в контексте рынка труда.

----------


## gof

> В Киеве нету моря! Так что масштаб не спасает...


 Вакансий и в Одессе море, знающих специалистов - дефицит. А молодежь никому не нужна по сути.

----------


## Java2012

> Вакансий и в Одессе море


 Далеко не все эти вакансии хорошие и/или подходящие.

----------


## gof

> Далеко не все эти вакансии хорошие и/или подходящие.


 Ну если есть возможность перебирать то согласен  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Далеко не все эти вакансии хорошие и/или подходящие.


 Верно, просматриваешь вот так список вакансий, читаешь между строк, плюс что-то еще сарафанное радио доносит, и понимаешь что особо то ничего интересного и нет.

(Знаю, зажрались, да :smileflag:  )

----------


## Илья67

Ну я не нашел, к примеру, своей прелестной компании ООО "Софт-Про групп". А ведь мы трудимся довольно успешно с 2006 года в Одессе...

----------


## Fallout

> Ну я не нашел, к примеру, своей прелестной компании ООО "Софт-Про групп". А ведь мы трудимся довольно успешно с 2006 года в Одессе...


 1Сники больше в другом разделе, а всех мелких сайтоделов отдельно не впишешь, поэтому и есть категория "Другая". Или ваша компания довольно крупная?

----------


## Keshlo

Уважаемые! Помогите советом пожалуйста. Заранее извиняюсь если такой вопрос уже где-то был, но я не нашел. Хочу попробовать себя в сфере IT и в настоящий момент решаю куда пойти учиться. С компьютером на ТЫ, но знаний в области программирования практически нет. Конечно, изначально приглянулся ШАГ, много хороших отзывов, вроде как сильная школа и серьезное образование. Но не очень-то хочется тратить столько времени на обучение(2.5 года). Потому задумался по поводу курсов и в частности приглянулась школа Hillel. Но, так как она совсем новая, как-то отзывов о ней особо не слышал. Подскажите пожалуйста, кто что о ней знает или слышал, даст ли она мне за 3 месяца должную базу, чтобы я мог в последствии самостоятельно развиваться, чтобы не убивать в Шаге 2.5 года на одну только учебу. Заранее благодарен за предоставленную информацию и трату времени на чтение моего поста=)

----------


## Java2012

Можете пойти на курсы ради сертификата. Но вообще, самообразование рулит. Сейчас роскошные возможности для самообразования.




> чтобы не убивать в Шаге 2.5 года на одну только учебу


 Это правильно.
Всё быстро развивается и изменяется, поэтому ждать первой работы 2,5 года было бы нецелесообразно.

----------


## _ak

Можно через тестировщики выйти в программисты, если вам это интересно.

----------


## 18-я весна

> Можно через тестировщики выйти в программисты, если вам это интересно.


 Через админы тоже можно. Я двух таких знаю  :smileflag:  
Но самое простое - это напрямую сразу программистом стать  :smileflag:

----------


## 5had0w

> Уважаемые! Помогите советом пожалуйста. Заранее извиняюсь если такой вопрос уже где-то был, но я не нашел. Хочу попробовать себя в сфере IT и в настоящий момент решаю куда пойти учиться. С компьютером на ТЫ, но знаний в области программирования практически нет. Конечно, изначально приглянулся ШАГ, много хороших отзывов, вроде как сильная школа и серьезное образование. Но не очень-то хочется тратить столько времени на обучение(2.5 года). Потому задумался по поводу курсов и в частности приглянулась школа Hillel. Но, так как она совсем новая, как-то отзывов о ней особо не слышал. Подскажите пожалуйста, кто что о ней знает или слышал, даст ли она мне за 3 месяца должную базу, чтобы я мог в последствии самостоятельно развиваться, чтобы не убивать в Шаге 2.5 года на одну только учебу. Заранее благодарен за предоставленную информацию и трату времени на чтение моего поста=)


 А уж пять лет в институте это вообще полжизни на ветер? И уже никого не удивляет, что простенькая программа весит двести мегабайт и отжирает пятьдесят процентов ресурсов топового процессора. Должная база это куча математики и сопутствующих наук. А тупо генерировать код можно научить даже обезьяну. Причем софт для автогенерации кода выдает результат лучше, чем подобные горе-программисты. И каждая макака, навалявшая что-то, что запустилось хоть один раз, уже считает себя программистом. А если это еще и выдало правильный результат, то макака уже мнит себя как минимум Senior Developer.
Это не относится лично к тебе. Просто достало уже разгребать за программистами-недоучками, которые даже не понимают зачем нужна оптимизация по производительности - "а чо, оно же работает правильно".

----------


## 5had0w

> Можно через тестировщики выйти в программисты, если вам это интересно.


 Вот это, как на мой взгляд, наилучший путь - пока насмотришься на чужие косяки, поневоле нахватаешься хоть каких-то представлений о том, как надо и как не надо писать код.

----------


## Java2012

> Должная база это куча математики и сопутствующих наук.


 Она как бы нужна, конечно, но обычно в конторах проекты - вовсе не из тех, где это реально может быть нужно.

Знание фреймворков, умение работать с отладчиком и (самое главное) умение быстро разбираться в чём угодно - часто это ВСЁ, что оказывается нужно на практике. Но с другой стороны, если так и оставаться, со знаниями только фреймворков, то можно и остаться на этом уровне, работая с такими же унылыми проектами, а это тоска.

----------


## Fallout

> А уж пять лет в институте это вообще полжизни на ветер? И уже никого не удивляет, что простенькая программа весит двести мегабайт и отжирает пятьдесят процентов ресурсов топового процессора. Должная база это куча математики и сопутствующих наук. А тупо генерировать код можно научить даже обезьяну. Причем софт для автогенерации кода выдает результат лучше, чем подобные горе-программисты. И каждая макака, навалявшая что-то, что запустилось хоть один раз, уже считает себя программистом. А если это еще и выдало правильный результат, то макака уже мнит себя как минимум Senior Developer.
> Это не относится лично к тебе. Просто достало уже разгребать за программистами-недоучками, которые даже не понимают зачем нужна оптимизация по производительности - "а чо, оно же работает правильно".


 В нашенском институте - таки да, на ветер. Он только коркой ценен, если она может быть переведена как компьютерные или математические науки, если за бугор сваливать

----------


## Fallout

> Вот это, как на мой взгляд, наилучший путь - пока насмотришься на чужие косяки, поневоле нахватаешься хоть каких-то представлений о том, как надо и как не надо писать код.


 Примеры?

----------


## Fallout

> Она как бы нужна, конечно, но обычно в конторах проекты - вовсе не из тех, где это реально может быть нужно.
> 
> Знание фреймворков, умение работать с отладчиком и (самое главное) умение быстро разбираться в чём угодно - часто это ВСЁ, что оказывается нужно на практике. Но с другой стороны, если так и оставаться, со знаниями только фреймворков, то можно и остаться на этом уровне, работая с такими же унылыми проектами, а это тоска.


 Вы так говорите как будто в нашей стране в подавляющем большинстве случаев требуется что то большее, да и даже если внезапно в Украине действительно начнут массово полностью производить продукт, то все равно в более чем 95% случаев нужно будет тоже самое.

----------


## 5had0w

> Примеры?


 Например, тестировщик наглядно видит, что такое performance degradation, deadlock, racing.

----------


## 5had0w

> Вы так говорите как будто в нашей стране в подавляющем большинстве случаев требуется что то большее, да и даже если внезапно в Украине действительно начнут массово полностью производить продукт, то все равно в более чем 95% случаев нужно будет тоже самое.


 Нуууу, у меня сложилось впечатление, что программисты с хорошей теоретической базой весьма востребованы. Причем, как для отечественных разработок, так и для забугорных. Другое дело, что местечковый бизнес не предлагает тех денег, что платят буржуи.

----------


## 5had0w

> В нашенском институте - таки да, на ветер. Он только коркой ценен, если она может быть переведена как компьютерные или математические науки, если за бугор сваливать


 А вот тут я согласный - нынешние институты деградировали совершенно. Причем наши корочки уже редко где принимаются во внимание - уже все в курсе, насколько хреново у нас обучают.

----------


## Fallout

> Например, тестировщик наглядно видит, что такое performance degradation, deadlock, racing.


 Тормоза, подвисон, неправильное поведение в отдельных случаях - ну и как это тестировщик связывает непосредственно с кодом, если то он по идее и программировать то не умеет.

----------


## Fallout

> Нуууу, у меня сложилось впечатление, что программисты с хорошей теоретической базой весьма востребованы. Причем, как для отечественных разработок, так и для забугорных. Другое дело, что местечковый бизнес не предлагает тех денег, что платят буржуи.


 Это что амазоновские собеседования создали такую иллюзию? Востребованы в большинстве случаев те кто может писать код быстро, задешево и не выделываться

----------


## 5had0w

> Тормоза, подвисон, неправильное поведение в отдельных случаях - ну и как это тестировщик связывает непосредственно с кодом, если то он по идее и программировать то не умеет.


 Мы же говорим о тестировщике, который плавно мутирует в программиста? То есть, по мере изучения языков и фреймворков, тестировщик начинает догадываться о первопричинах тормозов и багов. Опять же, я имею в виду тестировщика, который использует мозг по назначению, а не просто гоняет тесты по кругу до конца рабочего дня. А умные тестировщики в курсе, где что поменялось в коде, и имеют как минимум общее представление о том, что как работает.

----------


## Fallout

> А вот тут я согласный - нынешние институты деградировали совершенно. Причем наши корочки уже редко где принимаются во внимание - уже все в курсе, насколько хреново у нас обучают.


 Не все еще буржуи вкурсе. И корочка может быть часто формальностью при оформлении рабочих виз

----------


## 5had0w

> Это что амазоновские собеседования создали такую иллюзию? Востребованы в большинстве случаев те кто может писать код быстро, задешево и не выделываться


 Это особенность нашего местечкового менеджмента - наберем студентов, они нам наваляют две тонны кода, который худо-бедно будет работать, а большего и не нужно. Зато сэкономленные деньги можно положить на карман. А потом удивляются, почему с ними никто дела иметь не хочет, и предпочитают индусов, или китайцев.

----------


## Fallout

> Мы же говорим о тестировщике, который плавно мутирует в программиста? То есть, по мере изучения языков и фреймворков, тестировщик начинает догадываться о первопричинах тормозов и багов. Опять же, я имею в виду тестировщика, который использует мозг по назначению, а не просто гоняет тесты по кругу до конца рабочего дня. А умные тестировщики в курсе, где что поменялось в коде, и имеют как минимум общее представление о том, что как работает.


 Общее представление для описанных случаев недостаточно. И я так понимаю это тестировщик постоянно смотрит в код как исправлялись баги. Тогда уже сразу лучше в программисты этого там будет больше

----------


## Fallout

> Это особенность нашего местечкового менеджмента - наберем студентов, они нам наваляют две тонны кода, который худо-бедно будет работать, а большего и не нужно. Зато сэкономленные деньги можно положить на карман. А потом удивляются, почему с ними никто дела иметь не хочет, и предпочитают индусов, или китайцев.


 Это не особенность нашего менеджмента, а довольно распространенное явление на глобальном уровне. В большинстве случаев бизнесу не интересен идеальный код, а надо быстра и дешева. Надо быстро занять нишу, привязать к себе клиентов, и дешевизна здесь это не только стоимость разработчиков, но и время людей клиента. Большинство самых сложно решаемых проблем зарождается еще на этапе проектирования системы с точки зрения бизнес логики. Но запариваться такими вопросами на ранних этапах мало кто желает и это еще значит больше напрягать клиента в начальных стадиях, зато потом их можно будет допиливать потихоньку и не за бесплатно

Индусов и прочих предпочитают по причине дешевизны, знания языка, стабильности, и менталитета когда клиент всегда прав.

----------


## Java2012

> Индусов и прочих предпочитают по причине дешевизны, знания языка, стабильности, и менталитета когда клиент всегда прав.


 Индусы язык знают, но плохо на нём говорят. У китайцев с этим ничуть не меньшие напряги, чем у нас.

А менталитет как раз не очень хорош для такой работы, и об этом говорили. Хозяин Циклума говорил в каком-то интервью, если я правильно помню. То есть индусы говорят "да, конечно, сделаем", пытаются делать, но вовсе не обязательно справляются с заданием. Говорят, что справятся, что успеют, что всё будет отлично, независимо от того, как оно на самом деле.

Толковые индусы есть, но они валят в Штаты.

----------


## Fallout

> Индусы язык знают, но плохо на нём говорят. У китайцев с этим ничуть не меньшие напряги, чем у нас.
> 
> А менталитет как раз не очень хорош для такой работы, и об этом говорили. Хозяин Циклума говорил в каком-то интервью, если я правильно помню. То есть индусы говорят "да, конечно, сделаем", пытаются делать, но вовсе не обязательно справляются с заданием. Говорят, что справятся, что успеют, что всё будет отлично, независимо от того, как оно на самом деле.
> 
> Толковые индусы есть, но они валят в Штаты.


 Да отлично они на нем говорят, разве что только акцент их тяжело воспринимать, особенно нашим. Толковые среди них действительно есть и даже очень, и они таки да по большеей части в штатах. 

Насчет менталитета, не всем подходит чтоб исполнитель заявлял что "у вас вот тут и тут фигня полная, да и вообще везде фигня" и потом когда таки согласились на исправление, переписывание, через время полкоманды свалило, кому просто надоело, кого сманили и т п. Наш менталитет больше по нраву возможно непосредственно забугорным техническим работникам, тем кто непосредственно работает в контакте. А вот тем людям кто принимает решения, менеджерам повыше, им нравится бесприкословное подчинение, сладкие обещания, красивые графики аля найдено столько то багов, столько то исправлено, столько то фич заимплементировано и т д. В таком режиме они способны вымыть бюджет почти полностью

----------


## Java2012

> Да отлично они на нем говорят, разве что только акцент их тяжело воспринимать, особенно нашим.


 Вот из-за такого акцента я и не считаю возможным оценить их английский на "отлично" или даже "хорошо".

----------


## Java2012

> Насчет менталитета, не всем подходит чтоб исполнитель заявлял что "у вас вот тут и тут фигня полная, да и вообще везде фигня"


 Не обязательно говорить именно так, но честно обозначить проблемы - это лучше, чем наобещать безупречный результат и сделать кое-как или не сделать вообще.

----------


## Fallout

> Не обязательно говорить именно так, но честно обозначить проблемы - это лучше, чем наобещать безупречный результат и сделать кое-как или не сделать вообще.


 Для кого лучше? Последние события и тенденция брать людей за бугор подтверждает что Украине пока очень далеко до того чтоб здесь велась действительно крупная разработка и чтоб тут на что то было завязано или принимались ключевые решения. Требуется чтоб быстро, дешево и стабильно выполняли работу, без лишних размусоливаний что вот тут проблемка, вот тут устаревшее и не хотят с этим работать и т п. Но только у нас больше крику что вот мы такие крутые, а реально совсем немного людей пилят дома свои не совсем микро проектики, и еще меньше действительно уполномочено принимать  на работе архитектурные решения а не только их советовать. 
Кто сейчас нужен больше в компаниях, а соответственно и заказчикам, супер мега крутые спецы или попроще но подешевле и чтоб английский был получше?

----------


## 18-я весна

Я могу сказать, что именно для программиста разговорный язык вообще не имеет значения в 99% случаев.
Важно уметь понимать текст. И хоть как то письменно формулировать свою мысль.
Если вы специалист и знаете на таком уровне английский, то этого достаточно для комфортной работы с нормальной зарплатой.

Согласен с Fallout - у "наших" слишком большой уровент снобизма.
Но какие-то основания для этого все-таки есть.
Потому что например в текущем проекте у меня заказчик английский, в саппорте китайцы, а разработчики только из восточной Европы. Хотя никаких проблем набрать разработчиков-китайцев нет, но никто этого не делает. Видимо уже попробовали и теперь не хотят  :smileflag:

----------


## _ak

Это пока коммуникации мало, а когда прийдет осознание, что голосом можно решить проблему намного быстрее, чем по мылу, то тут разговорный и понадобится

----------


## Пилигрим

Уже приходит. Менеджеры слышат, что Scrum - это круто и "внедряют" его везде, где только можно.
А там уже и ежедневные митинги, где каждый девелопер/тестер должно *озвучить* свои результаты.

----------


## Java2012

> Для кого лучше?


 Для индустрии, для качества работы.




> Последние события и тенденция брать людей за бугор подтверждает что Украине пока очень далеко до того чтоб здесь велась действительно крупная разработка и чтоб тут на что то было завязано или принимались ключевые решения. Требуется чтоб быстро, дешево и стабильно выполняли работу
> (...)
> Кто сейчас нужен больше в компаниях, а соответственно и заказчикам, супер мега крутые спецы или попроще но подешевле и чтоб английский был получше?


 Так и есть. Но ситуацию надо как-то менять, а то так и будем второй Индией, только с другим менталитетом.


Update:
Разговорный английский - нужен.
С заказчиками общаться голосом - это нормальная практика.

----------


## 18-я весна

> Разговорный английский - нужен.
> С заказчиками общаться голосом - это нормальная практика.


 С заказчиками должен общаться менеджер, а не программист.
Во всех случаях в моей практике, когда было иначе, получался бардак.

----------


## Java2012

> С заказчиками должен общаться менеджер, а не программист.
> Во всех случаях в моей практике, когда было иначе, получался бардак.


 А на моей практике - порядок.

----------


## Fallout

> Я могу сказать, что именно для программиста разговорный язык вообще не имеет значения в 99% случаев.
> Важно уметь понимать текст. И хоть как то письменно формулировать свою мысль.
> Если вы специалист и знаете на таком уровне английский, то этого достаточно для комфортной работы с нормальной зарплатой.


 В последние годы общения голосом все больше. И на мой взгляд язык стал так же важен как и знание технической части.

----------


## Fallout

> Уже приходит. Менеджеры слышат, что Scrum - это круто и "внедряют" его везде, где только можно.
> А там уже и ежедневные митинги, где каждый девелопер/тестер должно *озвучить* свои результаты.


 Про скрам и повальную моду на него отдельная тема. И ежедневные митинги там не самое напряжное вплане языка и хватает пары заученых фраз. А вот отказ от документации приходится компенсировать устным общением

----------


## 18-я весна

В последнем проекте, в котором я участвую с 2010 года, я ни разу с членами команды голосом не общался.
Только письменно в скайп-чате и баг-трекере.
Причем как по-русски так и по-английски.
И никакой рабочей необходимости в общении голосом не было.

----------


## 18-я весна

А митинги эти ваши - не для меня.
На прошлой, офисной работе, во время каждого совещания я думал об увольнении. 
А были периоды, когда совещания были каждый день  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Для индустрии, для качества работы.


 Ой не факт. Озадачат так заказчика, он и перейдет к тем кто красивее и позитивнее поет. Будет ли индустрии лучше от того что многие останутся без работы и пойдут устраиваться скажем менеджерами по продажам?
О качестве - оно зависит не только от программиста, но и от менеджмента не только того что project, но и product. И их ошибки стоят куда поболее чем разработчиков. В Украине толком нет людей с должными умениями и опытом выше чем senior или TL мечтячкового разлива. Пока наша роль в большинстве случаев это низкие ступеньки разработки. И тому кто сильно размахивает замечаниями, в лучшем случае вежливо укажут на его место ссылаясь на свой опыт.




> Так и есть. Но ситуацию надо как-то менять, а то так и будем второй Индией, только с другим менталитетом.


 Индией мы не будем, наврядли догоним, у нас нет ни государственной поддержки, ни климата для инвестиций. Плюс они уже умудрились пробиться и закрепиться в менеджменте многих компаний.

Как по мне для Украины лучший вариант развития это значительное увеличение количества продуктовых компаний, хотя бы таких которые существуют в России.

----------


## Fallout

> С заказчиками должен общаться менеджер, а не программист.
> Во всех случаях в моей практике, когда было иначе, получался бардак.


 Тут стоит определится что подразумевается под заказчиком. Разработчики ли это или менеджмент. Каждый должен общаться на своем уровне и по вопросам в рамках своей компетенции

----------


## Fallout

> В последнем проекте, в котором я участвую с 2010 года, я ни разу с членами команды голосом не общался.
> Только письменно в скайп-чате и баг-трекере.
> Причем как по-русски так и по-английски.
> И никакой рабочей необходимости в общении голосом не было.


 А мне особенно за последние три года приходилось говорить по английски относительно много, иногда почти каждый день. И собеседования проходить и технические и так. Пол скайпа людей которые русского не знают. И я знаю много примеров когда люди общаются гораздо больше. Так что все относительно. Тут бы статистику :smileflag:

----------


## gantalay

> Уже приходит. Менеджеры слышат, что Scrum - это круто и "внедряют" его везде, где только можно.
> А там уже и ежедневные митинги, где каждый девелопер/тестер должно *озвучить* свои результаты.


 нечего плохого в этом не вижу:
продуктивный работник- похвастается своими результатами
малеха ленивый- будет замотивирован чет о сделать, ибо на митинге че то сказать нужно
ну полезно это чтоб выяснить как говорится из первых уст все что не ясно

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> А на моей практике - порядок.


 Если разработчики постоянно общаются непосредственно с заказчиками (когда под заказчиком понимается непосредственный пользователь продукта, а не его владелец), вариантов всего три:
1. разработчик (либо небольшая команда) является владельцем продукта:
редкий, но вполне оправданный с точки зрения эффективности общения с кастомером случай;
2. небольшая софтверная компания, где фактически кроме менеджмента и команды программистов нет ни кастомер сапорта, ни тестировщиков:
не лучший вариант, но и не худший;
3. компания имеющая в наличии и сапорт, и отдел тестирования, и пресейлс, и полный фарш:
если в таком раскладе дивелоперы грузятся проблемами кастомеров - самое время задуматься "о карьерном росте"

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Уже приходит. Менеджеры слышат, что Scrum - это круто и "внедряют" его везде, где только можно.
> А там уже и ежедневные митинги, где каждый девелопер/тестер должно *озвучить* свои результаты.


 Некоторые симптомы того, что со Скрамом что-то идет не так:
1. тасков в багтрекере для текущего майлстоуна меньше, чем цветных бумажек приколотых/примагниченых к скрам-боарду;
2. в оценке сугубо дивелоперских задач, методом пленинг-покер, теперь участвуют не только тестировщик и веб-дизайнер, но также охранник и уборщица;
3. скрам-мастер самоотверженно объявил "внутрикомандную демократию", упразднив позицию ответственного за конкретные провалы команды;
4. на скрам-митингах у скрам-мастера в руках появился красный фломастер!

----------


## 18-я весна

> нечего плохого в этом не вижу:
> продуктивный работник- похвастается своими результатами
> малеха ленивый- будет замотивирован чет о сделать, ибо на митинге че то сказать нужно
> ну полезно это чтоб выяснить как говорится из первых уст все что не ясно


 Мотивировать нужно хорошей зарплатой и четкой постановкой задачи, без мозгоклюйства.
Все остальное никакого отношения к качеству работы не имеет.

----------


## desertwind

а еще нормальным окружением. кондиционер работает плохо, компы pentium dualcore, стул не очень удобный. и это об одной из самых крупных контор в городе...

----------


## gantalay

> Мотивировать нужно хорошей зарплатой и четкой постановкой задачи, без мозгоклюйства.
> Все остальное никакого отношения к качеству работы не имеет.


 че то я негде не видел "без мозгоклюйства" и без зависимости от ЗП что на 600 баксов что на 2000

----------


## 18-я весна

> че то я негде не видел "без мозгоклюйства" и без зависимости от ЗП что на 600 баксов что на 2000


 Не повезло.
Я тоже до 30 лет не видел  :smileflag:

----------


## Java2012

> если в таком раскладе дивелоперы грузятся проблемами кастомеров


 Они в любом случае грузятся проблемами заказчика. Например, когда читают очередной bug в Jira. Так грузятся ещё и устно, а так только письменно.

----------


## Java2012

> Мотивировать нужно хорошей зарплатой и четкой постановкой задачи, без мозгоклюйства.


 Могут чётко описать, как мозги будут клевать.

----------


## [email protected]}{

Народ, кто знает про новые R&D проекты в Логике ? Можно в личку.

----------


## [email protected]

> Народ, кто знает про новые R&D проекты в Логике ? Можно в личку.


 Очень много новых проектов и постоянно новые появляются. 99% проекты с нуля и большая часть это BigData и NoSql.

----------


## desertwind

такой вопрос: кто как вакансии ищет при смене работы?

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> такой вопрос: кто как вакансии ищет при смене работы?


 я подписан на рассылку интересного мне на rabota.ua (: высылаю резюме на понравившуюся вакансию).. и жду звоночка)

----------


## Fallout

> Очень много новых проектов и постоянно новые появляются. 99% проекты с нуля и большая часть это BigData и NoSql.


 Очень много это сколько?

----------


## cONST

> такой вопрос: кто как вакансии ищет при смене работы?


 не ищу. и без них в линкедин каждый день кто-то стучится.

----------


## Andreas

> не ищу. и без них в линкедин каждый день кто-то стучится.


 аналогично, мало того, я уже всем кому мог сказал, пока не обновлю статус, даже не пытайтесь обращаться
в последнее время уже почти никто и не пишет слава богу!

----------


## Джек-Воробей

Такое активное сканирование линкедина - очевидно популярная методика отечественного рекрутинга.
Сколько не спрашивал забугорных коллег: им если и поступали интересные предложения через линкедин, то от силы пару раз за все время...

----------


## Java2012

> большая часть это BigData и NoSql.


 А по зарплатам как оно там? На проектах такого рода.

----------


## cONST

> аналогично, мало того, я уже всем кому мог сказал, пока не обновлю статус, даже не пытайтесь обращаться
> в последнее время уже почти никто и не пишет слава богу!


 Не пишет ?
Везёт же ж людям ... Я целый трактат уже написал для рекрутёров - про Киев и коннекшны для "чтобы было" ... всё-равно ломятся ...

----------


## cONST

> Такое активное сканирование линкедина - очевидно популярная методика отечественного рекрутинга.
> Сколько не спрашивал забугорных коллег: им если и поступали интересные предложения через линкедин, то от силы пару раз за все время...


 Сканирование линкедина - удобно для рекрутеров - можно набить базу людей, не отрывая зад от стула, а потом вешать себе почётный знак 500+ connections. Эдакое "плюшкинство" пассивных соискателей. Кроме того, создаётся видимость того, что они работают.
Мне кажется, что в рамках нашего города с его ограниченным набором интересных компаний, и разработчиков, система "приведи друга" более эффективна  :smileflag: 

Из интересных предложений - несколько раз стучались по поводу трудовой иммиграции в Европу, Штаты и один раз Амазон приглашали в Киев на интервью.

----------


## Fallout

> Мне кажется, что в рамках нашего города с его ограниченным набором интересных компаний, и разработчиков, система "приведи друга" более эффективна


 Тяжко будет расcказывать про "интересные проекты", "дружный коллектив" и т п когда будет разговор за деньги :smileflag:

----------


## Java2012

> Тяжко будет расказывать про "интересные проекты", "дружный коллектив" и т п когда будет разговор за деньги


 Приведённому другу уже мог что-то неофициально рассказать инсайдер, который его пригласил, - и тогда принципиально нового ничего не расскажут.

В большинстве случаев "интересный проект" интересен в плане опыта, который потом конвертируется в очередное повышение зарплаты.

Ну реально, чем может быть интересен постороннему человеку микро-менеджмент в офисных процессах очередной конторы "Рога и Копыта"? Я имею в виду заказчика. Это просто чужая возня, и ничего особенного в ней нет.
Интересна работа с технологиями. May be exciting, но со временем человек привыкает, и оно становится уже не настолько exciting. Более долгоиграющий интерес - получение опыта и пополнение портфолио.
В общем, жить можно.

P.S.:
В game dev'е может быть по-другому, в плане интересности.

----------


## [email protected]

> Очень много это сколько?


 Очередные 4 проекта открылись этой весной... В целом думаю проектов около 15 можно насчитать. И это если не считать HP.

----------


## [email protected]

> А по зарплатам как оно там? На проектах такого рода.


 По ЗП это всегда индивидуально. Если вам интересно, то лучше обратится к рекрутёрам. Скинте свой контакт + CV в личку и я могу его передать куда надо.

----------


## Java2012

> По ЗП это всегда индивидуально.


 Я понимаю, что индивидуально. Это всегда индивидуально. Меня интересует диапазон.




> Если вам интересно, то лучше обратится к рекрутёрам. Скинте свой контакт + CV в личку и я могу его передать куда надо.


 Спасибо, но у меня контактов рекрутёров из компании Lohika уже достаточно. Как и у любого специалиста в Одессе и окрестностях.    

Я не собираюсь прямо сейчас куда-то переходить. Но рынок знать надо.

----------


## Fallout

> Очередные 4 проекта открылись этой весной... В целом думаю проектов около 15 можно насчитать. И это если не считать HP.


 И на все R&D с модными технологиям ?

----------


## Fallout

> По ЗП это всегда индивидуально. Если вам интересно, то лучше обратится к рекрутёрам. Скинте свой контакт + CV в личку и я могу его передать куда надо.


 Лучше мне, я тоже могу предать его куда надо и даже поделюсь половиной бонуса

----------


## 18-я весна

> Лучше мне, я тоже могу предать его куда надо и даже поделюсь половиной бонуса


 Мне куча знакомых (не HR) периодически присылает какие-то вакансии. Теперь понятно почему  :smileflag:

----------


## Cee

Всем привет. Ребят, нашел вакансию из логики на позицию QA. По требованиям довольно лояльная, на мой взгляд. Кто то знает как там относятся к студентам, реально обучаясь на стационаре, не имея опыта получить там место?

----------


## Andreas

> Всем привет. Ребят, нашел вакансию из логики на позицию QA. По требованиям довольно лояльная, на мой взгляд. Кто то знает как там относятся к студентам, реально обучаясь на стационаре, не имея опыта получить там место?


 Ты просто попробуй, а там сам увидишь! По этому поводу никто ничего особо умного или нового тебе ничего больше не ответит.

----------


## Vetal'

Здравствуйте, не знал где написать, посему решил написать здесь.
У меня знакомый сейчас ищет работу, конкретно "web-програмист" недавно ему позвонили и пригласили на собеседование, но сказали взять с сбой паспорт и индификационны код. на вопрос зачем паспорт и код ответили что-то типа, что будут составлять какую-то там анкету про неразглашении тайной информации фирмы, что-то в этом роде. так вот у меня вопрос, это какое-то кидалово или сейчас действительно практикуют такие вещи?

----------


## Дохтор

> Здравствуйте, не знал где написать, посему решил написать здесь.
> У меня знакомый сейчас ищет работу, конкретно "web-програмист" недавно ему позвонили и пригласили на собеседование, но сказали взять с сбой паспорт и индификационны код. на вопрос зачем паспорт и код ответили что-то типа, что будут составлять какую-то там анкету про неразглашении тайной информации фирмы, что-то в этом роде. так вот у меня вопрос, это какое-то кидалово или сейчас действительно практикуют такие вещи?


 Они прямо на собеседовании будут ему разглашать тайную информацию?

----------


## Vetal'

> Они прямо на собеседовании будут ему разглашать тайную информацию?


 
Ну так и я о том же, что странно как-то все это)

----------


## Fallout

> Здравствуйте, не знал где написать, посему решил написать здесь.
> У меня знакомый сейчас ищет работу, конкретно "web-програмист" недавно ему позвонили и пригласили на собеседование, но сказали взять с сбой паспорт и индификационны код. на вопрос зачем паспорт и код ответили что-то типа, что будут составлять какую-то там анкету про неразглашении тайной информации фирмы, что-то в этом роде. так вот у меня вопрос, это какое-то кидалово или сейчас действительно практикуют такие вещи?


 
А точно не в какой нибудь сетевой или подобный лохотрон пригласили? Нужно погуглить по адресу. Ну а вообще это бред, паспорт и прочее иногда бывает нужно, но совсем не на этом этапе

----------


## Java2012

> Здравствуйте, не знал где написать, посему решил написать здесь.
> У меня знакомый сейчас ищет работу, конкретно "web-програмист" недавно ему позвонили и пригласили на собеседование, но сказали взять с сбой паспорт и индификационны код. на вопрос зачем паспорт и код ответили что-то типа, что будут составлять какую-то там анкету про неразглашении тайной информации фирмы, что-то в этом роде. так вот у меня вопрос, это какое-то кидалово или сейчас действительно практикуют такие вещи?


 Это странность какая-то, мягко говоря.
На собеседование идти с паспортом может понадобиться только тогда, когда в здании режим пропусков такой.
Но ид. код требовать на собеседовании - это бред.

Пусть напишет здесь название и адрес конторы и не идёт на собеседование туда. Работу нормальную он ещё найдёт.

----------


## kulikar

кто что может сказать про контору под названием shape?

----------


## kulikar

> Здравствуйте, не знал где написать, посему решил написать здесь.
> У меня знакомый сейчас ищет работу, конкретно "web-програмист" недавно ему позвонили и пригласили на собеседование, но сказали взять с сбой паспорт и индификационны код. на вопрос зачем паспорт и код ответили что-то типа, что будут составлять какую-то там анкету про неразглашении тайной информации фирмы, что-то в этом роде. так вот у меня вопрос, это какое-то кидалово или сейчас действительно практикуют такие вещи?


 От таких контор бежать подальше да прочь.
Анкету они видите ли составляют... Это как техномир ПЕРЕД собеседованием требуют заполнить анкету где надо перечислить свои недостатки, болезни, указать домашний адрес, место рождения, какая форма жилья и в чьей собственности, список лиц проживающих на данной жилплощади, что нравится/не нравится в людях и прочий бред. Да ещё и подать это надо в письменном виде распечатав. Вот и ищут годами программеров...

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Здравствуйте, не знал где написать, посему решил написать здесь.
> У меня знакомый сейчас ищет работу, конкретно "web-програмист" недавно ему позвонили и пригласили на собеседование, но сказали взять с сбой паспорт и индификационны код. на вопрос зачем паспорт и код ответили что-то типа, что будут составлять какую-то там анкету про неразглашении тайной информации фирмы, что-то в этом роде. так вот у меня вопрос, это какое-то кидалово или сейчас действительно практикуют такие вещи?


 Собеседований нынче проводят до 4х штук. 
Если это финальное собеседование, то просьба принести документы вполне оправдана.
А вот если это только знакомство - явно что-то тут не так...

----------


## sargarian

Паспортные данные вообще раньше конца испытательного срока требовать - бред, а уж код так только при официальном оформлении. Всё остальное - придуркулёзы конторы.

----------


## DevelopeR

> Паспортные данные вообще раньше конца испытательного срока требовать - бред, а уж код так только при официальном оформлении. Всё остальное - придуркулёзы конторы.


 Паспортные данные требуются в первый рабочий день для составления договора о неразглашении. Только после подписания этого договора человек подпускается к исходникам или любым другим "внутренним" документам компании. Без этого договора - человек на испытательном сроке может, разве что, играть в пасьянс да общаться о природе и погоде.

----------


## sargarian

> Паспортные данные требуются в первый рабочий день для составления договора о неразглашении. Только после подписания этого договора человек подпускается к исходникам или любым другим "внутренним" документам компании. Без этого договора - человек на испытательном сроке может, разве что, играть в пасьянс да общаться о природе и погоде.


 Это опять таки в конторах с "бзиками". А в нормальных все договоры подписываются не раньше окончания первого месяца работы. Это так принято в нормальных фирмах. Поскольку человек неизвестно подходит или нет или ему не подходит, денег он ещё никаких не получал и т.д. а уже должен подписывать какие-то бумаженции, по которым его чуть ли не закрыть могут или квартиру отобрать ну или на крайняк $10K отсудить.

----------


## CHDS

подписание в первый день такого договора - нормальная практика.
а то человек еще не проверенный, а ему уже внутреннюю информацию подавай.
Вы ж смотрите не только с точки зрения человека, но и с точки зрения компании
а вот открывать на собеседовании какие-либо внутренние данные - это забавно, да

----------


## Andreas

> Это опять таки в конторах с "бзиками". А в нормальных все договоры подписываются не раньше окончания первого месяца работы. Это так принято в нормальных фирмах. Поскольку человек неизвестно подходит или нет или ему не подходит, денег он ещё никаких не получал и т.д. а уже должен подписывать какие-то бумаженции, по которым его чуть ли не закрыть могут или квартиру отобрать ну или на крайняк $10K отсудить.


 А ты первый месяц как работаешь?
Если фирма работает полностью по-белому, то ты не можешь оформиться, не предоставив паспортные данные и идентификационный.
Так что не мути воду, а к конкретному случаю это отношения не имеет!

----------


## sargarian

> подписание в первый день такого договора - нормальная практика.
> а то человек еще не проверенный, а ему уже внутреннюю информацию подавай.
> Вы ж смотрите не только с точки зрения человека, но и с точки зрения компании
> а вот открывать на собеседовании какие-либо внутренние данные - это забавно, да


 Человек ничего ещё от конторы не получил, вынужден ездить каждый день в офис, неизвестно заплатят ли ему вообще, а уже подписывай договор на материальную ответственность? И это нормальная практика?

----------


## sargarian

> А ты первый месяц как работаешь?
> Если фирма работает полностью по-белому, то ты не можешь оформиться, не предоставив паспортные данные и идентификационный.
> Так что не мути воду, а к конкретному случаю это отношения не имеет!


 Я ничё не мучу, а говорю как есть. Оформление и подписывание договора это разные вещи, если ты не понял.

----------


## CHDS

> Человек ничего ещё от конторы не получил, вынужден ездить каждый день в офис, неизвестно заплатят ли ему вообще, а уже подписывай договор на материальную ответственность? И это нормальная практика?


 хм. и много Вы контор видели, где не платят за испытательный срок?
а материальная ответственность за разглашение конфиденциальных данных - имхо, это всегда и везде

----------


## sargarian

> хм. и много Вы контор видели, где не платят за испытательный срок?
> а материальная ответственность за разглашение конфиденциальных данных - имхо, это всегда и везде


 Надо ещё доказать, что это именно этот человек слил инфу.
А контор, которые могут с удовольствием кинуть - тьма.

----------


## desertwind

> кто что может сказать про контору под названием shape?


 написал я им по поводу вакансии, один раз ответили и пропали, толком подробностей про вакансию даже не узнал

----------


## sargarian

> написал я им по поводу вакансии, один раз ответили и пропали, толком подробностей про вакансию даже не узнал


 Там вообще говорят и обстановка напряжённая в коллективе... Все против всех.

----------


## Fallout

> Надо ещё доказать, что это именно этот человек слил инфу.
> А контор, которые могут с удовольствием кинуть - тьма.


 Вот именно, человек который никогда там не работал и не являлся подрядчиком, получил доступ и продал ценную информацию - выглядит глупо. А вообще конечно бывает так что договор о неразглашении подписывается в первый день а остальные документы запаздывают, но тут уж репутация конторы спасает положение. А если какая мелкая неизвесная контора начинает с подписания кучи бумажек толком никак не оформив человека то это уже тревожный звоночек

----------


## sargarian

Мне вообще интересно какие это такие данные можно в конторе узнать и разгласить? Доступы к ftp? Сделайте доступ для конкретных айпишников. Доступы к гитхабу? Добавьте конкретного пользователя в проект и там авторизация по ключам, фиг войдёт кто левый. Инфа о сайте? Так сайт если уже в сети и работает, то все его посетители могут "спалить" эту уникальную идею. Гениальные алгоритмы? Уж прям такие гениальные? Никто не сможет такого никогда повторить?
Эти бумаженции всего лишь элемент психологического контроля. А подписывать их в первый день - наинесусветнейший маразм.

----------


## desertwind

ну вот например генератор лицензии к программе, которая стоит до нескольких миллионов $ за максимальную лицензию

----------


## sargarian

> ну вот например генератор лицензии к программе, которая стоит до нескольких миллионов $ за максимальную лицензию


 Не думаю, что в нашем сити пишут такие генераторы и выдают такие лицензии) Ну и даже если вдруг выдают, то не обязательно сразу в первый рабочий день сажать прогера за написание такого монстра. Тем более это о прогах. А веб?

----------


## Fallout

> Мне вообще интересно какие это такие данные можно в конторе узнать и разгласить? Доступы к ftp? Сделайте доступ для конкретных айпишников. Доступы к гитхабу? Добавьте конкретного пользователя в проект и там авторизация по ключам, фиг войдёт кто левый. Инфа о сайте? Так сайт если уже в сети и работает, то все его посетители могут "спалить" эту уникальную идею. Гениальные алгоритмы? Уж прям такие гениальные? Никто не сможет такого никогда повторить?
> Эти бумаженции всего лишь элемент психологического контроля. А подписывать их в первый день - наинесусветнейший маразм.


 Сам код. Некоторая документация может быть весьма чувствительной к раскрытию. Внутренняя информация о контрактах и т п. Пользовательские данные.

----------


## Fallout

> Не думаю, что в нашем сити пишут такие генераторы и выдают такие лицензии) Ну и даже если вдруг выдают, то не обязательно сразу в первый рабочий день сажать прогера за написание такого монстра. Тем более это о прогах. А веб?


 Многое доступно в первый день. Хотя я согласен что особо "нежная" информация не должна быть доступна каждому.
Даже с нашего города есть доступ к куче важных данных, и некоторые инциденты уже были, правда без судебных и прочих разборок

----------


## sargarian

> Многое доступно в первый день. Хотя я согласен что особо "нежная" информация не должна быть доступна каждому.
> Даже с нашего города есть доступ к куче важных данных, и некоторые инциденты уже были, правда без судебных и прочих разборок


 И что за инциденты?

----------


## Fallout

> И что за инциденты?


 NDA же :smileflag: 

Да и вообще официально заявляю что в посте выше я все выдумал

----------


## desertwind

> Не думаю, что в нашем сити пишут такие генераторы и выдают такие лицензии) Ну и даже если вдруг выдают, то не обязательно сразу в первый рабочий день сажать прогера за написание такого монстра. Тем более это о прогах. А веб?


 неважно где пишут и продают лицензии. а  генератором таким пользуемся. вот есть корпоративная прога, в одесском офисе чинят дефекты и тестируют патчи. но надо же устанавливать тестовое окружение на локальных тачках...

----------


## Java2012

Фирма также не желает, чтобы бесконтрольно гуляла информация о проектах и заказчиках, например.
Подписание NDA в первый рабочий день - это нормально. Никакого кидалова в этом нет. Разве что текст NDA могут подсунуть такой, что заставят задуматься на тему "а стОит ли вообще идти в такую фирму".

----------


## sargarian

> Фирма также не желает, чтобы бесконтрольно гуляла информация о проектах и заказчиках, например.
> Подписание NDA в первый рабочий день - это нормально. Никакого кидалова в этом нет. Разве что текст NDA могут подсунуть такой, что заставят задуматься на тему "а стОит ли вообще идти в такую фирму".


 Не вижу в этом абсолютно ничего нормального. Работал в конторах, где были пару человек, которые пришедши в первый рабочий день, посидели и уходили, т.к. им задачи не нравились или ещё что-то. А тут непонятно подходишь ты, подходит ли тебе, будешь ли с задачами справляться и в таком духе всё, но уже подписывай договор на мат. ответственность. А потом иди знай кто-то разгласит что-то, а виноватым тебя сделают, хотя ты там и не работал почти.
Тогда по такой логике вообще надо подписывать это прямо на собеседовании. А что? Узнал месторасположение конторы, увидел нескольких сотрудников, т.е. знаешь кто там работает, узнал какими проектами занимаются и какие технологии используют. Всё, представляешь угрозу и можешь слить инфу конкурентам...

----------


## CHDS

мне кажется, что работать или нет в конторе нужно решить еще на этапе собеседования.
о стремности конторы можно узнать либо через знакомых, либо в инете в принципе (да хоть бы и в этой ветке)
а вообще я Вам удивляюсь: прийти на работу и не знать, понравится ли Вам там - это нормально. прийти на работу и не быть увереным, что Вы подойдете для выбранной должности - это нормально. но прийти на работу, проработать там месяц и весь месяц задаваться вопросом, заплатят ли - это глупости
да, скорее всего Вас заставят подписать NDA. да пожалуй я бы тоже заставил, будь я владельцем такой конторы. но и Вы имеете право на какой-либо вариант контракта или расписки, если Вам не хватает устной договоренности.
конторы, которые вышвырнут человека через месяц делятся на два типа:
первые возьмут человека, он им сделает пару полезных плюшек (в последнюю неделю, ибо в предыдущие он будет разбираться с уже написанным), а дальше его выкинут не заплатив с комментарием, что он нифига полезного не сделал
вторые протерпят тунеядца месяц в надежде, что он просто еще не втянулся, увидят, что дело глухо и выкинут.
вторые скорее всего даже заплатят - репутация дороже. первые - однозначные кидалы.
у меня на текущем месте работы текст NDA входит в текст контракта как обязательство моей стороны. в этом же контракте значится и обязательство второй стороны оплачивать мой труд.
так что исходя из этого я никогда не буду считать подписание NDA кидком, пока его не будут требовать только для того, чтоб кинуть. NDA - это как раз скорее способ компании защититься от кидка со стороны сотрудников

----------


## AlexSmith

Здравствуйте! Кто может дать отзывы о компании Intersog? В тему или в личку. Буду благодарен.

----------


## Java2012

> NDA - это как раз скорее способ компании защититься от кидка со стороны сотрудников


 Верно. Мне даже с позиции работника это ясно. Конечно, бывают такие NDA, которые изначально ставят работника в невыгодное и опасное положение, но это бывает нечасто. С другой стороны, могут быть и такие хитровыделанные работники, которые могут взять исходники, подправить копирайты и продавать систему как собственную.

Кинуть могут обе стороны. Чтобы удержать их от таких соблазнов, есть контракты, в том числе и NDA.

NDA для работника - это не есть какое-то безусловное зло. Насколько оно нормально и безопасно для работника -зависит от конкретного текста NDA.

----------


## sargarian

А никто и не говорит про безусловное зло. Да, есть такая необходимость, НО! Только после прохождения испытательного срока, и категорически не в первый рабочий день. У нас не крепостное право. На рынке как бы больше программеры правила диктуют, а не работодатели... Тем более я это всё говорю не про десктопную сферу, у нас её крайне мало. В основном всё что есть это веб или мобилы.

----------


## CHDS

ок, а что этот человек весь испытательный срок будет делать, спрашивается?
я с первого дня на этой работе (без предыдущего опыта) разбираюсь с уже написанным кодом, имею девелоперские права и ничто мне не мешает слить кучу достаточно неоткрытой информации куда-либо, кроме NDA.
расскажите-ка пожалуйста, как по-Вашему должна проходить работа девелопером в идеальном мире, а потом сравните с нашим, где чаще всего в известную контору приходят неизвестные личности, а не наоборот

----------


## desertwind

предлагаю еще вспомнить QA, у которых с первых дней работы есть все билды продукта и лицензии для него

----------


## sargarian

Человек будет смотреть подходит ему или нет, на него будут смотреть подходит он или нет, будет программить. Вот интересно какова вероятность того, что программер пришёл в контору специально, чтобы украсть идею какую-то в первый день и свалить? Фирма ничего не подписывает и перед работником никакой ответственности не несёт, а работник значит должен перед конторой, в которой возможно десятки миллионов крутятся нести финансовую ответственность. Ещё и в первый день!

----------


## CHDS

вероятность велика, на самом деле, что человек пришел именно для этого.
по поводу "контора нифига не подписывает" я уже высказывался

----------


## sargarian

Ну если у конторы мания величия и она уверена, что она делает какой-то мега продукт и ещё плюс мания преследования и ей кажется, что все вокруг хотят украсть их гениальные творения, то тогда понятно всё...

----------


## CHDS

а можете назвать контору, которая не дает подписывать NDA сразу и при этом дает доступ к исходникам и прочему полезному?

----------


## 18-я весна

> Ну если у конторы мания величия и она уверена, что она делает какой-то мега продукт и ещё плюс мания преследования и ей кажется, что все вокруг хотят украсть их гениальные творения, то тогда понятно всё...


 Думаю что скорее в вашем случае - мания преследования  :smileflag: 
NDA это соглашение о неразглашении. Если вы ничего не собираетесь разглашать то подписав его вы ничем не рискуете.
Единственное нужно внимательно читать раздел договора о переходе на работу к конкурентам. 
Т.е. обсуждать содержимое договора - можно.
Но если кандидат на вакансию отказывается подписать NDA даже не читая, то он сразу идет лесом.

----------


## Java2012

> НО! Только после прохождения испытательного срока, и категорически не в первый рабочий день.


 Это нереально. Потому что "не сходится", так сказать.
Как тут уже объяснили, работать человек уже начал, доступ к закрытой информации уже получил, а NDA не подписал.

----------


## Java2012

> а можете назвать контору, которая не дает подписывать NDA сразу и при этом дает доступ к исходникам и прочему полезному?


 Такие есть. Одну точно встречал. Но называть не буду. Тем более что там могло всё уже поменяться.

----------


## CHDS

Ну подозреваю, что компании, которые не дают на подпись NDA, не делают это до первого "инцидента". ну или им терять нечего (что странно)

----------


## sargarian

> Думаю что скорее в вашем случае - мания преследования 
> NDA это соглашение о неразглашении. Если вы ничего не собираетесь разглашать то подписав его вы ничем не рискуете.
> Единственное нужно внимательно читать раздел договора о переходе на работу к конкурентам. 
> Т.е. обсуждать содержимое договора - можно.
> Но если кандидат на вакансию отказывается подписать NDA даже не читая, то он сразу идет лесом.


 Нет уж, скорее в вашем случае.
Сколько работал в конторах такое практиковалось или после испытательного срока или вообще в одной конторе меня просили подписать NDA в последний день работы после почти года, на что я естественно ответил отказом. В день окончания ИС - пожалуйста, а в первый день - бред.

----------


## Fallout

> Ну подозреваю, что компании, которые не дают на подпись NDA, не делают это до первого "инцидента". ну или им терять нечего (что странно)


 Просто по факту, от этих бумажек не много толку, они больше для успокоения заказчиков, ну и еще некоторые конторы используют их как метод давления. Сейчас мода просто, ранее такого особо не было.
Самое интересное что подпвляющее большинство этих бумажек составлены юридически безграмотно и особой силы не имеют

----------


## 18-я весна

> в одной конторе меня просили подписать NDA в последний день работы после почти года, на что я естественно ответил отказом..


 А вы склочный.
Мечта, а не работник  :smileflag:

----------


## sargarian

> А вы склочный.
> Мечта, а не работник


 А почему я должен в ПОСЛЕДНИЙ день работы это подписывать? Вы мне не скажите?

----------


## CHDS

Зависит от причин расставания ;-)

----------


## 18-я весна

> А почему я должен в ПОСЛЕДНИЙ день работы это подписывать? Вы мне не скажите?


 Если вы культурно расстаетесь с работодателем, то почему бы и не подписать обязательство не кидать его.
Вы же не собираетесь кидать его?

----------


## desertwind

а про контору Electric Cloud кто-то что-то слышал?

----------


## sargarian

> Если вы культурно расстаетесь с работодателем, то почему бы и не подписать обязательство не кидать его.
> Вы же не собираетесь кидать его?


 А я и не собирался это во-первых, а во-вторых там и разглашать-то нечего. Портал и так виден всем. К гиту доступ по ключам, к SSH по ключам и айпищнику и никакие договоры не нужны в принципе.

----------


## Fallout

> А я и не собирался это во-первых, а во-вторых там и разглашать-то нечего. Портал и так виден всем. К гиту доступ по ключам, к SSH по ключам и айпищнику и никакие договоры не нужны в принципе.


 А копия репозитория которая возможно осела на руках? :smileflag:

----------


## sargarian

> А копия репозитория которая возможно осела на руках?


 Разумеется осела. Все нормальные программеры сохраняют свои труды. А толку с неё?
Ещё нравятся условия некоторых особо одарённых кадров о "недопустимости разглашения информации о зп, выплатах и невыплатах", а так же категорическом запрете на разглашение инфы о каком-то сайте. И те кто такое подписывают и увольняются потом вынуждены несколько лет ждать, пока они смогут на собеседовании показать своё портфолио. Потому как видите ли запрещено разглашать даже ссылки на сайты, которые делал в этой нереальной конторе...

----------


## 18-я весна

> Все нормальные программеры сохраняют свои труды.


 А заодно и чужие  :smileflag: . Да, именно так порядочные люди и делают 



> вынуждены несколько лет ждать, пока они смогут на собеседовании показать своё портфолио.


 На собеседовании код показывают чтобы работодатель увидел стиль кодирования. Для этого достаточно небольшого куска кода, который не представляет собой коммерческой ценности, и NDA тут вообще не помеха.

----------


## Fallout

> Разумеется осела. Все нормальные программеры сохраняют свои труды. А толку с неё?
> Ещё нравятся условия некоторых особо одарённых кадров о "недопустимости разглашения информации о зп, выплатах и невыплатах", а так же категорическом запрете на разглашение инфы о каком-то сайте. И те кто такое подписывают и увольняются потом вынуждены несколько лет ждать, пока они смогут на собеседовании показать своё портфолио. Потому как видите ли запрещено разглашать даже ссылки на сайты, которые делал в этой нереальной конторе...


 Эти труды не твои, ты ж продал их когда получал за это деньги. Я вот не копирую себе проекты, смысла просто особо не вижу, не было там ничего такого сверх уникального чтобы я не смог повторить, и что бы хотелось повторять, да и устаревает оно быстро. Возможно есть исключения, либо ценные алгоритмы, либо шаблонные проекты клепаем и просто со старых вытаскиваем кирпичики

Ну а какой может быть толк с репозитария некоторых проектов объяснять даже не хочется :smileflag:   Но думается что в таких конторах NDA либо обсуждается, либо если не подходит то туда можно и не идти

----------


## sargarian

> Эти труды не твои, ты ж продал их когда получал за это деньги. Я вот не копирую себе проекты, смысла просто особо не вижу, не было там ничего такого сверх уникального чтобы я не смог повторить, и что бы хотелось повторять, да и устаревает оно быстро. Возможно есть исключения, либо ценные алгоритмы, либо шаблонные проекты клепаем и просто со старых вытаскиваем кирпичики
> 
> Ну а какой может быть толк с репозитария некоторых проектов объяснять даже не хочется  Но думается что в таких конторах NDA либо обсуждается, либо если не подходит то туда можно и не идти


 Ну так толк как раз и есть тот, что реализовал какую-то фичу, а потом чтоб не компосировать мозги и не изобретать велосипед и не шариться в инете взял открыл, переделал и забыл. С целью стырять идею и реализовать свою никогда не брал. И я не продавал монопольное право и авторские права, т.к. их не заключали. А право пользоваться тем что я сам написал имею стопроцентное. Да и кто и зачем запретит?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

какой у вас тут интересный спор... важный...
правда ни о чем...
самим еще не надоело?

----------


## Fallout

> Ну так толк как раз и есть тот, что реализовал какую-то фичу, а потом чтоб не компосировать мозги и не изобретать велосипед и не шариться в инете взял открыл, переделал и забыл. С целью стырять идею и реализовать свою никогда не брал. И я не продавал монопольное право и авторские права, т.к. их не заключали. А право пользоваться тем что я сам написал имею стопроцентное. Да и кто и зачем запретит?


 Ну проекты уровня халтуры таки так и делаются, да :smileflag:  там типа сам продукт результат, а код типа создателю остается.
 Подозреваю что в некоторых мелких конторках такой подход продолжает существовать.

В конторах покрупнее продукт и сам код результат коллективного труда и пренадлежит он как правило не самим разработчикам. И уже вступает в дело определенная этика. 

Зы: я вот таки начал понимать цель предварительной фильтрации hr'ми разработчиков

----------


## sargarian

> какой у вас тут интересный спор... важный...
> правда ни о чем...
> самим еще не надоело?


 Спор ни ни о чём... А о том как должно быть и о маразматических реалиях современности....

----------


## DevelopeR

> Человек будет смотреть подходит ему или нет, на него будут смотреть подходит он или нет, будет программить. Вот интересно какова вероятность того, что программер пришёл в контору специально, чтобы украсть идею какую-то в первый день и свалить? Фирма ничего не подписывает и перед работником никакой ответственности не несёт, а работник значит должен перед конторой, в которой возможно десятки миллионов крутятся нести финансовую ответственность. Ещё и в первый день!


 Вы читаете доводы, которые вам говорят? По-моему - нет.
NDA - это документ, который защищает компанию от вашей нечестности. Если бы вам предложили подписать документ, который обязывает вас ходить в туалет только в санузле, в офисе компании, а не в угол комнаты - вы бы были против? Грамотно составленный NDA не представляет никакой опасности для человека его подписывающего, если человек не хочет что-либо плохое против компании делать.

Когда у вас будет своя кодобаза, которую вы продаете клиентам и берете за это деньги, мейнтейните ее, и живете с этого - и тут к вам придет вася пупкин, поработает недельку, свалит, а потом вы на простоах интернета найдете исходники своего проекта, скачать бесплатно без смс, и ваши доходы начнут стремительно уходить в опен-сорс - тогда и поговорим. А пока вы считаете, что NDA - это нечто, что заставляет человека делать некий труд, и не получать за это оплату. Нет же - NDA заставляет человека НЕ ДЕЛАТЬ нечестных действий, и в условиях конкуренции это очень ценный документ.

На моей практике был 1 случай за почти 15 лет работы, когда человека таки нагнули по NDA, и это было абсолютно по-делу. Проработав 1 год в компании, он спокойно уволился, и через месяц запустил свой продукт, который пиарил на хабре, и который ну просто абсолютно всем был похож на коммерческий продукт, который стоил 15к за лицензию.

Если бы вы отказались подписывать NDA у меня - я бы сразу же отказался предоставлять вам исходники и любую другую информацию, и на этом мы бы сразу попрощались.

----------


## Fallout

> На моей практике был 1 случай за почти 15 лет работы, когда человека таки нагнули по NDA, и это было абсолютно по-делу. Проработав 1 год в компании, он спокойно уволился, и через месяц запустил свой продукт, который пиарил на хабре, и который ну просто абсолютно всем был похож на коммерческий продукт, который стоил 15к за лицензию.
> 
> Если бы вы отказались подписывать NDA у меня - я бы сразу же отказался предоставлять вам исходники и любую другую информацию, и на этом мы бы сразу попрощались.


 Мне кажется что NDA другой случай и тут было простое воровство кода, он ведь не смог бы сам все быстро написать, и по идее тут авторские права вступают. Хотя может NDA просто напугали. 
Кое где в NDA встречается что типа потом нельзя работать какое то время на конкурентов, но насколько помню это противоречит законодательству.


Вообще резюмируя тему с NDA и модой на это, хотелось бы отметить что еще до принятия опера нужно требовать все бумажки для ознакомления, которые потом дадут подписать

----------


## DevelopeR

> Мне кажется что NDA другой случай и тут было простое воровство кода, он ведь не смог бы сам все быстро написать, и по идее тут авторские права вступают. Хотя может NDA просто напугали. 
> Кое где в NDA встречается что типа потом нельзя работать какое то время на конкурентов, но насколько помню это противоречит законодательству.


 Да, согласен, я слегка спутал теплое с мягким. Про конкурентов, обычно, не в НДА - а в контракте с компанией\подрядчиком. И логичное, скажу я вам, требование, исключающее ситуацию, когда компания доверила человеку стратегически-важную информацию, после чего его переманили конкуренты.

----------


## Fallout

> Да, согласен, я слегка спутал теплое с мягким. Про конкурентов, обычно, не в НДА - а в контракте с компанией\подрядчиком. И логичное, скажу я вам, требование, исключающее ситуацию, когда компания доверила человеку стратегически-важную информацию, после чего его переманили конкуренты.


 Ситуация с этим двоякая. Если такая вещь действительно нужна то значит дело весьма специфичное и человек оказывается "прикованным" к работодателю, иначе ему нужно менять профессию или по крайней мере ее направление.
Думается что такие моменты все таки часто проще урегулировать контрактами, патентами и прочим. Или если такое подписывается то оно должно оплачиваться.
Не так давно в Калифорнии признали это незаконным. У нас же наврядли даже есть правовая база по это. Но тем не менее я встречал пункт такой в весьма немалой компании.

----------


## CHDS

*Fallout*,
почему сразу менять профессию?
тут наверное важно понять, что подразумевается под "конкурентами".
скорее всего это связано не с программированием конкретно, а с областью, для которой программируешь.
и в процессе написания какого-нибудь приложения для банка, к примеру, может быть понятно подписание подобного документа. но если в последствии идешь в другую компанию писать прошивки для IPTV-приставок или еще чего другое, то не вижу никаких проблем

под направлением профессии (в IT-случае) я как правило понимаю используемые технологии, а при вышеупомянутой смене технологии могут в принципе остаться теми же

----------


## sargarian

> Вы читаете доводы, которые вам говорят? По-моему - нет.
> NDA - это документ, который защищает компанию от вашей нечестности. Если бы вам предложили подписать документ, который обязывает вас ходить в туалет только в санузле, в офисе компании, а не в угол комнаты - вы бы были против? Грамотно составленный NDA не представляет никакой опасности для человека его подписывающего, если человек не хочет что-либо плохое против компании делать.
> 
> Когда у вас будет своя кодобаза, которую вы продаете клиентам и берете за это деньги, мейнтейните ее, и живете с этого - и тут к вам придет вася пупкин, поработает недельку, свалит, а потом вы на простоах интернета найдете исходники своего проекта, скачать бесплатно без смс, и ваши доходы начнут стремительно уходить в опен-сорс - тогда и поговорим. А пока вы считаете, что NDA - это нечто, что заставляет человека делать некий труд, и не получать за это оплату. Нет же - NDA заставляет человека НЕ ДЕЛАТЬ нечестных действий, и в условиях конкуренции это очень ценный документ.
> 
> На моей практике был 1 случай за почти 15 лет работы, когда человека таки нагнули по NDA, и это было абсолютно по-делу. Проработав 1 год в компании, он спокойно уволился, и через месяц запустил свой продукт, который пиарил на хабре, и который ну просто абсолютно всем был похож на коммерческий продукт, который стоил 15к за лицензию.
> 
> Если бы вы отказались подписывать NDA у меня - я бы сразу же отказался предоставлять вам исходники и любую другую информацию, и на этом мы бы сразу попрощались.


 А по-моему это вы ничего не читаете. Я где-то писал что надо NDA выкинуть на свалку истории? Я сказал что подписывать его в первый день - маразм. Или требовать приходить на собеседование с паспортом и кодом. Или требовать ДО собеседования заполнять бумаженции о том в чьей собственности квартира находится, какие хронические и врождённые болезни и какие у тебя недостатки. И сам пишет хватит тему развивать и пошёл тут же расписывать мемуары. Да и иинтерсог не из тех контор, где я бы работал. Так что попрощались бы ещё до здорования...

----------


## Fallout

> *Fallout*,
> почему сразу менять профессию?
> тут наверное важно понять, что подразумевается под "конкурентами".
> скорее всего это связано не с программированием конкретно, а с областью, для которой программируешь.
> и в процессе написания какого-нибудь приложения для банка, к примеру, может быть понятно подписание подобного документа. но если в последствии идешь в другую компанию писать прошивки для IPTV-приставок или еще чего другое, то не вижу никаких проблем
> 
> под направлением профессии (в IT-случае) я как правило понимаю используемые технологии, а при вышеупомянутой смене технологии могут в принципе остаться теми же


 Если человек таки может перенести разработки и идеи в другую контору, то мне кажется его область довольно специфична. Вспоминаются наезды компаний на друг дружку которые занимались графическими процессорами когда еще 3dfx была жива. Объясняли это тем что народа который имеет опыт в таком деле не так уж и много , они и переманивали у друг дружки, ну а люди не могли выкинуть идеи с головы и продолжали свою работу но в другой компании.
А когда человек пишет банковкое ПО то там очень часто работа с банковскими протоколами, криптография, или простой CRUD и формочки, бывает и какото процессинг, но разработка новых технологий в банках это наврядли.
То есть если человек не меняет профессию, то толком он ничего как правило не может принести в новую контору уникального украденного из другой, а если может - то это достаточно узкий специалист и смена области для него почти как смена профессии

----------


## Java2012

> Кое где в NDA встречается что типа потом нельзя работать какое то время на конкурентов, но насколько помню это противоречит законодательству.


 Это уже называется "соглашение о неконкуренции", а не о неразглашении. Хотя, обычно да, это один и тот же документ.

Совершенно отвратительная практика. Крепостное право давно отменили, а его сторонники до сих пор пытаются его насаждать.




> Вообще резюмируя тему с NDA и модой на это, хотелось бы отметить что еще до принятия опера нужно требовать все бумажки для ознакомления, которые потом дадут подписать


 Согласен.

----------


## Fallout

Up.

А то расплодилось тут рекламодателей

----------


## kulikar

> Up.
> 
> А то расплодилось тут рекламодателей


 Это точно... Нет постраничной разбивки для просмотра старых тем и одна реклама в прикреплённых темах. Уже и пообщаться тут негде... Одна реклама и спам кругом...

----------


## Bomb_a

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает когда будет студенческий бенч в компанию Люксофт?
И где можно что-нибудь узнать об этом?

Сам только что окончил институт, полгода делал диплом и параллельно изучал с++, так же "знаю" и языки.

----------


## Peroxide

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает когда будет студенческий бенч в компанию Люксофт?
> И где можно что-нибудь узнать об этом?
> 
> Сам только что окончил институт, полгода делал диплом и параллельно изучал с++, так же "знаю" и языки.


 Дык уже!
С 10 июня. Можешь ещё на форумах поспрашивать, как раз дождёшься его окончания  :smileflag:

----------


## Bomb_a

*Peroxide* ,
Ой-ой... плохо дело)
Я только-только после защиты диплома - никак не мог знать за это. 
Не подскажите, как туда попасть? Надо отправлять резюме или подойти в офис?

----------


## Odessitka1981

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает когда будет студенческий бенч в компанию Люксофт?
> И где можно что-нибудь узнать об этом?
> 
> Сам только что окончил институт, полгода делал диплом и параллельно изучал с++, так же "знаю" и языки.


 Если ты не можешь разглядеть на форуме в разделе Программирование подраздел "вакансии компании Люксофт", выделенный жирным шрифтом и находящийся прямо сверху, то просто не могу понять, что ты за программист.
https://forumodua.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1719

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1924423

----------


## Bomb_a

прошу прощения (
Я просто нашёл этот топик через гугл.

----------


## desertwind

> Если ты не можешь разглядеть на форуме в разделе Программирование подраздел "вакансии компании Люксофт", выделенный жирным шрифтом и находящийся прямо сверху, то просто не могу понять, что ты за программист.
> https://forumodua.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1719
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1924423


 я вот пользуюсь адблокером, который все прикрепленные и рекламные темы скрывает, иначе очень неудобно форум читать. так что не судите всех по себе

----------


## Odessitka1981

> я вот пользуюсь адблокером, который все прикрепленные и рекламные темы скрывает, иначе очень неудобно форум читать. так что не судите всех по себе


 А, ну да, не подумала о таком. Прошу прощения...
Хотя если чел хочет не просто "почитать", а ищет настойчиво что-то, тогда есть смысл включить все темы.
Ну главное, что все-таки нашел.

----------


## geluinie

кто скажет, что сейчас творится в TechInsight?

----------


## Intel_Centrino

Ребят, понимаю, что может, не по теме. Заранее извиняюсь, если это так. Нужен программист для завершения сайта, который очень хорошо разбирается в этом деле.
Двиг wp 3.5
Сайт очень сложный, где все автоматизировано. Есть подвязка к Интеркассе и ПланФиксу. Необходимо добавить функционал и исправить баги, в дальнейшем его развивать.
Пишите в ЛС.

----------


## hrobr

В Одесском офисе международной компании  проходит набор студентов и выпускников на БЕСПЛАТНОЕ обучение по системе Microsoft Dynamics AX  с последующим трудоустройством. 

Требования:
- Быть в данный момент студентом пятого-шестого курса на специальности, связанной с программированием, или недавно окончить ВУЗ по такой специальности .
- Знать английский на Pre-Intermediate 
- Владеть языком С++ на базовом уровне. 
- Остальные знания и навыки в области и программирования – приветствуются. 

В Одесском офисе международной компании  проходит набор студентов и выпускников на БЕСПЛАТНОЕ обучение по системе Microsoft Dynamics AX  с последующим трудоустройством.
Более подробно о системе тут  http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/dynamics/default.aspx
Требования:
Быть в данный момент студентом пятого-шестого курса на специальности, связанной с программированием, или недавно окончить ВУЗ по такой специальности 
Хорошие знания OOP/OOD, английский язык.
Будет плюсом
1С, Microsoft Dynamics AX, прочие ERP системы.

Обучение будет проходить  с  15 по 26 июля 2013 года
С 9.00 до 18.00
[email protected]
0509953905

----------


## KernelPanic

> В Одесском офисе международной компании


 Подобные формулировки отдают безграничными просторами сетевого маркетинга.

----------


## ПростоЦарь

пик фэйла - email на укрнет 99% этих "международных" компаний

----------


## desertwind

бывает еще лучше - на mail.ru  :smileflag: ) 
международная компания и без своего домена, сайта и почты на личном домене...

----------


## kulikar

Почта на бесплатном хостинге для многих гораздо привлекательнее, привычнее и удобнее, чем установка, настройка и покупка (или кряк) платных Outlook или Bat, ну или бесплатного Thunderbird даже при наличии своего сайта...

----------


## desertwind

при наличии домена прикрутить к нему гуглопочту не составляет труда. а дальше можно и веб-интерфейсом пользоваться.
+ если обиженный сотрудник поменяет пароль, то Крупная Международная Компания (®) останется без почты и контактов  :smileflag:

----------


## 5had0w

> Почта на бесплатном хостинге для многих гораздо привлекательнее, привычнее и удобнее, чем установка, настройка и покупка (или кряк) платных Outlook или Bat, ну или бесплатного Thunderbird даже при наличии своего сайта...


 Я так понимаю, что международные компании не умеют в собственный почтовый сервер?  :smileflag:  Что как бы намекает на уровень квалификации сотрудников в этой компании.

----------


## Fallout

> Я так понимаю, что международные компании не умеют в собственный почтовый сервер?  Что как бы намекает на уровень квалификации сотрудников в этой компании.


 Сейчас с повальной модой на бонусы, часто бывает и так что человек размещающий объявление к самой компании никоим боком

----------


## oos

> Подобные формулировки отдают безграничными просторами сетевого маркетинга.


 Девочке айчаре блистают)). Лучше б фото. С сиськами.

----------


## kulikar

Что известно о конторе, которая тоже постоянно ищет веб-программеров grandiz?

----------


## sargarian

> Что известно о конторе, которая тоже постоянно ищет веб-программеров grandiz?


 шарашка, которая считает себя мегакрутой) знакомый был у них на собеседовании. фраза умилила "у нас очень высокий порог входа в компанию", придумали же! при том что бошляют сайтики на джумле, вордпрессе и друпэле)

----------


## rezet

Кто может подсказать по следующим вопросам:
1. На сколько востребованы в Одессе C# (Junior) developer-ы?
2. Середина лета - это хорошая пора для ищущих или осенью вакансий поболее?

Недельку-две уже просматриваю везде, где только можно. Отправлено много резюме, куда надо и куда не надо :smileflag:  Пока по нулям (не считая нескольких конторок).
Сам еще без опыта, но с базовыми знаниями + сижу подтягиваю пока есть время. Напутствующим советам буду рад и благодарен.
Спасибо за внимание)

----------


## Fallout

> Кто может подсказать по следующим вопросам:
> 1. На сколько востребованы в Одессе C# (Junior) developer-ы?
> 2. Середина лета - это хорошая пора для ищущих или осенью вакансий поболее?
> 
> Недельку-две уже просматриваю везде, где только можно. Отправлено много резюме, куда надо и куда не надо Пока по нулям (не считая нескольких конторок).
> Сам еще без опыта, но с базовыми знаниями + сижу подтягиваю пока есть время. Напутствующим советам буду рад и благодарен.
> Спасибо за внимание)


 Впринципе середина лета нормально еще, обычно считается что сезон это больше весна-лето, но вообще вакансии могут быть всегда.
Без опыта устроится тяжело, но тут главное хоть куда то, потом с опытом будет полегче.

----------


## rezet

> Впринципе середина лета нормально еще, обычно считается что сезон это больше весна-лето, но вообще вакансии могут быть всегда.
> Без опыта устроится тяжело, но тут главное хоть куда то, потом с опытом будет полегче.


 ну "хоть куда-то" уже были варианты. хочется туда, где действительно не буду просиживать штаны. но почему у вас такое мнение? хорошо ли работать полный рабочий день только за чай?

----------


## Odessitka1981

Скажите, пожалуйста, кому-то удавалось в возрасте старше 30 лет устроиться без опыта с базовыми знаниями программистом? (без блата)

----------


## KolobocK

> Скажите, пожалуйста, кому-то удавалось в возрасте старше 30 лет устроиться без опыта с базовыми знаниями программистом? (без блата)


 однозначно да

----------


## rupert_upert

> Кто может подсказать по следующим вопросам:
> 1. На сколько востребованы в Одессе C# (Junior) developer-ы?
> 2. Середина лета - это хорошая пора для ищущих или осенью вакансий поболее?
> 
> Недельку-две уже просматриваю везде, где только можно. Отправлено много резюме, куда надо и куда не надо Пока по нулям (не считая нескольких конторок).
> Сам еще без опыта, но с базовыми знаниями + сижу подтягиваю пока есть время. Напутствующим советам буду рад и благодарен.
> Спасибо за внимание)


 А в Сигме смотрел? Они вроде набирают на практику, у них на сайте есть список требований и литературы(например тома Кнута :smileflag: ).
Как вариант - идти в нормальную контору не на C#, как я! Думал java junior быть, вышло trainee Perl)

----------


## kulikar

> Впринципе середина лета нормально еще, обычно считается что сезон это больше весна-лето, но вообще вакансии могут быть всегда.
> Без опыта устроится тяжело, но тут главное хоть куда то, потом с опытом будет полегче.


 Сезон это сентябрь-октябрь. А весна-лето не сезон однозначно. Все перед отпусками, и месяц перед и после НГ - ничего нет почти.

----------


## Fallout

> ну "хоть куда-то" уже были варианты. хочется туда, где действительно не буду просиживать штаны. но почему у вас такое мнение? хорошо ли работать полный рабочий день только за чай?


 Большинство людей влияющих на решение о найме на работу не сильно то и хочет рисковать нанимая людей без опыта, потому что если что то пойдет не так, то это их руководством будет воспринято как первопричиной. Это как если к примеру решит кто то новый проект писать на OCalm к примеру, он провалился, и пусть причиной даже не был выбор языка, но могут свалить на это, потому что все выбирают c# и java, а мы довыделывались. Исключения составляют конторы в процесс которых включена и оптимизирована работа с людьми без опыта(читай как дешевле будут платить еще долгое время), и то иногда надо иметь везение чтоб попасть туда.
Справедливости ради надо отметить что действительно очень много людей которые метят на такую позицию без опыта но не годятся, поэтому их просто всех отсеивают сразу.
Поэтому если контора не полное "рога и копыта" и там есть более мение процессы которые существуют в более именитых конторах и можно получать опыт то вполне как вариант туда идти по первой

----------


## rezet

> А в Сигме смотрел? Они вроде набирают на практику, у них на сайте есть список требований и литературы(например тома Кнута).
> Как вариант - идти в нормальную контору не на C#, как я! Думал java junior быть, вышло trainee Perl)


 К ним отправил резюме первоочередно. Ответили, что пока нет ни на практикантскую ни на джуниора. Я занесён в базу  :smileflag:  Увы.




> Как вариант - идти в нормальную контору не на C#


 Я долгое время колебался между Java и С#. Но второй знаю намного больше, чем первый. А стоит за двумя зайцами? Есть просто мысли о стажировке в NetCracker, если оно будет в ближайшее время.  Хорошо ли так делать, чтобы расширить сферу поиска?

----------


## rezet

> Большинство людей влияющих на решение о найме на работу не сильно то и хочет рисковать нанимая людей без опыта, потому что если что то пойдет не так, то это их руководством будет воспринято как первопричиной. Это как если к примеру решит кто то новый проект писать на OCalm к примеру, он провалился, и пусть причиной даже не был выбор языка, но могут свалить на это, потому что все выбирают c# и java, а мы довыделывались. Исключения составляют конторы в процесс которых включена и оптимизирована работа с людьми без опыта(читай как дешевле будут платить еще долгое время), и то иногда надо иметь везение чтоб попасть туда.
> Справедливости ради надо отметить что действительно очень много людей которые метят на такую позицию без опыта но не годятся, поэтому их просто всех отсеивают сразу.
> Поэтому если контора не полное "рога и копыта" и там есть более мение процессы которые существуют в более именитых конторах и можно получать опыт то вполне как вариант туда идти по первой


 Понимаю, что на этом этапе выбирают больше меня, нежели я кого-то. Но все же,  какие вообще должны быть минимальные требования, с моей стороны, к фирме\компании\канторе, что бы там не получилось по условиям тоже, что и в канторе "рога и копыта"? (например: min длительность стажировки, минимум денежный)
 Потому, что к примеру, некоторые предложения вводят меня в заблуждения: зарплата *до* 300$ первые пол года потом _возможно_ увеличивается еще на 100  на след. пол года-год. Это считается хорошим предложением? (пусть даже по одному критерию только). Все это числа, но человек, кот. уже не студент будет просто выживать это время. Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, где я заблуждаюсь.

----------


## Fallout

> Скажите, пожалуйста, кому-то удавалось в возрасте старше 30 лет устроиться без опыта с базовыми знаниями программистом? (без блата)


 Все возможно. Но шансы откровенно невелики. 
На том же DOU поднимались такие вопросы не раз, там люди делились своим опытом

----------


## 18-я весна

> Понимаю, что на этом этапе выбирают больше меня, нежели я кого-то. Но все же,  какие вообще должны быть минимальные требования, с моей стороны, к фирме\компании\канторе, что бы там не получилось по условиям тоже, что и в канторе "рога и копыта"? (например: min длительность стажировки, минимум денежный)
>  Потому, что к примеру, некоторые предложения вводят меня в заблуждения: зарплата *до* 300$ первые пол года потом _возможно_ увеличивается еще на 100  на след. пол года-год. Это считается хорошим предложением? (пусть даже по одному критерию только). Все это числа, но человек, кот. уже не студент будет просто выживать это время. Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, где я заблуждаюсь.


 Я думаю что у человека без опыта должна быть первоочередной задача получения этого опыта, а не сразу заработки, потому что совместить это вряд ли получится.
Устраиваетесь на работу, получаете опыт, переходите в другую контору на более высокую позицию.
У некоторых даже получается перейти на существенно большую ЗП вообще не набрав никакого реального опыта и даже после увольнения за тупость  :smileflag:  
Это у кого какая наглость.

----------


## rupert_upert

> К ним отправил резюме первоочередно. Ответили, что пока нет ни на практикантскую ни на джуниора. Я занесён в базу  Увы.
> 
> 
> 
> Я долгое время колебался между Java и С#. Но второй знаю намного больше, чем первый. А стоит за двумя зайцами? Есть просто мысли о стажировке в NetCracker, если оно будет в ближайшее время.  Хорошо ли так делать, чтобы расширить сферу поиска?


 Я был на курсах NetCracker. Там преподают Java и SQL с нуля! Набор в конце сентября где-то. Судя по всему берут не только тех, кто знает java. Нужны базовых знания программирования. Были там люди, которые знали php например, но не могли создать класс на java. На собеседовании стандартные вопросы про инкапсуляцию, наследование, полиморфизм. Могут по SQL про нормальные формы спросить или операторы типа LIKE. Первый 2 месяца у нас были лабы, почти каждый день! ДЗ высылали преподователям на почту, как и свои вопросы. Ближе к новому году начался проект. Нас поделили на группы на 8 человек и дали задание! Во втором семестре пошли темы посерьезнее, типа EJB, JNDI ну и прочий java-зоопарк) По SQL пошел PL-SQL. Я второй семестр не ходил, по личным причинам, чем все кончилось не знаю. Курсы хорошие, но как по мне, слишком затянутые. Думаю, если у человека есть мозги, то он после другого ЯП основы java за месяц подтянет. Потом можно давать проект. 
У меня курсы длились пол года, до этого 9 месяцев. Первый набор был вообще 3 месяца. Говорили, еще не нашли еффективный формат.

По поводу 2х зайцев - не думаю. Лучше выбрать 1 направление и свободной время изучать алгоритмическую и ОО-дизайнерскую базу + английский. Того же Кормена, Буча, шаблоны и пр. 
Кстате, как вариант - пойти в шарашкину хоть на 300$ + те же курсы NetCreaker. Там две смены, одна после 5 или 6-ти.

----------


## CHDS

Насколько я знаю, без опыта лучше всего в Luxsoft, Provectus, Sigma. Последние два вроде даже на шарпы набирают иногда.
Нормальной зарплаты без опыта ждать совсем не стоит, разве что Вы сам по себе как программист хороши.
Не все компании требуют именно коммерческого опыта. Иногда достаточно олимпиад/курсовых/личных проектов.
Знание технологий - всегда плюс. Особенно тех, которые нужны для той или иной вакансии.
В остальном, было бы желание)
И да, джуну без опыта больше 500 получить сложновато, а на стажировке и того меньше

----------


## titans

Такая же ерунда. Ходил на собеседование в HYS , в которой сейчас есть вакансии по c#. Звонка о результате жду до сих пор. Мне не понятна логика. Вот они постоянно вывешивают вакансии Junior. К ним понятное дело, идет толпа студентов. Но они никого не берут! Хотят уже готовенького специалиста! Ну так откуда студент возьмет большой опыт, тем более коммерческий?  Почему вакансия Junior а требование как на Middle? Тим лиды которые проводят собеседование не с пеленок родились умными. Тоже были студентами.Тоже с чего -то начинали. Так возьмите ребят, которые хотят, рвутся в бой! Подучите их, и будет у вас через пол года своя большая команда специалистов! Так фиг. Лучше вывесить вакансию, и ждать манны небесной. От жешь гарна украина.

----------


## CHDS

во многих компаниях Junior - это программист, разбирающийся в языке, базе технологий, способный быстро подхватить новую технологию, если надо, и обладает опытом коммерческой разработки.
Без опыта - это как правило стажер

----------


## rupert_upert

> Такая же ерунда. Ходил на собеседование в HYS , в которой сейчас есть вакансии по c#. Звонка о результате жду до сих пор. Мне не понятна логика. Вот они постоянно вывешивают вакансии Junior. К ним понятное дело, идет толпа студентов. Но они никого не берут! Хотят уже готовенького специалиста! Ну так откуда студент возьмет большой опыт, тем более коммерческий?  Почему вакансия Junior а требование как на Middle? Тим лиды которые проводят собеседование не с пеленок родились умными. Тоже были студентами.Тоже с чего -то начинали. Так возьмите ребят, которые хотят, рвутся в бой! Подучите их, и будет у вас через пол года своя большая команда специалистов! Так фиг. Лучше вывесить вакансию, и ждать манны небесной. От жешь гарна украина.


 Есть мнение что junior, человек у которого уже опыта - пару месяцев! Может они этого и хотят. Требования - как правил список технологий и junior и middle одинаковый. Просто первый должен знать что это, для чего нужно, то от второго требуется опыт работы с ними!

----------


## 18-я весна

> Есть мнение что junior, человек у которого уже опыта - пару месяцев! Может они этого и хотят. Требования - как правил список технологий и junior и middle одинаковый. Просто первый должен знать что это, для чего нужно, то от второго требуется опыт работы с ними!


 Мне кажется термины junior/middle/senior характеризуют не опыт, а круг обязанностей.
А под обязанности и соответствующие требования к опыту.
Поэтому джуниором может быть и опытный, но не любящий заморачиваться  :smileflag:

----------


## Peroxide

> Такая же ерунда. Ходил на собеседование в HYS , в которой сейчас есть вакансии по c#. Звонка о результате жду до сих пор. Мне не понятна логика. Вот они постоянно вывешивают вакансии Junior. К ним понятное дело, идет толпа студентов. Но они никого не берут! Хотят уже готовенького специалиста! Ну так откуда студент возьмет большой опыт, тем более коммерческий?  Почему вакансия Junior а требование как на Middle? Тим лиды которые проводят собеседование не с пеленок родились умными. Тоже были студентами.Тоже с чего -то начинали. Так возьмите ребят, которые хотят, рвутся в бой! Подучите их, и будет у вас через пол года своя большая команда специалистов! Так фиг. Лучше вывесить вакансию, и ждать манны небесной. От жешь гарна украина.


 Работал со мной на прошлой работе парень. На тот момент он ещё диплом не защитил.
Подсадили меня к нему осваивать новую мобильную платформу, ну и проект, который он сам писал. А было это неслабенькое такое мобильное приложение, работавшее с картами, базами, запросами к серверу, с синхронизацией, авторизацией и кучей всякой другой ерунды. Он сам это написал за полтора месяца, чисто по документации, которую ему дали. И сам же тестировал. На момент описываемых событий было ему 22 года и больше 2-х лет опыта коммерческой разработки приложений.

Ну ладно я, "полуайтишник" - инженер, во время учёбы думал отнюдь не о практике в программировании (тогда ещё программистом становиться не собирался, позже к этому пришёл). Но чем думают нынешние третьекурсники на программистских специальностях? Что их на лекциях программировать научат?
К диплому 2-3 года стаж работы и уровень мид... сениор - вполне реально. Таких людей в тех фирмах и ищут.

----------


## Fallout

> Понимаю, что на этом этапе выбирают больше меня, нежели я кого-то. Но все же,  какие вообще должны быть минимальные требования, с моей стороны, к фирме\компании\канторе, что бы там не получилось по условиям тоже, что и в канторе "рога и копыта"? (например: min длительность стажировки, минимум денежный)
>  Потому, что к примеру, некоторые предложения вводят меня в заблуждения: зарплата *до* 300$ первые пол года потом _возможно_ увеличивается еще на 100  на след. пол года-год. Это считается хорошим предложением? (пусть даже по одному критерию только). Все это числа, но человек, кот. уже не студент будет просто выживать это время. Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, где я заблуждаюсь.


 Ну на практике чтоб получилось и без опыта и на нормальную ЗП это редкость, но так бывает, правда больше в том же Киеве, в Одессе не не такой развитый рынок, и скорее всего придется гду то с годик поработать за мало. 300 баксов конечно маловато на сегодня, но кроме денег есть еще критерии такие как "имя" компании, процессы, технологии и инструментарий который используется, люди у которых можно чему то учиться. Уже когда капает стаж и идет интенсивное обучение на практике, легче искать еще одну работу

----------


## Fallout

> Сезон это сентябрь-октябрь. А весна-лето не сезон однозначно. Все перед отпусками, и месяц перед и после НГ - ничего нет почти.


 Зависит от заказчиков. У буржуев финансовый год новый начинается весной, примерно тогда становятся известны планы на год и уже более мение утвержденные бюджеты.

----------


## rupert_upert

> Работал со мной на прошлой работе парень. На тот момент он ещё диплом не защитил.
> Подсадили меня к нему осваивать новую мобильную платформу, ну и проект, который он сам писал. А было это неслабенькое такое мобильное приложение, работавшее с картами, базами, запросами к серверу, с синхронизацией, авторизацией и кучей всякой другой ерунды. Он сам это написал за полтора месяца, чисто по документации, которую ему дали. И сам же тестировал. На момент описываемых событий было ему 22 года и больше 2-х лет опыта коммерческой разработки приложений.
> 
> Ну ладно я, "полуайтишник" - инженер, во время учёбы думал отнюдь не о практике в программировании (тогда ещё программистом становиться не собирался, позже к этому пришёл). Но чем думают нынешние третьекурсники на программистских специальностях? Что их на лекциях программировать научат?
> К диплому 2-3 года стаж работы и уровень мид... сениор - вполне реально. Таких людей в тех фирмах и ищут.


 Представляю как на посты *titans* смотрят старшее поколение разработчиков, которое языки изучало по команде man и скупой документации, когда о литературе и речи не шло) Ну и что там еще сурового можно придумать)

----------


## 18-я весна

> поколение разработчиков, которое языки изучало по команде man и скупой документации


 Бери выше - вообще без компьютеров изучало  :smileflag:

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Бери выше - вообще без компьютеров изучало


 Ага, и тысячи строк кода написанные на тетрадных листиках в клеточку...

----------


## BagOC

Может кто-то подскажет - какие компании(в Одессе) на сегодняшний день наиболее перспективны с точки зрения Android разработчика?
Спасибо.

----------


## Peroxide

> Может кто-то подскажет - какие компании(в Одессе) на сегодняшний день наиболее перспективны с точки зрения Android разработчика?
> Спасибо.


 Софттехникс, Датаарт, КМ, возможно, Провектус.
Это компании, в которых уже есть полноценные Андроид-команды, а не просто "ищем кого-нибудь в команду, кто сделает к нашему сайтику Андроид-приложение".

----------


## Елена Сомова

Можно добавить "Софт-Про Групп". Ребята с 2006 года занимаются программированием и успешно работают сегодня.

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

Студия "Март" хороши).. просто сказка, а не компания)

----------


## Puert

Парни, нужно поговорить с IT-шниками из Таврии ... есть вопрос, а "сверху" не пробиться ... может кто подскажет как это сделать "сбоку" ... а? ... можно в личку.

----------


## Илья67

> Можно добавить "Софт-Про Групп". Ребята с 2006 года занимаются программированием и успешно работают сегодня.


 Ахха, и даже неплохо развернулись в плане направлений деятельности фирмы. Да и офис переехал в самый центр города. Тут и курсы 1С, и вэб студия, и лицензионное ПО...

----------


## Zat

Кто подскажет, часто ли в it-компании уровня Comodo/Lohika/Luxoft требуются системные администраторы?

----------


## Nikles

> Кто подскажет, часто ли в it-компании уровня Comodo/Lohika/Luxoft требуются системные администраторы?


 Для квалифицированного админа сейчас есть интересная вакансия в Slice: http://it.rabota.ua/company1717774/vacancy5069736
Контора хорошая, рекомендую.

----------


## Zat

> Для квалифицированного админа сейчас есть интересная вакансия в Slice: http://it.rabota.ua/company1717774/vacancy5069736
> Контора хорошая, рекомендую.


 Спасибо. Но, к сожалению, очень не дотягиваю как по опыту, так и по знаниям...

----------


## eyeless

> Для квалифицированного админа сейчас есть интересная вакансия в Slice: http://it.rabota.ua/company1717774/vacancy5069736
> Контора хорошая, рекомендую.


 Они кстати подозрительно долго ищут - уже год наверное, не верю что в Одессе нет таких спецов)
HR у них еще тот - пока общались про вакансию все гуд, отослал резюме - ни ответа, ни привета!
Ответь ты - вы нам не подходите, поднимайте еще свой скилл, я ж не 15 летний подросток, вены себе резать не буду по этому поводу)))

----------


## Fallout

> Они кстати подозрительно долго ищут - уже год наверное, не верю что в Одессе нет таких спецов)
> HR у них еще тот - пока общались про вакансию все гуд, отослал резюме - ни ответа, ни привета!
> Ответь ты - вы нам не подходите, поднимайте еще свой скилл, я ж не 15 летний подросток, вены себе резать не буду по этому поводу)))


 Ну там и список требований немаленький и предлагаемая ЗП не столь уж высока. Сейчас дефицит кадров, некоторые конторы годами ищут работников.

А HR конечно нехорошо поступил.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Сейчас дефицит кадров, некоторые конторы годами ищут работников.


 Ага, это самая модная легенда от отечественных рекрутеров  :smileflag:  
Пока куча опытных спецов сидит без работы, у них "дефицит кадров".
Видимо поэтому им просто "приходится" набирать зеленых выпускников, понятное дело на деньги 2-3 раза меньшие...

----------


## 18-я весна

> Кто подскажет, часто ли в it-компании уровня Comodo/Lohika/Luxoft требуются системные администраторы?


 В Комодо сисадмины в программистов любят переквалифицироваться. Значит регулярно возникают вакансии сисадминов  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Ага, это самая модная легенда от отечественных рекрутеров  
> Пока куча опытных спецов сидит без работы, у них "дефицит кадров".
> Видимо поэтому им просто "приходится" набирать зеленых выпускников, понятное дело на деньги 2-3 раза меньшие...


 Опытных без работы сейчас?!? Что то не сходится. Или это опытные но не умеющие. Да и то это тяжело представить.
В Одессе не так уж и много компанией рабочий процесс которых подразумевает постоянный набор зеленых выпускников, то есть это часть их бизнес модели, такие конторы известны как кузницы кадров и были на слуху еще до кризиса. И не стоит путать их с конторами которым просто нужны девелоперы и ощущается их острая нехватка что пытаются взрастить их внутри конторы, потому как не хватает ресурсов их просто перекупить. То есть в одном случае предполагается что человек достигнет определенного уровня и уйдет и на его место возьмут нового зеленого, а во втором - что в человека долго вкладываются в надежде что вырастет спец внутри конторы и будет там держатся относительно долго

----------


## Джек-Воробей

Если интересно, могу рассказать как дело обстоит на самом деле.
Либо можно продолжать в том же "конструктивном" русле, благо тема к этому крайне располагает.

----------


## Peroxide

> Если интересно, могу рассказать как дело обстоит на самом деле.
> Либо можно продолжать в том же "конструктивном" русле, благо тема к этому крайне располагает.


 Очень интересно, как студентом без опыта (с минимумом опыта) можно заменить профессионального программиста?
И главное, интересна компания, согласная тратить неделю на получасовую задачу и заказчик, готовый без собеседования взять студента без опыта на сениорскую позицию с соответствующей оплатой.

----------


## Fallout

> Если интересно, могу рассказать как дело обстоит на самом деле.
> Либо можно продолжать в том же "конструктивном" русле, благо тема к этому крайне располагает.


 Ну излагай свое видение как народ сидит без работы. Может я действительно не знаю чего

----------


## Fallout

> Очень интересно, как студентом без опыта (с минимумом опыта) можно заменить профессионального программиста?
> И главное, интересна компания, согласная тратить неделю на получасовую задачу и заказчик, готовый без собеседования взять студента без опыта на сениорскую позицию с соответствующей оплатой.


   А заказчики не везде собеседуют работников, за и бывает так что и с самим работником заказчик особо и не общается.

----------


## _ak

И не всегда заказчики хотят команду, состоящую целиком из синиоров

----------


## Peroxide

> И не всегда заказчики хотят команду, состоящую целиком из синиоров


 Но ни разу я не слышал, чтобы заказчик согласился, чтобы его приложение писали одни джуны без опыта.

----------


## Java2012

> Но ни разу я не слышал, чтобы заказчик согласился, чтобы его приложение писали одни джуны без опыта.


 Не всегда надо что-то именно писать, то есть разрабатывать новое или существенно развивать существующее.

Бывают унылые проекты по кастомизации проприетарной системы. Туда junior'ов берут. Иногда и middle'ов берут, но они там обычно оказываются в ситуации, которая невыгодна обеим сторонам.

----------


## _ak

> Но ни разу я не слышал, чтобы заказчик согласился, чтобы его приложение писали одни джуны без опыта.


 А это к чему?

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Ну излагай свое видение как народ сидит без работы. Может я действительно не знаю чего


 Да собственно это не мое видение.
На прошлой неделе имел дискуссию с бывшим топ манагером одной очень крупной штатовской продуктовой софтверной компании.
Вот и поинтересовался его мнением на тему: что за странная тенденция такая появилась на Украине - вместо квалифицированных спецов набирать зелень пачками.
И получил исчерпывающее объяснение. 
До 2008 на Украине, да и по всему миру, условия для оутсорсинга были наиболее благоприятными: рост рынка потребителей, рост стоимости услуг спецов, и expencies сохранялись на определенном удобоваримом уровне. После 2008, ситуация в оутсорсинге кардинально изменилась: началась стагнация рынка и цена, которую заказчики готовы платить, не только перестала расти, но и начала снижаться, в то время как расходы (офис, налоги и прочее) обрели существенный рост. 
Как пример: сегодня средняя планка, которую заказчик готов платить за опытного разработчика с 5+ годами опыта  ~25$/ч.
При этом опытный спец запрашивает 16$-20$/ч. Плюсуем известные расходы компании, и получаем мизерную прибыль в 2-5$/ч с каждого разработчика!
Куда проще взамен набрать пару "перспективных" выпускников вуза, без опыта, на 6-10$/ч, отчитавшись перед заказчиком, что набраны ИТшники с матер'c дигри! и на меньшие деньги или, еще веселее, на все те же 25 в час!
Думаю идея ясна и очевидна.  :smileflag:

----------


## MuhaCC

> Куда проще взамен набрать пару "перспективных" выпускников вуза, без опыта, на 6-10$/ч, отчитавшись перед заказчиком, что набраны ИТшники с матер'c дигри! и на меньшие деньги или, еще веселее, на все те же 25 в час!
> Думаю идея ясна и очевидна.


 И получается какая-то стратегия конторы-однодневки.)) Ну ладно небольшие проекты, но на крупных - ИМХО, не реально.

----------


## Fallout

> Да собственно это не мое видение.
> На прошлой неделе имел дискуссию с бывшим топ манагером одной очень крупной штатовской продуктовой софтверной компании.
> Вот и поинтересовался его мнением на тему: что за странная тенденция такая появилась на Украине - вместо квалифицированных спецов набирать зелень пачками.
> И получил исчерпывающее объяснение. 
> До 2008 на Украине, да и по всему миру, условия для оутсорсинга были наиболее благоприятными: рост рынка потребителей, рост стоимости услуг спецов, и expencies сохранялись на определенном удобоваримом уровне. После 2008, ситуация в оутсорсинге кардинально изменилась: началась стагнация рынка и цена, которую заказчики готовы платить, не только перестала расти, но и начала снижаться, в то время как расходы (офис, налоги и прочее) обрели существенный рост. 
> Как пример: сегодня средняя планка, которую заказчик готов платить за опытного разработчика с 5+ годами опыта  ~25$/ч.
> При этом опытный спец запрашивает 16$-20$/ч. Плюсуем известные расходы компании, и получаем мизерную прибыль в 2-5$/ч с каждого разработчика!
> Куда проще взамен набрать пару "перспективных" выпускников вуза, без опыта, на 6-10$/ч, отчитавшись перед заказчиком, что набраны ИТшники с матер'c дигри! и на меньшие деньги или, еще веселее, на все те же 25 в час!
> Думаю идея ясна и очевидна.


 Ну здесь нет про то как опытные матерые разработчики сидят без работы. Гордо сидят, требуя по 25 и более в час, в то время как зеленая молодежь на эти 20 работает во всю.
А планка роста зарплат как бы и очевидна, достаточно много компаний действительно пытаются экономить предлагая ~25 и конторы в Украине думают что вот оно и ща действительно понабираем за 3-5$ и будет бизнес, но конкуренты предлагают на пару баксов выше, и т д, пока не доходим до планки, а народу по прежнему не хватает. Уже давно известно что уровень работающих на примерно одну и ту же ЗП близкую к планке, может очень сильно разнится. Становится понятно что особо напрягаться развиваясь для того чтоб ЗП была достаточно высокой не надо, развиваются те люди которым это действительно интересно. И вот разница по доходу между двумя категориями не более чем несколько десятков процентов. Получается что тем "продажникам" что ищут проекты, нужно работать лучше если нужны толковые кадры

Конторы которые разбавляли команды сеньоров новичками и продавали всех как сеньоров, были и до кризиса. Сейчас же развитие программ для новичков связано с той же самой нехваткой кадров, сманивать их не всегда получается особенно если человек уже приблизился к планке. Особенно хорошо это у контор у которых специфические технологии, народ если и сманят, то попозже. К примеру можно обучать народ тому же перлу он не придет с заявлением что покидает компанию так же быстро как человек работающей с явой особенно с мейнстримными востребованными технологиями.

----------


## Zat

> Кто подскажет, часто ли в it-компании уровня Comodo/Lohika/Luxoft требуются системные администраторы?


 А кто-то может подсказать, какой примерно необходим минимум знаний/умений, чтобы можно было претендовать на данную позицию в таких it-компаниях? Может в теме есть сисадмины из именно it-компаний. Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## 18-я весна

> Да собственно это не мое видение.
> На прошлой неделе имел дискуссию с бывшим топ манагером одной очень крупной штатовской продуктовой софтверной компании.


 Я бы не стал полностью доверять мнению *бывшего* менеджера.
Сначала надо выяснить, за что он стал бывшим  :smileflag:

----------


## d3zmond

> Я бы не стал полностью доверять мнению *бывшего* менеджера.
> Сначала надо выяснить, за что он стал бывшим


 особенно когда некоторые хитрожопые заказчики приходят после консалтинговых компаний и уже знают сколько $ будет стоить необходимый проект и кто его должен разрабатывать.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Сначала надо выяснить, за что он стал бывшим


 Все банально: продал свою долю.  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Все банально: продал свою долю.


 Да, бизнес уже не тот когда на руки можно было платить полсотни-пару сотен

----------


## Fallout

Вверх

----------


## Peroxide

Мож актуализируем год к осени? Я с момента создания темы уж вторую компанию сменил))

----------


## badnmadx

Кто знает, где можно набраться опыта работы не имея опыта работы и с наличием диплома младшего специалиста (Инженер программист), язык программирования C++?
Сейчас заочник 3 - го курса политеха.
Очень хочу набраться опыта. ЗП, даже за 200$ согласен...

----------


## CHDS

Ну дык люксофт, как бы)

----------


## badnmadx

> Ну дык люксофт, как бы)


 К сожалению люксофт интересуют выпускники 5 - го курса или те кто недавно выпустился, это про любой бенч C++, java и т.д.

----------


## BagOC

> К сожалению люксофт интересуют выпускники 5 - го курса или те кто недавно выпустился, это про любой бенч C++, java и т.д.


 С одной стороны логично, с другой - порой выпускники 5го знают меньше "выпускников" первого.
Для набора опыта, могу предложить вариант который я сам использую в данный момент... Успешно или нет - пока не известно. Когда найду работу на приемлемую ЗП будет ясно. Одно могу сказать - уверенности в собственных силах прибавилось в разы.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Способ*Собственно способ предельно прост - *писать Апп для моб. платформ*.
У меня была Джава, следовательно Андроид онли.
У тебя, с плюсами можно попробовать себя в кросс платформенной разработке. К примеру тот же Marmalade SDK, вроде перспективная платформа(по крайней мере недавно был на конференции где ее так позиционировали).
Т.е. придумываешь приложение* которое будет интересно тебе!*. И начинаешь его реализовать. От самого простого к сложному. По ходу дела узнаешь нюансы, добавляешь функционала. Этот займет от пары месяцев до года. Главное чтоб идея была близка и интересна.
На выходе получаешь:
1. Опыт. Достаточно хорошо ориентируешься в областях которые используешь в своем приложение. Практику не заменит ничто!
2. Приложение. Опубликованное приложение это хороший *+* при поиске работы.

В общем главное себя правильно мотивировать!
Удачи.

----------


## _ak

Набираться опыта в мобильных приложениях джуны ходят в элефантсхедсофт  :smileflag: 
Остальные оттуда быстро валят.

----------


## badnmadx

> Набираться опыта в мобильных приложениях джуны ходят в элефантсхедсофт 
> Остальные оттуда быстро валят.


 Не слышал о такой. Главное, что б на плюсах. Под мобилы не писал ни разу, а под винду есть личные наработки. Как туда попасть?

----------


## _ak

Да как везде, гугл)
Под яблоки пишут на Objective C

----------


## Peroxide

> У меня была Джава, следовательно Андроид онли.
> У тебя, с плюсами можно попробовать себя в кросс платформенной разработке. К примеру тот же Marmalade SDK, вроде перспективная платформа(по крайней мере недавно был на конференции где ее так позиционировали).
> Т.е. придумываешь приложение* которое будет интересно тебе!*. И начинаешь его реализовать. От самого простого к сложному. По ходу дела узнаешь нюансы, добавляешь функционала. Этот займет от пары месяцев до года. Главное чтоб идея была близка и интересна.
> На выходе получаешь:
> 1. Опыт. Достаточно хорошо ориентируешься в областях которые используешь в своем приложение. Практику не заменит ничто!
> 2. Приложение. Опубликованное приложение это хороший *+* при поиске работы.
> 
> В общем главное себя правильно мотивировать!
> Удачи.


 Способ правильный, сам воспользовался в своё время, но вот после его реализации начинаешь понимать.... что ну её в болото эту корпоративную джаву и уходишь с головой в мобильную платформу. Бо слишком там много своей специфики и начинаешь осознавать, что разумнее применить знание изученного фреймворка, а не одного только языка.

----------


## BagOC

> Способ правильный, сам воспользовался в своё время, но вот после его реализации начинаешь понимать.... что ну её в болото эту корпоративную джаву и уходишь с головой в мобильную платформу. Бо слишком там много своей специфики и начинаешь осознавать, что разумнее применить знание изученного фреймворка, а не одного только языка.


 А я про "после реализации" ничего не говорил :smileflag: 
Тут все зависит от того куда (и на что) попадешь в первое место. Но с моб. приложением в портфолио, таки наверно сложно будет попасть джуном(не стажером, а на нормальную джунову ЗП) на энтерпрайз. Тут уже кто какое направление развития выбрал...

----------


## Java2012

На Java EE нет того ада с версиями платформы, который был в недавнем прошлом на Android.
Не знаю, насколько эта проблема разрешилась на сегодняшний день, и какая часть заказчиков уже поняла, что у Android'а есть только версии 4.x, а кто прошлые версии помянет, тому голову с плеч.

----------


## BagOC

> На Java EE нет того ада с версиями платформы, который был в недавнем прошлом на Android.
> Не знаю, насколько эта проблема разрешилась на сегодняшний день, и какая часть заказчиков уже поняла, что у Android'а есть только версии 4.x, а кто прошлые версии помянет, тому голову с плеч.


 Далеко не так все плохо, как вы описываете: уже овер 50% устройств на 4+ версии. Оставшиеся 30 действительно на 10 уровне АПИ, но и с ним (пусть и с применением дополнительных библиотек) вполне можно работать. Т.е. получается две версии. Как по мне проблема более чем разрешена.

----------


## Stef

> На Java EE нет того ада с версиями платформы, который был в недавнем прошлом на Android.
> Не знаю, насколько эта проблема разрешилась на сегодняшний день, и какая часть заказчиков уже поняла, что у Android'а есть только версии 4.x, а кто прошлые версии помянет, тому голову с плеч.


 Пока что треть устройств - на 2.3  :smileflag:  http://opensignal.com/reports/fragmentation-2013/

----------


## Peroxide

> На Java EE нет того ада с версиями платформы, который был в недавнем прошлом на Android.
> Не знаю, насколько эта проблема разрешилась на сегодняшний день, и какая часть заказчиков уже поняла, что у Android'а есть только версии 4.x, а кто прошлые версии помянет, тому голову с плеч.


 За полтора года у меня не было ни одного проекта под версию АПИ выше 10-й (речь о поддерживаемой, а не о целевой версии, сейчас это 2 разные вещи).
На сегодняшний день проблемы, можно сказать, не существует.
Вот проблема с форм-факторами экранов - это да...

----------


## rezet

Приветствую! 
Кто-то может что-то рассказать про "БЭСТ СОФТ СЕРВИС"? очень интересует в данный момент.

----------


## Andreas

> Приветствую! 
> Кто-то может что-то рассказать про "БЭСТ СОФТ СЕРВИС"? очень интересует в данный момент.


 я вот себе думаю, если СОФТ из БЕСТ, то зачем ему СЕРВИС? ))

----------


## BagOC

> я вот себе думаю, если СОФТ из БЕСТ, то зачем ему СЕРВИС? ))


 Может БЕСТ только СЕРВИС, а СОФТ так себе? Тогда все логично.

----------


## Fallout

> Приветствую! 
> Кто-то может что-то рассказать про "БЭСТ СОФТ СЕРВИС"? очень интересует в данный момент.


 А что из многих вариантов приходится выбирать и большой риск попробовать?

А вообще судя по их вакансиям кажется что в вариант попробовать и строчку в резюме добавить

----------


## Andreas

> А вообще судя по их вакансиям кажется что в вариант попробовать и строчку в резюме добавить


 ты думаешь это хорошая идея?
потом напробуешься так с 6-7 компаний, а потом будешь думать какие из них добавлять в резюме и как оправдывать пробелы в годах, т.к. лично я стремно бы смотрел на работника, у которого ежегодно (если не чаще) новая контора!

----------


## Fallout

> ты думаешь это хорошая идея?
> потом напробуешься так с 6-7 компаний, а потом будешь думать какие из них добавлять в резюме и как оправдывать пробелы в годах, т.к. лично я стремно бы смотрел на работника, у которого ежегодно (если не чаще) новая контора!


 На старте хватит и одной двух. Это если вообще не хочется выдумывать в резюме об первом опыте работы. Да и вообще кто заставляет писать все такие мелкие конторы в резюме и описывать пробелы? Такие конторы часто настолько законспирированы что там мало людей вообще могут ответить наверняка работал ли кто у них, и в какой период.

----------


## BagOC

Тоже не понимаю в чем проблема опустить в резюме нежелательные строчки. 
А если выбирать между "этим" и ничем, то по моему ответ очевиден. В любом случае даже отрицательный - тоже опыт.

----------


## eyeless

> Тоже не понимаю в чем проблема опустить в резюме нежелательные строчки. 
> А если выбирать между "этим" и ничем, то по моему ответ очевиден. В любом случае даже отрицательный - тоже опыт.


 Бывают еще ситуации когда не сам ушел, а дали пинок под зад за то что сидел и целыми днями в игры играл и т.д))

----------


## rezet

Нет. Варианты между этим и другим есть. Причина в том, что их(вариантов) не так много как хотелось бы. Или рассматривать стоит только в фирмы в вышеизложенном списке? Хочется конечно расти в одной из лудших.

----------


## BagOC

> Нет. Варианты между этим и другим есть. Причина в том, что их(вариантов) не так много как хотелось бы. Или рассматривать стоит только в фирмы в вышеизложенном списке? Хочется конечно расти в одной из лудших.


 Ну раз никто по теме не отвечает, предположу что сотрудников(бывших) этой фирмы на форуме нет.
А значит только доу в помощь. Ну и конечно личные впечатления...

----------


## eyeless

Кто-то знает хоть примерный уровень зарплат в NetPeak, можно в лс? А то это приходите на собеседование и будем говорить не внушает доверия)

----------


## tilperion

Подскажите,  куда пойти начинающему веб - разработчику, со знаниями html4/html5, css2/3, JS, PHP5, OOP, MVC, FM(Kohana), MySQL  без опыта работы, чтобы это самого опыта поднабраться) ?

----------


## BagOC

> Кто-то знает хоть примерный уровень зарплат в NetPeak, можно в лс? А то это приходите на собеседование и будем говорить не внушает доверия)


 Вполне обычная практика.
Идем на ДОУ, смотрим уровень ЗП специалиста соответствующего профиля/стажа/региона. Сопоставляем с собственным опытом/знаниями. В зависимости от этого накидываем/вычитаем пару сотен. Профит.
Еще на хабре есть несколько статей о собеседованиях(как от работтодателя так и от соискателя), где касаются и вопроса оговаривания ЗП.
Другими словами, от конкретной конторы мало что зависит. Скорее уж от проекта.

----------


## eyeless

> Вполне обычная практика.
> Идем на ДОУ, смотрим уровень ЗП специалиста соответствующего профиля/стажа/региона. Сопоставляем с собственным опытом/знаниями. В зависимости от этого накидываем/вычитаем пару сотен. Профит.
> Еще на хабре есть несколько статей о собеседованиях(как от работтодателя так и от соискателя), где касаются и вопроса оговаривания ЗП.
> Другими словами, от конкретной конторы мало что зависит. Скорее уж от проекта.


 Я про другое - у каждой конторы есть своя вилка зп, и если я сейчас например получаю 1000, а у них вилка стартует от 800 то смысл мне идти, тратить пару часов на собеседования и прочее если они больше не заплатят! Вот эту вилку они и не говорят)

----------


## KonstantinMiha

> Приветствую! 
> Кто-то может что-то рассказать про "БЭСТ СОФТ СЕРВИС"? очень интересует в данный момент.


 Я работаю. Хорошая, перспективная компания.

----------


## Andreas

> Я про другое - у каждой конторы есть своя вилка зп, и если я сейчас например получаю 1000, а у них вилка стартует от 800 то смысл мне идти, тратить пару часов на собеседования и прочее если они больше не заплатят! Вот эту вилку они и не говорят)


 ну так а кто тебе мешает сказать, что меньше чем 1200 ты получать не хочешь ни при каких обстоятельствах, дальше продолжать рекрутинг будем?

----------


## mist

> Я работаю. Хорошая, перспективная компания.


  И какие же у неё перспективы? :smileflag: 

Можете рассказать, что изменилось за год?
И какие цели ставит перед собой компания на сл. год?

----------


## Fallout

> ну так а кто тебе мешает сказать, что меньше чем 1200 ты получать не хочешь ни при каких обстоятельствах, дальше продолжать рекрутинг будем?


 И что думаешь реально такое всегда помогает? Часто если не в разы выше разница получается то говорят что "такое возможно", а на деле там толи статистику хоть собеседуемых HR отделу поднять, толи надежда что запрессуем на собеседовании и потом уговорим наобещав перспектив, толи таки реально возможно впринципе, но если там Линус Торвальдс прийдет на вакансию С программера.
 Ладно там еще в именитых компаниях еще можно предсказать какую то адекватность, но в мелких так вообще тяжело

----------


## Fallout

> Я про другое - у каждой конторы есть своя вилка зп, и если я сейчас например получаю 1000, а у них вилка стартует от 800 то смысл мне идти, тратить пару часов на собеседования и прочее если они больше не заплатят! Вот эту вилку они и не говорят)


 А у них "интереснее проекты", "дружнее коллектив", "динамичнее развивающаяся компания" и т п. А тут начинается о таком низменном как деньги :smileflag:

----------


## eyeless

> А у них "интереснее проекты", "дружнее коллектив", "динамичнее развивающаяся компания" и т п. А тут начинается о таком низменном как деньги


 Ага, приезжаю я на заправку и говорю - сейчас вы увидите какой у меня "дружный коллектив" и зальет мне полный бак, прихожу платить за свет и говорю - а рассказать вам какие у нас "интересные проекты" и вы мне тогда свет не отключите и тд)))

----------


## KonstantinMiha

> И какие же у неё перспективы?
> 
> Можете рассказать, что изменилось за год?
> И какие цели ставит перед собой компания на сл. год?


 Перспектива в том, чтобы стать крупнейшим игроком в одном узком направлении по веб-разработке.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Перспектива в том, чтобы стать крупнейшим игроком в одном узком направлении по веб-разработке.


  интересно...
а в реальность этого хоть кто то верит?
и какие сроки для этого определены?

----------


## BagOC

> Ага, приезжаю я на заправку и говорю - сейчас вы увидите какой у меня "дружный коллектив" и зальет мне полный бак, прихожу платить за свет и говорю - а рассказать вам какие у нас "интересные проекты" и вы мне тогда свет не отключите и тд)))


 Ну Вас же никто не заставит идти работать за "идею"? У Вас есть минимум, на который Вы согласны. А всякие вилки, перспективы компании, ваши личные амбиции... Это все относительно. Т.е. даже зная "вилку", и то что Вы в нее попадаете - не гарантирует то, что вы получите должность. Так же как и то, что если вы выходите за ее границы, не гарантирует то, что вы должность не получите. Другими словами таки да надо тратить пару часов, только на то, чтоб узнать есть шанс(у Вас получить должность, у компании получить Вас) или нет. А Вы как хотели?

----------


## Andreas

> А у них "интереснее проекты", "дружнее коллектив", "динамичнее развивающаяся компания" и т п. А тут начинается о таком низменном как деньги


 на 100% согласен с данной иронией )
вот разве что "дружный коллектив" я бы заменил на "спокойная и не трепающая нервы работа"
потому как лично для меня последний фактор важнее тех 400-500 баксов что мне может и могут накинуть в другой конторе, но где я буду ишачить и общаться с идиотами проджект-менеджерами или тим-лидами

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

А что вы можете сказать про компанию "Lics Soft"?.. Занимаются, вроде бы, разработкой программного обеспечения. Насколько хороша компания?

----------


## tilperion

Ребята, может подскажите, куда можно податься на должность php junior без опыта работы ?

----------


## BigK

Ребят может кто о TechInsight что-то рассказать? Вроде бы давно на рынке, а информация, отзывы работников, как-то совсем не гуглятся

----------


## hijack

> Ребят может кто о TechInsight что-то рассказать? Вроде бы давно на рынке, а информация, отзывы работников, как-то совсем не гуглятся


 Они сейчас набирают людей без опыта для обучения специфическому языку от IBM для какого-то нового проекта. Нужны элементарные общие знания по IT и английский.

----------


## _ak

На Кобол, что ли?

----------


## BigK

> Они сейчас набирают людей без опыта для обучения специфическому языку от IBM для какого-то нового проекта. Нужны элементарные общие знания по IT и английский.


 Ну на него и предлагали собственно, потому и интересовался.

----------


## Peroxide

Стажировался когда-то в Техинсайте месяц. В те времена они захотели Андроидом заниматься, понабирали стажёров, в число которых и я попал. Атмосфера нормальная, офис приличный, не бьют)
Насколько знаю, мало кто из тех стажёров, что со мной там работали впоследствии остались, но вроде были такие.

----------


## amatorodessa

Кстати, brainbench бесплатный еще пару дней. Кто хочет улучшить свое резюме и поднять рейтинг страны: Brainbench games 2013

----------


## BagOC

А о компании Infomir, как о IT фирме кто-то может что-то сказать? Как я понял они занимаются разработкой ПО для будущего поколения своих приставок МАГ(которые будут на Android'e).

----------


## Alek83

Давненько не заходил...

Ну так где сейчас тепло и мухи не кусают?  :smileflag: 
(Java)

----------


## Cornelius

> Давненько не заходил...
> 
> Ну так где сейчас тепло и мухи не кусают? 
> (Java)


 Для толкового Java - везде )

----------


## BagOC

Хочу поделиться с вами впечатлениями о прохождение собеседования в Infomir, ибо такого собеседования у меня еще не было :smileflag: 
Собеседование проводила 40+ женщина, которая сразу же дала понять о серьезности своих намерений, заявив что "нам сейчас нужны *андроиды*!" (позиция Android dev).
Затем зачем-то начала переспрашивать все резюме - где учились, где работали, что за курсы. Просто переспрашивать то же, что там написано. Я терпеливо отвечал.
Апогеем был вопрос "чем отличается программирование от тестирования", после чего она опершись щекой на кулак, видимо приготовилась слушать долгий и захватывающий рассказ.
В общем-то понятно, собеседование предварительное, с НРом. Но почему тогда этот "НР" не спросил ни одного типичного для НРа вопроса (аля какие цели или кем видите себя через 5 лет)? Вместо этого она упорно пыталась понять уровень моих знаний, который я если честно даже не знал как донести.
В общем впечатления позитивные :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> В общем-то понятно, собеседование предварительное, с НРом.


 Вообще терпеть не могу такие собеседования. И так понятно, что я иду к вам на работу потому, что мне надо деньги и карьерный рост).. А вопросы из резюме вообще убивают).. Зачастую просто отвечаю "В резюме всё написано, к чему эта трата времени?" (:

----------


## Fallout

> Хочу поделиться с вами впечатлениями о прохождение собеседования в Infomir, ибо такого собеседования у меня еще не было
> Собеседование проводила 40+ женщина, которая сразу же дала понять о серьезности своих намерений, заявив что "нам сейчас нужны *андроиды*!" (позиция Android dev).
> Затем зачем-то начала переспрашивать все резюме - где учились, где работали, что за курсы. Просто переспрашивать то же, что там написано. Я терпеливо отвечал.
> Апогеем был вопрос "чем отличается программирование от тестирования", после чего она опершись щекой на кулак, видимо приготовилась слушать долгий и захватывающий рассказ.
> В общем-то понятно, собеседование предварительное, с НРом. Но почему тогда этот "НР" не спросил ни одного типичного для НРа вопроса (аля какие цели или кем видите себя через 5 лет)? Вместо этого она упорно пыталась понять уровень моих знаний, который я если честно даже не знал как донести.
> В общем впечатления позитивные


 Как по мне такие вопросы все таки получше чем большинство списаных под кальку то что названы здесь типичными вопросами HR, или какое то тестирование в духе что вы видете на картинке или нарисуте мне что нибудь, или еще какие то сильно хитрые вопросы которым недавно обучились на очередном тренинге.

Переспрашивать что написано на бумажках типичная практика некоторых организаций, например таможенников и кто выдает визы, наверно много им удается отсеить лгунов, кто поленился выучить выдуманную легенду.

----------


## Fallout

> Вообще терпеть не могу такие собеседования. И так понятно, что я иду к вам на работу потому, что мне надо деньги и карьерный рост).. А вопросы из резюме вообще убивают).. Зачастую просто отвечаю "В резюме всё написано, к чему эта трата времени?" (:


 А карьерный рост для чего? Чтоб опять таки получать больше денег? Ай-йа-йай!!! А как же интересные задачи, дружный коллектив, да и вообще потому что у наша компания самая лучшая?  :smileflag:

----------


## BagOC

> Как по мне такие вопросы все таки получше чем большинство списаных под кальку то что названы здесь типичными вопросами HR, или какое то тестирование в духе что вы видете на картинке или нарисуте мне что нибудь, или еще какие то сильно хитрые вопросы которым недавно обучились на очередном тренинге.


 Если вопросы просто списаны или просто запомнены с недавнего тренинга, то они конечно бесполезны. Но есть и профессионалы, которые по ответам на эти вопросы могут очень много о Вас узнать как о личности.
А то, что эти "типичные" хуже технических - опять же вопрос спорный(в данной конкретной ситуации). Т.к. видно, что человек не вынесет никакой полезной и объективной информации что из тех, что из тех.




> Переспрашивать что написано на бумажках типичная практика некоторых организаций, например таможенников и кто выдает визы, наверно много им удается отсеить лгунов, кто поленился выучить выдуманную легенду.


 Лож в образование проверяется запросом диплома, лож о опыте работы проверяется на техническим собеседование. Вопросом "где учились" и ответом "в ОНУ" она много проверила?

----------


## BagOC

> Вообще терпеть не могу такие собеседования. И так понятно, что я иду к вам на работу потому, что мне надо деньги и карьерный рост).. А вопросы из резюме вообще убивают).. Зачастую просто отвечаю "В резюме всё написано, к чему эта трата времени?" (:


 По поводу вопроса "зачем иду к вам в компанию" - не согласен. Причины и мотивы могут быть очень разными, и далеко не всегда деньги. В моем случае деньги вторичны(т.е. их не должно быть меньше чем сейчас, но и что б было больше не обязательно).
По поводу резюме - возьму на вооружение. Так и надо.

----------


## oos

> Если вопросы просто списаны или просто запомнены с недавнего тренинга, то они конечно бесполезны. Но есть и профессионалы, которые по ответам на эти вопросы могут очень много о Вас узнать как о личности.
> А то, что эти "типичные" хуже технических - опять же вопрос спорный(в данной конкретной ситуации). Т.к. видно, что человек не вынесет никакой полезной и объективной информации что из тех, что из тех.
> 
> 
> 
> *Лож в образование проверяется запросом диплома, лож о опыте работы проверяется на техническим собеседование. Вопросом "где учились" и ответом "в ОНУ" она много проверила*?


 Жесть....  ОНУ?

----------


## BagOC

> Жесть....  ОНУ?


 Не понимаю...?
Одесский Национальный Университет им.Мечникова, Факультет Информационных Технологий(бывший мех-мат), специальность Компьютерные Системы и Сети.
В чем жесть?

----------


## CHDS

по поводу запроса диплома - они покупаются, так что этим не проверишь. но спросив можно проверить, знает ли человек хотя бы что купил)

по поводу ОНУ - какие-то проблемы? сам оттуда, прикладная математика, кафедра мат.обеспечения комп.систем, работаю программистом. что я делаю не так?

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> А карьерный рост для чего? Чтоб опять таки получать больше денег? Ай-йа-йай!!! А как же интересные задачи, дружный коллектив, да и вообще потому что у наша компания самая лучшая?


 Всегда есть лучше).. И не заподозрит ли менеджер лесть и черту характера "ж*полиз"?).. 




> По поводу вопроса "зачем иду к вам в компанию" - не согласен. Причины и мотивы могут быть очень разными, и далеко не всегда деньги.


 Вот поэтому лучше отвечать, как отвечает 95% футболистов и тренеров: "Мне нужен новый вызов в жизни. Надо что-то новое, хочу расти в профессиональном плане. Буду стараться, доказывать руководству свои способности. Надеюсь быстро влиться в коллектив и адаптироваться в нём."




> Жесть....  ОНУ?


 Я закончил гидромет). И что с этого?)..

----------


## BagOC

> по поводу запроса диплома - они покупаются, так что этим не проверишь. но спросив можно проверить, знает ли человек хотя бы что купил)
> ...


 Купить сложнее чем выучить название :smileflag:

----------


## CHDS

> Купить сложнее чем выучить название


 ну легенду всегда можно выучить. но кого-то отсеять всё же удастся.
плюс, может случиться, что ты с эйчаром с одного ВУЗа (у меня так было) и стали обсуждать, как там те или иные преподы - так тоже можно проверить на покупку диплома

----------


## oos

> Не понимаю...?
> Одесский Национальный Университет им.Мечникова, Факультет Информационных Технологий(бывший мех-мат), специальность Компьютерные Системы и Сети.
> В чем жесть?


 Ты даже не понял.... Печально..

----------


## oos

> Всегда есть лучше).. И не заподозрит ли менеджер лесть и черту характера "ж*полиз"?).. 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот поэтому лучше отвечать, как отвечает 95% футболистов и тренеров:_ "Мне нужен новый вызов в жизни. Надо что-то новое, хочу расти в профессиональном плане. Буду стараться, доказывать руководству свои способности. Надеюсь быстро влиться в коллектив и адаптироваться в нём."_
> 
> 
> Я закончил гидромет). И что с этого?)..


 Как это по-детски неправдоподобно). Тетеньки за 40+ вряд ли поверят).

----------


## CHDS

О) Тролли в теме) здорово)

----------


## BagOC

> О) Тролли в теме) здорово)


 Предлагаю не кормить! (не гладить и воду в миску не подливать)

----------


## CHDS

> Предлагаю не кормить! (не гладить и воду в миску не подливать)


 так и я о том же) поддерживаю!

----------


## oos

Это не тролли в теме, а флудеры, тетеньке за 40+ к примеру не нужны юношеские высокопарные  чужие цитирования своих жизненных целей, они пожили, они знают, что чем больше амбиций у молодого образованного, не знающего, что такое ЛОЖ, тем меньше он значит в профессиональном плане. Видимо, они уже наелись одинаковыми резюме, с одинаковыми ответами на "почему вы сюда идете". Планы наполеоновские, а на деле - работоспособность на 20% , ответственность по нулям. И прочее, прочее. И напрасно вы, занимаясь поиском работы, пишете в этой ветке о необразованных на ваш скромный взгляд тетенек за 40+ которые, видимо одним только 40+ уже сделали вам разрыв шаблона. И, прежде чем откланяться, хочу сказать, учитесь общаться с людьми разных возрастов, в жизни пригодится.

----------


## BagOC

> Это не тролли в теме, а флудеры, тетеньке за 40+ к примеру не нужны юношеские высокопарные  чужие цитирования своих жизненных целей...


 Да-да, тетеньке нужны андроиды. Это мы поняли.

----------


## CHDS

А, теперь и я догнал) ну да и фиг с ним. К запятым прид*е*раться не будем)

----------


## Fallout

> Если вопросы просто списаны или просто запомнены с недавнего тренинга, то они конечно бесполезны. Но есть и профессионалы, которые по ответам на эти вопросы могут очень много о Вас узнать как о личности.
> А то, что эти "типичные" хуже технических - опять же вопрос спорный(в данной конкретной ситуации). Т.к. видно, что человек не вынесет никакой полезной и объективной информации что из тех, что из тех.


 Вы серьезно в это верите? Ответы на такие вопросы и даже больше уже давно заучены, на то чтоб действительно понять личность человека нужно значительно больше времени. Да и зачем? Понятно что надо отсеивать полных неадекватов но в остальном способность выдавать нужный по работе результат первична.

Даже такие простые вопросы могут показать умение кандадата выражать мысли, оценить его поведение, сильно сомневаюсь что там действительно интересовали технически детали того ответа. В местах где часто просеивают людей без опыта, очень много приходит вообще "левых" и даже такие вопросы у них вызывают сложности. 




> Лож в образование проверяется запросом диплома, лож о опыте работы проверяется на техническим собеседование. Вопросом "где учились" и ответом "в ОНУ" она много проверила?


 Ну как минимум что кандидат таки знает что написано в той бумажке. А может она вообще использовала хитрые методики определения правдивости, типа спросила что то, а кандидат бросает взгляд вправо вверх.




> По поводу вопроса "зачем иду к вам в компанию" - не согласен. Причины и мотивы могут быть очень разными, и далеко не всегда деньги. В моем случае деньги вторичны(т.е. их не должно быть меньше чем сейчас, но и что б было больше не обязательно).
> По поводу резюме - возьму на вооружение. Так и надо.


 Получение опыта чтоб потом писать опенсорс и благотворительные проекты? или еще что? Практически всегда реальной мотивацией являются деньги, карьерный рост и признание, которые ооочень редко ходят по отдельности.

Интересно как бы профессионалы HR интерпритировали такой ответ по резюме?

----------


## oos

Лишь бы куда пристроиться, а то на прошлой работке как-то не сложилось...

----------


## CHDS

Как ни странно, но достаточно распространено мнение, что сложно получить высокую зарплату в IT-сфере, не меняя места работы

----------


## BagOC

> Вы серьезно в это верите? Ответы на такие вопросы и даже больше уже давно заучены, на то чтоб действительно понять личность человека нужно значительно больше времени. Да и зачем? Понятно что надо отсеивать полных неадекватов но в остальном способность выдавать нужный по работе результат первична.
> 
> Даже такие простые вопросы могут показать умение кандадата выражать мысли, оценить его поведение, сильно сомневаюсь что там действительно интересовали технически детали того ответа. В местах где часто просеивают людей без опыта, очень много приходит вообще "левых" и даже такие вопросы у них вызывают сложности.


 Пожалуй соглашусь. Ее целей при проведение этого собеседования я не знаю.






> Ну как минимум что кандидат таки знает что написано в той бумажке. А может она вообще использовала хитрые методики определения правдивости, типа спросила что то, а кандидат бросает взгляд вправо вверх.


 Оооочент сильно сомниваюсь. 




> Получение опыта чтоб потом писать опенсорс и благотворительные проекты? или еще что? Практически всегда реальной мотивацией являются деньги, карьерный рост и признание, которые ооочень редко ходят по отдельности.
> 
> Интересно как бы профессионалы HR интерпритировали такой ответ по резюме?


 Моей целью является смена рода деятельности. Я сейчас тестировщик, претендую на позицию разработчика. Следовательно в первую очередь меня интересует приобретение нового опыта(1), возможность учиться и развиваться(2), что сложно без квалифицированный наставника(3). Ну и карьерный рост(4). Деньги как я сказал вторичны(даже на 5ом месте) - главное что б было не меньше чем сейчас.




> Лишь бы куда пристроиться, а то на прошлой работке как-то не сложилось...


 Сразу видно "профессионала"...

----------


## desertwind

потому что довольно часто ситуации когда человек меняя работу получает зп на 500-1000 больше. в рамках очередного повышения такого добиться сложнее

----------


## oos

Если человек в 24-25 лет сменил в одном городке несколько мест работы, это наводит на мысль, что в команде он был обычным балластом, который если не до завершения проекта скинули, то во время его существования.

----------


## oos

> Пожалуй соглашусь. Ее целей при проведение этого собеседования я не знаю.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Оооочент сильно сомниваюсь. 
> 
> 
> ...


 Я, смотрю с ОНУ в 25 лет тостер... Да вы, батенька как я погляжу тоже "профессионал"? Еще и доучивать, наставника давать. Ну прямо таки бесценный сотрудник.

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> Если человек в 24-25 лет сменил в одном городке несколько мест работы, это наводит на мысль, что в команде он был обычным балластом, который если не до завершения проекта скинули, то во время его существования.


 Почему отвергаете вариант с тем, что на этих местах работы человек упирался "в потолок" и постоянно пытался найти место, где он сможет расти и развиваться как профессионал?)..

----------


## BagOC

> Если человек в 24-25 лет сменил в одном городке несколько мест работы, это наводит на мысль, что в команде он был обычным балластом, который если не до завершения проекта скинули, то во время его существования.


 


> Почему отвергаете вариант с тем, что на этих местах работы человек упирался "в потолок" и постоянно пытался найти место, где он сможет расти и развиваться как профессионал?)..


 Потому что так легче оправдать отказ (не скажут же, что "у нас все за тарелку супа работают, а вам целую тыщщу подавай") и на душе спокойнее.

А по 10 лет работать на однм месте, это видимо говорит о высоком профессионализме, и стремление человека развиваться и совершенствоваться. Такого определенно "не опускают". И вовсе он не сидит на одном месте, потому, что его устраивает выполнять напор заученных и доведенных до автоматизма действий не прилагая никаких умственных усилий. Определенно за 10 лет на одном проекте он в совершенстве владеет всеми новейшими технологиями, всесторонне развит и вообще лучший из лучших.

----------


## Fallout

> Моей целью является смена рода деятельности. Я сейчас тестировщик, претендую на позицию разработчика. Следовательно в первую очередь меня интересует приобретение нового опыта(1), возможность учиться и развиваться(2), что сложно без квалифицированный наставника(3). Ну и карьерный рост(4). Деньги как я сказал вторичны(даже на 5ом месте) - главное что б было не меньше чем сейчас.


 Вот только первые 4 они как бы направлены на достижение 5. Деньги не сейчас, но деньги в перспективе. Тут вопрос: "Cобственно после того как в Вас будут вложены средства и ресурсы и Вы достигните первых четыре цели частично или полностью, не выйдет ли та пятая на доминирующую позицию, и вы покинете компанию которая вас обучала или затребуете денег на уровне?"

----------


## Fallout

> Если человек в 24-25 лет сменил в одном городке несколько мест работы, это наводит на мысль, что в команде он был обычным балластом, который если не до завершения проекта скинули, то во время его существования.


 в такие годы многие уже имеют по несколько лет опыта за плечами, а смена работы раз в полтора года примерно считается абсолютно нормальной

----------


## CHDS

Не более трёх раз и скорее раз в два года. И то в поисках позиции повыше (джун-мид-синьор-тимлид/техлид). И то как правило джун-мид делается в рамках одной конторы, а некоторые и без синьора на тимлида/техлида берут (хотя это странно, как по мне)
Хотя если кадр действительно ценный, я думаю, что и старая контора будет способна предложить ему нужный уровень з/п, чтоб не терять деньги вложенные в него, а ещё чтоб не оставаться лагерем тренировки джунов (как в большинстве случае с Люксофтом)

----------


## gantalay

> Я, смотрю с ОНУ в 25 лет тостер... Да вы, батенька как я погляжу тоже "профессионал"? Еще и доучивать, наставника давать. Ну прямо таки бесценный сотрудник.


 вы не правы, тестером он мог работать и с 18 лет и иметь к 25-и годам уже опыт в 6-7 лет

если некуда расти и профессионально и по деньгам, то лучший сопсоб это смена работы
я сменил 4 компании, за 3 года моя зп выросла 2,5 раза
не судите по возрасту у человека есть тсремления
и кстати *тостер*  это обидно
я так же тестировщик поэтому както зацепило

----------


## CHDS

ну намёк был на то, что *BagOC* два раза за сообщение написал слово ЛОЖ, проигнорив мягкий знак и *oos* усомнилась в его образовании в ОНУ. Как я понял, против ОНУ она ничего не имеет)

----------


## BagOC

> Вот только первые 4 они как бы направлены на достижение 5. Деньги не сейчас, но деньги в перспективе. Тут вопрос: "Cобственно после того как в Вас будут вложены средства и ресурсы и Вы достигните первых четыре цели частично или полностью, не выйдет ли та пятая на доминирующую позицию, и вы покинете компанию которая вас обучала или затребуете денег на уровне?"


 По достижению определенных целей, естественно поднимается и планка ЗП. Дальнейшее удержание сотрудника это задача компании. Если есть сомнения в способности "удержать", есть такое понятие как "контракт". Все честно и прозрачно.
На моей текущей работе, к слову, я за 3 месяца предупредил что осенью буду искать вакансию Android дева.

----------


## Fallout

> Как ни странно, но достаточно распространено мнение, что сложно получить высокую зарплату в IT-сфере, не меняя места работы


 А чего собственно говоря странного то? Так уж получилось в отрасли для нехватка людей и для того чтобы сманить людей с других контор использовались деньги. И чаще всего для того чтоб получать ЗП на уровне даже в своей конторе прибегают к "жантажу оферами" надеясь на контр офер. Так делают практичеки все кто получает больше среднего уровня ЗП и не делают те кто получают меньше, но и им иногда бывает плановое повышение. Нередки случаи когда практически одинаковые люди в команде имеют разницу в разы

----------


## BagOC

> ну намёк был на то, что *BagOC* два раза за сообщение написал слово ЛОЖ, проигнорив мягкий знак и *oos* усомнилась в его образовании в ОНУ. Как я понял, против ОНУ она ничего не имеет)


 А я даже не понял намека... Нет мне прощения... пойду убьюсь.

----------


## Fallout

> По достижению определенных целей, естественно поднимается и планка ЗП. Дальнейшее удержание сотрудника это задача компании. Если есть сомнения в способности "удержать", есть такое понятие как "контракт". Все честно и прозрачно.
> На моей текущей работе, к слову, я за 3 месяца предупредил что осенью буду искать вакансию Android дева.


 Ну вот, а то не деньги движетель :smileflag:

----------


## BagOC

> ... "жантажу оферами"


 Одумайтесь батенька, и немедля исправьте ошибку. А то вас сей же час с фекалиями смешивать примутся...

----------


## BagOC

> Ну вот, а то не деньги движетель


 Я ж не спорю, что движетель. Но в данном конкретном случае, они вторичны. В противном случае я бы не стал рассматривать варианты с равным окладом.

----------


## Fallout

> Не более трёх раз и скорее раз в два года. И то в поисках позиции повыше (джун-мид-синьор-тимлид/техлид). И то как правило джун-мид делается в рамках одной конторы, а некоторые и без синьора на тимлида/техлида берут (хотя это странно, как по мне)
> Хотя если кадр действительно ценный, я думаю, что и старая контора будет способна предложить ему нужный уровень з/п, чтоб не терять деньги вложенные в него, а ещё чтоб не оставаться лагерем тренировки джунов (как в большинстве случае с Люксофтом)


 Это просто политика отдельных компаний, ведь бывали случаи что народ уволнялся и на следующий день нанимался за другие деньги, причем чуть ли на тот же проект :smileflag:  далее уже вводились правила чтоб не брать таких назад сразу а только через определенный минимальный период

----------


## BagOC

> вы не правы, тестером он мог работать и с 18 лет и иметь к 25-и годам уже опыт в 6-7 лет
> 
> ...


 Работаю с 18 лет. Сменил 1 место работы(собираюсь сменить вторую). Каждую, потому что достиг максимума по знаниям на конкретной позиции, и отсутствие перспективы сменить позицию внутри компании. Приемлемым(и даже необходимым) считаю смену работы(места или позиции) примерно раз в 2 - 3 года.

----------


## Fallout

> Я ж не спорю, что движетель. Но в данном конкретном случае, они вторичны. В противном случае я бы не стал рассматривать варианты с равным окладом.


 Я не разделяю мнения что они вторичны, в вашем случае просто идет осознаный торг в просадке по ЗП ради того чтоб взяли туда где будет удобно получать опыт.

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> ну намёк был на то, что *BagOC* два раза за сообщение написал слово ЛОЖ, проигнорив мягкий знак и *oos* усомнилась в его образовании в ОНУ. Как я понял, против ОНУ она ничего не имеет)


 Не сразу обратил внимание на женский пол).. Возможно это та самая 40+?)..

А работу следует менять как только упираешься в развитии).. И при этом неважно: повышают з\п или нет).. Хотя, вру, если с моих 500 у.е. мне подымут сразу до 2К, я, пожалуй, еще на год да задержусь).. А развиваться мне никто не помешает на фрилансе. Было бы желание)..

----------


## cONST

> Возможно это та самая 40+?)..


 "В чём разница между уткой?" (с) Postal

Просто, там неопытная тетечка, до того работавшая то ли в каком-то захолустном кадровом агенстве, то ли в какой-то не-ИТ конторе, где дешёвый персонал найти куда легче. Возможно, потому и такие глупые вопросы.
А возможно, просто "наша Галя балованая" и мы привыкли 25-летним девочкам, которые одной своей фотографией в скайпе уже мотивируют прийти на собеседование  :smileflag: , да и вопросов не задают практически. По крайней мере, давно не слышал вопросов ни про то, где учился, ни про то, кем я себя вижу через 10 лет, ни про "самый большой недостаток". 

По поводу Инфомира же - из просмотра сайта, линкедин-профайла рекрутера и обмена парочкой сообщений с нею, сложилось впечатление, как о "компании, застрявшей в конце 90-х". То есть, плейстейшнов и сигвеев в офисе не увидеть никогда.
Идти туда чтобы чему-то научиться? А точно ли там будет у кого? Организован ли у них рабочий процесс так же, как в приличном аутсорсе? Практика английского языка? То есть, сможет ли человек кроме своих hard-skills развивать ещё и soft-skills, что немаловажно как для роста, так и для поиска работы впоследствии. Считаю, что идти туда стоит лишь в том случае, если ты совсем джуниорный джуниор (или не успевший разобрать что к чему выпускник), нету оферов от более известных компаний, и на полгода-год.

----------


## Fallout

> "В чём разница между уткой?" (с) Postal
> 
> Просто, там неопытная тетечка, до того работавшая то ли в каком-то захолустном кадровом агенстве, то ли в какой-то не-ИТ конторе, где дешёвый персонал найти куда легче. Возможно, потому и такие глупые вопросы.
> А возможно, просто "наша Галя балованая" и мы привыкли 25-летним девочкам, которые одной своей фотографией в скайпе уже мотивируют прийти на собеседование , да и вопросов не задают практически. По крайней мере, давно не слышал вопросов ни про то, где учился, ни про то, кем я себя вижу через 10 лет, ни про "самый большой недостаток".


 На DOU сейчас мусолится статья HR одного об IT специфике. И там можно проследить что все эти заморочки с такими вопросами идут со стандартной современной школы рекрутеров, в ИТ же нехватка кадров с опытом, и мнение рекрутера/HR не будет приниматься во внимание если человек подходит технически и не является полным неадекватом, поэтому эти заморочки с такими вопросами остались для новичков в ИТ которых возможно собеседуют такие же новички рекрутеры в ИТ, которым не терпится применить на практике полученные знания которые как раз включают такие методики. Более того опытными людьми уже правильные ответы на такие вопросы известны и задавать их особо то смысла нету, да и вообще можно "спугнуть" ценного кандидата. Поэтому если рекрутер и берется за составление личностной характеристики то продвинутые уже начинают задавать уже другие вопросы стараясь максимально замаскировать цель с которой этот вопрос задан.

Но стоит этому рынку чуть развернутся, чтоб кандидатов было с избытком, так сразу все эти хитрые методики всплывут, "синдром вахтера" прийдет во всей красе, а сейчас такие "бонусы" только для интернов :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> Поэтому если рекрутер и берется за составление личностной характеристики то продвинутые уже начинают задавать уже другие вопросы стараясь максимально замаскировать цель с которой этот вопрос задан.


 Немаловажным, наверное, ещё является тот момент, что практически по любому опытному кандидату можно получить фидбэк от своих же сотрудников. "Большую деревню" никто ещё не отменял  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Немаловажным, наверное, ещё является тот момент, что практически по любому опытному кандидату можно получить фидбэк от своих же сотрудников. "Большую деревню" никто ещё не отменял


 Ну как бы да, но там может быть большие перекосы как в одну сторону(отголоски какойто давней вражды или неприязнь по личным мотивам) так и в другую(просто кореша, да и "рука руку моет"), так что выборка должна быть или большой или идти от той команды в которую человек планируется

----------


## cONST

> Ну как бы да, но там может быть большие перекосы как в одну сторону(отголоски какойто давней вражды или неприязнь по личным мотивам) так и в другую(просто кореша, да и "рука руку моет"), так что выборка должна быть или большой или идти от той команды в которую человек планируется


 Это детали. К слову, в последний раз вопросы про "кем вы себя видите" и бла-бла-бла, наряду с кучей понтов слышал 3 года назад общаясь по телефону с рекрутером одной только открывавшейся в Одессе конторы. Впечатление о жуткой "корпоративщине" и "менеджеропоклонничестве" подтвердилось ещё до окончания испытательного срока.

----------


## BagOC

> Это детали. К слову, в последний раз вопросы про "кем вы себя видите" и бла-бла-бла...


 И все же как по мне, пусть лучше НР задает вопросы из серии бла-бла-бла, чем пытается оценить технический уровень собеседуемого...

----------


## cONST

> И все же как по мне, пусть лучше НР задает вопросы из серии бла-бла-бла, чем пытается оценить технический уровень собеседуемого...


 Возможно, потому, что более некому его оценивать ?

----------


## Fallout

> Это детали. К слову, в последний раз вопросы про "кем вы себя видите" и бла-бла-бла, наряду с кучей понтов слышал 3 года назад общаясь по телефону с рекрутером одной только открывавшейся в Одессе конторы. Впечатление о жуткой "корпоративщине" и "менеджеропоклонничестве" подтвердилось ещё до окончания испытательного срока.


 Я лично тоже такое слышал в последний раз три года назад примерно, но судя по всему такое кое где сохранилось, или просто уже признано неэффективным в особенности уже опытных людей

----------


## Fallout

> И все же как по мне, пусть лучше НР задает вопросы из серии бла-бла-бла, чем пытается оценить технический уровень собеседуемого...


 Я все же сомневаюсь что кто то реально пытается таким образом оценить именно технический уровень собеседуемого, отдельные неадекватные случаи конечно могут быть но это скорее большое исключение, обычно если на рекрутера/HR возлагается такая задача то они используют тесты.

----------


## Fallout

> Возможно, потому, что более некому его оценивать ?


 Да скорее всего просто первый этап, видать много просеивают, и не хотят на каждого отрывать недешевых технических специалистов

----------


## BagOC

> Я все же сомневаюсь что кто то реально пытается таким образом оценить именно технический уровень собеседуемого, отдельные неадекватные случаи конечно могут быть но это скорее большое исключение, обычно если на рекрутера/HR возлагается такая задача то они используют тесты.


  Если не пытались оценить мой технический уровень, то почему 80% вопросов были касаемо именно его?



> Да скорее всего просто первый этап, видать много просеивают, и не хотят на каждого отрывать недешевых технических специалистов


  Если это первый этап для отсеивания, и он возложен на НР, то почему действительно не воспользоваться тестом? Вместо того что бы надеяться на мнение некомпетентного сотрудника?

----------


## Fallout

> Если не пытались оценить мой технический уровень, то почему 80% вопросов были касаемо именно его?
> 
>  Если это первый этап для отсеивания, и он возложен на НР, то почему действительно не воспользоваться тестом? Вместо того что бы надеяться на мнение некомпетентного сотрудника?


 Упоминалось только про "чем отличается программирование от тестирования", если там еще есть перлы то можно и поделиться :smileflag:  я так понимаю их было много

Мне вспоминается одно собеседование куда я попал как то очень быстро и второпях, видать сильно горело им, и буквально через полтора после первого контакта рекрутера по телефону уже был на техническом собеседовании, вопросы начались хоть и посложнее такого, но все равно явно не тот уровень, заметив мою реакцию, ребята рассмеялись и пояснили что к ним кого только не засылают и они часто собеседуют людей вообще далеких, после этого вопросы уже начались более менее по теме

----------


## iDev

Кто знает, какие компании в Одессе занимаются гейм девом?

----------


## eyeless

> "В чём разница между уткой?" (с) Postal
> 
> Просто, там неопытная тетечка, до того работавшая то ли в каком-то захолустном кадровом агенстве, то ли в какой-то не-ИТ конторе, где дешёвый персонал найти куда легче. Возможно, потому и такие глупые вопросы.
> А возможно, просто "наша Галя балованая" и мы привыкли 25-летним девочкам, которые одной своей фотографией в скайпе уже мотивируют прийти на собеседование , да и вопросов не задают практически. По крайней мере, давно не слышал вопросов ни про то, где учился, ни про то, кем я себя вижу через 10 лет, ни про "самый большой недостаток". 
> 
> По поводу Инфомира же - из просмотра сайта, линкедин-профайла рекрутера и обмена парочкой сообщений с нею, сложилось впечатление, как о "компании, застрявшей в конце 90-х".


 Так может именно по этой причине они так долго ищут С++ разработчиков?)) Видимо эта тетя из тех, кто думает - "Что если системный администратор - то может и чайник починить, а если программист - то телефон прошить"

Работал я на их заводе TeleTec когда то давно давно системным администратором, они еще только счетчики выпускали, так то что на меня взвалили разбираться с ПО пожарно-охранной системы я еще вытерпел, но то что они считали, что я должен еще и замки ходить ремонтировать за которые эта система отвечает было последней каплей))

----------


## BagOC

> Так может именно по этой причине они так долго ищут С++ разработчиков?)) Видимо эта тетя из тех, кто думает - "Что если системный администратор - то может и чайник починить, а если программист - то телефон прошить"
> 
> Работал я на их заводе TeleTec когда то давно давно системным администратором, они еще только счетчики выпускали, так то что на меня взвалили разбираться с ПО пожарно-охранной системы я еще вытерпел, но то что они считали, что я должен еще и замки ходить ремонтировать за которые эта система отвечает было последней каплей))


 Как это знакомо... Вообще после работы в аутстаф конторе, работать "на наших" - зарекся!
Поход в Инфомир только подтвердил опасения - там все по прежнему, и не собирается меняться.

----------


## cONST

> Как это знакомо... Вообще после работы в аутстаф конторе, работать "на наших" - зарекся!
> Поход в Инфомир только подтвердил опасения - там все по прежнему, и не собирается меняться.


 Вот он, опыт, который не пропьёшь ... я всё это за пару сообщений в линкеде понял )))
А про "зарёкся" - вот она, та причина, по которой украинские продуктовые компании (о необходимости развития которых говорят все и вся) не скоро станут чем-то значительным...

----------


## cONST

> Кто знает, какие компании в Одессе занимаются гейм девом?


 Тебе какой геймдев ? Если мобильный - то валом конторок различных размеров и солидности.
Если что-то посерьёзнее - то посмотри на Аратог. Они MMORPG вроде как делают.

----------


## iDev

> Тебе какой геймдев ? Если мобильный - то валом конторок различных размеров и солидности.
> Если что-то посерьёзнее - то посмотри на Аратог. Они MMORPG вроде как делают.


 Мне любой, а я уже сам посмотрю, что интересно, а что - нет.

----------


## Peroxide

> Как это знакомо... Вообще после работы в аутстаф конторе, работать "на наших" - зарекся!
> Поход в Инфомир только подтвердил опасения - там все по прежнему, и не собирается меняться.


 Тоже там был недавно по этой же вакансии.
Что удивительно, выяснить мой технический уровень даже никто не пытался. Сначала куча бессмысленных вопросов общего характера. Потом анкета на пять листов. Мои безуспешные попытки выяснить хоть что-то о проекте, команде. Туманные ответы про "состав команды определит технический руководитель, уровень каждого разработчика определит он же". И после чего, так ни одного технического специалиста я и не увидел)
Хоть кто-то дошёл до этапа тех. собеседования? Есть впечатления? Кто там работает и как их уровень?

----------


## Java2012

> А по 10 лет работать на однм месте, это видимо говорит о высоком профессионализме, и стремление человека развиваться и совершенствоваться. Такого определенно "не опускают". И вовсе он не сидит на одном месте, потому, что его устраивает выполнять напор заученных и доведенных до автоматизма действий не прилагая никаких умственных усилий. Определенно за 10 лет на одном проекте он в совершенстве владеет всеми новейшими технологиями, всесторонне развит и вообще лучший из лучших.


 По-разному бывает.
Я бы предположил 2 варианта самых вероятных:
1) Такой специалист стоял у истоков какого-то большого сложного проекта и хорошо его знает. Также он сам по себе хороший специалист. Такой человек на том месте, где он работает, - предельно важен и совершенно необходим. Поэтому ему там скорее всего обеспечили условия, которые он не захочет менять на другие.
2) Такой работник сам по себе очень пассивный и не любит ничего менять ни в привычках, ни в работе. Самообразованием не занимается, менять работу побаивается. Сидит как сидится.

----------


## Peroxide

> По-разному бывает.
> Я бы предположил 2 варианта самых вероятных:
> 1) Такой специалист стоял у истоков какого-то большого сложного проекта и хорошо его знает. Также он сам по себе хороший специалист. Такой человек на том месте, где он работает, - предельно важен и совершенно необходим. Поэтому ему там скорее всего обеспечили условия, которые он не захочет менять на другие.
> ...


 На моей памяти через 3-4 года работы уходили люди, стоявшие у истоков не то что проекта, а компании. Просто когда понимали, что заслуживают намного большего, чем компания в состоянии им предложить.
Первый случай возможен только, если используемая в проекте технология мало востребована на рынке и других достойных предложений нет просто по этой причине. Что само по себе говорит о нежелании человека расширять кругозор и развиваться профессионально в разных направлениях.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

Обожаю эти "рекрутерские маразматизмы":
1. 5 лет сидел на одном месте, хммм, какой-то "не прогрессивный";
2. за 2 года сменил 3 компании, хммм, какой-то "не стабильный".
На скилл нужно смотреть, стараться оценивать реальный опыт, и поменьше следовать "модным трендам", что в рекрутинге, что в управлении персоналом.

----------


## LAX

> Обожаю эти "рекрутерские маразматизмы":
> 1. 5 лет сидел на одном месте, хммм, какой-то "не прогрессивный";
> 2. за 2 года сменил 3 компании, хммм, какой-то "не стабильный".


 То есть, при смене работы в первую очередь нужно предусмотреть, что о тебе подумает HR на следующем собеседовании?

----------


## Fallout

> На моей памяти через 3-4 года работы уходили люди, стоявшие у истоков не то что проекта, а компании. Просто когда понимали, что заслуживают намного большего, чем компания в состоянии им предложить.
> Первый случай возможен только, если используемая в проекте технология мало востребована на рынке и других достойных предложений нет просто по этой причине. Что само по себе говорит о нежелании человека расширять кругозор и развиваться профессионально в разных направлениях.


 Одними технологиями сыт не будешь :smileflag:  вполне может быть там такие условия что переходить куда то бессмысленно.
Бывает так что люди "напрыгивают" себе карьерный рост, а бывает что этот рост себе "насиживают"

Человек может расширять кругозор и рости профессионально вне текущего проекта на работе, и часто оно так и есть, если уже достаточно зрелый специалист то на большинстве проектов все таки больше рутина и пару десятков вечеров дома могут перекрыть год на работе в плане профессионального роста

----------


## Fallout

> То есть, при смене работы в первую очередь нужно предусмотреть, что о тебе подумает HR на следующем собеседовании?


 Не в первую очередь, да и не HR, так как они мало что решают сейчас,  но вообще те кто принимает решение о найме задумываются и том как часто человек менял места

----------


## Fallout

> Обожаю эти "рекрутерские маразматизмы":
> 1. 5 лет сидел на одном месте, хммм, какой-то "не прогрессивный";
> 2. за 2 года сменил 3 компании, хммм, какой-то "не стабильный".
> На скилл нужно смотреть, стараться оценивать реальный опыт, и поменьше следовать "модным трендам", что в рекрутинге, что в управлении персоналом.


   Не по опыту и умениям только смотрят. Уход человека с проекта бывает достаточно болезненный. Поэтому пытаются взять такого чтоб не слишком рано свалил

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> То есть, при смене работы в первую очередь нужно предусмотреть, что о тебе подумает HR на следующем собеседовании?


 Ну выходит, что так, хоть и звучит парадоксально  :smileflag: 




> Не по опыту и умениям только смотрят. Уход человека с проекта бывает достаточно болезненный. Поэтому пытаются взять такого чтоб не слишком рано свалил


 С нормальных проектов спецы не уходят

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> С нормальных проектов спецы не уходят


 Если проект надоел и хочется что-то новое, уходят)

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Если проект надоел и хочется что-то новое, уходят)


 Если Вы понимаете, что есть "нормальный проект", поймете и смысл фразы:
"С нормальных проектов спецы не уходят".

----------


## _ak

Это либо проект на 1-3 месяца, либо идеальный сферический проект даже не в вакууме, а в воображении.
Со временем любой проект надоедает, и люди, проработавшие по 5 лет и более, уходят открывать новые горизонты

----------


## Andreas

> С нормальных проектов спецы не уходят


 Вот честно, меня жутко удивляет когда говорят что проект нормальный либо нет. Лично для меня это работа и не более, и мне пофиг, главное чтобы было нормальное отношение руководства и всем нравилось как я работаю и что моя работа приносит тот результат, которого от меня ждут. А когда начинают рассуждать проект плохой или нет, вот тут я бы задумался на месте рекрутера а нафиг мне работник, который сам видимо не знает чего хочет и все время ищет варианты.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Вот честно, меня жутко удивляет когда говорят что проект нормальный либо нет. Лично для меня это работа и не более, и мне пофиг, главное чтобы было нормальное отношение руководства и всем нравилось как я работаю и что моя работа приносит тот результат, которого от меня ждут. А когда начинают рассуждать проект плохой или нет, вот тут я бы задумался на месте рекрутера а нафиг мне работник, который сам видимо не знает чего хочет и все время ищет варианты.


 Вот честно, ничего не понял.  :smileflag: 
Но поддерживать полемику по поводу "нормальных проектов" желания особого нет.

----------


## TenЬ

так проекты какбы могут в рамках одной компании меняться

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

Да место работы меняют как бы не из-за того нормальный проект или нет).. Как мне кажется и как я уже писал в соседнем топике, место работы необходимо менять, когда "упираешься в потолок", если конечно ты не курица, которой неплохо сидится на одном месте, лишь бы платили)...

----------


## Fallout

Вообще стоит определиться для начала что это такое "нормальный проект", а то а каждого может быть свое видение что туда входит.

----------


## Fallout

> Да место работы меняют как бы не из-за того нормальный проект или нет).. Как мне кажется и как я уже писал в соседнем топике, место работы необходимо менять, когда "упираешься в потолок", если конечно ты не курица, которой неплохо сидится на одном месте, лишь бы платили)...


 А если деньги, отношения, процессы, условия и прочее на проекте не устраивает, стоит ли его менять?

----------


## _ak

Зачем? Можно же кинуть фразу "Да ты не шаришь, что такое нормальный проект, лошара" и гордо свалить)

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> А если деньги, отношения, процессы, условия и прочее на проекте не устраивает, стоит ли его менять?


 ну да).. смысл ходить на работу туда, где всё не устраивает?)

----------


## Java2012

Наверное, он опечатался и имел в виду "если всё устраивает, какой смысл менять работу?". И это вовсе не уподобляет человека "курице". Хорошо сидится - значит там, возможно, всё хорошо.

Вообще, иногда бывает нужен какой-то период стабильности. Чтобы работа вообще не парила, чтобы можно было сосредоточиться на каких-то своих личных делах, пока на работе всё спокойно.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Зачем? Можно же кинуть фразу "Да ты не шаришь, что такое нормальный проект, лошара" и гордо свалить)


 "Пять с плюсом" по троллингу!

Ладно, тогда небольшой блиц на тему "нормальный проект" или, даже, "хороший проект", тот самый проект на котором каждый разработчик готов сидеть годами и не ""мечтать о карьерном росте"" (в таком темпе у меня скоро двойные кавычки закончатся  :smileflag:  )
Что Вы лично понимаете под хорошим, нормальным проектом?
Ваши версии, господа.

----------


## Andreas

> Вообще, иногда бывает нужен какой-то период стабильности. Чтобы работа вообще не парила, чтобы можно было сосредоточиться на каких-то своих личных делах, пока на работе всё спокойно.


 вот где-то подобное я думал написать еще раньше, передумал...
просто все это пишет парень 22 лет, он может позволить себе менять работу каждые пол года и работать по 14 часов в сутки
а когда тебе уже за 30 и у тебя полноценная семья, то хочется видеть иногда своего ребенка и жену и как бы ты не любил программирование, оно должно отойти у нормального человека на 2й план и стать просто работой

----------


## Java2012

В случае семьи - это 100%, работа должна быть спокойной, без авралов и рисков того, что закроется проект, а нового не будет, или что у заказчика новый менеджмент устроит всем весёленькую жизнь.
А ещё может быть не семья у человека, а какие-то важные личные дела. Может быть, он занимается творчеством, хобби, гражданским активизмом, спортом. Это можно поставить на паузу, но нельзя от этого отказаться.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> вот где-то подобное я думал написать еще раньше, передумал...
> просто все это пишет парень 22 лет, он может позволить себе менять работу каждые пол года и работать по 14 часов в сутки
> а когда тебе уже за 30 и у тебя полноценная семья, то хочется видеть иногда своего ребенка и жену и как бы ты не любил программирование, оно должно отойти у нормального человека на 2й план и стать просто работой


 А кто это тут собственно парень 22 лет, работающий по 14 часов в сутки?  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> А кто это тут собственно парень 22 лет, работающий по 14 часов в сутки?


 я на твои посты не отвечал, смотри внимательно на профили )

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> я на твои посты не отвечал, смотри внимательно на профили )


 Та я просто спросил.  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> А кто это тут собственно парень 22 лет, работающий по 14 часов в сутки?


 Меня имеют в виду, скорее всего).. Но 14 часов конечно много).. В сумме, может часов 9-10 работаю)..

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Меня имеют в виду, скорее всего).. Но 14 часов конечно много).. В сумме, может часов 9-10 работаю)..


 Ого, 9-10 часов в день это сильно.

----------


## Black_Shef

В Comodo какая - то непонятная ситуация. В смысле....

С недавних пор, сменились хозяева - были индусы, стали американцы (хотя странно, компания то изначально американская.... ну да ладно.....).

Новые хозяева - в разы ужесточили режим работы.
Урезали зарплату, увеличили объем работ.
А так как, разница с ними 7 часов, так нашим приходится работать практически сутками.

Некоторые не выдерживают. Здоровье шалит. Есть последствия.

----------


## Java2012

> Новые хозяева - в разы ужесточили режим работы.
> Урезали зарплату, увеличили объем работ.
> А так как, разница с ними 7 часов, так нашим приходится работать практически сутками.
> 
> Некоторые не выдерживают. Здоровье шалит. Есть последствия.


 Разбегутся люди.
Ибо не надо ужесточать режим работы и при этом снижать зарплату. Пусть "новые хозяева" получат урок.
Желаю пострадавшим удачно сменить работу.

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> Ого, 9-10 часов в день это сильно.


 Ирония засчитана).. Предлагаю вспомнить яблочного основателя и его предложение - "Работать надо головой, а не 12 часов" (:

----------


## _ak

> Ладно, тогда небольшой блиц на тему "нормальный проект" или, даже, "хороший проект", тот самый проект на котором каждый разработчик готов сидеть годами и не ""мечтать о карьерном росте"" (в таком темпе у меня скоро двойные кавычки закончатся  )


 Ну есть проекты, на которых люди от джунов дорастали до матерых синиоров, тимлидов и архитектов

----------


## _ak

> Разбегутся люди.
> Ибо не надо ужесточать режим работы и при этом снижать зарплату. Пусть "новые хозяева" получат урок.
> Желаю пострадавшим удачно сменить работу.


 Хозяину элефантхедсофта пмм уроки впрок не идут.
Индус, что характерно.

----------


## iFuzzy

> В Comodo какая - то непонятная ситуация. В смысле....
> 
> С недавних пор, сменились хозяева - были индусы, стали американцы (хотя странно, компания то изначально американская.... ну да ладно.....).
> 
> Новые хозяева - в разы ужесточили режим работы.
> Урезали зарплату, увеличили объем работ.
> А так как, разница с ними 7 часов, так нашим приходится работать практически сутками.
> 
> Некоторые не выдерживают. Здоровье шалит. Есть последствия.


 Ээээ... ЩИТО!?
У нас в Comodo всё тихо-спокойно. Владельцы какие были от основания компании, такие и остались. Первый раз слышу что-то про индусов. Владельцы - американцы. Всегда были и остаются. Никаких урезаний зарплат, увеличения работы и т.д. Наоборт, всё так стабильно что даже скучно  :smileflag:

----------


## Black_Shef

> Ээээ... ЩИТО!?


 см. репу


Значит, человек работающий там, поделился неверной информацией - видимо специально (в общем - деза.....)

----------


## iDev

Поднимаю свой вопрос о геймдев компаниях. Кто какие знает?

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Ну есть проекты, на которых люди от джунов дорастали до матерых синиоров, тимлидов и архитектов


 Хотя бы примерно, из Вашего личного опыта: сколько вы знаете джунов доросших до архитекторов либо менеджеров (ПМ либо СЕО, тимлиды ни в счет) внутри одной отечественной ИТ компании?

----------


## _ak

Немного. Менеджерских позиций на всех не хватит, да и не все хотят

----------


## Java2012

> Поднимаю свой вопрос о геймдев компаниях. Кто какие знает?


 Aratog.
Это если преимущественно gamedev или только gamedev.
И ещё, наверное, есть немало компаний, в которых среди проектов встречаются игры под мобильные платформы.

----------


## gantalay

> В Comodo какая - то непонятная ситуация. В смысле....
> 
> С недавних пор, сменились хозяева - были индусы, стали американцы (хотя странно, компания то изначально американская.... ну да ладно.....).
> 
> Новые хозяева - в разы ужесточили режим работы.
> Урезали зарплату, увеличили объем работ.
> А так как, разница с ними 7 часов, так нашим приходится работать практически сутками.
> 
> Некоторые не выдерживают. Здоровье шалит. Есть последствия.


 интересно какие последствия?

насколько я знаю во главе компании стоит скорее человек арабского (или даже турецкого) происхождения, но гражданин США
про индусов непомню в менеджменте
были какие то движения с PM составом на USA стороне, но они особо вроде не коснулись Одессы

----------


## eyeless

> интересно какие последствия?
> 
> насколько я знаю во главе компании стоит скорее человек арабского (или даже турецкого) происхождения, но гражданин США
> про индусов непомню в менеджменте
> были какие то движения с PM составом на USA стороне, но они особо вроде не коснулись Одессы


 смотри выше, там уже отписался человек из комодо что все гуд)
видимо кого то жаба зеленая душит что у них все гуд, вот и кинул такую инфу)

----------


## Java2012

Кто в курсе и кому не жалко, расскажите, пожалуйста:
В каких местах находятся одесские офисы Comodo?
И есть ли у них проекты на Java без GWT?

----------


## cONST

Один был на Заньковецкой, второй (главный) - в помещении техникума на Базарная, 63. Года 3 назад было так  :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

> Один был на Заньковецкой, второй (главный) - в помещении техникума на Базарная, 63. Года 3 назад было так


 так вроде все так и осталось  :smileflag:

----------


## Tigra

> Один был на Заньковецкой


 Запорожской  :smileflag:

----------


## gantalay

> Один был на Заньковецкой, второй (главный) - в помещении техникума на Базарная, 63. Года 3 назад было так


 *Заньковецкой* на Запорожской и HR отдел как раз в нем ))

----------


## cONST

Ну всё-всё ... хватит закидывать меня тапками  :smileflag:  (складывать уж негде). Ведь обе же улицы на "З" и обе на Молдованке  :smileflag:  И дело было около двух лет назад ...
Собеседовался всё-равно на Базарной  :smileflag:

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> видимо кого то жаба зеленая душит что у них все гуд, вот и кинул такую инфу)


  а может не душит...
компания большая... проектов много... два офиса...
и вероятность того что в одном офисе все всё знают про жизнь какой то команды в другом офисе стремится к нулю...
так что все возможно... но возможно в гораздо меньших масштабах...

----------


## 18-я весна

> а может не душит...
> компания большая... проектов много... два офиса...
> и вероятность того что в одном офисе все всё знают про жизнь какой то команды в другом офисе стремится к нулю...
> так что все возможно... но возможно в гораздо меньших масштабах...


 Судя по рассказам множества моих знакомых из Комодо, у меня например сложилось впечатление, что они там в основном развлекаются, а не работают  :smileflag: 
Так что вполне возможно кого-то действительно душит жаба  :smileflag:

----------


## Java2012

> Судя по рассказам множества моих знакомых из Комодо, у меня например сложилось впечатление, что они там в основном развлекаются, а не работают


 С другой стороны, иногда бывает так, что на каком-то очень тяжёлом и проблемном проекте собирается команда довольно весёлых людей, и это веселье их морально поддерживает.

----------


## EugeneX9

> Вот честно, меня жутко удивляет когда говорят что проект нормальный либо нет. Лично для меня это работа и не более, и мне пофиг, главное чтобы было нормальное отношение руководства и всем нравилось как я работаю и что моя работа приносит тот результат, которого от меня ждут. А когда начинают рассуждать проект плохой или нет, вот тут я бы задумался на месте рекрутера а нафиг мне работник, который сам видимо не знает чего хочет и все время ищет варианты.


 Я думаю если вы попадете на такой не нормальный проект, то вы сразу смените свою точку зрения. :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Я думаю если вы попадете на такой не нормальный проект, то вы сразу смените свою точку зрения.


 Вот уж поверь, работал на разных. Лично для меня ненормальный проект, где ты не можешь найти общий язык с ТЛ или ПМ, а все остальное - рабочие будни.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> С другой стороны, иногда бывает так, что на каком-то очень тяжёлом и проблемном проекте собирается команда довольно весёлых людей, и это веселье их морально поддерживает.


 И такое бывает довольно часто.  :smileflag:

----------


## oos

> Не сразу обратил внимание на женский пол).. Возможно это та самая 40+?)..
> 
> А работу следует менять как только упираешься в развитии).. И при этом неважно: повышают з\п или нет).. Хотя, вру, если с моих 500 у.е. мне подымут сразу до 2К, я, пожалуй, еще на год да задержусь).. А развиваться мне никто не помешает на фрилансе. Было бы желание)..


  да ну нафиг, я вообще вот кто)) понятия не имею, зачем сюда попала.

----------


## Tigra

Чота вдруг вспомнилось и стало любопытно - 
в начале года Apriorit (днепропетровская контора) тут в Одессе активно искала девелоперов, собирались вроде офис у нас открывать.
Кто-то в курсе - получилось у них, не?

----------


## eyeless

> Кто-то знает хоть примерный уровень зарплат в NetPeak, можно в лс? А то это приходите на собеседование и будем говорить не внушает доверия)


 Сам задавал, сам отвечу, может кому пригодится)

Стало интересно, почему они так долго ищут системного администратора)
Подкоректировал свое резюме, не поленился заполнил их "юморную" анкету на сайте и указал смешную сумму для начальной зп в 5000 грн, учитывая что они пишут что много работы и штрафы за просрочку дедлайнов)

На что мне ответили - что это слишком много для старта, хотя цены на услуги у них не маленькие!

Индивидуальные консультации с профильным специалистом - 600 грн. за час.

Вывод для себя сделал - жадины-говядины))

----------


## LAX

> Вывод для себя сделал - жадины-говядины))


 Может и жадины, но Chevrolet Corvette у них на парковке стоит)

----------


## eyeless

> Может и жадины, но Chevrolet Corvette у них на парковке стоит)


 Ну так если он действительно относится к их конторе - то нетрудно догадаться чей он и кто там жадина))

----------


## BagOC

> Вот только первые 4 они как бы направлены на достижение 5. Деньги не сейчас, но деньги в перспективе. Тут вопрос: "Cобственно после того как в Вас будут вложены средства и ресурсы и Вы достигните первых четыре цели частично или полностью, не выйдет ли та пятая на доминирующую позицию, и вы покинете компанию которая вас обучала или затребуете денег на уровне?"


 Случайно сейчас наткнулся на статью, и вспомнил наш разговор. Получается я потенциальный "выдающийся хакер" :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Случайно сейчас наткнулся на статью, и вспомнил наш разговор. Получается я потенциальный "выдающийся хакер"


 Пока еще не получается, только тогда когда выбор между гораздо большей оплатой и более интересной работой будет постоянно происходить в пользу второго, можно говорить о чем то потенциальным в рамках той статьи. Ведь поначалу ж почти все так говорят, что деньги не главное и т.п., а только "нальют" ощутимо больше, так резко у подавляющего большинства тот проект где больше платят он как бы и интереснее становится :smileflag: 
И еще есть одим момент, в Украине 99% проектов не так то уж и интересны для более менее состоявшихся разработчиков, конечно в них изредка и бывают какие то интересные задачи, но в целом не так уж и много таких задач по сравнению с кучей рутины, да еще и это все убивается нервотрепкой и пониманием что чуть ближе к "рулю" стоят не очень то и компетентные люди, которые как правило больше предпочитают оставлять все как есть при деградации проекта, чем предпринимать какие то действия по реанимации и брать на себя отвественность. Аутстафинговые/аустсорсинговые конторы заинтересованы получением прибыли и их мало волнует на самом то деле какая то там интересность проектов, и долготекущие проекты которым постоянно переносят сроки их вполне устраивают. А те разработчики что действительно хотят что писать чтоб покрывать свои потребности - пишут свои проектики дома или опенсорсят помаленьку

----------


## maxx™

> В Comodo какая - то непонятная ситуация. В смысле....
> 
> С недавних пор, сменились хозяева - были индусы, стали американцы (хотя странно, компания то изначально американская.... ну да ладно.....).
> 
> Новые хозяева - в разы ужесточили режим работы.
> Урезали зарплату, увеличили объем работ.
> А так как, разница с ними 7 часов, так нашим приходится работать практически сутками.
> 
> Некоторые не выдерживают. Здоровье шалит. Есть последствия.


 Многие конторы работают с американцами и имеют эту разницу во времени. Если уж клиент сильно настаивает на работе одновременно с ним, то что такое разница в 7 часов  - поспал, сделал все дела и поехал часам к 2-3-м на работу, поработал до 10-11, приехал домой и лег спать.  Какие последствия для здоровья, если многие и так ложатся спать примерно в это же время? Это может быть крайне неудобно при наличии семьи, но какие проблемы для здоровья?

----------


## maxx™

> Если 2-3 имеется в виду 2-3 ночи , то вам наверно даже странно почему кзот требовал доплачивать за ночные часы?  Если коротко то ночное бдение на постоянной основе - вредно. Особенно вредно и заметно людям после 35. Почитайте что такое мелатонин (после 35 резко изменяется количество вырабатываемого мелатонина). От ночного бдения не умирают, но общая энергичность, качество жизни и имунитет снижается.  На фоне употребления алкоголя и табакокурения, если постоянно заливаться кофе, будет заметно меньше, особенно в юном возрасте.  Ну а последствия и качество жизни после 40-ка - разве кого-то волнует в этой стране? Ведь если скажешь, что обычный не суперздоровый человек  по природе своей, не будет болеть более одного дня ничем за исключением гриппа (если минимально занимается физкультурой + не употребляет алкоголь, табак кофеин и т.д. более года) - просто не поверят.


 2-3 это дня.

----------


## StormBird

Не перевелись ли ещё IT-компании в Одессе, жаждущие взять на практику парнишку, только-только заканчивающего техникум по специальности "обслуживание компьютерных сетей и систем" (аля админ) ? 
Нужно всего-то: два месяца пускать парнишку в офис на практику, а по истечении срока (  :smileflag:  ) - поставить печать. Парнишка будет стараться! 
Если вдруг потянет Вас на добрые дела, стучитесь в личку  :smileflag: 

P.S: Никаких обязательств о последующем приёме на работе, скрытых умыслах, замаскированных отчисления и речи не идёт, только опыт, только хардкор!

----------


## maxx™

> Не перевелись ли ещё IT-компании в Одессе, жаждущие взять на практику парнишку, только-только заканчивающего техникум по специальности "обслуживание компьютерных сетей и систем" (аля админ) ? 
> Нужно всего-то: два месяца пускать парнишку в офис на практику, а по истечении срока (  ) - поставить печать. Парнишка будет стараться! 
> Если вдруг потянет Вас на добрые дела, стучитесь в личку 
> 
> P.S: Никаких обязательств о последующем приёме на работе, скрытых умыслах, замаскированных отчисления и речи не идёт, только опыт, только хардкор!


 тут на форуме ищут админа за около 3000 грн, пусть пойдет туда и поработает  :smileflag:  В ИТ компаниях админской работы не так уж и много ибо там в основном сильно продвинутые пользователи.

----------


## StormBird

Ну, это скорей практика (как помощничек для бородатых) чем совсем работа, да и на два месяца..
Вон в Логике той же, около 5-6 админов вроде было, жаль они практикантов не берут ):

----------


## Andreas

> Ну, это скорей практика (как помощничек для бородатых) чем совсем работа, да и на два месяца..
> Вон в Логике той же, около 5-6 админов вроде было, жаль они практикантов не берут ):


 извини, а кому нафиг нужен админ на 2 месяца??

----------


## eyeless

> извини, а кому нафиг нужен админ на 2 месяца??


 Тем кто любит кидать на зп - типа вы нам не подошли, вот вам немного денег компенсации, будем искать другого)
Считаю не нормальным 3 месяца испытательного срока в компаниях!

----------


## maxx™

> Тем кто любит кидать на зп - типа вы нам не подошли, вот вам немного денег компенсации, будем искать другого)
> Считаю не нормальным 3 месяца испытательного срока в компаниях!


 А сколько есть "специалистов", которые на самом деле ничего из себя не представляют. И чего с ними делать? Не нормально это не оформлять сотрудников на испытательный срок, а в его наличии нет ничего плохого.

----------


## desertwind

> Тем кто любит кидать на зп - типа вы нам не подошли, вот вам немного денег компенсации, будем искать другого)
> Считаю не нормальным 3 месяца испытательного срока в компаниях!


 в нормальных компаниях трехмесячный испытательный срок оплачивается полностью. учитывая, что только чтобы въехать в проект часто более месяца надо, то вполне разумное решение 3 месяца

----------


## StormBird

Не.. это не работа, это обязательная практика (для техникума она обязательная) в реальных боевых условиях! За неё не нужно платить, за неё нужно только печать от фирмы.. =) И стажёр на два месяца в кармане, ну или в серверной (наблюдать на расстоянии конечно), ну или тянуть кабель.. на счёт сбегать за пивом, не уверен, что это прям админская работа.. но как знать   :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> А сколько есть "специалистов", которые на самом деле ничего из себя не представляют. И чего с ними делать? Не нормально это не оформлять сотрудников на испытательный срок, а в его наличии нет ничего плохого.


 Всего несколько компаний может вообще оформить на испытательный срок впринципе.




> в нормальных компаниях трехмесячный испытательный срок оплачивается полностью. учитывая, что только чтобы въехать в проект часто более месяца надо, то вполне разумное решение 3 месяца


 А в некоторых оплата на период испытательного срока занижена, я так понимаю чтоб компенсировать траты на рекрутинг

----------


## Чебувара

> А в некоторых оплата на период испытательного срока занижена, я так понимаю чтоб компенсировать траты на рекрутинг


 Кстати, на днях пришло из Люксофта приглашение на джава-бенч



> Mandatory requirements:
> 1. Java SE
> 2. Database theory
> 3. SQL
> 4. English - upper-intermediate
> Optional (will be as a plus):
> 1. Java Frameworks
> 2. Testing Theory
> 
> ...


 При этом письмо верстано левой пяткой, часть информации отсутствует.

----------


## maxx™

> Всего несколько компаний может вообще оформить на испытательный срок впринципе.


 Взять ЧПшника на испытательный срок даже легче, чем наемного работника. Просто добавить в договор срок действия 3 месяца и автопродолжение, если никто не против.

----------


## Black_Shef

Юмор по теме....

http://douua.org/forums/topic/9178/

----------


## Fallout

> Взять ЧПшника на испытательный срок даже легче, чем наемного работника. Просто добавить в договор срок действия 3 месяца и автопродолжение, если никто не против.


 Говорилось что не нормально не оформлять. ЧП денег без договора не заплатят. Или тут суть в том что если не платили ЧП по здесь потери на расходы по его содержанию и нарушение статистики дохода?

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Юмор по теме....
> 
> http://douua.org/forums/topic/9178/


 В каждой шутке есть доля... шутки

----------


## Sensation

Добрый день
Извините, немного не в тему, но очень нужен совет
Интересуют курсы QA Engineer. Шаг почему-то не ведет этот курс. Остальные школы тоже не особо в помощь. 
Может кто подсказать,где выучится тестированию или может кто частные уроки дает
Спасибо заранее

----------


## cONST

> Добрый день
> Извините, немного не в тему, но очень нужен совет
> Интересуют курсы QA Engineer. Шаг почему-то не ведет этот курс. Остальные школы тоже не особо в помощь. 
> Может кто подсказать,где выучится тестированию или может кто частные уроки дает
> Спасибо заранее


 Буквально вчера неткрекер собеседовал людей в свой учебный центр.

----------


## Eg_Mick

> Кстати, на днях пришло из Люксофта приглашение на джава-бенч
> 
> 
> При этом письмо верстано левой пяткой, часть информации отсутствует.


 Странный у них русский язык. 



> Занятия проводятся ежедневно с 9 до 18.
> 3 месяца обучения Вам оплачивают стипендию 200$, затем,если проходите интервью в проект, то на испытательный срок 3 месяца по 300$ и если Вам и нам все подойдет,то оформляем Вас на работу на ставке 500$.Ч-з год или раньше (по желанию руководителя)можно пересмотреть ЗП.


 стипендию не оплачивают, а выплачивают, а вообще - деньги платят.  Оплачивать можно ,к  примеру, курсы
интервью в проект? забавно
3 месяца по 300)))  вчера раки были большие, но по 5!
оформляют на работу НА ставку, если уж брать этот корявый язык
написать "через" , сократив, это как-то невежливо
зарплату пересматривать по желанию - совсем не профессионально, если уж так все субъективно, то хотя бы "на усмотрение руководителя", а не по желанию. А лучше бы "по результатам работы".

----------


## cONST

> Странный у них русский язык.


 Так ты посмотри на линкедин-профайлы их рекрутеров! Они же все поголовно психологи/экономисты/международники!. Ни одного русского/украинского филолога, откуда грамотное описание процесса-то ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебувара

Кстати, через пару дней после письма (ну не удосужился я писать ответ на такое http://prntscr.com/3922zt ) мне звонит девушка, представляется и желает узнать мой ответ на письмо. При этом реакция на мой отказ от вышеприведенного предложения была весьма странной, по крайней мере я ее воспринял как "Как?! Вам же предлагают отличную возможность, а Вы отказываетесь?", хотя возможно это была всего лишь высшая мера разочарования. Ну либо там работают хорошие актеры.

----------


## Nikles

> Кстати, через пару дней после письма (*ну не удосужился я писать ответ на такое* http://prntscr.com/3922zt ) мне звонит девушка, представляется и желает узнать мой ответ на письмо. При этом реакция на мой отказ от вышеприведенного предложения была весьма странной, по крайней мере я ее воспринял как "Как?! Вам же предлагают отличную возможность, а Вы отказываетесь?", хотя возможно это была всего лишь высшая мера разочарования. Ну либо там работают хорошие актеры.


 А что не так с этим предложением? И да, девушка права - действительно отличная возможность для новичков попасть в индустрию, еще и с оплачиваемым обучением.  :smileflag:

----------


## _ak

Та люксовские рекрутеры вообще задолбали.
Проигноришь их в линкедине, так начинают названивать в рабочее время.

----------


## stas1kus

У них есть очень забавная персона, которая часто присутствует на собеседованиях, Валя Ковыркина (специально посмотрел на бейджик, чтоб запомнить ее).... очень негативное впечатление оставила она по-поводу себя и компании вообще... Как по мне, ей не PM работать, а какой-то истеричной продавщицей...

----------


## cONST

Я нашел выход - 5 раз крайне жетско попросил забыть обо мне. Говорят, я теперь у них в блэклисте, и это радует  :smileflag:  Кстати, если вдруг решат позвонить, можно намекнуть на Закон Украины о защите личной информации - по идее, они не могут хранить у себя мои данные, без моего согласия, котрого никто не давал

----------


## cONST

> А что не так с этим предложением? И да, девушка права - действительно отличная возможность для новичков попасть в индустрию, еще и с оплачиваемым обучением.


 Не так ? Стиль изложения  :smileflag:

----------


## LAX

В конце письма указано "Junior recruiter"
не знал, что такие бывают)

----------


## Джек-Воробей

Ага, а еще бывают Middle CEO, Junior Executive Vice President, Trainee Chief Financial Officer и Apprentice Project Manager.  :smileflag:

----------


## Java2012

"Junior project manager" - вроде где-то видел.

----------


## CHDS

> "Junior project manager" - вроде где-то видел.


 это видимо Project manager-у тоже хотелось куда-то расти

----------


## Fallout

> это видимо Project manager-у тоже хотелось куда-то расти


 подтверждаю, видел и Senior Project manager

----------


## Джек-Воробей

В советское время на эту тему говорили так: 
"уровень занимаемой должности обратно пропорционален уровню квалификации".

----------


## maxx™

> "Junior project manager" - вроде где-то видел.


 Ну а почему нет? Всегда есть, были и будут люди, которые что-то делают первый раз.

----------


## Fallout

> Ну а почему нет? Всегда есть, были и будут люди, которые что-то делают первый раз.


 Дело не в уровне, в первый или не первый раз, а скорее в роли. Я понимаю что есть иерархия в проектном менеджменте, но обычно такие приставки встречаются редко и это выглядит болше на попытку добавить больше лычек и уровней иерархии чтоб увеличить количество ступеней карьерной лестницы

----------


## TenЬ

> Та люксовские рекрутеры вообще задолбали.
> Проигноришь их в линкедине, так начинают названивать в рабочее время.


 этож какие эйчары шо они телефоны добывают  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Так ты посмотри на линкедин-профайлы их рекрутеров! Они же все поголовно психологи/экономисты/международники!. Ни одного русского/украинского филолога, откуда грамотное описание процесса-то ?


 А можно поинтересоваться, это вы про каких-то конкретных ректутеров или про всех?)

----------


## Fallout

> этож какие эйчары шо они телефоны добывают


 Не через линкед ин и потом поиск по фамилии в скайпе.

Скорее всего просто в резюме указан номер и база резюме гуляет

----------


## cONST

Про 70-80% всего населения линкедин. Их фотографиям завидуют все куртизанки с дейтингов, от их грамотности Пушкин вертится в гробу, а от их манеры общения, внимательности к профайлу и логики хочется жечь и убивать.

----------


## cONST

> этож какие эйчары шо они телефоны добывают


 Так резюме могли когда-либо в руках держать - оно в базе и осело. Мне однажды звонили из львовского софтсерва, затем я очень долго думал - где же они взяли мой телефон, пока не увидел что у них работает бывшая эйчарша одесской логики. Вот так телефоны и берутся.
Некоторые рекрутеры настолько суровы, что даже во вконтактег пишут - я молчу, а они пишут - жду когда будут под дверь квартиры записки подсовывать  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Про 70-80% всего населения линкедин. Их фотографиям завидуют все куртизанки с дейтингов, от их грамотности Пушкин вертится в гробу, а от их манеры общения, внимательности к профайлу и логики хочется жечь и убивать.


 


> Так резюме могли когда-либо в руках держать - оно в базе и осело. Мне однажды звонили из львовского софтсерва, затем я очень долго думал - где же они взяли мой телефон, пока не увидел что у них работает бывшая эйчарша одесской логики. Вот так телефоны и берутся.
> Некоторые рекрутеры настолько суровы, что даже во вконтактег пишут - я молчу, а они пишут - жду когда будут под дверь квартиры записки подсовывать


 Ужас какой, так жить действительно сложно.. Если на вас такой спрос среди HRов, вы должно быть очень опытный и грамотный разработчик)

----------


## DevelopeR

> Так резюме могли когда-либо в руках держать - оно в базе и осело. Мне однажды звонили из львовского софтсерва, затем я очень долго думал - где же они взяли мой телефон, пока не увидел что у них работает бывшая эйчарша одесской логики. Вот так телефоны и берутся.
> Некоторые рекрутеры настолько суровы, что даже во вконтактег пишут - я молчу, а они пишут - жду когда будут под дверь квартиры записки подсовывать


 До меня рекрутер добрался прямо в официальный корпоративный скайп! Я от такой наглости даже слегка опешил. Во вконтакте, правда, не пишут, а линкедин закидали по полной, раз в пол года удаляю 200-300 сообщений. Утомительно.

----------


## maxx™

Проффесионализ HR просто зашкаливает.
У меня в профиле в линкедине написано:



> Note for HR => I don't like Kyiv. I wouldn't relocate to Kyiv (or another Ukrainian city, town, village) for all the tea in China!


 Ладно, некоторые просто не читают шо там написано и предлагают работу где угодно.
Но некоторые же читают, что профиль просмотрели, к примеру:



> Dear Maxim, 
>  Upon reviewing your LinkedIn Profile, I found it to be a potential match for an open job requirement from one of our clients. 
> 
>  If you are available, please send your resume with contact information at 
> [email protected]
> 
>  Below is the summary of requirements for this position located in Kiev or in Kharkov, Ukraine:

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Проффесионализ HR просто зашкаливает.
> У меня в профиле в линкедине написано:


 Ибо нефиг по всяким линкединам тусоваться  :smileflag:

----------


## _ak

И не HR, а рекрутеры, это таки бывают разные люди)

----------


## 18-я весна

> Но некоторые же читают, что профиль просмотрели, к примеру:


 Дочитали до имени только  :smileflag: 

Скорее всего база выглядит в виде списка Имя - скиллы.
Ее один раз составляют на основе резюме. 
А потом по конкретным вакансиям исходя из скиллов делаются рассылки писем счастья.
А ваш текст про нежелание переезжать существует в лучшем случае в виде никем не просматриваемого блоба, а то и вообще в базу не попал.

----------


## Hermione Granger

ну, на самом деле как и менеджеры по продажам бывают очень навязчивы, пытаясь что-то тебе втюхнуть, так рекрутер может быть таким же. Но это не значит, что нужно всех под одну гребенку. И процентов 70-80 в линкедине, это очень субъективное, ни на чем не основанное мнение. Рекрутер делает свою работу, так же как вы свою. И бывает такое, что рекрутер пишет именно в тот момент, когда это действительно нужно. 
И вопрос совершенно правильный, мне вот не понятно, если вы не хотите, чтобы вам писали в линкедине, зачем вы там вообще есть?)

----------


## cONST

> ну, на самом деле как и менеджеры по продажам бывают очень навязчивы, пытаясь что-то тебе втюхнуть, так рекрутер может быть таким же. Но это не значит, что нужно всех под одну гребенку. И процентов 70-80 в линкедине, это очень субъективное, ни на чем не основанное мнение. Рекрутер делает свою работу, так же как вы свою. И бывает такое, что рекрутер пишет именно в тот момент, когда это действительно нужно. 
> И вопрос совершенно правильный, мне вот не понятно, если вы не хотите, чтобы вам писали в линкедине, зачем вы там вообще есть?)


 Раз уж пошла такая пьянка - постараюсь изложить своё видение и претензии к ректрутёрам/HR-ам - называйте как хотите, суть меняется не сильно.
Так быть может, пора пересмотреть политику? ИТ-шник - это не бабушка, которой можно впарить кЕтайский чайник за 100500 денег, если хорошенько упасть на уши. Если человек захочет сменить работу - он сам возьмёт и напишет тем, кому сочтёт нужным, особенно, если человек ориентируется в рынке. Это раз.
Никто под одну гребёнку не чешет - просто статистика - легко проверяется. У меня в линдедине написано большими английскими буквами, что я не принимаю контактов "шобы было" - потому как мне нафиг не нужны в контактах люди, которые мне никогда не понадобятся, что меня интересует только "сесть на трактор", а также написана большая просьба не беспокоить меня рекрутеров из других украинских городов. Тем не менее - вчера мне написало 3 рекрутера из Киева - на вопрос "а какого, собственно лешего?" - они одевали глаза на нос и шли читать дальше слов Sr.Java. Затем - сливались. Это так рекрутеры выполняют свою работу? Может, следует выполнять её качественно? Все-таки, лицо компании. Кроме того, особо доставляют личности, у которых в тайтле написано "супер-пупер рекрутер 100500+ connections" - вероятно, это у них фаллометрия такая, таким образом, сразу складывается впечатление, что законнектившись я стану ещё +1 к этим 100500 абсолютно бессмысленным коннекшнам. Что ещё является показательным - это тексты коннекшн-реквеста - только 20-30% не ленятся написать хоть что-то осмысленное - в духе "я Маша Пупкина из компании Рога и Копыта - нам очень нужны джава++ и С-- девелоперы на проект по разработке супер-мега облачной системы для учёта цыплят по осени". Большинство ограничивается стандартным "Please join my network in Linkedin" или "Since you're the person I trust, please join my network in Linkedin" - сразу же становится интересно - действительно ли девица такая уж доверчивая или просто интеллекта на большее не хватает? Это всё равно, что ко мне в дверь будет стучаться двухметровый торговый агент с просьбой открыть потому что он мне доверяет.
Почему мы есть здесь, там, в этом мире - за этим вопросом лучше к философам - они 5 лет учатся на него отвечать. Но в линкедине, как и в любой социальной сети естть масса других полезных фичей, кроме общения с девицами, мнящими себя крутыми психологами. Если Вы не такая - это просто здорово, большинство же - именно таковы.

Dixi.

----------


## Hermione Granger

ну у вас же в линкедине написано, что вы Sr.Java, чем вам не нравится Senior recruiter?)) хотя, я это сама не люблю, но совершенно по другой причине - из-за пафоса, которым накручивается это название. И все что вы говорите вроде все правильно, но сложно представить компанию, компании, которые держат таких рекрутеров, которых вы описали в таком количестве) ну смысл) в чем же тогда ценность всей этой службы, если есть огромное количество девиц, которые пытаются достать всеми возможными способами девелоперов и у них ничего не выходит, потому что девелоперы никак не реагируют. И я не психолог и совершенно не собираюсь претендовать на эту роль.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

Что же вы так не жалуете НРов? А как же халявные печеньки и кофе, пятничные пати, маевки, новогодние корпоративы и даже уроки английского в рабочее время? 
Прям даже интересно, чем нынче рекрутеры заманивают легкомысленных ИТшников.  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

А еще так кадрят:

_



			
				Давай будем дружить!)))

Меня зовут Людмила. Я любознательный студент, который стремится познакомится с яркими и классными ребятами.

За окном нас радует лето. Яркое солнце, теплый воздух...но вот настроение почему-то « не пляшет» .
Думала-думала над тем, как его поднять себе и окружающим, и решила, что мне нужно знакомится с крутыми IT-шниками.
И для этого можно найти множество причин:
1. они свободолюбивые,
2. они живут в свое удовольствие,
3. они очень талантливые,
4. да и просто, они замечательные люди, у которых можно многому научится.

Что я могу предложить со своей стороны?
- приятное общение,
- обмен опытом.
Я еще, я делаю добрые дела.
У меня есть работа в компании GUID, ставшая для меня хобби — рекрутинг.
Я, с удовольствием, выслушаю все твои пожелания насчет проектов, страны и города проживания, уровня заработной платы, вкуса печенек и размеров плюшек, чтобы потом найти тебе самую лучшую работу, а себе заработать «+1» к карме 
Ведь любой проект имеет свойство подходить в завершению, или попросту может не оправдать ожидания.(((

А тут я появлюсь с шикарным предложением, подходящим под твои пожелания и подниму нам настроение!
			
		

_

----------


## cONST

> А еще так кадрят:


 Я б зафрендил. Креативный рекрутёр - большая редкость  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> Я б зафрендил. Креативный рекрутёр - большая редкость


 Так сначала залезла в "друзья" и потом прислала уже сообщение (:

----------


## АлександрАнатоль

> Что же вы так не жалуете НРов? А как же халявные печеньки и кофе, пятничные пати, маевки, новогодние корпоративы и даже уроки английского в рабочее время? 
> Прям даже интересно, чем нынче рекрутеры заманивают легкомысленных ИТшников.


 Рекрутеры и PR сами набираются из педуна, сельхоза, гидромета, гуманитарных вузов Украины и России и это более чем странно
Когда по телефону рекрутер спрашивает - есть 2 года опыта с Jira а иначе не берем (а главные скиллы побоку) то о чем говорить
Кадровая проблема многих ИТ фирм - в неполном профессионализме и нежелании овладевать минимальными техзнаниями рекрутеров и PR

----------


## _ak

> А еще так кадрят:


 Пообещай ей показать Java синиора у себя дома  :smileflag:

----------


## Nikles

> Раз уж пошла такая пьянка - постараюсь изложить своё видение и претензии к ректрутёрам/HR-ам - называйте как хотите, суть меняется не сильно.
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* ** Так быть может, пора пересмотреть политику? ИТ-шник - это не бабушка, которой можно впарить кЕтайский чайник за 100500 денег, если хорошенько упасть на уши. Если человек захочет сменить работу - он сам возьмёт и напишет тем, кому сочтёт нужным, особенно, если человек ориентируется в рынке. Это раз.
> Никто под одну гребёнку не чешет - просто статистика - легко проверяется. У меня в линдедине написано большими английскими буквами, что я не принимаю контактов "шобы было" - потому как мне нафиг не нужны в контактах люди, которые мне никогда не понадобятся, что меня интересует только "сесть на трактор", а также написана большая просьба не беспокоить меня рекрутеров из других украинских городов. Тем не менее - вчера мне написало 3 рекрутера из Киева - на вопрос "а какого, собственно лешего?" - они одевали глаза на нос и шли читать дальше слов Sr.Java. Затем - сливались. Это так рекрутеры выполняют свою работу? Может, следует выполнять её качественно? Все-таки, лицо компании. Кроме того, особо доставляют личности, у которых в тайтле написано "супер-пупер рекрутер 100500+ connections" - вероятно, это у них фаллометрия такая, таким образом, сразу складывается впечатление, что законнектившись я стану ещё +1 к этим 100500 абсолютно бессмысленным коннекшнам. Что ещё является показательным - это тексты коннекшн-реквеста - только 20-30% не ленятся написать хоть что-то осмысленное - в духе "я Маша Пупкина из компании Рога и Копыта - нам очень нужны джава++ и С-- девелоперы на проект по разработке супер-мега облачной системы для учёта цыплят по осени". Большинство ограничивается стандартным "Please join my network in Linkedin" или "Since you're the person I trust, please join my network in Linkedin" - сразу же становится интересно - действительно ли девица такая уж доверчивая или просто интеллекта на большее не хватает? Это всё равно, что ко мне в дверь будет стучаться двухметровый торговый агент с просьбой открыть потому что он мне доверяет.
> Почему мы есть здесь, там, в этом мире - за этим вопросом лучше к философам - они 5 лет учатся на него отвечать. Но в линкедине, как и в любой социальной сети естть масса других полезных фичей, кроме общения с девицами, мнящими себя крутыми психологами. Если Вы не такая - это просто здорово, большинство же - именно таковы.


 Костя, это называется "снобизм зажравшихся программистов" (с)  :smileflag: 
Вместо того чтобы писать в профиле на линкедине инструкцию "как правильно подступиться к господину программисту", можно потратить 1 минуту времени в день на нажатие кнопки "принять"/"отклонить" или на короткий вежливый ответ. 
Рекрутеры просто выполняют свою работу как могут в условиях перегретого рынка труда и откровенный непрофессионализм с их стороны встречается достаточно редко, причем в основном со стороны рекрутеров-фрилансеров, а не представителей ИТ-компаний. 
ИМХО

P.S. Специально засек сегодня: ровно 5 минут ушло на обработку трех писем от рекрутеров, это при том что на одно из них я написал относительно развернутый ответ на английском.





> Рекрутеры и PR сами набираются из педуна, сельхоза, гидромета, гуманитарных вузов Украины и России и это более чем странно
> Когда по телефону рекрутер спрашивает - есть 2 года опыта с Jira а иначе не берем (а главные скиллы побоку) то о чем говорить


 Скорее всего это не рекрутер выдумала, и даже не менеджмент - это требование заказчика и если заказчик требует чтобы было 2 года опыта работы в Jira (согласен, что требование странное), то если у вас их нет - все остальные скилы таки да побоку. Так что в данном случае рекрутер просто выполнила свою работу по первичной селекции кандидатов. 




> Кадровая проблема многих ИТ фирм - в неполном профессионализме и нежелании овладевать минимальными техзнаниями рекрутеров и PR


 Зачем рекрутеру технические знания? Проводить техсобеседование это не его задача, его задача поиск кандидатов по имеющимся требованиям и их первичная селекция. Никаких техзнаний для этого не требуется.

----------


## Fallout

> Так сначала залезла в "друзья" и потом прислала уже сообщение (:


 Чего только ненакреативят в погоне за баблом. Толку от таких внешних рекрутеров вообще ноль если у них не эксклюзивное право на продвигаемую вакансию.

----------


## Fallout

> Зачем рекрутеру технические знания? Проводить техсобеседование это не его задача, его задача поиск кандидатов по имеющимся требованиям и их первичная селекция. Никаких техзнаний для этого не требуется.


 Думаю под минимально техническими знаниями подразумевалось умение разбираться в абривиатурах и ориентироваться в сложности приобретения навыков стоящих за этими абривиатурами, их редкости, взаимосвязях и прочих моментах. Особенно важно это на "перегретом" рынке. Так из за не соответствия по какому то простому навыку можно упустить хорошего кандидата. Про путанье java и javascripta умолчу. Но также и не надеюсь что рекрутеры дойдут до того уровня чтоб разбираться в текстах вакансии и не нести пургу про свежайший проект когда в тексте вакансии явно чувствуется  технологии и их версии которые были популярны десяток лет назад и сейчас сохранились на древних проектах.

----------


## Nikles

> Думаю под минимально техническими знаниями подразумевалось умение разбираться в абривиатурах и *ориентироваться в сложности приобретения навыков стоящих за этими абривиатурами*, их редкости, взаимосвязях и прочих моментах. Особенно важно это на "перегретом" рынке. Так из за не соответствия по какому то простому навыку можно упустить хорошего кандидата.


 Выделенное на мой взгляд нереально, да и не нужно. При правильной организации работы HR отдела у рекрутера есть четкие обязательные требования в рамках вакансии, и это задача заказчика/менеджмента/техспециалистов (а не рекрутера) согласовать и сформулировать must have требования так, чтобы в них попали действительно серьезные важные для проекта навыки и не возникла описанная тобой ситуация, когда из-за отсутствия простого навыка отсеивается сильный кандидат.

P.S. Java и JavaScript они уже по моим наблюдениям давно перестали путать.  :smileflag:

----------


## Java2012

> Java и JavaScript они уже по моим наблюдениям давно перестали путать.


 Это прогресс.

----------


## Fallout

> Выделенное на мой взгляд нереально, да и не нужно. При правильной организации работы HR отдела у рекрутера есть четкие обязательные требования в рамках вакансии, и это задача заказчика/менеджмента/техспециалистов (а не рекрутера) согласовать и сформулировать must have требования так, чтобы в них попали действительно серьезные важные для проекта навыки и не возникла описанная тобой ситуация, когда из-за отсутствия простого навыка отсеивается сильный кандидат.
> 
> P.S. Java и JavaScript они уже по моим наблюдениям давно перестали путать.


 Сильно идеализированно, много вакансий вообще идут от забугорных заказчиков составленными с той стороны не особо опытными людьми, тем более не разбирающихся в нашем рынке и его специфике, они потом практически в таком же виде без какой либо обработки попадают к охотникам за головами и прочими. Так что обстоятельства нынешнего рынка таковы что разбираться таки в этом ИТ рекрутеру стоит. 

Стоит взглянуть лишь на темы HR конференций чтобы понять на что там основной прицел внимания, если бы хоть немного времени и усилий потратить обговариваемое про абривиатуры, то было бы лучше. К справедливости ради надо отметить что таки там эта тема поднимается но очень вскользь.

Тем более почему это не реально? Неужели так сложно выделить пяток групп, к примеру и разбить то их по сложности и времени приобретения. Или объединять навыки по группам в зависимости от области? 
Я не говорю о том что эту работу по изучению всего и классификации должен сделать каждый отдельный рекрутер или HR. Но на тех же их профильных конференциях появляются всякие тренеры,  ИТ консультанты и кучей регалий, пусть и поднимается там этот вопрос. 
Но это же не интересно, лучше там всякие психологические тесты, и прочая "магия" которая до одного места идет если кандидат хоть немного подходит. И уже о наболевшем после того как все эти и прочие умения не очень то и востребованы на нашем рынке, но активно пользуются популярностью, идут типа такие темы:Тварь я дрожащая или право имею

PS: пример даже искать долго не пришлось: вот сходу же на первой странице java вакансий на dou http://jobs.dou.ua/companies/megogonet-/vacancies/12343/

----------


## Fallout

> Это прогресс.


 Те кто поопытнее может и перестали, но ведь есть целая орда помоложе. 500-1500$ не такие уж и плохие деньги и желающих войти в этот бизнес хватает. Внешние агентства берут одну зарплату искомого специалиста за подбор, хотя возможно некоторые и демпингуют. Бонусы сейчас дают за многие вакансии и часто они составляют около 1000$. 

Можно спамить направо-налево, хитрить влезая типа в друзья, убалтывать и т п, главное получить резюме или еще какое либо подтверждение чтоб закрепить контакт за собой. 

Не так уж давно был случай когда рекрутер стукнулся к человеку, ничего толком не объяснив по вакансии, и тот разработчик просто чтоб отцепиться кинул свое резюме в интернете. Немного позже второй рекрутер стуканулся к другому разработчику не поленившись детально пообщаться и предоставить более менее подробную информацию о конкретной вакансии. Второму эта вакансия не была интересна, но он знал что она определенно будет интересна первому человеку. И первый человек действительно заинтресовался. Но выяснилось что уже он забит первым рекрутером, который просто спамил "по площадям", возможно еще и пытаясь опередить конкурентов. Бонус ушел первому. 
К чему это я? А к тому что такие случаи способствуют вырождению действительно профессиональных рекрутеров. Просто работая на объемы заработаешь больше

----------


## Nikles

> Сильно идеализированно, много вакансий вообще идут от забугорных заказчиков составленными с той стороны не особо опытными людьми, тем более не разбирающихся в нашем рынке и его специфике, они потом практически в таком же виде без какой либо обработки попадают к охотникам за головами и прочими. Так что обстоятельства нынешнего рынка таковы что разбираться таки в этом ИТ рекрутеру стоит.


 Ну дык я про тоже: это проблема заказчика/менеджмента/техспециалистов, которые не в состоянии согласовать и сформулировать разумные требования. Только ты предлагаешь решение этой проблемы перекинуть на самое низшее звено, оснастив рекрутеров какими то техническим знаниями и поставив процесс рекрутмента в зависимость от их сомнительной способности эти знания применить. Вместо того чтобы решать проблему требований на том уровне, где она может быть решена гораздо более компетентно. Т.е. по сути ты предлагаешь приделать "костыль".

----------


## cONST

> Вместо того чтобы писать в профиле на линкедине инструкцию "как правильно подступиться к господину программисту", можно потратить 1 минуту времени в день на нажатие кнопки "принять"/"отклонить" или на короткий вежливый ответ. 
> Рекрутеры просто выполняют свою работу как могут в условиях перегретого рынка труда и откровенный непрофессионализм с их стороны встречается достаточно редко, причем в основном со стороны рекрутеров-фрилансеров, а не представителей ИТ-компаний. 
> ИМХО
> 
> Скорее всего это не рекрутер выдумала, и даже не менеджмент - это требование заказчика и если заказчик требует чтобы было 2 года опыта работы в Jira (согласен, что требование странное), то если у вас их нет - все остальные скилы таки да побоку. Так что в данном случае рекрутер просто выполнила свою работу по первичной селекции кандидатов. 
> 
> 
> Зачем рекрутеру технические знания? Проводить техсобеседование это не его задача, его задача поиск кандидатов по имеющимся требованиям и их первичная селекция. Никаких техзнаний для этого не требуется.


 1. Не считаю снобизмом написать в профайле что меня не интересует Киев. И не считаю снобизмом требовать от рекрутера внимания к этому. Ведь каким бы перегретым рынок не был, а если девочка не считает нужным прочесть это, то вряд ли она что-то сможет предложить что-либо адекватное. Я проверял - если рекрутер в первые часы после аксепта инвайта ничего не предложила значит, не предложит никогда. Тогда зачем она в контактах? И зачем писать каждый день три раза про Киев, если можно написать единожды?
2. Очень часто рекрутеры сами составляют вакансии, беря требования или из головы, или из шаблона. И получается, что на проект, где всю жизнь тестируют руками, ищут куэйщика со знанием селениум - для того, чтобы он тестировал руками, заскучал и свалил через месяц.
3. Технические знания нужны чтобы не предлагать сишнику или джависту php-вакансии. Большего от них ведь никто не требует.

В заключение - просто мне кажется, что если рекрутеры станут хоть немного профессиональнее, то и работа с ними станет проще и продуктивнее. Я заметил колоссальную разницу в работе украинских и западных рекрутеров. Последние очень редко пишут без конкретной вакансии. Наши же - набирают контактов, чтобы возможно потом что-либо предложить, в итоге - не предлагают ничего. Так зачем они нужны и зачем компании тратят на них деньги? Впрочем, это уже размышления о мироустройстве  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Я проверял - если рекрутер в первые часы после аксепта инвайта ничего не предложила значит, не предложит никогда. Тогда зачем она в контактах?


 для того, чтобы: 1. набить базу контактов. 2. воспользоваться вашей сетью контактов.

----------


## cONST

> для того, чтобы: 1. набить базу контактов. 2. воспользоваться вашей сетью контактов.


 Кэп, я догадываюсь  :smileflag:  Ни в том, ни в другом помогать рекрутерам отчего-то не хочется  :smileflag:

----------


## CHDS

А тебя помогать никто и не заставляет) в линкедине есть "друзья друзей" и т.п.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Кэп, я догадываюсь  Ни в том, ни в другом помогать рекрутерам отчего-то не хочется


 


> Тогда зачем она в контактах?


 мне показалось или это был вопрос? Тогда такое ощущение, что вы в этой ветке пишете только лишь, чтобы доказать (кому и зачем) какой вы крутой программист и назвать всех рекрутеров тупоголовыми курицами.

----------


## cONST

> мне показалось или это был вопрос? Тогда такое ощущение, что вы в этой ветке пишете только лишь, чтобы доказать (кому и зачем) какой вы крутой программист и назвать всех рекрутеров тупоголовыми курицами.


 Это был риторический вопрос. А в этой ветке я давно - дольше многих. Доказывать здесь что-либо кому-либо не считаю необходимым - для этого есть технические интервью. А здесь - каждый имеет право на собственное мнение и возможность его обсудить. Я своё высказал - тот метод работы рекрутеров, который многие используют сейчас нахожу неэффективным и раздражающим. Почему - было написано.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Это был риторический вопрос. А в этой ветке я давно - дольше многих. Доказывать здесь что-либо кому-либо не считаю необходимым - для этого есть технические интервью. А здесь - каждый имеет право на собственное мнение и возможность его обсудить. Я своё высказал - тот метод работы рекрутеров, который многие используют сейчас нахожу неэффективным и раздражающим. Почему - было написано.


 ну и что, что вы дольше многих, это имеет какое-то значение? вы все правильно говорите, все примеры, которые вы привели имеют место быть. За исключением того, что эта ветка про IT компании Одессы. 



> Их фотографиям завидуют все куртизанки с дейтингов, от их грамотности Пушкин вертится в гробу, а от их манеры общения, внимательности к профайлу и логики хочется жечь и убивать.


  Что к данной теме ну никак не относится. Да, мне самой неприятны такие высказывания. Потому что мы с вами не знакомы, я к вам не стучалась в профайл, и оценивать уровень профессионализма всех рекрутеров у вас нет никакой возможности. Хотите писать, пишите про конкретные случаи, а не обобщайте.

----------


## cONST

> ну и что, что вы дольше многих, это имеет какое-то значение? вы все правильно говорите, все примеры, которые вы привели имеют место быть. За исключением того, что эта ветка про IT компании Одессы. 
> Да, мне самой неприятны такие высказывания. Потому что мы с вами не знакомы, я к вам не стучалась в профайл, и оценивать уровень профессионализма всех рекрутеров у вас нет никакой возможности. Хотите писать, пишите про конкретные случаи, а не обобщайте.


 Я не имею привычки тыкать пальцами - но и в одесских компаниях находятся "самородки" - и не только фрилансеры. Кроме того - разговор шёл о "сферическом рекрутере в линкедине". Если Вам это неприятно - что поделать - издержки профессии, или Вы сюда пришли чтобы прослушать очередной куплет дифирамбов? Нам тоже многое неприятно. Однако, можно долго сокрушаться по поводу того, что рекрутёров не любят, а можно попробовать что-либо изменить.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Я не имею привычки тыкать пальцами - но и в одесских компаниях находятся "самородки" - и не только фрилансеры. Кроме того - разговор шёл о "сферическом рекрутере в линкедине". Если Вам это неприятно - что поделать - издержки профессии, или Вы сюда пришли чтобы прослушать очередной куплет дифирамбов? Нам тоже многое неприятно. Однако, можно долго сокрушаться по поводу того, что рекрутёров не любят, а можно попробовать что-либо изменить.


 обычно если человек хочет изменений, он начинает с самого себя, а не требует этого от других. Ну это так, на заметку.

----------


## cONST

> обычно если человек хочет изменений, он начинает с самого себя, а не требует этого от других. Ну это так, на заметку.


 Ирина, признайтесь, Вы просто хотите, чтобы последнее слово осталось за Вами? Или, чтобы мы захотели в Киев, или выучили php, или смирились с непрофессионализмом Ваших коллег по цеху (разве мирятся компании с нашим непрофессионализмом)? Ведь собираются же одесские рекрутеры на "посиделки по средам", или уже нет? Почему бы там не поднять вопрос и не обсудить те факторы, которые раздражают разработчиков? Кто-то прислушается - вот уже и перемены к лучшему. Безусловно, обиженно дуть губки гораздо более простое занятие. За сим откланиваюсь, поскольку тред превратился в обмен колкостями, что неконструктивно.

----------


## Fallout

> Ну дык я про тоже: это проблема заказчика/менеджмента/техспециалистов, которые не в состоянии согласовать и сформулировать разумные требования. Только ты предлагаешь решение этой проблемы перекинуть на самое низшее звено, оснастив рекрутеров какими то техническим знаниями и поставив процесс рекрутмента в зависимость от их сомнительной способности эти знания применить. Вместо того чтобы решать проблему требований на том уровне, где она может быть решена гораздо более компетентно. Т.е. по сути ты предлагаешь приделать "костыль".


 Заказчик на то и заказчик чтоб не быть идеальным и чтоб под него подстраивались :smileflag: 
Теже же agile методики как правило больше костыль, вместо нормально поставленного процесса, но как по ним угорают :smileflag: 
Задача тех менеджмента писать внятные тексты вакансий. Но как по мне то и рекрутер вполне может не отбраковывать резюме на старте если у человека, к примеру, вместо git написано mercurial, или писано backbone, но не написано javascript.

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

А кто что может сказать про ОССитем?

----------


## RUSALKA1987

Всем добрый день!Есть такое дело.Когда -то давно искала работу по специальности "Дизайнер компьютерных игр" ,попадались вакансии ,но тогда у меня не было портфолио и требовали умение рисовать на графическом планшете.Сейчас хочу вернуться к поиску такого рода специальности.Есть ли среди наших ИТ-компаний,которые например занимаются разработкой игр под Андроид и им нужен компьютерный художник,который умеет хорошо рисовать от руки, имеетпортфолио.Буду признательна за ответ.
ЗЫ: встречалась давно еще компания *Blam Games.*.Они искали художника,причем я так поняла фрилансера.Сейчас в сети не нахожу их.

----------


## Fallout

> Всем добрый день!Есть такое дело.Когда -то давно искала работу по специальности "Дизайнер компьютерных игр" ,попадались вакансии ,но тогда у меня не было портфолио и требовали умение рисовать на графическом планшете.Сейчас хочу вернуться к поиску такого рода специальности.Есть ли среди наших ИТ-компаний,которые например занимаются разработкой игр под Андроид и им нужен компьютерный художник,который умеет хорошо рисовать от руки, имеетпортфолио.Буду признательна за ответ.
> ЗЫ: встречалась давно еще компания *Blam Games.*.Они искали художника,причем я так поняла фрилансера.Сейчас в сети не нахожу их.


 http://intersog.com/game-design/

эти еще вроде как есть в Одессе

----------


## Hermione Granger

iLogos вроде как.

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

Народ, программисты тут есть  :smileflag: ? Надо поговорить.

----------


## Nikles

> Народ, программисты тут есть ? Надо поговорить.


 Говорите, программистов тут много.  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> Народ, программисты тут есть ? Надо поговорить.


 А о чем разговор-то?

----------


## TenЬ

ну вот и поговорили  :smileflag:

----------


## Nikles

> А о чем разговор-то?


 Уже поговорили.  :smileflag:

----------


## nikelodion

Куда можно податься начинающему web программисту без опыта работы, чтоб работать и получать знания?

----------


## 18-я весна

> Куда можно податься начинающему web программисту без опыта работы, чтоб работать и получать знания?


 Во фриланс, например.
elance.com и т.д.

----------


## Java2012

> Куда можно податься начинающему web программисту без опыта работы, чтоб работать и получать знания?


 Попрактиковаться дома с какими-нибудь технологиями, а потом варианты могут быть такие:
1) попробовать поучаствовать в open-source проекте (починить какой-нибудь баг в каком-нибудь framework'е);
2) устроиться куда возьмут, на мелкую зарплату, поработать год и свалить на нормальную работу.

Во фрилансе проблемы примерно те же: нужен опыт.

Если в ВУЗе получаете специальность IT, то воспользуйтесь возможностью найти себе "производственную практику", стажировку в какой-нибудь IT-конторе.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Попрактиковаться дома с какими-нибудь технологиями, а потом варианты могут быть такие:
> 1) попробовать поучаствовать в open-source проекте (починить какой-нибудь баг в каком-нибудь framework'е);
> 2) устроиться куда возьмут, на мелкую зарплату, поработать год и свалить на нормальную работу.


 Практика и "куда возьмут" - штука хорошая, лишь бы не усадили набивать тест кейзы или клепать однообразые отчеты.
Фриланс - штука особая, технический скилл в забугорном фрилансе отнюдь отнюдь не первичен.
А вот в open-source начинающему, это слишком, разве что если имеется опытный коллега который будет давать задания, исправлять, курировать вобщем.

----------


## Java2012

> Практика и "куда возьмут" - штука хорошая, лишь бы не усадили набивать тест кейзы или клепать однообразые отчеты.


 По фигу. Всё равно наверняка проект будет такой, что будут идти параллельно и развитие, и деградация. Зато можно будет в резюме правдиво написать заветную строчку с опытом работы.




> Фриланс - штука особая, технический скилл в забугорном фрилансе отнюдь отнюдь не первичен.


 А что же первично?




> А вот в open-source начинающему, это слишком, разве что если имеется опытный коллега который будет давать задания, исправлять, курировать вобщем.


 Более-менее соглашусь.

----------


## 18-я весна

> А что же первично?


 Во фрилансе первично - успеть просунуться между индусами и китайцами  :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

а еще если чтото знаешь умеешь и есть потенциал, то некоторые конторы берут студентов и учат  :smileflag: 
Это как по мне самый лучший вариант

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Во фрилансе первично - успеть просунуться между индусами и китайцами


 Ну либо, что бы индусы и китацы не заснули до того момента как сам появишься в онлайне. 

А на тему того, что же первично во фрилансе. 
Как и в других self-employed отраслях это - полноценный negotiation skill, который у onsite дивелоперов зачастую сводится просто к хорошему team/customer comunication, чего явно не достаточно для прямой эффективной работы с product owner. 
Обычно negotiation skill хорошо развит у project management staff, хотя "обычно" - не значит всегда.

----------


## _ak

можно для начала податься в QA, потом в автомейшн, потом в девы

----------


## Zoreg

Если сразу метить на девы - к чему эти два промежуточных пункта

----------


## Hermione Granger

> можно для начала податься в QA, потом в автомейшн, потом в девы


 И получится трата времени, и своего и тех, кто возьмется учить. Зачем себе усложнять жизнь.  Во многих компаниях сейчас есть практикантская программа как для QA так и для девелоперов. После прохождения человек уже работает как джун. И долго учить никакой компании нет смысла, поэтому как правило - практика это несколько месяцев, не более.

----------


## _ak

Если человека возьмут на дообучение, то конечно.
Но так бывает не всегда.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> так в принципе не всегда. Кто будет готовить себе специалистов почти с нуля если проще месяцами искать? Вся система приема на работу и обучения не настроена на созидательную планомерную подготовку. Все на ручнике, рывками, извиняюсь. Исключения есть, но ... узок круг этих ....


 Цель другая. Для созидательной и равномерной подготовки есть вуз. 


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## никотина

> И получится трата времени, и своего и тех, кто возьмется учить. Зачем себе усложнять жизнь.  Во многих компаниях сейчас есть практикантская программа как для QA так и для девелоперов. После прохождения человек уже работает как джун. И долго учить никакой компании нет смысла, поэтому как правило - практика это несколько месяцев, не более.


 Поделитесь плз названиями компаний.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Поделитесь плз названиями компаний.


 В DataArt есть трехмесячная практикантская программа по разным направлениям. Это то, что я точно могу знать) Еще слышала что люди проходят практику или обучение в Luxoft, Netcracker, Логике, но по условиям и длительности я не знаю.

----------


## nikelodion

Со знанием html,css,javascript я могу куда-то пойти на стажировку/практику/работу с малейшими требованиями?

----------


## Mary_Romashka

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста устроиться на работу. Меня интересует вакансия Junior QA или Manual QA Engineer. Я прошла обучение в IT School Hillel International по курсу QA Manual и по курсу введение в программирование (язык Java), а также с отличием окончила 4й уровень (Intermediate) английского языка в школе английского языка Flash в период с апреля по октябрь 2014 года. Я заинтересована в работе, которая позволила бы мне применить теоретические и практические знания в области тестирования.
Для меня важен практический опыт, а также возможность приобретения новых навыков и опыта. Спасибо.

----------


## d3zmond

> Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста устроиться на работу. Меня интересует вакансия Junior QA или Manual QA Engineer. Я прошла обучение в IT School Hillel International по курсу QA Manual и по курсу введение в программирование (язык Java), а также с отличием окончила 4й уровень (Intermediate) английского языка в школе английского языка Flash в период с апреля по октябрь 2014 года. Я заинтересована в работе, которая позволила бы мне применить теоретические и практические знания в области тестирования.
> Для меня важен практический опыт, а также возможность приобретения новых навыков и опыта. Спасибо.


 а что хиллель при таких ценах за свои курсы не помогает в трудоустройстве?

----------


## Fallout

> а что хиллель при таких ценах за свои курсы не помогает в трудоустройстве?


 Сейчас просто вообще не сезон. IT в стране чувствует себя неважно

----------


## Peroxide

> Сейчас просто вообще не сезон. IT в стране чувствует себя неважно


 Мм?
В каком смысле? Я как-то не ощутил. В моей компании за последние 3 месяца взяли где-то 5-6 джунов и пару спецов поопытнее. И зарплату не режут вроде. Это явно не признак упадка. Да и знакомые не жалуются.

----------


## TenЬ

> Мм?
> В каком смысле? Я как-то не ощутил. В моей компании за последние 3 месяца взяли где-то 5-6 джунов и пару спецов поопытнее. И зарплату не режут вроде. Это явно не признак упадка. Да и знакомые не жалуются.


 5-6 джунов куа? шота я сомневаюсь, учитывая сколько куа сейчас попало на рынок труда, где вакансий нефига нет на такое количество

----------


## Peroxide

> 5-6 джунов куа? шота я сомневаюсь, учитывая сколько куа сейчас попало на рынок труда, где вакансий нефига нет на такое количество


 Сорри, если оффтоплю и речь изначально была о куа, но джунов-девелоперов.
По куа: в последнее время заказчики склонны считать, что можно вообще без них. Не знаю, почему.

----------


## Zoreg

> Сорри, если оффтоплю и речь изначально была о куа, но джунов-девелоперов.
> По куа: в последнее время заказчики склонны считать, что можно вообще без них. Не знаю, почему.


 Бабоо, вестимо  :smileflag:

----------


## 18-я весна

> С
> По куа: в последнее время заказчики склонны считать, что можно вообще без них. Не знаю, почему.


 Потому что без правильно организованного процесса все это КуА до одного места, деньги на ветер.
А организовывать мало кто умеет.
Поэтому проще уволить тестировщиков и разделить функции тестирования между разработчиками (до релиза) и саппортом (после релиза, у юзера), ведь по факту так и происходит при плохом КуА  :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> NC похоже перебродился


 Для этого неплохо бы уточнить когда от них ушел последний сотрудник, взрощенный не из студента  :smileflag:

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Сорри, если оффтоплю и речь изначально была о куа, но джунов-девелоперов.
> По куа: в последнее время заказчики склонны считать, что можно вообще без них. Не знаю, почему.


 Не знаете? Ну секрет очень прост - денежку экономят  (особенно последнее время)

----------


## Peroxide

> Не знаете? Ну секрет очень прост - денежку экономят  (особенно последнее время)


 Скупой платит дважды. Экономя таким образом, можно запросто похоронить весь проект. Что нередко и происходит.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Скупой платит дважды. Экономя таким образом, можно запросто похоронить весь проект. Что нередко и происходит.


 Ну как сказать, знаю десятки проектов, возрастом более 5 лет, успешно живущих на одном лишь бета тестировании...

----------


## Killian

Народ, подскажите, как сейчас на рынке труда у программистов, и вообще обстановка в компаниях. Насколько кризис повлиял? Хочу менять работу, но вот думаю, стоит ли рисковать...

----------


## CHDS

Некоторые компании, прикрываясь кризисом, могут задерживать повышения и так далее
Но технически - должен был повлиять только на местные компании, не нацеленные на международный рынок

----------


## Дырявый_Тапок

> Народ, подскажите, как сейчас на рынке труда у программистов, и вообще обстановка в компаниях. Насколько кризис повлиял? Хочу менять работу, но вот думаю, стоит ли рисковать...


 Ситуация неоднозначная ,кто -то сокращает людей, т.к. проекты уходят в Индию, например. Другие наоборот, набирают людей.
Времена кризиса не только плохое время, но и время возможностей, все относительно.

----------


## maxx™

> Это не надолго (
> Наши правители - государи в условиях дырок в бюджете начнут искать способы доить тех, кто выжил. А ИТ сейчас одна из жирных коров. 
> Сокращать расходы -то не хочется


 Некоторые наши уезжают в Европу и платят налоги по полной. И не жалуются. Ну будут айтишники платить подоходный по полной.

----------


## Nikles

> Некоторые наши уезжают в Европу и платят налоги по полной. И не жалуются. Ну будут айтишники платить подоходный по полной.


 В Европе я вижу куда эти налоги идут и мне таки да не жалко их заплатить, а вот в Украине совсем другое дело...

----------


## Peroxide

> В Европе я вижу куда эти налоги идут и мне таки да не жалко их заплатить, а вот в Украине совсем другое дело...


 +1.
Пока не увижу чиновников на ланосах, дорог с идеальным покрытием, нормальных полицейских вместо мусаров, и современную профессиональную армию, платить такие налоги считаю лишним.

----------


## Zoreg

> В Европе я вижу куда эти налоги идут и мне таки да не жалко их заплатить, а вот в Украине совсем другое дело...


 А мне, видя сколько с них кормится дармоедов, в том числе, сдели бывших соотечественников - жалко. Но шо делать  :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> +1.
> Пока не увижу чиновников на ланосах, дорог с идеальным покрытием, нормальных полицейских вместо мусаров, и современную профессиональную армию, платить такие налоги считаю лишним.


 А откуда все это возьмется, если никто не хочет ни налоги платить, ни взятки мусорам давать перестать?

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> В Европе я вижу куда эти налоги идут и мне таки да не жалко их заплатить, а вот в Украине совсем другое дело...


 Т.е. не жалко отдавать 50% своих денег некому европейскому гос-ву?

----------


## Nikles

> Т.е. не жалко отдавать 50% своих денег некому европейскому гос-ву?


 Не 50, а где то около 22%.  :smileflag: 
Не жалко. Понятно, что если бы налоги можно было бы не платить, то их бы никто не платил. Но в то же время отдача почти четверти зп на налоги не вызывает пробуждения зеленой жабы, потому что видно за что я их плачу.   
А вот если бы мне в Украине сказали: "чувак, с завтрашнего дня ты будешь отдавать 22% зп на налоги", то это вызвало бы у меня море негативных эмоций, потому что в одночасье я бы стал получать почти на четверть меньше, при этом ничего не получив в замен (никаких ништяков в в виде качественной социальной инфраструктуры, которая собственно и является одной из основных целей взимания налогов). Т.е. возникло бы ощущение что меня просто грабят.

----------


## Peroxide

> А откуда все это возьмется, если никто не хочет ни налоги платить, ни взятки мусорам давать перестать?


 Ну, я с этого месяца оформляю СПД (после 2-х лет работы втёмную) и мусорам, чиновникам принципиально ничего не даю.
Это не очень сложно и морально намного приятнее (особенно, второй пункт).
Жду, когда остальные 40 миллионов последуют моему примеру.

----------


## TenЬ

> Ну, я с этого месяца оформляю СПД (после 2-х лет работы втёмную) и мусорам, чиновникам принципиально ничего не даю.
> Это не очень сложно и морально намного приятнее (особенно, второй пункт).
> Жду, когда остальные 40 миллионов последуют моему примеру.


 подавляющая часть айтишников и так уже спд

----------


## Mary_Romashka

А какая компания круче Lohika или Luxoft? Интнресует объективное мнение, плюсы и минусы только этих двух компаний. Спасибо!

----------


## cONST

> А какая компания круче Lohika или Luxoft? Интнресует объективное мнение, плюсы и минусы только этих двух компаний. Спасибо!


 Ну откуда возьмется объективное мнение? Кого-то наверняка сокращали в Логике, затем его приютил Люксофт, кого-то - наоборот. Кому-то Люксофт зажмотил денег, а кому-то Логика не зажмотила. Так что - здесь все очень субъективно. Кроме того - разные проекты - разные нюансы.

Реально, чем сейчас могут померяться компании - так это у кого печеньки вкуснее  :smileflag:

----------


## Zoreg

Из той же серии




> - Армянин лучше чем грузин!
> - Чем лучше ?
> - Чем грузин!

----------


## Sol_nce

> Из той же серии


 +1)))

----------


## Mary_Romashka

и у кого печеньки вкуснее?

----------


## eyeless

> и у кого печеньки вкуснее?


 Там где зп выдают по нормальному курсу)))

----------


## TenЬ

думаю зп всем уже выдают одинаково, ну или минимум по курсу нбу

----------


## cONST

> и у кого печеньки вкуснее?


 На вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные  :smileflag:  и вообще - от печенек попа растёт. Нужно искать контору без печенек. Так, чтобы на кухне было мясо. Хамон, например  :smileflag:

----------


## Zoreg

> На вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные  и вообще - от печенек попа растёт. Нужно искать контору без печенек. Так, чтобы на кухне было мясо. Хамон, например


 И на 9м этаже без лифта  :smileflag:

----------


## Provisota

> Так, чтобы на кухне было мясо. Хамон, например


 +100500
и виски с блекджеком и шлю**ми! )))

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> +100500
> и виски с блекджеком и шлю**ми! )))


 Первая практичная идейка за долгое время))

----------


## eveningspend

> думаю зп всем уже выдают одинаково, ну или минимум по курсу нбу


 вы ошибаетесь, не всем одинаково и далеко не по курсу даже нбу

----------


## TenЬ

> вы ошибаетесь, не всем одинаково и далеко не по курсу даже нбу


 кхм) ну окей в комодо, циклуме, провектусе, люксофт, логике, датаарт все более менее норм, хотя курс у каждого банка плюс минус к зп

где же нынче печалька? маленькие конторы?

----------


## cONST

Гайз, а кто в курсе - что такого случилось в Польше, что от их рекрутеров приходят по 5 инвайтов в неделю? Что с цепи сорвались, чесслово.
У них изменилось законодательство для привлечения украинских специалистов?
У них разбежались собственные разработчики и они решили "спасать" восточных соседей?
Теряюсь в догадках.

----------


## desertwind

> Гайз, а кто в курсе - что такого случилось в Польше, что от их рекрутеров приходят по 5 инвайтов в неделю? Что с цепи сорвались, чесслово.
> У них изменилось законодательство для привлечения украинских специалистов?
> У них разбежались собственные разработчики и они решили "спасать" восточных соседей?
> Теряюсь в догадках.


  видать некому работать. к слову, денег после уплаты налогов там предлагают меньше, чем можно получить тут

----------


## Zoreg

> видать некому работать. к слову, денег после уплаты налогов там предлагают меньше, чем можно получить тут


 Как бы не только в Польше так

----------


## desertwind

> Как бы не только в Польше так


 в Германии предлагают после уплаты налогов больше, но стоимость жизни там намного выше. Каждому свое, кто хочет больше бабала сшибать, а кто жить в нормальной стране с нормальным обществом и инфраструктурой и работающим законом  :smileflag:

----------


## CHDS

Компании посваливали с Украины, у кого заказчики поболее паникеры. И чаще всего, посваливали в Польшу.
Переезжать туда - менять шило на мыло. Зарплаты там те же, а налоги больше - выходит на руки меньше, чем тут
Ну разве что, вы как и те заказчики, паникеры)
Но я знаю несколько компаний, которые действительно посваливали в Польшу - вот рекрутеры и пишут. Притом, возможно, пишут про одну и ту же вакансию по несколько человек - вот и выходит, что пишут много

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Компании посваливали с Украины, у кого заказчики поболее паникеры. И чаще всего, посваливали в Польшу.
> Переезжать туда - менять шило на мыло. Зарплаты там те же, а налоги больше - выходит на руки меньше, чем тут
> Ну разве что, вы как и те заказчики, паникеры)
> Но я знаю несколько компаний, которые действительно посваливали в Польшу - вот рекрутеры и пишут. 
> Притом, возможно, пишут про одну и ту же вакансию по несколько человек - вот и выходит, что пишут много.


 Это один из факторов.
Основной фактор - польские программисты, как и румынские и болгарские, предпочитают работать в западной Европе.
А с притоком недорогих украинских специалистов и подавно.
А приток за последний год солидный, особенно в Болгарию...

----------


## Nikles

> Компании посваливали с Украины, у кого заказчики поболее паникеры. И чаще всего, посваливали в Польшу.
> Переезжать туда - менять шило на мыло. Зарплаты там те же, а налоги больше - выходит на руки меньше, чем тут


 Качество жизни измеряется далеко не только размером зарплаты. По сумме факторов качество жизни в Польше оказывается выше, несмотря на меньшую зарплату. Впрочем это вопрос индивидуальный - критерии оценки у каждого свои.  :smileflag:

----------


## desertwind

кто у нас, кроме логики предоставляет медицинское страхование для сотрудников?

----------


## maxx™

> кто у нас, кроме логики предоставляет медицинское страхование для сотрудников?


 циклум, но платит сам сотрудник по желанию.

----------


## cONST

Провектус, неткрякер - точно предоставляют (в первом случае, даже врач раз в неделю в офис приезжает).
Пакеты - подлечить пару зубов в год, сколько-то там массажа, амбулаторное лечение анлимитед (с ограничениями по сумме на лекарства в год), ну и госпитализация, если какая-то серьёзная травма приключится (к счастью, не проверял) - с другой стороны, пока мы молодые - большего и не нужно  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

> кто у нас, кроме логики предоставляет медицинское страхование для сотрудников?


 У Датаарт страховка входит в соцпакет. Врач тоже приезжает раз в квартал, но толку от того врача, честно, никакого)

----------


## TenЬ

> У Датаарт страховка входит в соцпакет. Врач тоже приезжает раз в квартал, но толку от того врача, честно, никакого)


 да любой такой врач до одного места, всегда надо идти с проблемой, а просто осмотр это типа все окай и досвидос)

----------


## desertwind

> да любой такой врач до одного места, всегда надо идти с проблемой, а просто осмотр это типа все окай и досвидос)


 удобно лекарства от простуды получать. врач в офисе прямо и спрашивает: "что хочешь, чтобы выписала тебе?"

----------


## andruha1981

А что проблема вызвать по страховке врача на дом? И любой врач может спросить что выписать. Кстати, по страховке когда покрываются лекарства, то можно по страховке же и заказать прямо домой. Это удобнее, чем если их принесут в офис. Тут еще писали про массаж, который якобы входит в страховку. В реальности это надо еще чтобы невропатолог очень сильно настоял, что он нужен, и диагноз не попал "случайно" в список того, что не покрывается. А если повезет, и разведете на массаж, то бывает что страховая покрывает не нормальный массаж, например, в клинике св. Екатерины, а непонятно что в хозрасчетной поликлинике на Жуковского. Ну это если не повезет, и страховщиком окажется что-то типа гнилой УСГ(.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

Мда, такое впечатление, что медстраховка - главный фактор хорошей ИТ компании...

----------


## andruha1981

Во всех нормальных конторах сейчас медстраховка есть. Если ее нет, то контора не может считаться нормальной.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Во всех нормальных конторах сейчас медстраховка есть. Если ее нет, то контора не может считаться нормальной.


 Просто ради интереса, каков денежный эквивалент (в мес/год) такой страховки?

----------


## TenЬ

> Просто ради интереса, каков денежный эквивалент (в мес/год) такой страховки?


 обычно такой шо хрен израсходуешь)

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

> Во всех нормальных конторах сейчас медстраховка есть. Если ее нет, то контора не может считаться нормальной.


 В некоторых компаниях комп лагает, когда 2 окна IDEA открываешь и работать приходится на 14дюймовом мониторе).. Радуешься, что сахар есть на кухне)..

----------


## eveningspend

для меня эти медстраховки - полная лажа(хотя в конторе есть ребята, которые довольны).. 
тебе из киева звонят и спрашивают "в какую клинику хочешь пойти?" а я хз какие у них в списке есть.. пару раз пошел по страховке: первый раз спина болела - врач 3 недели прописывал обезбаливающее и покой. единственная польза от него оказалась - выписывал больничное 3 недели. второй раз послали куда-то в дебри таирово, где мне анализов насчитали на 2500грн(2 года назад было) а потом оказалось что это не страховой случай. вывод такой: если болеешь редко, но метко - пользуйся своими врачами  :smileflag:  p.s. у некоторых страховых есть еще выбор: стомалогия или спорт. так вот спорт - это 4 раза в месяц(целых четыре раза) можно пойти в бассейн или в тренажерку из списка.

----------


## petrovich007

Ув. Форумчане.
Поделитесь инфой каким фирмам нужны смышленые джуники java и DB.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

На ДОУ что ли гляньте:
http://jobs.dou.ua/vacancies/?search=%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0

----------


## TenЬ

> для меня эти медстраховки - полная лажа(хотя в конторе есть ребята, которые довольны).. 
> тебе из киева звонят и спрашивают "в какую клинику хочешь пойти?" а я хз какие у них в списке есть.. пару раз пошел по страховке: первый раз спина болела - врач 3 недели прописывал обезбаливающее и покой. единственная польза от него оказалась - выписывал больничное 3 недели. второй раз послали куда-то в дебри таирово, где мне анализов насчитали на 2500грн(2 года назад было) а потом оказалось что это не страховой случай. вывод такой: если болеешь редко, но метко - пользуйся своими врачами  p.s. у некоторых страховых есть еще выбор: стомалогия или спорт. так вот спорт - это 4 раза в месяц(целых четыре раза) можно пойти в бассейн или в тренажерку из списка.


 кхм, у меня есть здоровенный список куда можно пойти, обычно я не парюсь и выбираю медею. Хотя если шота серьезное то можно на форуме поискать контакты хорошего врача и может он тоже будет по страховой, в теории все что было официально уплачено и есть чеки, то можно патом от страховой получить деньги обратно.

----------


## maxx™

> кхм, у меня есть здоровенный список куда можно пойти, обычно я не парюсь и выбираю медею. Хотя если шота серьезное то можно на форуме поискать контакты хорошего врача и может он тоже будет по страховой, в теории все что было официально уплачено и есть чеки, то можно патом от страховой получить деньги обратно.


 А на практике в нашей стране медицина бесплатная и чек ты не получишь. А со всякими хозрасчетными клиниками у страховых и так есть договора.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

По всей видимости в нашем ИТ стало так скушно, что теперь вот говорят о медицине))

----------


## Peroxide

> А на практике в нашей стране медицина бесплатная и чек ты не получишь. А со всякими хозрасчетными клиниками у страховых и так есть договора.


 Можно предоставить чеки за лекарства + рецепт с этими прописанными лекарствами от врача. В ЕПАМе так вроде делали.

----------


## cONST

> По всей видимости в нашем ИТ стало так скушно, что теперь вот говорят о медицине))


 Стареем - еще пять лет назад говорили о деньгах и о женщинах, а теперь о медицине ... Желающие "Войти в АйТи" - делайте выводы

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Стареем - еще пять лет назад говорили о деньгах и о женщинах, а теперь о медицине ... Желающие "Войти в АйТи" - делайте выводы


 Да прям какой-то пугающий тренд))

----------


## desertwind

> Стареем - еще пять лет назад говорили о деньгах и о женщинах, а теперь о медицине ... Желающие "Войти в АйТи" - делайте выводы


 а пока делаете выводы, можно напевать песню:

----------


## @[email protected]

Здравствуйте. Подскажите в какую компанию на данный момент можно пойти работать верстальщику. Где есть открытая вакансия. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Zoreg

Верстальщику чего ?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите в какую компанию на данный момент можно пойти работать верстальщику. Где есть открытая вакансия. 
> Спасибо.


 на самом деле, вы бы заглянули на rabota.ua, например. Это более профильный ресурс для поиска вакансий.

----------


## amatorodessa

http://www.capital.ua/ru/news/51677-frilanserov-obyazhut-platit-nalogi
Фрилансеров обяжут платить налоги

----------


## maxx™

> http://www.capital.ua/ru/news/51677-frilanserov-obyazhut-platit-nalogi
> Фрилансеров обяжут платить налоги


 Они и сейчас обязаны это делать. Если не чпшник, то 15%, если чпшник, то в зависимости от того какой чпшник. Ничего нового.

----------


## Zoreg

Так чп-шникам 17% светит, или скоко там, не помню точно

----------


## 18-я весна

> Так чп-шникам 17% светит, или скоко там, не помню точно


 Раньше было 5% с дохода, с 2015 года 4%.
17% - это какие-то фантазии.

----------


## Zoreg

Фантазии, но не мои. Грядет очередное покращення http://dou.ua/forums/topic/14611/

----------


## CHDS

Типичное "Одна бабка сказала...". Кому-то там что-то там попало в руки и кто-то там не из простых смертных с ними поделился информацией)

----------


## maxx™

> Фантазии, но не мои. Грядет очередное покращення http://dou.ua/forums/topic/14611/


 Налоги прописаны в налоговом кодексе. Есть это в НК на 2016-й или в его проекте? Если нет, то нет смысла тратить время на перечитываие непонятңо чего.

----------


## Zoreg

> Налоги прописаны в налоговом кодексе. Есть это в НК на 2016-й или в его проекте? Если нет, то нет смысла тратить время на перечитываие непонятңо чего.


 Я не настаиваю
Но от них можно ждать чего угодно. Зп айтишничков  давно мазолят глаза. Видимо считают что еще мало свалило и нада посильнее закрутить гаечки

----------


## CHDS

Если внимательно вчитаться в то, что там написано, то:



> Эксперты МВФ обращают внимание на то, что в Украине очень высокая доля теневой экономики. По данным МЭРТ, она составляет 42%, по оценкам Мирового банка - 49,7%. Причины - высокий уровень налогообложения зарплаты, возможность законным путем уклоняться от уплаты налогов, отсутствие проверок.


 Отсюда можно сделать выводы, что им бы хотелось тенденции к детенизации экономики, то есть к улучшению доверия и её условий

А еще можно прочитать вот этот абзац:



> Cейчас упрощенная система включает четыре группы. Ее доля в доходах бюджета - 1,6% или 7 млрд грн. Ко второй и третьей группам плательщиков относится 905 195 СПД, из которых 80% - физлица. Юрлиц - 161 800.


 Из него следует, что СПД и IT - не самые крупные рыбы

----------


## alexbrtn

Написано юристом и предпринимателем из своего опыта взаимодействия с государством. Для тех кто считает себя физическим лицом а не гражданином, можете не читать.
ГРОМАДЯНИ УКРАЇНИ - не платники податків
СУБЄКТИ МІКРОПІДПРИЄМНИЦТВА — не підпадають під планові та позапланові перевірки фінансово-господарської діяльності
Як не платити єдиний соціальний податок

----------


## Chelli

Извиняюсь за резкое вторжение...
Американская исследовательская компания Clutch опубликовала рейтинг украинских веб и ПО разработчиков, который возглавили сразу две компании из Харькова. Методология исследования базируется на матрице лидеров рынка. В топ вошли 12 компаний из Харькова, Львова, Киева, Одессы и Луцка




В описании к исследованию, аналитики утверждают, что не все восточноевропейские компании равны и своим рейтингом демонстрируют сильные и слабые стороны украинских IT-разработчиков.

Сравнение проводили по матрице лидеров, разделеннуой на четыре квадрата: «утвердившиеся», «нишевые», «растущие» и «лидеры рынка». Аналитика по самим разработчикам базируется на пяти основных параметрах: упоминания, клиенты и опыт, присутствие на рыке, а также фокусирование на разработке бизнес ПО или веб-разработке.
Первые два места заняли харьковские компании QArea и Zfort Group. Помимо этого, представляют компании Miritec и Django Stars. Львов – Perfectial и N-Ix, а также SteelKiwi Development из Одессы и InternetDevels из Луцка.отметились харьковские компании AltexSoft, Intetics и Program-Ace. Киев в рейтинге, представляют компании Miritec и Django Stars. Львов – Perfectial и N-Ix, а также SteelKiwi Development из Одессы и InternetDevels из Луцка, сообщает издание AIN.UA.





__________________________________________________  ______________________________
Коли я роблю добро, я відчуваю себе добре. Коли я вчиняю погано, я відчуваю себе погано. Ось моя релігія.
С повагою,Chelli Diceus

----------

